#ubuntu-za 2011-03-21
<pikkiem> hi all
<pikkiem> is there anyone online that might be able to help with a problem with a raid configuration that i have
<superfly> Not at the moment, it seems...
 * superfly knows next to nothing of raid
<Kilos> hi superfly  and all you other guys
<Kilos> ubuntu-za is shrinking
<Tonberry> sad
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> is it because of peeps moving away from ubuntu or what I wonder
<Kilos> hows ya Tonberry 
<Tonberry> fine
<Tonberry> it could just be the fact that today is a public holiday
<Kilos> oh, i hope so. been off for a while and come back to an empty house
<Kilos> almost empty that is
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<superfly> hi Kilos!
<Kilos> how are you and the family superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: ja, alright thanks
<superfly> how's Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty
<queery> sitting at varsity cup hope i can concentrate on thte meeting
<queery> bb irc suck
<queery> maia is also stuck in traffic
<Queery1985> ok over tp the n900 the bb sucks
<Queery1985> drubin you here:
<Queery1985> ?
<superfly> hrm, I wonder if everyone else has forgotten?
<nlsthzn> meeting?
<superfly> ya, monthly meeting
<Queery1985> yea
<nlsthzn> eish... I did... and I am about to go to bed... day shift is killing me :/
<Queery1985> im sitting at a rugby game
<Queery1985> hehe
<nlsthzn> Queery1985: cool, who is playing?
<Queery1985> maties vs uj
<nlsthzn> nice, enjoy :)
<Queery1985> maties is breaking my hart
<nlsthzn> sounds like the Bulls game... was depressing :p
<Queery1985> ok drubin knows about the meeting
<nlsthzn> guys, please excuse me from the meeting... I am off to bed... cheers
 * superfly has no idea what this "sport" thing is that everyone keeps talking about
<Queery1985> haha
<superfly> OK, well, I have some domestic duties to take care of, and since it doesn't look like this meeting is going to happen, I'll get on to those
<Queery1985> dont think so
<Queery1985> propose a pospone?
<Queery1985> all present say I
<Queery1985> I
<Queery1985> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Queery1985> for the nerves
<superfly> being a dad is not for sissies
<superfly> 1 dirty nappy will separate the real dads from the fakes :-P
<Queery1985> can imagin
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Queery1985!
<Queery1985> maaz thank you
<Maaz> Queery1985: Sure
<Queery1985> so close
<Queery1985> bye
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-22
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kilos pong
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> Symmetria: ready for the release of Firefox 4 today?
 * froztbyte predicts a whole world of fun for the next week
<superfly> morning maiatoday
<sakhi> moonin
<maiatoday> hi superfly sakhi
<maiatoday> I totally missed last nights meeting, I was in the car when I remembered, I don't think it is wise to drive and irc :)
<maiatoday> when I got here late, there wasn't really anybody around anyway
<maiatoday> we can have a mailing list meeting this time unless people want to reschedule
<Symmetria> superfly not currently in ff rotation, deliberately withdrew from it a while back while we sorted out mirror issues
<superfly> ah ok
<drubin> Sorry for missing the meeting last night, I was afk will reschedule.
<Kilos> evening superfly and all ya other peeps
<Kilos> can someone please explain what this means and how do i fix it
<Kilos> dpkg: warning: obsolete option '--print-installation-architecture', please use '--print-architecture' instead.
<superfly> Kilos: it means that '--print-installation-architecture' is an obsolete option, and you should use '--print-architecture' instead.
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<Kilos> thats exactly the same thing or am i missing something
<superfly> you asked what it means, I told you what it means
<Kilos> lol ty superfly 
<Kilos> rofl
<kbmonkey> Kilos, someone probably decided that option name is too long, and changed it :)
<Kilos> oh now i see the architecture is left out
<Kilos> but where that gets changed is beyond me
<Kilos> bbl
<nlsthzn> lol
 * superfly shakes his head
<superfly> no matter how many times we tell him, Kilos never tells us what he is trying to do so that we can actually help him, instead of just answer his (misdirected) questions
<nlsthzn> State the goal, not the step
<superfly> indeed
<nlsthzn> well I am pooped... g'night all :)
<Kilos> night nlsthzn  sleep tight
<nlsthzn> Cheers Mr Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> wow I do remeber a thing or 2 about coding after all
<drubin> pidgin segfaults every time I unplug my network isn't that awesome
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> thats... impressive
 * Symmetria is kinda impressed that his code so far seems to work without any bugs in it :P
<inetpro> Kilos: what are/where you trying to do?
<inetpro> good evening
<Symmetria> lo inetpro
<Symmetria> http://pastebin.com/Fhaj47vi <=== LOL check it out, I remebered how to code something :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> i nstalled somthing and that was the message from aptitude or apt-get install i think
<Kilos> hiya Symmetria 
<inetpro> Kilos: what is something?
<inetpro> Kilos: and how did you install? I have never seen that message anywhere before.
<Kilos> i dunno anymore
<Kilos> ok wait i will  make it work again
<Kilos> will need to try find what i installed inetpro . it was nothing to do with printers so i have no idea where that came from
<Kilos> but this is a regular
<Kilos> N: Ignoring file 'apt-build' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has no filename extension
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> lol but everything is working lekker
<inetpro> Kilos: now you coming with different stories :-)
<Kilos> no man that printing one was earlier today but the list.d has been since i installed maverick
<inetpro> Kilos: --print-architecture simply means to show/print the architecture on the screen, nothing to do with traditional printing
<inetpro> Kilos: as in i386 vs i686
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> anyway how are you and the family?
<inetpro> Kilos: well and yourself
<inetpro> apart from the fact that I had another migraine this afternoon
<Kilos> well thank you
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> but the long weekend was good
<Kilos> too many sweets and coke
<inetpro> was tracking lion and elephant in the lowveld
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> tracking them for what reason 
<inetpro> at least we got to see some elephant and friends had lions taking a stroll a few meters from them
<Kilos> were you peeps on foot
 * inetpro was on a private game farm with family and friends over the long weekend
<inetpro> away from all technology
<Kilos> great. cant beat nature to get away from it all and forget the weekly woes
<inetpro> Kilos: fortunately not on foot, that would have been very dangerous
<Kilos> yeah lions bite
<Kilos> eina
<inetpro> friends were able to view a cheetah kill its pray, something that even very very few game rangers get to see in their lifetime
<Kilos> yeah you cant predict where they are actually gonna bring the prey down
<Kilos> thats why tv lekker at times
<Kilos> you see the whole chase and kill
<Kilos> bed time for ballies
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<drubin> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/guides/2011/03/the-linux-graphics-stack-from-x-to-wayland.ars/ good read
<superfly> saw that earlier - must read it
<Symmetria> wooooooooooooooot
<Symmetria> my bgp database fill function works!
<ghostknife>  /join #mysql
<ghostknife> sorry
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-23
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> yo sakhi
<Kilos> morning superfly and all of ya
<superfly> hi Kilos
<sakhi> yo Kilos howdy?
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> gaan dit goed
<nuvolari> goed dankie en met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie seun
<nuvolari> dis goed oom
<nuvolari> dis nie asof ek baie hier is nie :P
<nuvolari> but then again, one needs a roof 
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> tough in africa
<Kilos> hi all is our rpo down?
<Kilos> repo
<Kilos> that thing with all the packages
<Kilos> hehe
<Morganvd> Kilos: what repo
<Morganvd> there is is about 10 around sa
<Morganvd> siax archive
<Kilos> i let software centre look for one in in sa butr it came up with best one  as twigger or something in uk and none here
<Kilos> hiya Morganvd 
<Morganvd> hey Kilos 
<Morganvd> i use saix one
<Morganvd> it seems to be up more
<Kilos> how do i connect with it Morganvd 
<Kilos> i only know the software centre search method
<Morganvd> i opened the sources.list with sudo nautles
<Morganvd> it opened the software sources gui
<Morganvd> i set it to use South African server
<Morganvd> and it listed three
<Kilos> i trying that
<Kilos> sudo nautles
<Kilos> command not found?
<Morganvd>  sudo nautilus /etc/apt/
<Morganvd> soz
<Morganvd> miss spell like me back side
<Morganvd> miss my spell checker
<Kilos> ok. you forget i need careful guidance
<Kilos> hehe
<Morganvd> right click sources.list
<Morganvd> open with software sources
<linuxboy> open update mager
<linuxboy> settings
<linuxboy> Ubuntu Software -> Download from: Other...
<Morganvd> or you can do that
<linuxboy> they have leg, sun, tenet and saix
<Kilos> yeah i had sun before but its crashed i think
<Morganvd> i use saix
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> *SIGH*
<Symmetria> seacom failed again earlier
<Symmetria> :(
 * Morganvd hides frm Symmetria
<Symmetria> heh, mirror.ac.za has been perfectly stable since the upgrade
<Symmetria> no outages since we put in the new system at all
<linuxboy> (I use za.archive.ubuntu.com and let ubuntu decide where I go)
<Symmetria> yeah, thats mirror.ac.za
<linuxboy> (for now, yes)
<linuxboy> do they point it else where when mirror.ac.za breaks?
<Kilos> if i go other then it wants to searcd and comes up with trigger as the best one and nothing in south africa
<Kilos> what am i doing wrong
<Symmetria> linuxboy if it looks like mirror is going to be down for a lengthy period we ask them to move it
<Symmetria> but as I said, I don't see that happening any time soon :P we've done some *HUGE* upgrades on that system, and relocated it as well to a location that has *FAR* more redundancy
<Kilos> ticklers.org
<Symmetria> heh, mirror.ac.za's new location has 3 geographically diverse 10G backbone paths into it 
<Morganvd> Kilos: you should just go settings
<Symmetria> the disk arrays have been heavily upgraded and we have dual eSAS paths to each array
<Kilos> in update manager?
<Symmetria> the RAM in the system has been heavily upgraded (we were hitting major ram issues because of window sizes)
<Morganvd> yes
<Kilos> i am there
<Morganvd> Ubuntu Software tab
<Morganvd> Download from
<Symmetria> and the total storage capacity has been heavily upgraded as well to allow duplication of certain software mirrors
<Symmetria> :)
<Morganvd> download from
<Morganvd> then look for South Africa and expand it
<Morganvd> all the options are there
<Symmetria> linuxboy lol, if you see issues though please let me know, after spending half a million bux sorting out issues, Im gonna get a fright if it breaks again 
<Symmetria> btw, heh, did you guys hear what the height of irony is? :)
<Symmetria> The fish are now eating raw japanese :P 
<Kilos> ah ty Morganvd  i didnt know you gotta tick that tiny arrow not the south africa
 * Symmetria runs
<Kilos> hehe
<Morganvd> mp Kilos 
<Morganvd> anytime
<Kilos> thanks for your hard work Symmetria  i am sure we all appreciate it
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> aw what happened to maaz
<Morganvd> taking a break
<Kilos> Maaz, slowcoach
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> hehe
<Morganvd> Maaz: coffee on
<Maaz> Morganvd: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<Morganvd> mmmmmmmmmm
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> ask him , coffee please
<Morganvd> Maaz: coffee now
<Maaz> Morganvd: Huh?
<Morganvd> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Morganvd: Yessir
<Morganvd> Maaz: make it snappy
<Maaz> Morganvd: Huh?
<Kilos> thats same as
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and Morganvd!
<Morganvd> Maaz: hurry
<Maaz> Morganvd: What?
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Morganvd> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos> i think i will go sleep with my cyber coffee
<Kilos> night all
<nuvolari> Kilos: nag oom
<Morganvd> nigh Kilos 
<nuvolari> geez, it's brutally hot in kzn
<nuvolari> s/hot/humid/
 * Symmetria opens some insanely strong belgium beer to try and forget his worries
<Symmetria> :P
<marcog> Symmetria: share some!
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> marcog only have 4 of these left
<Symmetria> and I dont know where to buy more :(
<marcog> awe
<marcog> where did you get them from originally?
<Symmetria> at the i love beer festival
<marcog> i brought back some amazing beer from america end of last year
<Symmetria> heh, this shit is.... crazy strong 
<Symmetria> its 10% !
<marcog> this canadian bottle was awesome
<marcog> yeah this was 9%
<Symmetria> not quite as strong as the honey mead I have in the fridge 
<Symmetria> heh, I have some 12% honey mead in the fridge
<Symmetria> lol, and if I get real desperate, I can always switch to chilli mampoer :P
<marcog> haha
<Symmetria> though lol, chilli mampoer isnt designed as something you drink other than to make sure you are in a comma in a few minutes :P that stuff is crazy
<Symmetria> its 69% alcohol brewed from habeneros 
<marcog> yikes!
<marcog> i think i've heard of that stuff
<marcog> but not the name
<Symmetria> heh, its not as strong as stroh, but it comes close
<marcog> google sre's hold onto it for their interns :)
<Symmetria> stroh rum is 80%, I think I have a bottle of it somewhere as well :P
<Symmetria> Dell just adviced me all the new disks of Array 1 in mirror.ac.za have finally landed in the country, yay!
<Symmetria> more space, faster disks on that array, finally
<Symmetria> now all I need is for seacom to stop dying :P
<Tonberry> that what happended?
<Symmetria> Tonberry seacom died earlier again today for 48 minutes yeah
<Tonberry> ah
<Tonberry> a thousand voices cried out in unison: ' where is my internet'
<Tonberry> well ok 3 voices
<nuvolari> lol
<Symmetria> Tonberry did you see my joke about the height of irony?
 * Tonberry scrolls up
 * Tonberry found it
<Symmetria> lol
 * Symmetria thought that was pretty funny :P
<Tonberry> indeed
<Tonberry> and rather twisted
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-24
<linuxboy> fp!
<superfly> sp
<queery> maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<queery> any one else want some?
<Tonberry> nah
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> maaz, thank you
<Maaz> queery: Okay :-)
<plustwo> hey guys...
<nlsthzn> plustwo: hey :) (and hi all )
<plustwo> superfly, what does it take to become a MOTU?
<superfly> plustwo: that's a good question, which I do not know the answer to
 * plustwo decided to help in bugs ...
<superfly> however, I'm sure Google knows
<plustwo> fixing bugs truely!
<superfly> Maaz: google for how to become an ubuntu motu
<Maaz> superfly: "MOTU/FAQ - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/FAQ :: "MOTU/Mentoring - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring :: "Proposal for the enhancement of the Mentoring Program" https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu-mentors/2007-October/000153.html :: "MOTU - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU :: "YouTube - Learning MOTU - Getting Started" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyEl3w7SFK4 :: "Steve Kowalik « 
<superfly> plustwo: there we go, looks like a few good links ^^
<plustwo> superfly, thank you kindly.
<superfly> plustwo: thank the Google, not me
<plustwo> i still want the basic layman's terms HOWTO
<superfly> plustwo: read read read read
<superfly> that's what you need to do
 * plustwo thinks should have gone the goolge way. what's the point if one has advise locally?
<plustwo> superfly, sometimes it's not that easy to understand what is described on the HOWTO's...
<plustwo> obscure information leads to assumptions.
<superfly> plustwo: sometimes you just need to read it twice
<plustwo> lol
<plustwo> that was something i didn't realize...
<plustwo> inetpro, u here?
 * plustwo checks out the links
<plustwo> i was very exhausted by the day's thinkings @ work
 * plustwo hates Mac a bit
<superfly> plustwo: if you're tired from the day's thinkings, then you don't want to become an MOTU, because it involves even more thinking
<plustwo> Maaz, tell inetpro i desperatly needed his inputs.
<Maaz> plustwo: Okay, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<plustwo> superfly, i worked on a difficult issue on a Mac srv today. not the whole day tho
<plustwo> just impatience of the users
<nlsthzn> cheers all
<plustwo> nlsthzn, bye
<superfly> plustwo: I worked on lots of difficult things, I came home to a sick wife and a sick toddler, and now I'm working on an open source project while fielding your questions and support and development questions in the project's IRC channel
<plustwo> ooops!
<superfly> plustwo: it's called life
<plustwo> lol
<plustwo> superfly, i envy you a lot
<superfly> why?
<plustwo> superfly, i like people  like you mostly as they encourage loosers like us to keep the courage in life
<plustwo> i hate to be amongst loosers
<superfly> there are no losers, only those who lack self-motivation
<plustwo> there you go, right on the spot met eis. :-)
<plustwo> superfly, i knew i could count on you.
<plustwo> superfly, you know a lot about packaging? ubuntu i mean?
<superfly> plustwo: a little
 * Symmetria finished his development work for a little bit :)
<plustwo> superfly, that's no kwl! :-( really, but i shouldn't under estimate your "little" as you've putted it...
<Symmetria> heh, wrote the system I needed, took me 2 days, and now Im on a break :P
<Symmetria> http://iris.tenet.ac.za/router.php
<plustwo> gud work Symmetria ...
<Symmetria> ^^^ <3
<Symmetria> heh the code behind producing that page is... insane :)
<superfly> Symmetria: it's PHP. Enough Said.
<plustwo> superfly, i'm currently learning python and wxpython. any good towards fixing bug or participating on ubuntu projects?
<superfly> python yes, dunno about wxpython
 * plustwo is learning on his own at his own pace...
 * superfly stays away from wxStuff
<plustwo> superfly, ok. tkinter?
<superfly> nope, PyQt4
<plustwo> superfly, oh, thanks for the info! what benefits will PyQt4 bring in my development? if i may ask?
 * plustwo should google PyQt
<superfly> looks and works natively on Windows, Linux, Mac, is a commercial toolkit used in things like Google Earth
<superfly> one of the best libraries out there
<Symmetria> http://iris.tenet.ac.za/router.php <=== if you aint on that page, and are at LINX, and feel like turning up some peering, msg me, and if you're on that page and listed as down, msg as well so we can fix this :P (We are AS36944 btw)
<Symmetria> oooops
<Symmetria> mis-channel
<plustwo> superfly, thanks a mil
<plustwo> :-)
<plustwo> superfly, is PyQt KDE related?
<superfly> KDE is written on the Qt4 framework
<superfly> PyQt4 is the Python bindings for Qt4
<superfly> plustwo: only really related in that KDE uses Qt, but not much more than that
<superfly> Qt applications look just like other Gnome apps when you're using Gnome
 * plustwo uses gnome, but not scared to get into Qt...
<plustwo> superfly, thanks again.
 * plustwo will brb, googling
<inetpro> hmm...
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, plustwo on freenode told me "tell inetpro i desperatly needed his inputs." 39 minutes ago
 * inetpro just turned his back and suddenly have others looking for him?
<inetpro> btw, good evening everyone
<superfly> yo inetpro
<inetpro> superfly: I see you suffering again?
<superfly> inetpro: no more than usual, just using it to make a point
<inetpro> superfly: ah, ok
<superfly> some people seem to think being tired is an excuse to not google
<inetpro> superfly: true
<inetpro> superfly: I've done it more than once
<Symmetria> *HRM* wtf
<Symmetria> I have a cron entry that looks like this:
<Symmetria> */5 * * * * /usr/bgp-poller/bgptable.php &>/var/log/bgp-poller.log 
<Symmetria> except, the log file is always 0 bytes big
<Symmetria> but the script is *definately* running as expected
<Symmetria> because I can see the database changes happening
<Symmetria> wtf aint it outputting the log 
<linuxboy> what does the script output if you run it on the command line?
<inetpro> Symmetria: what user is it running as?
<Symmetria> an absolute crapload of stuff that its using print to write out
<Symmetria> root 
<linuxboy> I've never seen &>
<linuxboy> why not use > ?
<Symmetria> & says output everything on multi-level output basically
<Symmetria> its a wider catchall
<linuxboy> ah
<linuxboy> stdout and stderr
<linuxboy> k
<inetpro> hmm...
<linuxboy> if you remove the redirect, and set a MAILTO do you get a mail with the contents of the output?
<inetpro> Symmetria: is there always supposed to be output?
<Symmetria> yes, there is always output
<Symmetria> lots of it :)
<Symmetria> */5 * * * * /usr/bgp-poller/bgptable.php |/usr/bin/mail -s Test aa@tenet.ac.za 
<Symmetria> ^^^ lets see what that does
<inetpro> Symmetria: why just a single >
<inetpro> it's not appending
<Symmetria> inetpro, doesnt matter if it overrides
<Symmetria> yeah I know 
<inetpro> ok
<Symmetria> I only ever need the last runs logs :)
<linuxboy> next test: change it to >> to see what it does
<Symmetria> tried that
<Symmetria> same thing
<Symmetria> lets see what the email does :)
<Symmetria> heh, gonna need to make the script email me at some point anyway but that wont be the logs, will be only on status changes
<Symmetria> http://iris.tenet.ac.za/router.php <=== that script generates the backend data for that page 
<inetpro> Symmetria: I bet there will be no difference in the message
<Symmetria> will know for sure in 1 minute and 20 seconds
<Symmetria> :)
<linuxboy> Symmetria: change the script to echo a "hello world" too
<Symmetria> heh I just manually executed the script, it shoves out about 70 lines of logs so thats definately working
<linuxboy> Symmetria: you do have php-cli installed?
<linuxboy> Symmetria: what about php <scriptname> ?
<Symmetria> linuxboy yes, and like I say, the script is running, Im seeing the changes in the database 
<Symmetria> that script modifies a backend database, heavily modifies it
<inetpro> what's the path like on your shell vs the cron shell?
<Symmetria> identical 
<Symmetria> heh the |mail statement mailed me a full log
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> &>
<linuxboy> tee?
 * Symmetria tries a >> without the &
<Symmetria> just to see
<inetpro> btw s/cron shell/cron environment/
<Symmetria> all the paths are hard coded :)
<Symmetria> with full path
<Symmetria> to get around that
<Symmetria> so #!/usr/bin/php for example
<inetpro> cool, always important!
<inetpro> damn
 * inetpro has minutes to write
<inetpro> Symmetria: is it working yet?
<Symmetria> will check in a second
<Symmetria> just fixing something else
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> there, added some color to my table page :P
<Symmetria> yeah, now its working without the &
<Symmetria> interesting
<Symmetria> never seen that before
<froztbyte> > redirects a stream, and will overwrite the destination
<froztbyte> >> redirects a stream, and will append to the destination
<froztbyte> >& (commonly seen as "2>&1") takes input from one fd and merges it with another
<froztbyte> 2>&1 means "take the output from fd2 (stderr) and combine it with fd1 (stdout)"
<froztbyte> so what you normally actually want in a cron line is 2>&1 >> /path/to/logfile
<froztbyte> Symmetria: ^
<froztbyte> the reason your log was 0 bytes after running is because your command actually ran as "task &" and then "> /logfile"
<froztbyte> so anything up the & got backgrounded, and then blank data was redirected into the logfile
<froztbyte> up to* the
<linuxboy> froztbyte: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<linuxboy> froztbyte: 3.6.4
<froztbyte> linuxboy: why do you paste this to me?
<linuxboy> 21:23 < froztbyte> the reason your log was 0 bytes after running is because your command actually ran as "task &" and then "> /logfile"
<linuxboy> ^^^
<froztbyte> linuxboy: yes, read again
<froztbyte> &>, not >&
<linuxboy> did you read that link?
<linuxboy> froztbyte: yes, read again
<froztbyte> linuxboy: okay, tell me, what shell does cron run?
<inetpro> froztbyte: good points
<nuvolari> fp
<Owkkuri> sp
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-25
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> good evening
<Imran> Anyone here from durban ?
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-26
<nuvolari> Im<tab>
 * nuvolari facepalms
<nuvolari> why do people don't give you time to respond?
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> *s/don't/not/
<justinepaula1> hello
<justinepaula1> anyone?
<confluency> That was a whole two minutes!
<marcog> irc n00bs
<marcog> i still can't fathom the guy we had in #algorithm on thursday though
<marcog> http://pastebin.com/4yShK7Cn
<marcog> that was just wtf
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-27
 * nlsthzn waves
<plustwo> hi all
<nlsthzn> plustwo: hey
<plustwo> nlsthzn, hi
<inetpro> good morning +2
<nlsthzn> inetpro: :)
<inetpro> heh nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> what'sup
<inetpro> nlsthzn: I'm not sure, what can you tell me?
<nlsthzn> the sharks are loosing :/
<plustwo> inetpro, hi
<inetpro> nlsthzn: eish, are they playing now?
<nlsthzn> http://embed.zonein.tv/plkgftdhgfhydfyhayer.php?id=284930&w=900&h=675
<nlsthzn> 3 min leeft
<inetpro> score?
<marcog> nlsthzn: who they playing?
<inetpro> plustwo: hiho
<nlsthzn> crusaders on twickenham
<nlsthzn> they played well... but the crusaders where very good
<marcog> well, that was always going to be a tough match
<nlsthzn> spoiler score anyone?
<marcog> score's on http://www.superxv.com/news/super15_rugby_news.asp?id=29522
<nlsthzn> I know the score
<marcog> if anyone wants to peek :P
<inetpro> hmm
<nlsthzn> but didn't want to blabber it out
<marcog> yeah, better hiding it behind a link
<nlsthzn> good thinking :)
<nuvolari> fp
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-19
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> lo nuvolari hoe gaan dit
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Vince-0> surp durp
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday superfly sdehaan 
<maiatoday> hey Kilos
<Symmetria> sup
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> xubuntu is kinda doff. pidgin sound works but no other sound
<Kilos> and i unmuted everything i can find
<inetpro_> eish!
<inetpro> that is out of line!
<nlsthzn> ?!
<kbmonkey> hello :)
<Kilos> helli kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> how are you sir?
<Kilos> good ty. just kinda mad at xubuntu
<Kilos> and you?
<kbmonkey> i got an ill. sore throat. its strange, haven't been ill in months!
<kbmonkey> what is xubuntu doing to your pc?
<Kilos> stupid thing, after sudo apt-get update synaptic downloaded stuff that i had copied to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> you can get to archives 2 ways on xubuntu
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> one had all packages in and other one only partial of 2m
<kbmonkey> you can? maybe the archives were updated since you last got them
<Kilos> nope installed pidgin and noted the packages as they installed
<kbmonkey> so does xubuntu and ubuntu share the saem repo...?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> but i fully installed xubuntu when 11.04 came out and saved those packages as well
<Kilos> there is something apt-get isnt doing in synaptic and update manager
<Kilos> maybe theres a broken pipe tween them
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> and the stupid shutdown button in top panel right reboots everytime instead of shutdown
<Kilos> but the other way works still
<kbmonkey> wow. sounds like you have your work cut out for you ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Evening all
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> and it will take a while to get used to bottom panel disappearing and what does what
<kbmonkey> hi there
<magespawn> Hi kbmonkey
<magespawn> Ai the meeting on tonight
<Kilos> ya in 30 mins
<kbmonkey> wana start early? ;P
<Kilos> still gotta eat
<magespawn> Thought is was 19:00
<Kilos> oh my i thought 19.30
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> My google calender beeped at me no worries
<Kilos> lol i go try eat fast
<kbmonkey> i'd love to climb into bed, my head has a cold.
<magespawn> I see I have the alarm set half an hour before the start
<kbmonkey> yes 19h30 is the clock :]
<magespawn> Been up since 04:15, and the sun caught me this afternoon
<magespawn> So a bit sonked
<magespawn> Or is that zonked
<magespawn> Either way feel a bit like a steam roller got me
<kbmonkey> that makes two of us ;) he he
<Guest89898> nick queery
<Guest89898> oops
<queery1985> is the meeting still busy
<Kilos> not started yet
<queery1985> oh oops what time does is start
<Kilos> 9 mins
<queery1985> ag damn ok so im early not late
<Kilos> lol
<queery1985> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<queery1985> mazz coffee for all
<Kilos>   you gotta /nick
<queery1985> maaz coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<queery1985> maaz seen drubin
<Maaz> queery1985: drubin was last seen 28 days, 40 minutes and 16 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-02-20 08:42:11 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2012-03-16 17:06:20 PDT
<queery1985> omw
<queery1985> brb
<superfly> flippin Afrihost... Go to Axxess, and I have Internet in 5 minutes
<nuvolari> :O I made it!
<kbmonkey> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<nuvolari> am I late?
<maiatoday> not yet
<Kilos> no nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hey apie!
<nuvolari> and oom Kilos and superfly 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery1985, Kilos and kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> hi nuvolari queery1985 Maaz 
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: There isn't a pot on
<superfly> hi Kilos, nuvolari, kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> Maaz: med lemon please!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Go get it yourself!
<superfly> and maiatoday
<queery1985> hi
<queery1985> maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome queery1985
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nuvolari> oh, is bytjie here?
<maiatoday> yip
<nuvolari> o/ maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi nuvolari 
<maiatoday> thesis is in, so I have 6 weeks before corrections, enough time to have a release party
<kbmonkey> we have our agenda here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/379/detail/
<kbmonkey> that is good news maiatoday :)
<Kilos> good luck maiatoday but we know it will be good
<magespawn> Wow and suddenly there were people
<maiatoday> ty Kilos 
<queery1985> so happy for you!!
<queery1985> im graduating the 28th
<maiatoday> yay queery1985! 
<Kilos> yay queery1985 well done
<queery1985> :-D
<kbmonkey> cool! :D
<queery1985> ty oom Kilos 
<magespawn> maiatoday what is the thesis topic?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for nuvolari!
<maiatoday> in non academic speak, looking at software dev from an Agile perspective, when you are making artwork that is software based
<magespawn> Sounds cool
<maiatoday> :)
<kbmonkey> digital mediums :D
<maiatoday> it is in the art department, but I also had an engineering supervisor
<maiatoday> yeah digital mediums
<nuvolari>  Maaz: thanks you kind bot
<Maaz> no worries, nuvolari
<maiatoday> time to start yet?
<magespawn> When i hear thesis I tend to think history is such
<kbmonkey> been a while nuvolari! 
<kbmonkey> yes we can start. methinks.
<nuvolari> ye kbmonkey :-/ been a while
<nuvolari> are you around here yet?
<kbmonkey> not yet, i'll make plans for a release party.
<kbmonkey> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<maiatoday> Maaz I am Maia Grotepass
<Maaz> maiatoday: Yessir
<kbmonkey> our agenda can be found at: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/379/detail/
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure
<kbmonkey> Maaz: I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<queery1985> maaz i am Dewald
<Maaz> queery1985: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, i am miles sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<nuvolari> Maaz: I'm Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Yessir
<Kilos> lol
<maiatoday> picky bot
<nuvolari> ya lol
<kbmonkey> he was a parrot in his past incarnation
<magespawn> No contractions
<maiatoday> contractionless bot
<queery1985> maaz botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<kbmonkey> okay ^.^
<kbmonkey> Maaz: topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<kbmonkey> I went through and summarized our minutes
<kbmonkey> Looking for people to email feedback about the Global Jam
<maiatoday> did we have one?
<kbmonkey> So we can put it up on our wiki, include it in th emonthly report
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Yessir
<kbmonkey> Well for anybody who did participate in any way
<kbmonkey> did anybody here do any Global Jamming?
<nuvolari> nope :-/
 * kbmonkey did not. shuffles feet
 * maiatoday did not, stares at the ceiling
<magespawn> No
<superfly> kbmonkey: no, tumbleweed was talking about it, but he didn't have the time to actually organise anything, afaik
<superfly> iirc
<kbmonkey> sjoe, okay. Next item :]
<nuvolari> maybe we should apply for DST in ZA. an extra hour now and then can come in handy
<magespawn> I think everyone has been fairly busy
<kbmonkey> Indeed!
<magespawn> DST?
<nuvolari> magespawn: daylight savings time
<kbmonkey> nah, I'd prefer using standard universal swatch time
<nuvolari> I don't know if they loose or win time
<magespawn> Duh. Lol
<kbmonkey> Ubuntu Experience: Send in your stories!
<kbmonkey> A reminder, for all and new friends, to email in your Ubuntu experience stories to the mailing list
<magespawn> Anything specific?
<kbmonkey> Trying to build awareness, so your stories count, even more than experienced users
<maiatoday> I have a one-liner: "android dev is WAY quicker and more stable on ubuntu"
<kbmonkey> Nothing specifc magespawn, more like if you want to share :)
<nuvolari> ++ maiatoday 
<kbmonkey> oh really maiatoday? now that I have a droid, I'd love to develop for it
<nuvolari> whoot! you got one kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> And last on our previous minutes: Ordering Ubuntu CD's.
<nuvolari> what did you get?
<maiatoday> I'll take that action
<kbmonkey> You got this covered maiatoday, you said in the email
<kbmonkey> :D thank you
<maiatoday> I spoke to drubin about the CDS and we'll sort it between the two of us
<kbmonkey> about 2 weeks ago nuvolari 
<magespawn> Perhaps another learning channel for that, kbmonkey?
<queery1985> we need 64 bit versions
<nuvolari> meh. I still have some CD's left. but they're old. I'm not going to acquire CD's this time
<maiatoday> queery1985: I agree re 64bit but I don't know if they ship those
<magespawn> I can down load the ISO if people need them.
<kbmonkey> I got all my CD's out by shifting them into botiques and shops of friends
<queery1985> oh
<kbmonkey> worked well
<kbmonkey> I wrote the ubuntu-za URL on every CD too
<kbmonkey> Maaz: topic Ubuntu Hours
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu Hours
<queery1985> i want to org one in JHB soon
<queery1985> just don'tknow where yet
<maiatoday> Hmmm I'll try to do one in Stellenbosch again too
<Kilos> nuvolari, what cds you got?
<Kilos> xubuntu 11.10 alternate?
<magespawn> If there is one in Durban iwould likevto trybto make it
<nuvolari> Kilos: 11.04 I think oom
<nuvolari> and not xubuntu :-/
<kbmonkey> nuvolari: I plan to go to durbs sometime in the near future. Meet up for an Hour or a release party
<nuvolari> magespawn: you can join me and kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> I think Kilos had enough of xubuntu ;)
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I vote for a meet at M&B again?
<magespawn> That would rock.
<Kilos> no i gotta fix it kbmonkey because pc cant do unity
<kbmonkey> M&B sounds great!
<nuvolari> oh wait, magespawn can you make it to gateway?
<kbmonkey> I can drive through to Balito if need be. The scenic drive will do me good
<Kilos> just remember to set your parties for after cds ahve arrived
<magespawn> Depends on the dates, i live in hluhluwe so has to be on a trip tovdurbs
 * nuvolari checks googlemaps
<maiatoday> kbmonkey, I'll take the monthly reports again for a while
<maiatoday> who was doing them, I can liase and we can do it together
<magespawn> I need to come down sometime soon ish
<Kilos> magespawn, i did that trip every weekend for about a year except when demoina killed the bridges
<nuvolari> magespawn: south of durbs?
<magespawn> Way north.
<queery1985> what is the release date, im thinking of org the ubuntu hour only after that
<Kilos> maiatoday, wb
<kbmonkey> I did them maiatoday, I can carry on but some help would be very well appreciated
<Kilos> we missed you
<maiatoday> ok, I'll take them for a while
<maiatoday> thanks for doing them kbmonkey 
<maiatoday> They aren't hard to do, just have to remember to do them
<magespawn> kbmonkey i meant to help but seemed to forget all the time, sorry about that
<queery1985> +20 karma for kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> oh wow, it's far!
<nuvolari> magespawn: will ballito be better for you?
<kbmonkey> nuvolari: magespawn we will plan a meet via email :)
<nuvolari> ok
<magespawn> Okay I have to come to get stock for the shop sometime next or month after
<Tonberry> why do i suspect i missed a meeting
<maiatoday> are missing :)
<maiatoday> but you are here now
<kbmonkey> wow that is up by st Lucia magespawn
<nuvolari> which makes it all good
<Kilos> you just late Tonberry but forgiven if you sign in
<maiatoday> kbmonkey:  are there more items from the minutes?
 * kbmonkey gives Tonberry and maiatoday a cookie
<Tonberry> Maaz i am Hendrik van Wyk
<Maaz> Tonberry: Righto
<magespawn> About  half an hour past that turn
<kbmonkey> Maaz: topic
<Maaz> kbmonkey: What?
<kbmonkey> we are talking about Ubuntu Hours
<kbmonkey> but next topic is due now :)
<kbmonkey> we got side-tracked
<queery1985> well some of us are
<queery1985> hehe
<kbmonkey> Maaz: topic Precise Pangolin release parties (26 April)
<Maaz> Current Topic: Precise Pangolin release parties (26 April)
<kbmonkey> To remind us all of the upcoming release...
<maiatoday> What do people wanna do? where shall we have one?
<kbmonkey> Start thinking about ideas
<maiatoday> Tonberry: shall we organise one for Stellenbosch
<Tonberry> i think so
<maiatoday> or do people wanna go thru to cape town
<kbmonkey> I'd like to ride on a giant float in the shape of a Penguin
<kbmonkey> ... ideally
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> or Pangolin...
<Tonberry> 26 april is a thursday?
<kbmonkey> yes
<maiatoday> yes it seems, so will we have it 28 then
<queery1985> would have to hold it on the 28th then
<queery1985> what she said
<Tonberry> kde is telling me the 27th is a holiday
<Kilos> if the cds have arrived
<kbmonkey> that would be handy, to have a holiday weekend
<maiatoday> yeah freedom day, then the tuesday after is workers day
<magespawn> Do the cd have
<kbmonkey> indeed the extra day for ubuntu would be auspicious! 
<maiatoday> this means everybody will be going away
<queery1985> is there a mirror at wits or UJ we can hack into?
<maiatoday> queery1985: chat to me after, maybe there is someone at wits I know
<Tonberry> why do i suspect that i will be summoned home that weekend...
<queery1985> ok awesome
<kbmonkey> Maaz: agreed Precise Pangolin party over the weekend of 27th April (freedom day) 
<Maaz> Agreed: Precise Pangolin party over the weekend of 27th April (freedom day)
<maiatoday> Hmm I think my family might also teleport me elsewhere
<magespawn> Do the CDs have to. be   
<kbmonkey> *bzzz* energize
<queery1985> I just don't know how to do the "offline" repo's
<kbmonkey> no we do not need to have the CD's for a release party
<maiatoday> Tonberry should we postpone to the weekend after the long weekend?
<queery1985> and don't have the resources to get them all
<Tonberry> yes
<magespawn> Do the cd have to be canonical ones? Damn that wa hard to get out.
<Tonberry> way too many people go home on those loooong weekends
<kbmonkey> okay you folks who might go away, cnofirm that and we can shift the release party onwards :)
<Kilos> lol no but they look better magespawn 
<magespawn> Keyboard was nit playing nice
<kbmonkey> ^ ha ha ha
<Kilos> unless covers get printed on downloaded ones
<magespawn> Right could also inkjet print some.
<kbmonkey> for install fests we will need them :]
<kbmonkey> for release parties, cake will do nicely!
<queery1985> always
<maiatoday> kbmonkey: I think it makes sense to move the relase party on by a week because else there won't be anyone around
<queery1985> need to find a spar neer me that does that
<Kilos> sigh younguns always thinking of their tummies
<queery1985> we would I think
<maiatoday> we don't all have to have a release party at the same time
<kbmonkey> Maaz: agreed Move the release party on a week after the public holiday
<Maaz> Agreed: Move the release party on a week after the public holiday
<kbmonkey> no we don't need to, so if there are enough who want to have 2 parties...
<kbmonkey> more cake for us
<Kilos> lol
<queery1985> haha
<Kilos> brats
<maiatoday> I was kinda hoping people in durban and in jo'burg would have one as well
<kbmonkey> Kilos: we will have to snailmail you some cookies
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> well I'm keen to have one in Durban. Will definitely plan with nuvolari and magespawn ITR
<Kilos> i will bake my own chilli bites
<queery1985> Ill try and have one in JHB just need a geek to help set up the Repo's
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, when can we come visit?
<kbmonkey> remember: there are also install fests to be had!
 * nuvolari craves chillibites
<Kilos> there are some guys there queery1985 that did the last ones at irene club
<maiatoday> queery1985: I'll mail you the contact of the people who did the release parties there before
<Kilos> check on the lists
 * maiatoday drools at the thought of chillibites
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos! I want some chilli bites. I'll bring you some Mangos
<Kilos> nuvolari, anytime
<queery1985> thanx maiatoday 
<kbmonkey> that went well
<kbmonkey> any closing words?
<magespawn> Stardates.co.za
<kbmonkey> ??
<queery1985> what>
<queery1985> ??
<magespawn> But the dates up there for parties etc.
<magespawn> Put
<queery1985> oh
<kbmonkey> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-03-19-17-33-30.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-03-19-17-33-30.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-03-19-17-33-30.html
<maiatoday> thanks kbmonkey 
<Kilos> wow that was quick
<kbmonkey> okay Thank all you geeks
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey maiatoday 
<Kilos> and others
<queery1985> thanx guys
<queery1985> chat soon
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos we are efficient hey
<Kilos> looks like kbmonkey 
<Kilos> better than last one
<magespawn> Lot more than some of the other meetings I go to
<queery1985> maaz bye
<Maaz> queery1985: Bye
<Kilos> but that was 3 months all in one
<maiatoday> vetgesmeerde blits
<Kilos> toods queery1985 
<queery1985> maiatoday, ek is die 28st in die bos, weet nie hoe baie tyd ek gaan he nie maar dalk kan ons 'n coffee org
<kbmonkey> sorry, Im feeling very ill and have no patience for dawdeling .
<queery1985> bye oom kilos
<Kilos> and the fly didnt say anything tonight
<kbmonkey> the fly is likely very busy, doing the good work (tm) :D
<Kilos> eish kbmonkey 
<maiatoday> hope you feel better soon kbmonkey 
<Kilos> flu/
<Kilos> ?
 * magespawn send kbmonkey a med lemon
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> awe thanks Maaz maiatoday 
<magespawn> Lol
<kbmonkey> may be flu, cant say. may be new meds im on. time will tell :)
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> cool we got some nice agenda items done
<magespawn> Kbmonkey what droid did you get?
<kbmonkey> samsung galaxy magespawn 
<maiatoday> kbmonkey it's super easy to get the droid dev stuff going, just need some bandwidth
<maiatoday> eclipse and the android sdk and plugins
<kbmonkey> funny how they advertise it as latest, yet its an old model everywhere else
<magespawn> I have HTC flyer, so would also like to learn
 * kbmonkey wish he took HTC
<nuvolari> hmm. which htc kbmonkey ?
<maiatoday> if you go to developer.android.com and follow the install steps it's pretty straightforward
<nuvolari> I'm still indecicive
<kbmonkey> ill make a plan to get bandwidth, I'd love to get that going
<nuvolari> *indicisive
<magespawn> The new one is pretty cool evo one or something like that.
<kbmonkey> not sure nuvolari. will have to do serious research
<maiatoday> it's a good skill to have
<kbmonkey> indeed, most online jobs like at elance ask for mobile development
<magespawn> Yup trying to broaden my skills am learning python at the moment
<Kilos> does xubuntu come from somewhere else
<Kilos> not canaonical
<maiatoday> does anyone here do J2ME or blackberry dev?
<Kilos> canonical either
<nuvolari> maiatoday: stay away
<nuvolari> as far as you can
<nuvolari> it's horrific
<magespawn> Hah. Lol nuvolari.
<maiatoday> no I don't wanna do bb or j2me, I'm just looking for someone who can
<magespawn> Experience speaks
<nuvolari> if you find someone who can, label that person a masochist
<superfly> maiatoday: it sounds like nuvolari is your man :-P
<Kilos> haha
<maiatoday> where were you based again nuvolari? and would you be a masochist again?
<nuvolari> to make matters worse, you can't do anything without windows
<nuvolari> maiatoday: ballito
<nuvolari> I'm not a masochist
<nuvolari> I just tried to get a web icon working
<maiatoday> yeah the windows thing
<nuvolari> and that was no easy task
<Kilos> maiatoday, post it with the cd's
<magespawn> Ma
<Kilos> right i go play with xubuntu some. if i dont come online sleep tight all. 
<nuvolari> lekker slaap oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ty for the cool meet
<magespawn> maiatoday is there anothe ide besides eclipse?
<nuvolari> ya, thank you too oom!
<magespawn> Later Kilos
<Kilos> nag nuvolari , miskien sien ek jul later
<nuvolari> magespawn: intellij
<nuvolari> (community edition is perfect for android dev)
<maiatoday> magespawn: you can build with ant so you can use vim
<maiatoday> :P
<magespawn> Will check it tomorrow.
<maiatoday> magespawn: I have only used eclipse
<nuvolari> eclipse became the "jack of all trades, master of none" of the IDE world :P
<nuvolari> but if that's the only thing you've ever used, it's good enough
<maiatoday> but you can do most things from the command line so you could hook another ide up
<magespawn> I had a look at but was a bit heavy for the machine I had then
<superfly> yay! finally I have uncapped!
 * nuvolari is envious
<magespawn> FTW
<nuvolari> oh my word! today was horrible at the office. I nearly fell asleep
<nuvolari> I need my sunday afternoon nap
<magespawn> Have been using aptana for python on my windows machine
<magespawn> And for html 
<magespawn> On Monday?
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> magespawn: I needed it yesterday, hence the tiredness today
<maiatoday> http://developer.android.com/guide/developing/projects/projects-cmdline.html
<magespawn> Hah
<maiatoday> magespawn: ^^
<magespawn> Going
<nuvolari> anyone watched Jeremiah?
<magespawn> Ty maiatoday
<maiatoday> ok ubuntu people and Maaz, I'll see you all later
<magespawn> I am aslo out of here, night all.
<Symmetria> ullo
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly xubuntu makes me thirsty
<superfly> Kilos: is it that bad?
<Kilos> does stupid things superfly like drag and drop on desktop says n
<Kilos> hasnt gotr backends to do that
<Kilos> and no beeps on xchat
<Kilos> but pidgin and vlc sound works
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> and the synaptic doesnt show size of packages
<superfly> Kilos: I'm sure that's just a setting
<Kilos> most likely but they arent as easy to find as ubuntu. but keeping me outa mischief for a while
<Kilos> it also hangs a coupla times a day
<Kilos> the alerts in xchat i have ticked same as on ubuntu but there must be some other bit of software needed still
<Kilos> hooks or something
<superfly> Kilos: check if "pulseaudio" is installed, and check in xchat what sound system it is set to use
<Kilos> i have told xchat to use alsa as did i with pidgin
<Kilos> also thought it was pulse
<Kilos> there is also no sound on bootup but so far i havent found the startup options
<Kilos> but ill get it going to my prefs sooner or later. quite a challenge. sleep tight superfly . 
<kbmonkey> that was a long outage :/
<superfly> ohi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> yes sir
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-20
<Squirm> morning
<magespawn> morning all
<magespawn> anybody know much about quassel core?
<magespawn> i think it may be the quasseldroid that is the problem
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> morning mrs_fly and other grubs and larvae
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn all well?
<magespawn> problems with the quasselcore on my server i think, not really sure
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<Kilos> eina thats not nice. can you do an aptitude reinstall magespawn 
<Kilos> or a fix broken
<magespawn> not sure if it is the server i connect fine from the one desktop just not from my quasseldroid
<Kilos> fone?
<Kilos> if it works fine from pcs blame the fone
<magespawn> tablet
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<magespawn> yup that is what i think
<Kilos> same kinda mobile device
<magespawn> ahh right
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> cannot make telephone calls though
<Kilos> xubuntu a bit more friendly today here but still no xchat beeps
<Kilos> oh so its a mini pc kinda tool
<Kilos> im not up to date with all the modern mobile goodies
<Kilos> was shocked to find fb on my fone
<Kilos> cremora maiatoday 
<maiatoday> heya Kilos
<Kilos> hi morgs inetpro 
<morgs> hi
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<Kilos> bbl
<dLimit> Greets
<Symmetria> sup
<dLimit> Not bad and yourself, Symmetria ?
<Symmetria> lol Im good just tired
<Symmetria> new puppy is like having a new kid, wants constant attention and wakes me up at 3:30am to play with it
<dLimit> I feel ya. 
<dLimit> My bro trains dogs for SA guide dogs
<Symmetria> heh I gotta take this dog to training soon, she needs it
<dLimit> I lock my doors at night!
<Symmetria> lol do that with a weimaraner and it will cry all night
<dLimit> Symmetria: which kernel version are you running?
<Symmetria> dlimit the one that comes with whatever the latest osx update is :p
<dLimit> Lol oh darwin fan..
<dLimit> I want to install kernel 3
<dLimit> Its been long over due but I need some pointers
<Symmetria> heh, I need to check what kernel is running on mirror.ac.za at some point and do an update
<dLimit> I guess uname -a should work on OSX won't it?
<Symmetria> yeah mirror.ac.za though = linux
<dLimit> I still have OSX tiger on an old iBook
<Symmetria> its probably running a fairly old version 
<Symmetria> yeah mirror.ac.za is still on 2.6.35
<Symmetria> *shrug* but as a general rule, I dont fix whats not broke 
<dLimit> Good rule.. except if you are bored to death and wants to screw something up..
<Kilos> gc, coffee on
 * gc washes some mugs
<Kilos> koffie inetpro gou voor die werk begin
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> thanks for attending our monthly meets
<Kilos> you may login at meets and have your say as well you know
<Kilos> afternoon drubin 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> sorry for attending so little but I have been too busy taking care of life and studies
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: There isn't a pot on
<inetpro> gc: coffee please
<gc> inetpro: Okay
<Kilos> not a prob lad. one has to do what one has to do
<Kilos> inetpro, ask gc 
<gc> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> lol im slow
<psydroid> hi inetpro
<Kilos> gc, to
<gc> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> gc ty
<gc> Enjoy Kilos Just dont make a habit of it ok?
<Kilos> female bot
<inetpro> hi psydroid
 * Kilos ducks from maiatoday 
<maiatoday> Kilos: :D
<Kilos> lol
<maiatoday> she's training you
<Kilos> Maaz, is definitely male
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> not as chheky
<maiatoday> tsk stereotypes
<Kilos> lol
<maiatoday> gc help
<gc> maiatoday: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<gc> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<maiatoday> Maaz help
<Maaz> maiatoday: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<maiatoday> bring in the clones
<maiatoday> Maaz help me with coffee
<Maaz> maiatoday: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<maiatoday> gc help me with coffee
<gc> maiatoday: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Kilos> while you were busy we had a week or so with maaz crashed maiatoday . so mage got gc going so we could have coffee
<maiatoday> oh no maaz crashed, how sad
<maiatoday> I hope she is feeling better
<Kilos> yeah we were all lost
<maiatoday> maaz-less
<Kilos> except the lurkers of course
<Kilos> hi dLimit 
<Kilos> bbl
<zeref> hey guys, when you lshw, where do you check teh pentium version?
<tumbleweed> zeref: what's the pentium version?
<zeref> to check what penium you runnning?
<tumbleweed> if you look under CPU, you'll see something like "          product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz
<tumbleweed> but that's hardly a version
<zeref> product: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2160  @ 1.80GHz
<tumbleweed> there you go
<zeref> k cool
<tumbleweed> more easily, you can find that in /proc/cpuinfo
<zeref> btw, friends was wondering whether linux wil work on a pent 1?
<zeref> cool
<tumbleweed> Ubuntu supports pentium 1s
<tumbleweed> but it won't be usable as a desktop. For that, you probably want >= 512M RAM and a >= PIII
<zeref> yeah, i suggested myb use it as a server..
<dLimit> Maaz: google suicide techniques
<Maaz> dLimit: "Suicide methods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suicide_methods :: "Top 10 Common Methods of Suicide" http://www.frater.com/suicidelist.html :: "Other methods" http://www.ctrl-c.liu.se/~ingvar/methods/other.html :: "Dangerous Japanese 'Detergent Suicide' Technique Creeps Into ..." http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/03/japanese-deterg/ :: "Suicide Faq" http://fringe.davesource.com/Fringe/Informati
<dLimit> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> dLimit: Sure
<Kilos> halloooo superfly and other peeps
<Mezenir> hellos
<Kilos> hey Mezenir 
<Mezenir> how goes
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Mezenir> whats new and exciting
<Kilos> haha xubuntu
<Kilos> new and infuriating
<Mezenir> i read that xubuntu is not as lightweight as one would hope
<Mezenir> but it was in an article from 2009
<Mezenir> lubuntu is apparently quite fast
<Mezenir> how is it for you ?
<Kilos> its is a bit quicker than ubuntu but that might be because i have less installed
<Mezenir> cool
<Kilos> will take me long to get used to. gnome was easy to figure out
<Mezenir> so you dont approve of unity i take it
<Kilos> my pc cant do unity
<Kilos> but if its as difficult as xubuntu i'd rather no bother
<Mezenir> hehe
<inetpro> dLimit: are you ok?
<dLimit> Never beter thanks inetpro =)
<inetpro> hmm....
<Kilos> lol
<dLimit> I wanted to commit suicide a moment ago but then I realised I'm not even alive anyway
<Kilos> wat gaan in jou kop aan goosie
<Kilos> gussie
<Kilos> daai ding
<inetpro> Kilos: no it's dLimit with his funny google searches
<Kilos> lol how do you see them
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm always awake remember
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<dLimit> lol tcpdump
<dLimit> amazing what you see with it
<inetpro> dLimit: try wireshark
<inetpro> dLimit: at least you didn't go as far as Kristen Anderson
<dLimit> Whois Kristen Anderson?
<inetpro> when she survived getting run over by 33 freight trains, she started to reconsider her purpose in this world
<inetpro> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/20/kristen-anderson-survives_n_1366064.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003
<dLimit> Oh no. I wouldn't even consider a train
<Kilos> Maaz, google kristen anderson
<Maaz> Kilos: "Reaching You Ministries with Kristen Jane Anderson" http://www.reachingyouministries.com/ :: "Kristen Anderson: Suicide Interrupted" http://www.cbn.com/700club/features/amazing/Kristen_Anderson_120407.aspx :: "Pt.1 The Kristen Anderson Story - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ydm0veZmW8 :: "Kristen Anderson | Facebook" http://www.facebook.com/people/Kristen-Anderson/22221162 :: "Kristen Anderson profiles | LinkedIn" http://w
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> sewerage pipe
<inetpro> Kilos: <dLimit> Maaz: google suicide techniques
<Kilos> Maaz, ggole suicide techniques
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, google suicide techniques
<Maaz> Kilos: "Suicide methods - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suicide_methods :: "Top 10 Common Methods of Suicide" http://www.frater.com/suicidelist.html :: "Other methods" http://www.ctrl-c.liu.se/~ingvar/methods/other.html :: "Dangerous Japanese 'Detergent Suicide' Technique Creeps Into ..." http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/03/japanese-deterg/ :: "Suicide Faq" http://fringe.davesource.com/Fringe/Informatio
<Kilos> best way is to stop breathing
<inetpro> Kilos: have you tried it?
<Kilos> dLimit, why you looking at sewerage piping
<Kilos> ha ha ha no had it done for me
<dLimit> I'm not looking at sewerage piping
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> its too eina to wake up again inetpro 
<Kilos> if you not meant to go you will just be back very eina and sick
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos, dLimit, inetpro
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  hoezit
<nuvolari> sup oom! kan nie kla nie
<nuvolari> môre is klein-naweek
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nee man woensdag is die enigste dag wat mense eintlik werk
<nuvolari> Kilos: maar môre is 'n vakansiedag
<Kilos> maandag en dinsdag kom hulle van babbelas terug
<Kilos> en donderdag en vrydag beplan hulle die volgende een
<Kilos> o ja
<nuvolari> ja nee, dis waar oom :P
<drubin> Kilos: dankie oom
<Kilos> pas jou op drubin 
 * nuvolari voeter van die stoel af
<nuvolari> drubin! whoa! It's been ages
<nuvolari> are you well?
<Kilos> lol\
<drubin> nuvolari: it has! i am good just busy busy boy     
<Kilos> oh drubin we thought you had fallen in love and couldnt think of anything else anymore
<Kilos> im teasing
<drubin> hehehe
<Kilos> lo Banlam 
<Banlam> gday
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good evening Banlam
<Banlam> heya
<inetpro> Banlam almost sounds like Sanlam
<Kilos> lol
<Banlam> yes it does
<inetpro> Banlam: 1st time here?
<Banlam> except i pronounce it Ban-Lam as opposed to Sun-lum
<Banlam> inetpro, no
<inetpro> ahh
<Banlam> haven't been around in awhile
<Banlam> and I'm generally no here for long
<Banlam> I came onto freenode now to join another channel and ajoin did the rest for me :)
<inetpro> Banlam: time to change that, what can we help with this evening?
<Banlam> I'm generally just here for the odd Ubunta-za meeting
<Tonberry> ai Banlam
<Banlam> wat's nou fout Tonberry?
<Tonberry> jys te min hier
<Banlam> ek is seker
<Banlam> ek sal dit nou verander
<Banlam> kan ons die bouncer opstel om aan ander servers te connect?
<Tonberry> no idea
<Banlam> i'll find out
<Banlam> don't see why not
<Tonberry> i do not bounce
<Banlam> while I'm here however
<Banlam> has anyone ever played around with Xbee wireless modules?
<Kilos> Banlam, we had a meet last night
<Banlam> oops
<Banlam> this is what I get for not being subscribed to mailing lists
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn you well lad?
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos ... keeping the head above water thanks, and you?
<Kilos> ya surviving ty
<Kilos> Banlam, whats the prob that thing
<nuvolari> ow ow ow :-/ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGhtM2rqbYA
<Banlam> no problem, I jsut want to find out some more about them
<nuvolari> pairs ice skating accident
<Kilos> Maaz, google google xbee wireless modules
<Maaz> Kilos: "Wireless - ardupilot-mega - Official ArduPlane repository - Google ..." http://code.google.com/p/ardupilot-mega/wiki/Wireless :: "Xbee - ardupirates - ArduPirates is an independent ... - Google Code" http://code.google.com/p/ardupirates/wiki/Xbee :: "APM2Wireless - ardupilot-mega - Official ArduPlane ... - Google Code" http://code.google.com/p/ardupilot-mega/wiki/APM2Wireless :: "TelemetryPage - ardupilot - Arduino-based autopilot .
<Banlam> hahaha
<Banlam> been there done that
<Kilos> eish
<Banlam> want to chat to someone who's used them
<Kilos> what is it actually
<Kilos> like a tablet
<Kilos> ?
<Banlam> no
<Banlam> not at all
<Banlam> small wireless modules
<Banlam> that you can use for communication
<Banlam> wiht microcontrollers
<Banlam> or sensors
<Banlam> standard protocol's only up to 250kbps or something
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> you actually need to chat to wireless peeps
<Kilos> wouldnt they use them
<Banlam> it's got nothing to do with wifi, or wugs
<Banlam> or anything like that
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> what they for then
<Banlam> not urgent, will wait for people to get back to work on thursday
<Banlam> hundreds of applications
<Tonberry> i know a guy who used zigbee once, but no one who has ever used xbee
<Banlam> Tonberry, ok. xbee just uses the zigbee protocol
<Tonberry> oh
<Banlam> but more customised boards
<Tonberry> is was for a skripsie
<Tonberry> and sorta worked
<Banlam> yeah
<Tonberry> had other board problems
<Banlam> i might want to incorporate them into my project
<Banlam> and don't feel like working with wifi
<Banlam> also, the xbee is very low power
<Banlam> and seeing as my device is battery powered
<Banlam> think it will be more suitable than wifi
<Tonberry> pester merlin
<Tonberry> ask him what he plans to use
<Banlam> het hy al daarmee rond gepeuter?
<Banlam> okay
<Tonberry> hy bou ook nou sensor netwerke
<Banlam> hoekom is hy nie hier nie?
 * Tonberry shrugs
<Symmetria> ullo
<Banlam> where does symmetria reside these days?
<Banlam> Kenya or somewhere?
<Symmetria> lol, my damn puppy just stole an entire bunch of grapes off the table and ran outside with them and ate them
<Symmetria> crazy pup
<Banlam> haha
<Banlam> how high is the table?
<Symmetria> nah, Im in south africa, in east london actually, doing remote consulting from a deck chair on the beach with a beer in my hand making lotsa money
<Symmetria> ;p
<Banlam> nice
<Symmetria> banlam heh, pretty high, the pup is 9 months old and already weighs 21 kgs 
<Banlam> o.O
<Banlam> what kinda dog is it?
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/doggie2.jpg
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/doggie3.jpg
<Banlam> didn't your tenet resignation article say you were going to kenya?
<Symmetria> banlam I did for a bit *shrug* but I prefer the beach life and I can do my work from anywhere I have connectivity
<Banlam> cool
<Banlam> so are you living in EL?
<Symmetria> yeah
<Banlam> nice
<Symmetria> lol dont you love that doggie3 picture
<Banlam> which beach is that?
<Symmetria> it looks like spawn of satan dog :)
<Symmetria> hehe nahoon generally :p
<Tonberry> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grape_and_raisin_toxicity_in_dogs
<Tonberry> grapes and dogs are not always a very good combination
<Symmetria> tonberry its not like I tried to feed them to her, she stole em :P
<Banlam> nahoon's by stirling?
<Banlam> and the golf course?
<Symmetria> banlam yeah
<Banlam> nice
<Banlam> why'd you choose EL to go stay?
<Symmetria> heh I grew up here actually
<Symmetria> tonberry heh, I just calculated
<Banlam> oh right
<Symmetria> the dog woulda had to eat a lot of grapes
<Symmetria> they recon 32 grams per kg to get toxic
<Symmetria> she'd have to eat almost 3/4s of a kg of them
<Symmetria> :p
<Tonberry> size helps
<Banlam> *doesn't matter
<Banlam> >.>
<Tonberry> a lot more problematic if a daschhund stole a bag of raisin
<Symmetria> heh yeah
<Banlam> i'm not a fan of small dogs
<Symmetria> lol tonberry did you see those pics I pasted earlier?
<Banlam> dogs always look evil when you get that "red eye" effect
<Tonberry> yes
<Symmetria> banlam, lol, a friend of mine ran from nahoon corner (near stirling), all the way to the nahoon river mouth with my dog, the dog wasnte ven panting afterwards
<Banlam> haha :P
<Symmetria> which is the kelpie in it, heh, you cant exhaust a kelpie 
<Symmetria> (dog is half weimaraner half australian kelpie)
<inetpro> Banlam: perhaps someone in #glug.za can help with Xbee?
<Symmetria> and weimies are born hunting dogs, kelpie's are sheep herding dogs capable of covering *VAST* distances
<Banlam> inetpro, why do you think that?
<inetpro> Banlam: others there that are not in #ubuntu-za
<Banlam> ah right
<Banlam> thanks
<Banlam> but problem is in no way related to linux
<Banlam> so thought I'd just try a stab
<inetpro> hmm...
<Banlam> found a book on google books, but every 5th page isn't provided...
<Kilos> this is not only a ubuntu community. other things get discussed as well;
<Kilos> like breading chickens
<Kilos> breeding
<Banlam> o.O
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ask inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: heh
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> gaan dit goed inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: mag nie kla nie
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> die vlieg baie stil
<Kilos> hulle het seker n nuwe miggie spuit uit
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<inetpro> nag oom
<Banlam> gnight
<Banlam> who owns this channel?
<Banlam> and why does no one have ops?
<inetpro> Banlam: you want someone to kick you out?
<Banlam> i was just thinking about the topic...
<zeref> YawwwnnN
<kbmonkey> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hey, what was that? lol
<kbmonkey> oh, my irc client popped up a date change.
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-21
<nuvolari> why oh why does this happen?
<nuvolari> the only day I can sleep a bit later, but NOOO. have to be awake early :-/
<Mezenir> early is awesome
<Mezenir> have a nap later
<Kilos> good morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
 * superfly 's brother-in-law got married yesterday
<Kilos> again?
<Banlam> wifes brother?
<Kilos> or did he only become you bil yesterday
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi Banlam 
<Banlam> morning
<Kilos> hey inetpro 
<inetpro> good morning everyone, and Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos goes to reboot
<superfly> Banlam: yes, wife's brother
<superfly> morning Banlam and inetpro
<Banlam> that makes more sense than sister's husband
<superfly> I don't have any sisters :-)
<Banlam> now even more so
<superfly> hehehe :-)
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos he has been my brother-in-law for almost 5 years :-)
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> hehe superfly i forgot you could have brothers in law from mrs_fly s side
<superfly> Kilos: I have two of them
<superfly> and two sister-in-laws too
<Kilos> whew them yanks dont play hey
<superfly> actually, I have 3 sister-in-laws, but not all on the same side of the family
<Kilos> no wonder theres a fly epidemic
<Kilos> aan getroude vliee
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Kilos, superfly, Banlam, inetpro 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> congrats superfly 
<superfly> fanks nuvolari, though I didn't even do anything
<Kilos> lol
<kodez> greetings everyone
<kodez> how can i write a program in python that can manage the screen log on or off through network using python programming language?
<kodez> which book is relevant to study about controlling the screen. something like Ctrl + Alt + L but happening in the source code?
<Kilos> hi kodez 
<Kilos> later guys
<kodez> hi kilos
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> kodez: python socket programming
<kodez> zeref: where can I study more about that?
<kodez> zeref: i want to develop a program that manages kiosk terminals
<zeref> i've not found a book about python sockets, but there are many tutorials online
<zeref> kiosk terminals???
<zeref> lemme google that
<zeref> hmmm
<kodez> zeref: ty
<kodez> zeref: is writting a GUI going to solve blocking a person accessing the kiosk terminal without permission?
<kodez> zeref: a conditional GUI that hides if the username and password is correct?
<zeref> i'd first write a text based one, then if it works, add a GUI
<kodez> zeref: i am failing to follow you.
<zeref> for the program, first code it without a GUI, test it out, if it works then you can add a GUI
<kodez> zeref: k
<zeref> for the GUI are you planning to us wxwidgets ot qt?
<zeref> *use *or
<kbmonkey> happy day you geeks
<kbmonkey> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kodez> zeref: nothing specific at the moment
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro lyk of daar n groot storm van jhb af na ons kom
<Kilos> hi bk
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed.
<Kilos> ValueError('need more than 1 value to unpack',)
<Kilos> xubuntu xchat sucks some
<Kilos> the preferences alert options dont work\
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> shame your xchat is borked? :p
<Kilos> no it works but cant get bloeps going on messages to me
<Kilos> so gotta keep looking here if there any messages
<Kilos> grrrr
<kbmonkey> beeps?
<kbmonkey> ha ha. yes my irssi doesnt bloep either
<Kilos> and xubuntu comes with xchat as default 
<dLimit>  /set bell_beeps on
<Kilos> and i run a command to try make iftop see ppp0 and whole pc goes slow
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> ya beeps
<dLimit> then /set beep_msg_level msg notice hilight
<kbmonkey> yes iftop is a admin tool, not meant for everyday use
<Kilos> dLimit, must i do that here or in the terminal
<kbmonkey> unless you troubleshoot a network
<dLimit> No in irssi
<dLimit> Oh wait its /set beep_msg_level msgs notice hilight
<kbmonkey> ah, thanks dLimit :)
<dLimit> And make sure kernel module pcspkr is loaded
<kbmonkey> i wrote a script to monitor messages and print them to a conky output. but that got annoying.
<dLimit> There is a way to play a sound through default alsa sound card but I forgot how that is done
<kbmonkey> mpg123
<kbmonkey> hehe
<kbmonkey> or just play
<Kilos> this xchat gives you the option to use alsa or pulse but neither work
<Kilos> but pidgin works kiff
<kbmonkey> doesnt each app have it's own volume level?
<kbmonkey> in xubuntu i mean? if it uses pulse...? 
<kbmonkey> just guessing here, not too familiar with what xubuntu uses
<Kilos> in settings preferences you get options to beep in alerts and flash icons but they dont work even though xchat looks the same
<kbmonkey> those are window manager signals. perhaps xchat has gnome support but not kde
<kbmonkey> does xchat come on xubuntu by default or is there another irc client it uses?
<kbmonkey> i almost imagine there is a kde one..
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ya default
<Kilos> quassel is the kde one
<Kilos> xchat and pidgin are default on xubuntu
<kbmonkey> quassel will probably give you proper sound+notifications
<Kilos> many many megs data to get quassel
<Kilos> lotsa kde stuff
<kbmonkey> but xubuntu has kde and quassel already??
<kbmonkey> im confused Kilos :)
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> xfce
<kbmonkey> ooooh
<Kilos> you thinking of kubuntu
<Kilos> you wanna borrow my email addy
<kbmonkey> ah sharp man
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos cackles. kbdomdonner
<Kilos> or wwdomdonner
<kbmonkey> borrow it for what now?
<Kilos> for the domdonner bit
<Kilos> quassel in xubuntu
<kbmonkey> ha ha! jou duiwel
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> ill be back after supper oom
<Kilos> cool enjoy
<Kilos> ill be back later too. take a break from xubuntu
<dLimit> How long does it take for pinterest to send invites?
<dLimit> I've requested it on all my addresses and still nothing
<dLimit> I NEED to use it before it becomes cool
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> yo geeks
<Mezenir> you called ?
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> how goes
<Kilos> thought i was just rattling the cage
<Mezenir> is there a reason it would be a bad idea to run an ntpd daemon ?
<Kilos> ok ty and there?
<Mezenir> on the one hand it seems nice to always have time synced
<Mezenir> so yah
<Kilos> what does it do first
<Mezenir> pretty good thanks
<Mezenir> it asks a central server for the current time
<Kilos> what do you wanna sync time with
<Mezenir> and sets your system to it
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you can sync time with server without installing anything
<Kilos> somewhere in settings is something you activate and it does it automatically
<Kilos> i member i disbled mine because it checks every 10 secs or so
<kbmonkey> big storm brewing here
<kbmonkey> looks like hail :/
<Kilos> we had one earlier kbmonkey 
<Mezenir> mmm
<Mezenir> maybe its installed by default in xubuntu
<Mezenir> and you had to disable it
<Kilos> no that was with maverick
<Mezenir> or that
<Kilos> what are you using
<Mezenir> arch
<Kilos> ah
<Mezenir> learned a lot
<Mezenir> but it takes me a while
<Mezenir> lol
<Kilos> it takes some of us even longer, dont worry
<Mezenir> hehe
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> a:\install
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> what a:\ its a stiffy
<Kilos> whats a stiffy
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> known by geeks as a floppy
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> nuvolari, lewe jy darem nog
<magespawn> Eveing all, i trust everyone had a good holiday
<Kilos> hi magespawn was it a holiday
<magespawn> Workers day
<Banlam> workers day is 1st of may
<Banlam> today was human rights
<Kilos> so why werent you working then
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> Sorry my mistake
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Not my right
<Kilos> hehe
<Banlam>  are you not human?
<magespawn> I am last time I checked
<Kilos> did you have a good holiday magespawn 
<magespawn> Was refering to being wrong and not right about the holiday
<magespawn> Yes did work around the house got a web and mail server running on my home pc
<Kilos> human rights only count if you are stinking rich
<Kilos> well done and what about the kids windows
<magespawn> I am using a package called xampp which runs on windows
<magespawn> Has apache, msyql and such to run a website plus email server ftp server
<Banlam> does the second p stand for pop?
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Yes runs pop and imap
<Banlam> cool
<Banlam> do you have a fixed IP then?
<Banlam> linked to a domain?
<magespawn> No this is just for home at the moment for practice, i am looking into setting up a WUG
<Banlam> ah, cool
<Banlam> whereabout are you?
<magespawn> Hluhluwe
<Banlam> in the kruger park?
<magespawn> No KZN
<Kilos> banlam natal north coast
 * Banlam tries to figure out why he's confused
<Banlam> i know the name
<Banlam> think family might have a place there
<magespawn> Whobare the family?
<Banlam> rennie
<Banlam> don't know who owns the house though
<magespawn> Where does she work?
<Banlam> no, it's a holiday house
<Kilos> lol
 * Banlam goes to google maps
<magespawn> In the town? Or on one of the game reserves?
<magespawn> Kilos has what has been happening with the linux studies?
<Kilos> magespawn, i been fighting xubuntu and not looked at studies for a week
<magespawn> Do you know if any one else has?
<Kilos> xubuntu gives lotsa probs and does stupid things
<Kilos> i dont think so
<Kilos> everyone is too busy
<magespawn> Though I was the only one slacking off, do not feel so bad now.
<Kilos> ha ha ha i will get back to it as soon as xubuntu works
<magespawn> What are you still fighting with?
<Kilos> stupid things like no sound in xchat
<Kilos> and it shows 2 homes and archives but they arent the same
<Kilos> and synaptic doesnt see whats in archives copied there from cli
<Kilos> so wants to download again what you already have
<Kilos> also i use same commands that i used for maverick to get iftop to use ppp0 not eth0 and pc goes slow
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> if it wasnt for data use everytime i would have tried the alternate cd by now
<magespawn> Sounds like a conflict, thats my experience when things slow up a lot
<magespawn> Is there some near you with iso?
<Kilos> i have the alt cd as well
<Kilos> got them from the fly
<magespawn> Just the updates then, which can be a bit
<Kilos> updating is tween 20 and 40 meg if you copy all packages over properly
<Kilos> otherwise its 2 to 300m
<magespawn> What a pain.
<Kilos> but its crazy things like if you look in home you should get a file .xchat2
<Kilos> it isnt there
<Kilos> yeah kinda frustrating
<Kilos> must have been a bad install i think
<magespawn> Something went wrong somewhere that us for certain.
<magespawn> Is
<Kilos> yeah i think so too. lucky i didnt upgrade my maverick
<Kilos> so i got one good reliable os
<magespawn> I see gc is still with us.
<Kilos> ya i have coffee now and again to keep her company
<Kilos> but she is very cheeky
<magespawn> Assuming female are we? Or are all bots female?
<magespawn> gc coffee please
<gc> magespawn: There isn't a pot on
<magespawn> gc coffee
<gc> magespawn: coffee is served with pastry
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gc coffee on
 * gc puts the kettle on
<Kilos> call her a swine
<magespawn> gc coffee for  magespawn
<gc> magespawn: Excuse me?
<magespawn> I want coffee gc
<magespawn> gc I want coffee
<gc> magespawn: Sorry...
<Kilos> you gotta ask nicely
<magespawn> gc go get lost
<gc> magespawn: *blink*
<Kilos> gc coffee please
<gc> Kilos: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<magespawn> gc coffee please
<gc> magespawn: Righto
<magespawn> Ahh
<Kilos> gc swine
<gc> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> gc fool
<gc> Piss off Kilos
<Kilos> ouch
<magespawn> Okay then.
<gc> Coffee's ready for Kilos and magespawn!
<Kilos> gc thanks
<gc> no probs, Kilos
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn 
<Kilos> old maaz has better manners
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos 
<magespawn> Hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Greetings magespawn 
<magespawn> How was your holiday?
<Kilos> lol they got no rights
<Kilos> gotta live on dates and camels milk
<nlsthzn> hehe
<nlsthzn> All well... time to get my backside into action... 
<nlsthzn> been lazy to long now
<nlsthzn> also, still can't get to work because still no security pass
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> what happened to your pass
<nlsthzn> expired
<nlsthzn> and my visa renewel took long so now everything got late...
<Kilos> one would think they know you by now
<nlsthzn> already missed one work cycle :/
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> annoying as hell
<Kilos> must be
<nlsthzn> if this keeps up they will realize they don't need me o0
<Kilos> eina
<nlsthzn> oh well
<Kilos> night guys , sleep tight
<Kilos> see yas morrow
<magespawn> Night all.
<nlsthzn> !alot
<nlsthzn> Maaz, alot
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Huh?
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> now which channel was that bot?!
<queery> maaz slap nisthzn
<Maaz> queery: *blink*
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> tab not working for you queery ?
<queery> on my phone so no tadb
<queery> maaz slap nlsthzn
<Maaz> queery: *blink*
<nlsthzn> ah ok :)
<queery> maaz is not violent???
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-22
<Guest38077> oops
<nick_issues> how long am I going to have to wait for it to time out
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> later
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi there superfly dLimit and others
<Kilos> gonna try irssi on this xubuntu as xchat is stom
<dLimit> Goeie more
<Kilos> dag se
<Kilos> hi Banlam 
<Banlam> gday
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> gc morning
<gc> hi there
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> later guys
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> inetpro, hiya
<nlsthzn> maaz should flip the coffee timer :/
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> i wonder why he didnt answer you nlsthzn 
<Kilos> should must mean something else to him
<nlsthzn> Like life I guess he has dedided to ignore me :p
<Kilos> still no news on permit?
<nlsthzn> nope... and today if our "Friday" if you like and I am supposed to start working again Saturday >.<
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> eish nlsthzn  thats not nice
<nlsthzn> :(
<Kilos> is there no one you can fone to get things moving
<Kilos> or get your works head to call the permit peeps
<nlsthzn> :) it is now in the hands of the goverment - the Critical National Infrastructure Authority (CNIA) - Basically the army :/
<Kilos> eish and they in no hurry if they like saudi
<nlsthzn> I have heard horror stories...
<Kilos> tell
<nlsthzn> :) well I have heard of two seperate instances where guys where waiting for months to get their passes... lucky for them they where Arab (not local but still from the ME) so I am sure they will get away with it...
<nlsthzn> for a South African I doubt I will still have a job if that happens :/
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> and you not allowed to do pj's either without a permit hey?
<nlsthzn> pj?
<Kilos> private jobs
<Kilos> or do pc repairs etc from home
<nlsthzn> oh I can do what I like I guess... then again I am stuck in the middle of nowhere and there is basically nothing else to do ... lol ... oh well... I guess the wait continues and the Rum is finished @#$@#$
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> that never helped anything for more than a night
<nlsthzn> lol... but it tastes good and if you have enough it lasts many nights 
<nlsthzn> just kidding however
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> we have been unable to get out liquor licenses as well... this company is full of ****
<Kilos> them peeps dont drink at all i think
<Kilos> im sure boet said alcohol was illegal in saudi
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> here it is allowed
<nlsthzn> tollerated is a better word I guess
<Kilos> lol oh yours are the decadent ones
<nlsthzn> they allow it for non muslims in any case :)
<Kilos> bbl
<zeref> hmmmm
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kilos> nearly home time
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> bb tonite
<Kilos> eveningall
<Kilos> sjoe disappearing space bar
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Symmetria> http://www.zastore.co.za/displays.php
<Symmetria> should I go buy myself one of those
<Symmetria> I really want one of those, look at the resolution, but holy shit, look at the price tag
<zeref_debian> hmmmm
<Symmetria> heh, seriously, thats probably the best monitor Ive seen for sale in .za
<zeref_debian> sigh
<zeref_debian> Symmetria: get it :)
<zeref_debian> hmmm, everytime debian boots time starts at 18:22
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<superfly> hiya magespawn
<magespawn> Whats up peeps?
<Kilos> prices
<Kilos> they reckon petrol going up another 64c a litre most likely so everythings prices gonna join in
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<magespawn> Well if that is not the best news I have had all day then I do not know what is.
<Kilos> ha ha ha. you so funny at times
<Kilos> petrol alone is on its way to crippling us
<Kilos> otherwise the sun shone down lekker all day
<magespawn> On the plus side, we can all get a lot fitter, and telecomute will become a way of life
<Kilos> yeah
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> otherwise xubuntu xchat still sucks
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> im sure there is something busted in my conf files
<Kilos> but dpkg cant sort it either 
<Kilos> yet
<Kilos> will fix it or die trying
<Kilos> hows things with you magespawn 
<magespawn> Trying to get filezilla ftp server running at home
<Kilos> why dont you use ubuntu server software
<Kilos> is filezilla related to firefox?
<Kilos> dunno where i got that idea
<magespawn> I think was/is an add on for firefox
<magespawn> This is on the windows machine but it is running apache and other open source server software
<Kilos> and firewall and antivirus. sigh
<Kilos> if its a local server for you ok but if you gonna let other peeps in i wouldnt trust it too far
<Kilos> lo Banlam nuvolari 
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> my damn puppy almost broke the glass sliding door attacking a ghecko 
<Symmetria> again
<Kilos> lol
<Banlam> g'devening
<Symmetria> lol, the ghecko gets on the other side of the glass and she growls and barks at it
<Symmetria> and will sit there for hours watching it
<Banlam> aren't animals adorable
<Banlam> while you watch the dog
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/doggie4.jpg
<Symmetria> look at that lol
<Symmetria> I piled all sorts of shit infront of the door to stop her jumping up against it
 * Banlam takes a pic of Symmetria watching his dog watch the gecko
<Kerbero_> lol
<kbmonkey> lo nuvolari Kilos Banlam Symmetria 
<Kerbero_> banlam you stalker
<kbmonkey> Kerbero_ o/
<Symmetria> banlam lol my dog will haunt you
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey welcome to ubuntu-za
<Symmetria> she's spawn of satan
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> have you seen her spawn of satan photo?
<magespawn> Kilos it is just for home use at the moment
<Banlam> Symmetria, yeah saw it last night
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/doggie3.jpg <=== see, spawn of satan :p
<Kerbero_> hello all
<Symmetria> hehe
<Banlam> what's her name btw?
<Symmetria> Morocca, she was named by her previous owner 
<Banlam> how long have you had her?
<kbmonkey> i just boosted my wifi signal by coiling hi quality audio flex around the antenna. it works a treat
<kbmonkey> thereifixedit :D
<Symmetria> lol but she responds if you call her anything, she always knows when she's being called, I could stand outside and yell, COME HERE BREADBOARD and she'd still come :p
<Symmetria> banlam only a week :)
<Banlam> lol
<Banlam> oh :P
<Banlam> previous owner?
<Kilos> hi Kerberos[home] 
<Symmetria> some chick in capetown who advertised to rehome her on gumtree :p
<Kerberos[home]> kilos :)
<Banlam> why did she not want her?
<Symmetria> lol I asked the chick why she was rehoming her, she said that when she got the pup she hadnt done enough research into the breed and the dog was 2 difficult to handle and had 2 much energy to cope with 
<magespawn> And the gecko is on the outside.
<Banlam> lol
<Symmetria> banlam heh, she's a cross between a weimaraner and an australian kelpie, meaning that she has 2 base instincts, one is to herd things and the other is to hunt them
<Symmetria> and she has endless endless energy
<Kilos> open the door and teach the dog the gecko is outside
<Symmetria> kilos haahah no, she already hunts way 2 many lizards, frogs and everything else that moves :P 
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> I scolded her for chewing on something she wasnt meant to, she went outside for an hour, came back inside with a dead bird in her mouth, dropped it at my feet and lay down with it between her paws, as some kinda "I'm sorry" gift 
<Kilos> frogs make then foam at the mouth then you think your dog is going mad
<magespawn> Get a Jack Russell, and watch them tear the place apart.
 * Kilos is a staffie fan
<Symmetria> heh magespawn the difference between a jack russell and this one, a jack russell typically won't figure out how to open every door of every cupboard and the fridge :P
<Symmetria> and is also 2 small to figure out it can jump on almost any table if there is something to steal :p
<magespawn> Yup too small and a bit thick
<Symmetria> had this pup 2 days and put a lock on the fridge, was the same deal with my weimaraners 
<magespawn> Very good tracking dogs used for anti-poaching
<Kerbero[home]> weimeraners!
<Symmetria> heh kerbero lol they are my favorite breed 
<Kerbero[home]> o
<Symmetria> I had 2 previously before this one
<Symmetria> except those didnt have kelpie in them
<Kerbero[home]> hehe
<Symmetria> lol though this pup is like 90% weimaraner, and the only kelpie bit in her seems to be her energy levels
<Kerbero[home]> rather you than me
<Symmetria> lol, she's awesome :)
<Kerbero[home]> never thought about getting a cat?
<Kerbero[home]> and taking over the world?
<Symmetria> weimaraners are rather neurotic dogs, but their rep is just because people dont know how to handle them, they require someone who knows what they are doing 
<Symmetria> cause typically a weimaraner gets incredibly attached to its owners, and they kinda freak out if they dont get enough attention or if their owners disappear for 2 long
<Symmetria> and when a weimaraner is bored or not getting enough attention lol, you have trouble, they will tear shit up until someone gives them attention
<Symmetria> heh I see the gauteng municipality wants to land itself in court
<Symmetria> for violating the ECA :p
<Kilos> ECA?
<Kilos> dont give me a link please
<Kerbero[home]> i also wondered
<Kerbero[home]> :P
<Kilos> Symmetria, ^^
<kbmonkey> electronic communications act Kilos 
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey you well lad. meds working?
<kbmonkey> found it haliarious how the SOPA site used a background on their website that was not attributed to the artist
<kbmonkey> blerrie hypocrites
<Kilos> its like adverts. all use sexy chicks and sell completely unrelated products
<Kilos> hilarious
<Kilos> that looks closer
<Kilos> Maaz, spell hilarious
<Maaz> Kilos: Looks good to me
<kbmonkey> clever bot
<magespawn> How did they violate the ECa?
<Symmetria> heh ECA = the telecommunications law 
<Symmetria> magespawn because they banned more fiber deployments in gauteng 
<Symmetria> and the ECA specifically says that any license holder has the right to lay fiber on *ANY* public land 
<Symmetria> providing that htey clean up after themselves and give reasonable notice
<Symmetria> it is *INCREDIBLY* clear about the rights of license holders and the johannesburg municipality has no legal right to refuse anyone the right to lay fiber
<Banlam> what are there reasons for refusing them?
<Banlam> *their
<Symmetria> banlam they came out and said there is a blanket modatoriam on any new fiber in joburg 
<magespawn> So the licensee can just go ahead then
<Symmetria> that no one else other than themselves is allowed to lay anymore
<kbmonkey> never realized there are quite a few unix shell accounts available online
<Banlam> so their reason for this, is so the municipality can continue to lay fibre without any one lese?
<Banlam> anyone else*
<Symmetria> magespawn technically yes, but they could just dig it up again :P the licensees will see them in court shortly Im sure
<Symmetria> apparently there is an urgent application for an interdict against the modatoriam being heard tomorrow in court
<Symmetria> banlam basically thats what I believe it translates to, they arent stating what their reason is, but thats what it comes down to
<magespawn> What a joke
<Banlam> ic
<magespawn> So somebodies brother can get the tender
<Kilos> not moratorium
<Symmetria> basically, they gonna get taken to court
<Symmetria> and sued 
<Symmetria> and are gonna lose and get saddled with a huge bill by the courts
<Symmetria> cause they are getting sued for lost revenue and costs 
<Kilos> Maaz, spell modatorium
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Moratorium or moratorium
<Symmetria> including I believe the salaries of the 4000+ people who cant work as a result of this
<magespawn> Such a waste of time and public money
<Banlam> what's wrong with moratorium?
<magespawn> Bet they cannot go after the officials money directly
<Banlam> nvrmnd
<kbmonkey> that's some rigmarole
<Symmetria> magespawn heh, the gauteng muncipality is going to find itself liable 
<Symmetria> heh, the costs involved in putting 4000+ people outta work for a week
<Symmetria> are... huge
<magespawn> Which means the gauten g public
<Symmetria> heh, on the higher end, you're looking at 15k per person, on the low end, a grand a person, so anywhere between 10 and 100 million worth of costs right there 
<kbmonkey> do you think this would have not happend Symmetria if telecoms were privately owned?
<kbmonkey> okay that's may be a rhetorical question ;) 
<Symmetria> kbmonkey well, a lot of telecomms is privately owned
<Symmetria> the problem is that the muncipalities want a piece of that pie 
<kbmonkey> so I have it wrong that govt has 49% of rights in that pie
<magespawn> Illegally
<kbmonkey> like they always do. for the people.. like hell
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Symmetria> kbmonkey yes
<Symmetria> that is incorrect
<magespawn> Through telkom but they r3fuse tus fiber because theymeed to recoup the cost of copper
<Symmetria> a.) the government doesnt own much of neotel at all
<Symmetria> and b.) the government shareholding of telkom is FAR less than 49%
<Symmetria> its closer to like 36 I think
<magespawn> But the 
<magespawn> Major problemis the wasting of time and money
<kbmonkey> okay so they dropped some shares. I shouldn't blurt out old info, could be disasterous
<Symmetria> kbmonkey they aint owned 49% for a LONG time
<Symmetria> direct government share holding is 38% 
<Symmetria> though there is also the elephant consortium and thats where stuff gets confusing cause they own a whack of shares as well
<Symmetria> fact is though, telkom is skirting the edges of bankcrupcy 
<Kerbero[home]> you should just go bankrupt
<Kerbero[home]> *they
<Kerbero[home]> wow that is a bad typo
<Symmetria> kerbero thats distinctly possible if they are made to pay the fine they are facing
<Kerbero[home]> o
<magespawn> lol
<Symmetria> they are facing a fine of almost 3.5 billion 
<Kerbero[home]> so telkom is maybe going to pay a fine?
<Symmetria> kerbero they have already been found guilty 
<Symmetria> the only question is how big is the fine gonna be
<Kerbero[home]> hmm
<kbmonkey> internet revolution!
<Symmetria> and the recommendation from the tribunal that found them guilty is around 3.5 billion rand 
<magespawn> Which will come from joe public again
<Kerbero[home]> but i don't understand or did not follow, what is telkom guilty of
<Kerbero[home]> except for that people out of work
<Kerbero[home]> what did they do
<Symmetria> kerbero anti-competitive practices in the DSL market 
<Symmetria> basically inflating the price of IPC to keep other ISP's outta the game 
<magespawn> They do not have that kind of money, do they?
<Symmetria> well, that was the primary issue
<Kerbero[home]> ahh
<Kerbero[home]> ok
<Symmetria> magespawn, heh, they USED to have that kinda money, they dont have any more
<magespawn> And that still did not work anyway.
<Symmetria> how it works is that the fine is based on 10% of annual revenue for the year in which hte offense happened
<Symmetria> the year in question here happened to be before they sold vodacom
<magespawn> Ouch
<Symmetria> which means their annual turnover included the revenue flows from their 50% holding of vodacom
<Symmetria> which was telkom's cashcow
<magespawn> What are the options? Get vodacom to pay their share?
<Symmetria> when Telkom sold off that 50% share in vodacom, they also had a TON of cash, and their shareholders wouldnt let them keep it
<Symmetria> it was paid out by and large as a dividend
<Symmetria> magespawn zero options there 
<magespawn> Of course
<Symmetria> vodacom isnt liable 
<Symmetria> heh, the funny part is, Telkom had no real option but to sell vodacom, but without vodacom they are kinda screwed cause telkom made up more than 70% of their profit 
<Symmetria> but they *HAD* to sell it, that wasnt optional at all 
<Symmetria> heh you guys know the reason behind the sale of vodacom btw? the real reason?
<Symmetria> its kinda a funny story :p
<Symmetria> Vodacom board if I remeber correctly, was made up of 2 Telkom members, 2 Vodaphone members and 2 internal members inside Vodacom itself (or something like that, with that kinda distribution)
<Symmetria> the guys inside vodacom decided they didnt like telkom
<Symmetria> so they were always gonna vote with the other guys 
<Symmetria> and basically, telkom as a result completely lost all control of what amounted to most of their revenue :P 
<Symmetria> (well, thats the story out in the market, and I'd say chances are, its probably pretty accurate)
<magespawn> Lol
<Kerbero[home]> well done
<magespawn> Brb
<magespawn> Back
<magespawn> Was 50% owned by Vodafone ?
<Symmetria> magespawn something like that yeah
<magespawn> Ahh well then
<magespawn> Off to bed later all
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-23
<Superhuman> Maaz, beer on!
<Maaz> Superhuman: Sorry...
<Superhuman> fine...
<Superhuman> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Superhuman!
<Superhuman> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<superfly> heh
<superfly> morning Superhuman
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari and others
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<superfly>  hiya Kilos
<Superhuman> aweh superfly
<Kilos> hi Superhuman 
<Superhuman> hey Kilos
<Kilos> stranger
<Superhuman> I'm not that strange!
<superfly> Superhuman: you're *VERY* strange, and you know it!
<Kilos> just quiet hey
<Kilos> lol tell him fly
<Superhuman> yeah, I'm strange...fine I admit it
<Kilos> hehe
<Superhuman> but everyone here is a little strange...you have to be, to work in IT...
<Kilos> no man its where the future is
<superfly> Superhuman: true, too true
<Kilos> without IT the world will come to a stand still
<Superhuman> IT people are a different species of Homo sapiens.
<Superhuman> Kilos: that is why we don't have a union...if we strike, the whole world gets public holiday
<superfly> homo sapiens technikus
<Kilos> they just think differently
<Kilos> lol
<Superhuman> If I had the choice, I still wouldn't pick any other career...you're born into IT
<superfly> absolutely
<Kilos> later
<Kilos> Maaz,  coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> sigh forgot to have coffee this morning
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Maaz: what's for lunch?
<Maaz> inetpro: Coffee should be enough...
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> Maaz, lunch time
<Maaz> Yippee, Go fill your bellies guys, with whatever suits your fancy and pocket.
<inetpro> Maaz: what's for lunch?
<Maaz> inetpro: It feels like a KFC day
<Kilos> lol hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> ahh, now that sounds better than just coffee
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Kilos> kfc is really good
<Kilos> actually found their recipe some time back
<inetpro> Kilos: you did?
<Kilos> yeah from some one that had left the company
<inetpro> hmm... sounds very interesting
<Kilos> i'll try find it. hope its still saved somewhere
<inetpro> would love to be able to make it myself
<Kilos> will let you know if i still have it
<Kilos> should be good on fish as well
<inetpro> then again there are probably quite a number of similar nice recipes
<Kilos> many have tried but never got close to kfc flavour
<inetpro> many things you can do with a bit of chicken
<Kilos> can you copy paste from pastebin?
<Kilos> i have 2
<Banlam> chickens?
<Kilos> hoenders Banlam 
<Kilos> as in KFC
<Banlam> right
<Banlam> not two live chickens at home?
<Banlam> you were talking about chicken breeding the other day i believe
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> experimented for years with them
<Banlam> experimented o.O
<Kilos> breading for more meat etc
<Kilos> the nice thing is they bread quick
<superfly> *breed
<Banlam> breed?
<Kilos> 20 weeks and ready for next generation
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Banlam> evil mastermind Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Banlam> do different breeds give you different sized eggs?
<Banlam> or why does one get such a variation in egg sizes?
<Kilos> normally by age and size of hen
<Banlam> right
<Kilos> start small then get bigger till they rewach max
<Kilos> reach
<Kilos> inetpro, http://slexy.org/view/s2VW9p7Fbn
<Banlam> "Store for months"
<Kilos> thats the dry mix 
<Kilos> like mixing salt pepper and storing that
<Banlam> yeah
<Banlam> i got that
<Superhuman> why do I have the mental image of ninja chickens?
<Banlam> just means i won't be eating home made KFC for three months ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ninja chickens are too tough
<Kilos> Banlam, the secret with chick breeding is to have them at slaughter size while they are still young and tender
<Kilos> 6 weeks head off
<Kilos> like veal
<superfly> Swapping chicken breeding tips in IRC... that's how we roll!
<Banlam> omnomnom
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> it keeps the channel alive
<Kilos> still gotta find the how to for mrs. balls original chutney
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks, now all I need is a oil pressure cooker
<Kilos> for what?
<Kilos> use a normal pressure cooker with oil in to deep fry
<Kilos> unless you gonna feed us all
<Kilos> you can supply at release patries and install fests then
<Kilos> *parties
<inetpro> :-)
 * Banlam would totally come to a release party tha thad home made KFC
<Kilos> i think many will
<Banlam> not that I wouldn't attend otherwise
<Kilos> you in jhb hey?
<Kilos> they have them at Irene club
<Banlam> used to be in stellenbosch, now I'm in PE
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> thats a bit far to go for a day
<Banlam> went to 11.10, 11.04 and 10.04 I think
<Banlam> yeah, slightly far
<Kilos> hey zeref all well?
<Kilos> hi royal_star this is an ubuntu community channel
<Kilos> linux software
<royal_star> helo
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> hello there Kilos
<Squirm> nuvolari: any idea when you're heading home?
<Kilos> avy magespawn 
<Kilos> wb psydroid 
<magespawn> Howdy
<magespawn> What's up? Besides the prices.
<superfly> hi magespawn
<Kilos> all good here if you want the kfc recipe go to http://slexy.org/view/s2VW9p7Fbn
<magespawn> Hey superfly
<magespawn> Who put.that there?
<Kilos> me
<magespawn> How did you get it?
<Kilos> whew was a while back. think i googled KFC secret herbs and spices
<Kilos> ex kfc peeps put it online
<magespawn> Thought it was copy righted
<Banlam> the glories of anonomity and the internet
<magespawn> You have to work quite hard to be truly unknown
<Kilos> lol
<Banlam> i stopped trying ages ago
<Banlam> more and more often usign my real name as usernames etc
<magespawn> Well I tend to keep certain things apart.
<magespawn> What is a real name?
<Kilos> haha shows here as banlam
<Banlam> whois?
<Kilos> with xchat you right click users and it shows real name
<Banlam> yes
<Banlam> which is from teh whois data
<Kilos> yours says banlam
<Banlam> yes
<magespawn> Exactly, your legal name, the one your parents gave you, or what they out in as their real name.
<Banlam> oh
<Banlam> put it this way, i'm less concerned about keeping my online and real life identity separate as what I used to be
<Banlam> sure my whois data doesn't reflect my real name
<Banlam> my real name is Gareth
<Banlam> but this IRC client has been setup for a long time
<magespawn> Out = put. And all of those can be changed.
<magespawn> You can get a id for very little money in some parts of the world.
<magespawn> Later all, going to be driving now.
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Banlam> most of my online accounts have links to my blog
<Banlam> where i use my real name
<Banlam> and links from there to my twitter and facebook accounts
<Kilos> ah
<Banlam> hmmm.. my nick used to receive much better success on google
<Kilos> lol what do you call success
<Banlam> correct hits
<Kilos> they showed on the news that fb is full on into advertising but twitter is balking at the idea
<Banlam> i get annoying adverts in twitter. they slyly put slot them into your feed
<Kilos> i sometimes use twitter in pidgin but only get messages from contacts not everyone
<Banlam> gtg, chat later
<Kilos> toods Banlam 
<Kilos> bbl
<WOLFEYES> Good day everyone.
<Kilos> Happy Birthday Yola
<Kilos> there used to be someone here from Yola. I forget who it was
<Kilos> lo WOLFEYES 
<Kilos> Squirm, has nuvolari answered you yet?
<zeref> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi zeref all well there?
<zeref> yeah, all is good here
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> bbl
 * WOLFEYES waves
<WOLFEYES> cheers all
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<magespawn> Howdy Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you so much
<Maaz> no worries, Kilos
<Kilos> magespawn, you got that server goodie going?
<magespawn> Which one? The one on windows?
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> Not the ftp part, not sure why.
<Kilos> whew and there no windows peeps for help on irc
<Kilos> like xubuntu. no hurry to try help
<Kilos> or the tinylinux peeps either
<magespawn> Also partitioned the hard drive last night and installed ubuntu 10.04 server
<Kilos> this must be the best irc help channel of them all
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> The server on the windows side is not windows.software it is apache,.good ol open source
<Kilos> yeah but what format, not linux
<magespawn> Programming guys have done something to make it run on windows
<Kilos> xp or win7
<Kilos> your pc i mean
<magespawn> Xp
<magespawn> All the games are old ones no need for 7
<Kilos> early night for me. night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> Night Kilos
<magespawn> Later all, good night.
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-24
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> later
<kbmonkey> morning o/
<Kilos> yay xubuntu getting better slowly. synaptic can at least see archives now
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<kbmonkey> yay you making it work oom!
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey . yeah slowly but what a job
<Kilos> still no sound in xchat. *sigh
<Kilos> pidgin freecell vlc all got sound but nothing in xchat
<Kilos> and all settings in preferences same as on maverick
<Kilos> hi dLimit drussell drubin 
<kbmonkey> when I tried xubuntu I also noticed that Kilos, I was surprised they would include xchat when it did not integrate properly
<Kilos> yeah crazy hey , and i rely on sound so eye doesnt have to keep running around all over
<kbmonkey> kilos go into xchat settings -> preferences, sound section
<Kilos> ok!
<Kilos> was normally in alerts to get sound going
<kbmonkey> then try selecting a sound file and use the 'play' button to see if it works
<kbmonkey> um I think the event you want is "channel msg highlight"
<kbmonkey> i think...
<Kilos> lol selected a mp3 and plays sends out mush
<kbmonkey> garbled?
<kbmonkey> but it makes sound
<Kilos> ya like a tv off channel
<kbmonkey> maybe it needs a .wav file
<kbmonkey> but use it. if it works (makes a sound like you expect)
<kbmonkey> we can  just get you to find a nicer sound :)
<Kilos> haha maybe i can record a loud hey on fone and use that
<Kilos> i stop it again
<Kilos> how do -
<Kilos> sjoe that was bad i think it played the mush till song was finished
<kbmonkey> he he.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> where do i find that "channel msg highlight"
<Kilos> thats highlighting not sound
<kbmonkey> in that event list in preferences
<kbmonkey> where you chose that sound
<Kilos> ok i try again
<Kilos> tried to close xchat to stop the noise
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> forgot one can turn speaker volume down
<kbmonkey> :P
<Kilos> is it not some kinda plugin missing in xchat
<Kilos> or a lib file
<kbmonkey> sound works right?
<kbmonkey> so maybe the xchat default sounds cant befoundon kde
<Kilos> xfce
<kbmonkey> yes xfce
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah even freecell sound works
<Kilos> it just needs to be pointed to where the bloep sound is
<Kilos> xchat i mean
<kbmonkey> yes, i think that  is allyou need to do
<kbmonkey> i wonderif you can generate a bloep sound andsave it to wav file
<Kilos> where does one find the file that make the beep when you make mistakes
<kbmonkey> ? no clue
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe bin or something
<Kilos> i go look in everything
<kbmonkey> /usr/share/sound
<Kilos> maybe this is relevant. it doesnt play a login or boot sound either
<Kilos> ok i go see
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> there is a program called beep
<kbmonkey> it is 25kilobytes
<kbmonkey> but i think it beeps the pcspeaker
<Kilos> ok ty i will try that
<kbmonkey> best to finda sound sample
<Kilos> maybe i can look in maverick if there are any xchat sound files in /usr/share/sounds
<Kilos> here i find funny front left centre sounds fo alsa
<Kilos> some chick speaks them to you
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ah found the pidgin sounds there in purple folder
<Kilos> maybe it some sounds missing in that sexy file of xchat
<kbmonkey> ah yes good idea! choose a pidgin sound
<kbmonkey> they both IM apps after all
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> just looking through all lib files in synaptic.
<kbmonkey> battery is going flat, be back later Kilos 
<kbmonkey> o/
<Kilos> toods kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hope you find a soundand it works!
<Kilos> lol ty
<kbmonkey> im using irssi on a shell, so i dont get any notification :p
<Kilos> eish
<Kerbero> internetz, we have it again
<Kerbero> o symmetria was also offline
<Kerbero> must have been a very bad internet outage
<magespawn> howdy all
<kbmonkey> howdy o/
<magespawn> jey kbmonkey
<magespawn> hey even
<kbmonkey> how goes it? did any python lately?
<kbmonkey> ever tried: import this
<magespawn> no not really been working on a couple of laptop
<kbmonkey> oh wow its Saturday. huh, :p
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<psydroid> hi kbmonkey
<magespawn> hi psydroid
<kbmonkey> been studying crypto and probability theory
<kbmonkey> hi psydroid 
<magespawn> okay then so light reading
<kbmonkey> check www.coursera.org
<kbmonkey> free courses from universiteis
<magespawn> nice, MIT has got a similar thing going, this is from their website
<kbmonkey> want to have a go on the google appengine, they have python too
<magespawn> http://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm
<kbmonkey> can't watch videos though, so learning by the subtitles. so it's a bit tricky to
<kbmonkey> understand what the transcriptions say :p
<magespawn> why can you not watch the videos?
<kbmonkey> on very limited bandwidth
<magespawn> ahh
<kbmonkey> which is irnoic, as the site is trying to promote free education in 3rd world countries
<magespawn> lack of understanding of the problems
<magespawn> have you heard of Khan Academy?
<kbmonkey> if we can get those vids on the local bandwidth
<kbmonkey> yes I have, thx for reminding me about that!
<magespawn> maybe get them mirrored on a local sever?
<magespawn> server
<kbmonkey> think i'll do that!
<magespawn> how? how does that work?
<kbmonkey> haven't done any Khan courses yet
<magespawn> i was refering to the "think i'll do that" part, which i assumed was refering to the mirror idea
<kbmonkey> now to find what includes telkom local bandwidth...
<magespawn> any locally hosted site
<kbmonkey> google app engine even has irc bot libraries :)
<magespawn> sounds cool
<magespawn> kbmonkey what would you do with it? any ideas?
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> strange my bot does not want to join the room
<magespawn> server seems to be running fine, just no bot
<kbmonkey> damn, i just killed my network on the desktop :/
<kbmonkey> this room? your bot self hosted?
<kbmonkey> what bot is this magespawn? :)
<magespawn> yup gc or gc_
<kbmonkey> wrote a mxit bot for word games once, like to implement that again in python+irc
<magespawn> that would be cool , maybe we could do it together,i am have off see you later
<kbmonkey> cool, laters!
<kbmonkey> that will be fun...
<kodez> afternoon to all
<kbmonkey> hi kodez 
<kodez> hi kbmonkey, how are you?
<kbmonkey> good and you?
<kbmonkey> i just borked my wifi on the desktop :/ oops
<kodez> i am in good spirit and shape. i am just trying to understand JavaSript Objects.
<kodez> kbmonkey: are you an engineer?
<kbmonkey> mechanical or software kodez ?
<kbmonkey> I can do some electronics, mostly coding 
<Tonberry> the engineer is a spy!
<kbmonkey> lol!
 * Banlam needs to play moar tf2
<Tonberry> indeed
<kodez> now i know why your wifi is broken. only hackers, engineers and scientists are capable of breaking and fixing.
<kodez> lol
<Banlam> i used to break things
<Banlam> i still do, but I used to
<kodez> when is programming been discussed here?
<Banlam> whenever you can get other people to talk about it
<kbmonkey> yay fixed :) using wicd connection manager
<kodez> i wish we can have a standard agenda to discuss programming
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee time
<Maaz> It is always coffee time!
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey Kerbero superfly and others
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
 * Banlam also wants coffee
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for banlam
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> gccoffee on
<Kilos> grrr
 * Banlam walks to the kettle
<Kilos> no gc
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sorry
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> oh my lost again
<Kilos> lo plustwo
<not_found> I now realize I am logged in twice :/
<nlsthzn> better
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> oh you the not found guy. methunk it was plustwo
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> it was I 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> nlsthzn, did you try xubuntu
<Kilos> with xchat default
<Kilos> natty
<nlsthzn> I played with 11.10 a while back... not with 11.04 however
<nlsthzn> Why? Having issues?
<Kilos> xchat has no sound alerts no matter what i do in prefs alerts
<nlsthzn> Ah
<Kilos> and also no login sound\
<nlsthzn> I have had the issue with all versions of XChat
<nlsthzn> So what I started to do was to install mplayer...
<nlsthzn> and in the preferences for alerts specify to use an external application and enter mplayer
<Kilos> wow i have only had smiles with xchat once i learned how to do the settings in prefs
<nlsthzn> preferenses -> Chatting -> Sound
<nlsthzn> switch to External program and type in mplayer... then I choose the sound effects for msg highlight and private message..
<Kilos> lol i tried using the pidgin sounds found in /usr/share/sounds and while in there if i push play then there is sound but nothing once closed
<Kilos> ok lemme go to xubuntu and try that
<nlsthzn> if that doesn't work then I suspect something wrong with the alsa mixer... maybe something muted
<Kilos> hasnt xubuntu got a login sound either
<Kilos> been checking for 3 or more days
<nlsthzn> I am not sure.. can't remember
<Kilos> maybe that external app will work
<Kilos> rebooting to xubuntu
<Kilos> be good
<nlsthzn> bai
<Kilos> hehe small old drives have one advantage, you can hear it working
<nlsthzn> I loved the sound of the older HDD...
<Kilos> yeah
<nlsthzn> always made me think I am doing something when I could hear it
<nlsthzn> now all I hear is wooooosssshhhh! from all the fans :p
<Kilos> yes im the same
<Kilos> oh my. installed mplayer and its making pidgin send/receive sounds
<nlsthzn> weird :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i had told it to use them before
<Kilos> so thats whats missing. xchat not connected to any player
<nlsthzn> Now the day when I understand somthing like that or how to troubleshoot the correlation I will feel I am starting to understand this silly operating system
<Kilos> so weird. always before my xchat didnt have and probs with sound. from 9.10
<Kilos> but they were all ubuntu
<Kilos> looks like the xfce designers are all deaf so they dont worry about it
<nlsthzn> I have had the same issues even in Ubuntu
<nlsthzn> .. in the last few releases in any case
<Kilos> after maverick hey?
<nlsthzn> can't be sure... can't remember the first time I tried setting up xchat and using IRC
<Kilos> whats news there nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Not to much uncle Kilos... was supposed to start day shift today...
<Kilos> they still done nothing
<nlsthzn> will hear tomorrow (start of the week)
<Kilos> did you fone work and tell them the prob?
<nlsthzn> Oh the work is well aware :p
<Kilos> we pray for you lad
<nlsthzn> :) thanks uncle Kilos ... I don't think it is that bad yet but I will never say no to some help from above
<Kilos> good we ask superfly to also add you
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hi
<Kilos> stupid thing dont play sound when nick mentioned all your messages go bing bong
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> brbr
<Kilos> gc, coffee on
 * gc starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> gc, wb
<gc> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> stupid bot
<gc> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> gc thanks
<gc> Kilos: not at all
<kbmonkey> kodez: what programming are you into?
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> oh, he left
<kodez> i'm currently learning C++, Python, Java and JavaScript
<psydroid> half an hour ago too
<psydroid> hi kodez
<kodez> hi psydroid
<kodez> how are you today?
<psydroid> I am fine, thank you. and you?
<kodez> guys, if i want to run Ubuntu server as my desktop. what challenges will it give me?
<psydroid> I need to learn PHP and JavaScript too
<psydroid> how would you use that as a desktop?
<kodez> psydroid: i am in good shape and spirit. just challenged by JavaScript
<psydroid> using the command line?
<psydroid> kodez, so am I, especially when it comes to AJAX stuff
<kodez> i had not yet decided which desktop UI to install
<kodez> i am struggling with <select> statements. i can't make the right connections
<psydroid> have you tried asking in ##javascript?
<Tonberry> that sounds more like an html issue...
<Tonberry> depending entirely on what you are doing anyway...
<kbmonkey> of all languages I've done, I find Python refreshing
<psydroid> for what reason?
<kbmonkey> kodez: desktop and server use the same base. differences are server does not install X (Gnome,KDE) by default
<kbmonkey> and server installs hosting services like MySQL, PHHP etc
<kodez> psydroid: not yet
<kodez> kbmonkey: does the server support other desktop applications? like gimp, chess, etc
<kbmonkey> yes it does kodez 
<kbmonkey> you just have to install all of the X stuff yourself
<kbmonkey> ie gnome-desktop
<kbmonkey> what reason do you want the server for though?
<kbmonkey> if you plan to use it like a desktop, rather install desktop
<kodez> kbmonkey: ty. i am planning to use a server on my laptop and pc in order to benefit in the LTS services
<kbmonkey> okay
<kbmonkey> you'll find you'll probably upgrade your OS before the standard support period is over ;)
<kodez> that's exactly what i want to run away from
<Tonberry> if you use a server install and install a desktop env on top of that
<Tonberry> then you have exactly the same support period as a desktop install of the same ubuntu version
<inetpro> kodez: there's absolutely no point in installing a server release on a laptop if you are planning to use it as a desktop with a GUI interface
<inetpro> a server release is meant to have no GUI, it's a waste of precious resources
<Tonberry> and the longer support period is for the server bits as far as I know
<kbmonkey> if you have issues with that, you could run debian sid. but that is more unstable, give or take
<kodez> my intention is to run a server on my pc and because i have a limited access to internet, i think it will be better to use one system in both
<inetpro> kodez: adding gnome-desktop with all it's dependancies makes it into a desktop similar to the desktop release
<inetpro> and on top of that you end up with more than just that
<inetpro> you end up with stuff that is installed as part of the server release which would not have been installed on the desktop
<Kilos> lo inetpro kodez and others
<inetpro> hello Kilos
<kodez> hi kilos
<kodez> does the gnome 2 works well with ubuntu 11.10?
<inetpro> kodez: if you want a lightweight system then ubuntu is the wrong choice because ubuntu is up front with development and things change at a rapid pace
<tumbleweed> kodez: gnome 2 is gone in 11.10
<tumbleweed> there's gnome 3 fallback mode, which is like gnome 2, but is not gnome 2
<Kilos> hmm
<inetpro> Kilos: wat hmm jy so?
<Kilos> im not the only one
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously
<Kilos> looked at doing gnome on xubuntu but its 145m downloads
<kodez> i want the option to connect to server in unity, how can i do that?
<inetpro> Kilos: if you put gnome on xubuntu you are defeating the purpose of xubuntu
<Kilos> but then it would be understandable inetpro 
<Kilos> like xchat wasnt even pointed at a media player
<Kilos> had to install mplayer and tell xchat what sound files to go find
<Kilos> now i got and xchat that bing bongs like pidgin
<Kilos> xubuntu doesnt just work. you do
<inetpro> Kilos: pidgin is dependant on gtk stuffs
<inetpro> it's built for gnome on gnome
<Kilos> i only pointed the xchat settings to certain purple files. the .wav ones
<Kilos> i dunno where to find xchat own bloep file
<Kilos> but xubuntu is smoothing out slowly. even the shutdown button shuts down now not reboots all the time
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> according to wikipedia Xfce is based on the GTK+ 2 toolkit (the same as GNOME 2.x)
<Kilos> is that good?
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm just verifying whether I was talking nonsense or not
<Kilos> lol\
<Kilos> are you still using unity inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: to be honest, yes
<inetpro> on my laptop yes but not at the office
<Kilos> you getting used to it now?
<Kilos> old kubuntu at the office?
<inetpro> gwibber just irritaets the heck out of me
<inetpro> irritates*
<Kilos> lol one of the first things i remove
<inetpro> I like choqok on kde but it aint working so nicely on gnome
<Kilos> choqok?
<inetpro> Kilos: it's a twitter client on the kde desktop
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ty
<kodez> in a client/server network, how can i configure user accounts to be accessed in any computer in the network? where can i learn more about this?
<inetpro> kodez: what is a client/server network?
<kodez> a network where two or more computers are connected
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<inetpro> hmm... all the computers in the intertubes are somehow connected with each other
<inetpro> Maaz: ftp
<Maaz> Dump FTP! http://www.43folders.com/2008/07/14/dump-ftp see also: FTP must Die!! http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<Kilos> inetpro, gtwitter
<inetpro> Kilos: wth is gtwitter?
<Kilos> gTwitter is a client for posting and fetching updates to the
<Kilos> twitter service.
<Kilos> in the repos on mqaverick. dunno about later releases
<Kilos> *maverick
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> aptitude install gtwitter
<inetpro> nothing here
<Kilos> what release are you on of gnome
<inetpro> Oneiric
<Kilos> is a universe package on maverick
<Kilos> how are you doing gnome there
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<inetpro> Kilos: Unity is a shell interface for the GNOME desktop environment 
<Kilos> oh so gnome still hidden in there
<confluency> Unity isn't part of GNOME. The GNOME equivalent is gnome-shell.
<Kilos> ah ty confluency you been very quiet this year
<confluency> GNOME is still under there, but it can be pretty hard to see.
<confluency> :)
<Kilos> are you also unitied
<confluency> You can switch to a more traditional-looking GNOME interface if you don't like Unity.
<confluency> No, I've been using Fluxbox for years, so what Ubuntu does to the default desktop environment doesn't affect me. :)
<Kilos> oh ya i tried gnome classic with natty but it gave lotsa probs
<confluency> AFAIK you need to tweak some things and maybe install some packages, but unfortunately I don't know the details (I haven't done it myself).
<confluency> Ah, I think in the latest distros Classic isn't installed by default.
<inetpro> great thing about Linux is that you have a lot of choice
<Kilos> yeah but not nice to lose something like maverick that works so well
<inetpro> Kilos: you win some, you lose some
<Kilos> hehe no man thats not nice
<inetpro> unfortunately competition is tough out there and developers can't be everywhere
<inetpro> developers tend to go with the latest and greatest
<Kilos> when ian comes with his external dvd writer i will run remastersys so i can use maverick for a long time still
<inetpro> Kilos: eventually it will die
<Kilos> hopefully after me
<inetpro> Kilos: luckily we don't live in caves any more
<Kilos> i will use xubuntu as well but will keep maverick going 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ek sal maaz se om jou te vloek
<Kilos> just really wish ubuntu would configure debdelta
<Kilos> or that other word
<Kilos> ag something
<inetpro> Kilos: the problem is not with Ubuntu
<Kilos> ya they need to get a server fo debdelta i think tumbleweed said
<inetpro> the problem is our high costs of communication in South Africa
<Kilos> i agree but debdelta is the answer for that
<tumbleweed> it'll certainly help
<Kilos> save from 50% to 80% of downloads
<tumbleweed> but in general, prices are going down and caps are going up
<tumbleweed> and some ISPs (e.g. webafrica) provide free access to ubuntu mirrors
<inetpro> I agree that it will help
<Kilos> our prob is the mobile suppliers i think
<magespawn> Evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> sadly the rest of the world is taking high speed connectiosn for granted and they don't consider us
<inetpro> so we'll have to build it for ourselves
<Kilos> yeah they dont know what its like here
<inetpro> connections*
<tumbleweed> there are other parts of the world that are also pretty bad
<tumbleweed> and our mobile connectivity is some of the cheapest in the world
<tumbleweed> it'd be inconceivable to use 3g as your primary connection in most countries
<inetpro> tumbleweed: most or many?
<tumbleweed> probably most
<inetpro> hmm...
<magespawn> I thought ours was one.of the most expensive
<Kilos> the word is integrate
<Tonberry> mobile internet not
<Kilos> with debdelta mobile would be bearable
<Kilos> its just updates that kill one
<Kilos> learned some more about boot-repair. is you use one drive to repair a second drive you first have to boot from second drive and start boot-repair there and once going pull power from first drive or you get grub> at boot
<magespawn> Is anyone here part of a WUG?
<magespawn> Kilos you going to be boot-repair go to guy just now
<Kilos> lol @mage
<Kilos> there is a way to get them on irc magespawn . dunno if i still have it saved somewhere
<magespawn> Get what, Kilos?
<Kilos> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/details.php?room=%23ptawug&net=WugNet
<Kilos> wrong one
<Kilos> http://www.ptawug.co.za/content_list_3
<Kilos> they were quite helpful when i went there over a year ago
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> they got all the info about necessary equipment and all
<magespawn> had a look at the website and wiki and such.
<Kilos> would be good to get a wug going on the north coast
<Kilos> they even offered to download ubuntu stuff for me if i got connected to them
<magespawn> Yes do not know how much use it will be up here though, not many people
<Kilos> there must be some with uncapped internet access
<Kilos> you can look at all holiday makers to the north coast once it covers wide enough
<magespawn> I was thinking of letting people connect to mine for flat fee
<magespawn> The internet not the wig
<magespawn> Wug
<Kilos> they most likely will
<Kilos> lol you can get them to paypall you
<Kilos> thousands of freestaters and vaalies go down every year
<Kilos> those with kids in holiday season and without kids year round
<Kilos> one can even setup internet cafes in the game reserves and favourite fishing beaches
<magespawn> ** Closing link: (unknown@41.8.105.116) [Z-Lined: Abuse]
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> Just got that from the irc channel
<magespawn> Now I am banned
<Kilos> did you swear at them
<magespawn> Did not even log on
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> maybe because you didnt greet them
<Kilos> or they thought you are a spy
<magespawn> Did not get the chance to greet them, any way they give an email address to send the error to, which I just did.
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> okay that was strange, any who.
<kbmonkey> gc: coffee on
 * gc puts the kettle on
<kbmonkey> yey
<Kilos> gc, coffee please
<gc> Kilos: Sure
<kbmonkey> Kilos: did you find a bleepin sound for your xchat?
<Kilos> neil helped and said i gotta install mplayer and ten tell sounds where to find sound files
<Kilos> so my xchat sounds like pidgin
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> mplayer is needed because it doesnt see vlc etc automatically
<kbmonkey> well i found xchat uses aplay for sound, so you select a wav, mp3 or ogg will just output white noise
<gc> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> gc, thanks
<gc> Kilos: my pleasure
<kbmonkey> gc: thanks!
<gc> no probs, kbmonkey
<Kilos> haha its a pleasure for me
<Kilos> but it still doesnt make sound on nick said only on channel messages
<Kilos> will investigate more tomorrow and/or next week
<kbmonkey> you set a sound to one other of those events
<Kilos> i have them all ticked but nick said dont work
<kbmonkey> "channel msg hilight" 
<Kilos> thats the important one if you not near pc
<Kilos> i did that one too
<kbmonkey> no no the alerts section, you must set the sound under "sounds"
<kbmonkey> there are no "ticks" for where i mean
<kbmonkey> those are called checkboxes btw :)
<Kilos> ya i did channel mesasage highlight and 2 or three others
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> it uses aplay. if kde does not have aplay you could set an alternative?
<kbmonkey> why does my  head hurt? :/
<Kilos> ah you sharing
<Kilos> not lekker hey
<Kilos> xfce
<kbmonkey> lol why do I keep thinking you are on kde :p
<Kilos> maybe aplay isnt installed either
<kbmonkey> it hurts on the outside not inside
<kbmonkey> like i hit it really hard, but i know i never hit it
<Kilos> stop pulling your hair out
<kbmonkey> and the pain shoots into the eyes when i move around too fast. ha ha yes i'll try
<Kilos> im sure i have made most of the guys half bald already
<Kilos> if you stand up fast do you get dizzy
<Kilos> after lying down a while that is
<kbmonkey> that always happens. its fun
<kbmonkey> but its not usually sore
<Kilos> have your bp checked at a chemist
<Kilos> used to be free
<Kilos> most likely low if i member right
<Kilos> if it is dont take pills eat salt
<inetpro> damn!
<Kilos> what??
 * inetpro just realised why I've been using way to much bandwidth
<Kilos> tell!!
<inetpro> I never installed flashblock on Firefox
 * inetpro hates flash
<Banlam> unlucky
<Kilos> and you connection is too fast
<Kilos> will waste lots
<Kilos> inetpro, did you get gTwitter
<Kilos> find?
<inetpro> some of the flash stuffs that displays automagically when opening certain websites is simply irresistible
<inetpro> once you see it you want to watch it
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: no I don't want anything that is not in the repos
<Kilos> see if you have Turpial
<inetpro> if it's not in the repositories it is not good enough
<Kilos> or open synaptic and type twitter in the little search window
<inetpro> Kilos: turpial is useless
<inetpro> compared to choqok
<Kilos> even if choqok isnt working
<Kilos> thats like what is the best car
<Kilos> the one the goes
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you ok?
<magespawn> Mz
<Kilos> huh
<magespawn> Typo
<Kilos> inetpro, twitter in pidgin or you dont use that anymore
<Kilos> magespawn, typo for what
<inetpro> Kilos: you really want me to loose my sanity?
<Kilos> lol thats why mine is switched off most of the time
<magespawn> Wrong screen and wrong device
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> twitter in pidgin is like fb in pidgin
<magespawn> did not know you could do fb in pidgin
<kbmonkey> yes im still alive Kilos 
<kbmonkey> wifi is bad, slow and unstable..
<Kilos> have your blood pressure checked
<inetpro> Twitter and FB integration with IM is madness unless you only have very few friends
<kbmonkey> i had the round of tests done 2 weeks ago Kilos, all is okay :]
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> oh and unless those few friends only talk or update their status once in a blue moon
<Kilos> lol ya inetpro drove me nuts too
<kbmonkey> lol!
<Symmetria> Rebuild Progress on Device at Enclosure 48, Slot 13 Completed 52% in 644 Minutes.
<Symmetria> *snore*
<Symmetria> I hate rebuilding raid arrays
<Symmetria> especially insanely large ones
<magespawn> That's 10 or 11 hours
<magespawn> I am off, later all.
<Kilos> toods magespawn sleep tight
<Kilos> i go catch so zzzz's to. night all. sleep tight
<kbmonkey> gc: tell kilos and magespawn goodnight
<gc> kbmonkey: Yessir
<opensauce> Good Evening PPL :)
<kbmonkey> gc: tell magespawn a greeter bot may be handy if it sees newcomers enter in dead rooms. we miss them and they leave after 3 minutes. idea?
<gc> kbmonkey: Done
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-25
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn you part of "all" too
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos ... sorry I haven't set up xchat to notify me when all is greeted :p
<Kilos> hahaha well said
<nlsthzn> All well in SA?
<Kilos> yes ty and there?
<nlsthzn> all is well thanks
<Kilos> hi Banlam 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Banlam> morning kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Symmetria> hahahahaha had my pup at the training school for dogs today, she was WAY 2 excited, so the trainer is like, take her for a quick run just to burn off some energy
<Symmetria> so Im running flat out with her, and there was this HUGE boerboel there
<Symmetria> who decided it wanted to follow 
<Symmetria> hahaha its owner didnt stand a hope, it just took off and ripped the leash right outta the owners hand
<Symmetria> they played ok together but haha was kinda funny, boerboel vs owner, boerboel strength will always win
<Banlam> :P
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> lol
 * Squirm puts the kettle on
<nlsthzn> I thought that was supposed to be Poly (or Maaz)
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: There isn't a pot on
<Squirm> eh
<Squirm> Maaz: pot on
<Maaz> Squirm: Sorry...
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> can't remember how to ask Maaz for some coffee
<Squirm> so
 * Squirm makes his own
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> coffee on
<Banlam> maaz, coffee on?>
<Maaz> Banlam: Sorry...
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<Squirm> haha
<Kilos> hi Squirm ask him now coffee please
<Squirm> ^^
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Alrighty
<Squirm> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Squirm: No problem
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and Squirm!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> gc rusks please
<gc> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> hmm uneducated bot
<Kilos> gc rusks please
<gc> Good idea Kilos We got Ouma's today. Doop n ouma, doop n ouma
<kodez> greetings to all
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> wheeee
<Symmetria> one of my clients just told me to fly somewhere for them in May
<Symmetria> another country on my list that I didn't have 
<Symmetria> going to Reykjavik in Iceland
<Kilos> no time to chat. busy making chilli bites
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> rissie pofferties
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hello uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> sounds nice
<Kilos> gotta wait a while for the fried onions garlic and chilli's to cool down bwfore they go into9 the mix
<Kilos> you cant stop eating them after the first one
<Kilos> gotta hide some so swaar and sis dont finish them before i am finished making them
<Kilos> i tut the recipe on the paste bin once nlsthzn didnt you get it?
<Kilos> *put
<nlsthzn> nope...
<Kilos> aw i will find it for you
<Kilos> got it save here somewhre. will give in private
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> only diffs with using fried onion etc, you gotta wait for it to cool 
<nuvolari> Kilos: naand oom!
<nuvolari> lo nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> Kilos: answered Squirm what?
 * nuvolari searches
<nlsthzn> o/
<nuvolari> oh. Squirm, I won't be going home soon
<nuvolari> but my parents are coming to visit soon :P
 * Squirm kicks nuvolari 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> apart from sleeping and baking today i had some success too
<Kilos> lo superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> when i first came on here inetpro told me to get a jabber ID which i did but could never get pidgin working with jabber
<Kilos> even though gmail msn aim and mxit work
<Kilos> with jabber on must enter Home by resource
<Kilos> nlsthzn, is your wive a za chick
<Kilos> wife too
<nlsthzn> yup
<Kilos> eng/afr?
<nlsthzn> afr... both of us but we always talk english...
<nlsthzn> don't ask cause I don't know
<Kilos> ah tell her the poffertie basic recipe is from an ooold boere resepte boek
<Kilos> one can add whatever you like to the batter recipe
<Kilos> i dont think chocolate will work but rum might
<nuvolari> :O wtf Squirm?
<Kilos> lol
 * nuvolari darts Squirm
<nuvolari> baking oom Kilos? magtie! I should come for some lessons :P
<Squirm> nuvolari: still living up north?
<Kilos> ek het julle almal die resep gegee
<nuvolari> Squirm: I sure am. maybe elevated by 50m and moved about 400m south-west
<Squirm> got your own place?
<nuvolari> Squirm: not yet
<nuvolari> maybe I'll looking at a place next year
<nuvolari> *I'll be looking
<Kilos> hi psydroid you winning?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> kbmonkey you there?
<magespawn> Maaz tell kbmonkey a good idea, maybe with some default ubuntu-za info like meeting date etc.
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<magespawn> Thank you
<kbmonkey> Maaz: tell magespawn I was set to away, irc on a remote shell now
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Maaz> kbmonkey: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell kbmonkey a good idea, maybe with some default ubuntu-za info like meeting date etc." 35 minutes and 2 seconds ago
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-18
<ALBERTINA> hi hi
<ALBERTINA> any1 for an chat ?
<bmg505> good morning
<bmg505> Maaz, Coffee please
<Maaz> bmg505: There isn't a pot on
<bmg505> oi
<Squirm> quiet in here
<superfly> morning
<superfly> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> bmg505: now you can ask Maaz for a cuppa :-)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for superfly!
<superfly> w00t!
<superfly> morning jrgns
<jrgns> morning superfly, all
<superfly> magespawn: ping
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
 * Squirm eyes the salt
<Squirm> Maaz: keep that away from my coffee@
<Maaz> Squirm: What?
<Squirm> !
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Squirm> w00t!
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<ThatGraemeGuy> happy short week for some :)
<superfly> ohi ThatGraemeGuy
<magespawn> superfly pong
<magespawn> good morning all
<superfly> magespawn: was wanting to know, does your general store take cards?
<magespawn> general store? like spar?
<superfly> magespawn: OK, lemme ask this way: what stores do you have in Hluhluwe?
<magespawn> spar, ok grocer, shoprite, and boxer
<superfly> thanks, that is helpful
<magespawn> np
<magespawn> the town is of a relative size, most common things are available.
<magespawn> there google street view available for the town
<magespawn> is^
<superfly> yup
 * Kilos greets all. no power all night till now
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Maaz coffe on
<Maaz> magespawn: Huh?
<magespawn> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz:  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> inetpro: lunch time and coffee time
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday ThatGraemeGuy jrgns nuvolari 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey Kilos :)
<jrgns> hi Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for magespawn and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> Maaz ty b
<Maaz> magespawn: Sorry...
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> thanks, magespawn
<Kilos> ty for letting me know bmg505 
<Kilos> Banlam: bakuman MxG meeting tonight hey
<magespawn> what is that Kilos?
<Kilos> what magespawn ?
<magespawn> Banlam: bakuman MxG meeting tonight hey
<magespawn> me being nosy
<Kilos> telling them there is a meeting tonight
<Kilos> they been quiet long time
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<MxG> Thanks Kilos, most likely won't be able to make it, but just in case: what time?
<Kilos> 19.30 MxG 
<MxG> Kilos: Thanks
<Kilos> yw
<magespawn> i see thought you mean there was a "MxG meeting"
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> what kinda meeting would that be? is there something called that
<Kilos> i dunno where Banlam and bakuman have gone
<magespawn> i have no idea what kind of meeting that is, that is why i asked
<magespawn> maybe they are busy with work
<Kilos> all year and nighttimes too?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ok 2 1/2 months
<nuvolari> o/ ih oom kilos
<nuvolari> *hi
<Kilos> yo nuvolari reg vir vanaand
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> ek hoor niks van apie nie
<nuvolari> Kilos: apie het gesê hy's reg
<nuvolari> maar ek sal ook iher wees
<nuvolari> *hier
<Kilos> aha dankie
<theblazehen> hi all
<nlsthzn> o/
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> superfly: hello :)
<magespawn> see y'all later at the meeting
<nlsthzn> ah yes, that is tonight... I should be able to make the start... 21:30 is starting to be a tad late for me :p
 * superfly heads home
<nlsthzn> bai
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos
<bmg505> hello
<nlsthzn> bmg505: alo
<nlsthzn> going home buy
<Kilos> hi there kbmonkey 
<Kilos> nearly thought you forgot
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<not_found> meeting at 19:00 or 19:30 gmt+2?
<not_found> never mind, just saw the topic :p
<kbmonkey> lol :)
<kbmonkey> isn't it 17:30 GMT+2?
<kbmonkey> i.e. 19h30 local time
<not_found> local sa time is gmt+2 
<not_found> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi not_found 
<kbmonkey> so glad we don't worry about daylight savings
<Kilos> 19.30 here
<Kilos> half past 7
<not_found> :)
<Kilos> gmt+2
<kbmonkey> 30 minutes to 8
<Kilos> hehe
 * not_found will go take a shower in a wee bit and be back for the meeting
<kbmonkey> 2940 seconds after midnight :p
<not_found> ping nlsthzn 
<not_found> ping nlsthzn 
<Cantide> ./ctcp ping?
<not_found> grrr... I am not hearing anything on my netbook :p
 * Cantide hides
<Cantide> I have frequent audio problems that i'm unable to resolve
<Cantide> so i'm not the one to ask :-S
<not_found> ping nlsthzn 
<not_found> ping nlsthzn 
<not_found> ping nlsthzn 
<not_found> k sweet... just not used to the konfigs in Konversation
<Cantide> o.o
<Cantide> i am not used to Konversation :p
<Kilos> ah nlsthzn theres lots you can do on konversation
<Kilos> even got mine going bloep thanks to inetpro
<Kilos> actually a very nice irc client
<nlsthzn> playing around on my netbook, openSUSE 12.3 with KDE 4.10 ... can't believe how well it can run on this little underpowered machine
<Kilos> i was thinking of getting debian kde if anyone has any feedback on it
<Kilos> debian has deb-delta working
<Kilos> taking a while to get one setup for us
 * not_found fears the debian... found slackware easier to  setup and get working >.<
<Kilos> oh my
<not_found> bbl
<Kilos> i just need debdelta
<kbmonkey> hi hi
<magespawn> evening all
<Cantide> hello~
<magespawn> how is this http://www.zdnet.com/google-challenges-hackers-to-take-on-chrome-os-7000010516/
<Cantide> Kilos, thanks for the reminder about the meeting :)
<kbmonkey> hello magespawn, Cantide, Vince-0,
<kbmonkey> and nlsthzn :] ping nuvolari 
<nuvolari> o/ hello
<nuvolari> pong kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> *kbmonkey pong
<kbmonkey> :D
<nuvolari> :D
<nuvolari> lo Cantide 
<nuvolari> welcome magespawn 
<nuvolari> howdy nlsthzn 
<Cantide> hey nuvolari, kbmonkey, magespawn and everyone else '<
 * nuvolari pokes Vince-0 with a stick checking for signs of life
<nlsthzn> slo nuvolari and kbmonkey (again :p)
<nlsthzn> *alo even
<nuvolari> slo? I'm not slo
<nuvolari> well, maybe, sometimes I am
<nlsthzn> silly netbook has a small keyboard
<kbmonkey> same with my 10" nlsthzn. :p
<nlsthzn> :)
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nlsthzn> am also logged in from mu desktop and its keyboard is next to me .... I should just it actually :p
<nuvolari> just it actually?
<not_found> better use this one
<nuvolari> :P
<not_found> sigh
<not_found> yes, now I can type all the words much faster
<nuvolari> it's too smally, you even miss entire words
<nuvolari> lol
<not_found> :p
<nuvolari> *too small
<not_found> mechanical keyboards ftw
<nuvolari> me checks the agenda
<nuvolari> Maaz: ping
<Maaz> nuvolari: pong
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/535/detail/
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget about agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: I didn't know about about agenda anyway
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget meeting.agenda
<Maaz> nuvolari: Righto
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.agenda is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/542/detail/
<Maaz> nuvolari: One learns a new thing every day
<nuvolari> oh hi queery 
<queery> hi all
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget meeting.minutes
<Maaz> nuvolari: Yessir
 * not_found watches LAS while meeting gets going
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting.minutes is http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-02-18-17-30-02.html
<Maaz> nuvolari: One learns a new thing every day
<nuvolari> hi deegee_1 
<kbmonkey> welcome deegee_1 and queery 
<magespawn> i seem to cope okay on this one
<queery> thanx
<deegee_1> afternoon all o/
<kbmonkey> now is a good time to go grab a cold juice / hot coffee / chocolate, before we start
<nuvolari> who are you pouncing on magespawn ?
<deegee_1> hi kbmonkey 
<queery> let me grab my food
<magespawn> just the talk about keyboards
<deegee_1> or evening all
 * kbmonkey goes to boil a kettle
<nuvolari> keyboards are disgusting really
<nuvolari> let's rather not go there
 * not_found strokes his kb...
<not_found> >.>
<nuvolari> oi not_found, this is a family channel
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> evening all. my tummy full  now
<nuvolari> keep your geek porn aside
<not_found> >.<
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Maaz: kettle on
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: There isn't a pot on
<nuvolari> Maaz: pot on
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<Kilos> the monkey is getting like queery only here for meets
<nuvolari> Maaz: koffie asseblief
<Maaz> Eish nuvolari  Die engelse het tot ons boeretroos oorgeneem. Vra asseblief in engels.
<magespawn> Vince-0: did you get the message I left for you?
<nuvolari> Maaz: help me with coffee
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
 * nuvolari facepalms
<nuvolari> :'(
<not_found> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<not_found> sweet
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure
<nuvolari> howcome can I forget the simplest of commands?
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> every time!
<Kilos> old age
<magespawn> Maaz large
<nuvolari> ja nee
<Kilos> and too much heli
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<queery> got food
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you magespawn
<Maaz> nuvolari: Yessir
<queery> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> queery: Yessir
 * magespawn checks outside for snakes
<magespawn> sitting outside enjoying kzn 'winter'
<nuvolari> hello leonmarincowitz 
<leonmarincowitz> HiGuys
<kbmonkey> hello everyone
<Lionthinker> Hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi Lionthinker 
<kbmonkey> we can start the meet in a minute I think
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos, magespawn, nuvolari and queery!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
<queery> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome queery
<nuvolari> thanks Maaz 
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> :)
<not_found> Maaz, tea?
<Maaz> not_found: tea is a brew made from a tea bush from ceylon
<kbmonkey> my gfx driver udpated and sometimes my display manager cuts out. if that happens just hang tight, i just restart X :]
<not_found> all the fun and games of linux
<kbmonkey> ^ s/linux/proprietary hardware/
<kbmonkey> :)
<magespawn> where would bee without it
<Kilos> so nuvolari start already
<kbmonkey> Maaz meeting start
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sorry...
<inetpro> Good evening everyone 
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: What?
<Vince-0> haai
<inetpro> I
<not_found> lol
<nuvolari> heh
<Kilos> Maaz: I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<inetpro> hmm,....
<Kilos> uh oh
<Vince-0> magespawn, I did - can't remember now
<queery> meeting not started ywt
<nuvolari> wait, give kbmonkey a chance
<inetpro> nuvolari: Maaz start meeting
<kbmonkey> Maaz meeting start Monthly irc meet 18 Mar 2013
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<kbmonkey> hmm
<magespawn> Vince-0: chat after the meeting
<Kilos> hehe you forgot
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<kbmonkey> maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz: I am Miles Sharpe
<queery> Maaz, i am Dewald
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Maaz> queery: Righto
<not_found> Maaz, I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> not_found: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> Hello and welcome to another irc meet, everyone
<Lionthinker> Hi guys I'm Leon Marincowitz
<nlsthzn> Maaz: I am not here
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Alrighty
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay
<nuvolari> thanks kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> lol nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> If you are new, please tell MAAZ who you are
<kbmonkey> Maaz I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Alrighty
<deegee_1> Maaz: I am Oupa Mokhine
<Maaz> deegee_1: Righto
<HawkiesZA> Maaz I am Gerrit Vermeulen 
<Maaz> HawkiesZA: Righto
<Kilos> Lionthinker: you gotta tell maaz
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<queery> hi HawkiesZA 
<Lionthinker> Hi I'm Leon Marincowitz
<HawkiesZA> Hi folks, sorry I'm late
<nuvolari> er
<not_found> hi all
<magespawn> just starting
<nuvolari> we scared him off
<inetpro> HawkiesZA: we just started
<Kilos> uh oh
<kbmonkey> My name is Wesley, and I am your chair for tonight :)
<HawkiesZA> Howdy kilos, hi queery
<nuvolari> welcome back leonmarincowitz_ 
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Welcoming and introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and introduction
<nuvolari> where did you go? :P
<Lionthinker> Hi guys
<Lionthinker> not sure
<HawkiesZA> We're doing our LTG planning at the same time... 
<Kilos> Lionthinker:  type maaz I am Full name
<nuvolari> Lionthinker: "maaz: I am <namehere>"
<Lionthinker> Hi Maaz I am Leon Marincowitz
<nuvolari> without hi
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> the bot will add you to attendees
<Lionthinker> Maaz, I am Leon Marincowitz
<Maaz> Lionthinker: Okay
<Kilos> cool
<queery> our Maaz only knows you are talking to him if you say his name first
<kbmonkey> yey
<Lionthinker> #very technical
<queery> he has ADD
<kbmonkey> The agenda for today's meeting is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/542/detail/
<nuvolari> heh
<Lionthinker> it is
<kbmonkey> okay, let's get onto the first item
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<Lionthinker> I did have an issue trying to add an item
<kbmonkey> Last meets minutes can be seen at http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-02-18-17-30-02.html
<Kilos> Lionthinker: didnt you read Gustavs mail to you about that?
<Lionthinker> Kilos, yip, just hedging my piece for future events
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, how did the administer google+ about page with relevant links go?
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: went well, we have more info on the google+ profile page
<inetpro> kbmonkey: that was done even during the meeting
<nuvolari> me finds it
<inetpro> or just after 
<kbmonkey> thanks nuvo :)
<nuvolari> https://plus.google.com/u/0/112877206374340387802/about
<nuvolari> looks good with the new profiles
<nuvolari> welcome theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Sorry i'm late
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> tell maaz who you are
<kbmonkey> cool, you folks with G+ go check it out
<theblazehen> Maaz I am Jeandre Henderson
<Maaz> theblazehen: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> welcome theblazehen, you made it in time
<Lionthinker> It does look good
<theblazehen> thanks. for what?
<nuvolari> hmm, our logo is chopped off
<Kilos> the meeting dodo
<nuvolari> it needs to be centered
<not_found> time for new logo ;)
<theblazehen> meeting dodo?
<Vince-0> Maaz I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Okay
<Kilos> its our monthly meeting
<Vince-0> whoot
<kbmonkey> the next item on the last minutes is the Global Jam. It happened the 1-3 March. Anyone here who went to one who has a link to share?
<inetpro> nuvolari: hmm... I just noticed 
<Kilos> wb Vince-0 
<theblazehen> i know. why is it a dodo?
<not_found> maya blogged about it
<not_found> maia*
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen> ok. Will check later
<Lionthinker> not_found, all in the cape
<kbmonkey> ah thanks not_found, I will check that
<Kilos> theblazehen: teasing you, you the dodo
<theblazehen> ok:(
<Kilos> told you yesterday tonight is the meeting
<not_found> http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.ae/2013/03/cape-town-global-jam-raring.html
<kbmonkey> thanks not_found :) 
<theblazehen> I know. Internet went out. Tethering with a phone atm.
 * not_found will be putting it into the report soon :p
<Kilos> aw that sucks
<kbmonkey> That is all of last minutes, it looks like.
<theblazehen> Yea
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Administrativia & Announcements 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Administrativia & Announcements
<kbmonkey> So... I don't have any announcements. Does anyone else want to announce something? 
<not_found> erm
<kbmonkey> oh, the http://ubuntu-za.org site looks good now. I see the events dates are fixed 
<not_found> +1 nice
<Lionthinker> other than Samsung updated my phone with very Ubuntu phone like apps, - no
<kbmonkey> lol, okay :]
<theblazehen> Lionthinker: ubuntu like apps?
<not_found> 13.04 in about a month...
<kbmonkey> ah yes, that is our next topic...
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Ubuntu+1 development status and community feedback 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu+1 development status and community feedback
<Lionthinker> theblazehen, they installed a left launcher like thing
<not_found> split screen
<not_found> run two apps at once
<theblazehen> I noticed.
<kbmonkey> has anyone given the soon-to-be new Ubuntu a whirl?
 * not_found did...
<Lionthinker> not_found, yah a split screen thing but its pure ubuntu
<HawkiesZA> Yep, split screen. Taken from the Note
<not_found> for a very short while
<kbmonkey> that the same as the video of the Ubuntu for tablets?
<not_found> I suspect it will be worth the upgrade to 13.04 if Unity 7 is as fast and cool as the devs claim
<inetpro> what happened with the rolling release debate?
<inetpro> or is it still ongoing?
<Lionthinker> inetpro, still going to technical committee
<kbmonkey> there was a debate? ;P
<not_found> still under discussion... AFAIK
<inetpro> ahh
<Lionthinker> Shuttleworth weighed in -said its not a good idea
<not_found> there will be a blog about it two months after it has been implemented
<theblazehen> Lionthinker: why would it not be a good idea?
<Lionthinker> should be clarity by months end
<not_found> Marks last blog post is a good read
<not_found> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1246
<Lionthinker> kbmonkey, it was about on the day of raring's release it will be old code compared to the tablet and phone
<Vince-0> It seems that Mark suggests something inbetween a rolling release and LTS release models
 * not_found wonders about release parties in ZA?!
<kbmonkey> okay wee getting off topic, so...
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<not_found> lol
<nuvolari> inetpro: based on http://design.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/logo-ubuntu_cof-orange-hex-140x140.png http://design.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/logo-ubuntu_cof-black-hex-140x140.png or http://design.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/logo-ubuntu_cof-white_orange-hex-140x140.png ?
<not_found> sorry for bulldozing ahead kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> I bet there are some people who would want to have release parties. Keen? :]
<Cantide> Maaz, i am Karl Wortmann
<Maaz> Cantide: Righto
<Cantide> o.o
<queery> can we start with previous events
<kbmonkey> sure queery 
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: we'll probably have one?
<Lionthinker> theblazehen, They trying to make one image for all hardware, so the desktop with compiz etc is not using qml etc, so its old on release
<kbmonkey> nuvolari: yes!
<theblazehen> Lionthinker: Thanks :)
<queery> well ubuntu hour in Centurion went well, also chatted about the Global Jam
 * not_found wonders if the event can be a virtual one like UDS then he can also attend :p
<Lionthinker> theblazehen, pleasure
<theblazehen> not_found: surely someone can set up skype over 3g?
<inetpro> queery: when did you have it?
<Lionthinker> not_found, but then lionthinker will wonder who all the faces behind names are
<kbmonkey> Thanks for the feedback queery
<not_found> ... then again that defeats the point of a loco being loco I guess :)
<not_found> *local
<queery> its the first post on the site
<queery> http://ubuntu-za.org/
<queery> hehe
<kbmonkey> not_found of course, it will be fun to be on irc while at our loco parties
<queery> 3 March
<kbmonkey> and G+ hangouts seem popular
<not_found> Get in the Canonical spirit and use hangouts :)
<inetpro> queery: ahh, do you have photos?
<queery> G+ helped with spreading word for the UH
<queery> I forgot to take some
<Lionthinker> kbmonkey, agreed, 
<Kilos> ai!
<not_found> no photos so it didn't happen :(
<inetpro> queery: how many people attended?
<queery> haha
<queery> 7 including me
<queery> would have been more but some people could not spot us
<queery> I spoke to Maia to fix that issue
<not_found> need more banner
<inetpro> queery: perhaps you can blog about it so not_found can include a link in the report
<not_found> would be nice if possible :)
<queery> I think Maia is blogging it
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Yessir
<not_found> nope nothing on her blog
<superfly> hrm, I also need to upload photos from the global jam
<queery> ok will try get something out. I don't have an ubuntu blog yet
<not_found> oh wait
<not_found> the bug jam was the global jam yes>?
<superfly> HawkiesZA: hi! ;-)
<kbmonkey> nuvolari for which dates should we set our release party?
<queery> HawkiesZA, was also at the UH
<kbmonkey> my calcurse says the 1st is a monday, we can do it that last weekend?
<not_found> queery, oh you are talking about an UH of the 3rd
<queery> yes
<HawkiesZA> I was! 
<HawkiesZA> Hi superfly! 
<not_found> queery, nothing on maia's blog about it sorry... if you want to send me the info I can pop it on my blog and link it also...
<queery> cool will do
<Kilos> tumbleweed: you not here?
<kbmonkey> hello superfly. some pics from the GJ would be great
 * Cantide wants to attend something ._.
<superfly> Cantide: where are you based again?
<kbmonkey> where are you based Cantide?
<Cantide> Durban
<Cantide> ,_,v
<tumbleweed> Kilos: hi, just got home
<kbmonkey> come join myself and nuvolari Cantide :]
<Cantide> "]
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> I am in Umhlanga and nuvolari in Ballito
<Lionthinker> I wish I was at the sea now
<Vince-0> me2 me2
 * not_found starts to shake... tea run real quick...
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: dunno, we should probably schedule via the mailing list
<superfly> kbmonkey, nuvolari: Wanna organise something when I'm up there in May/June?
<kbmonkey> yes and Vince-0 too
<nuvolari> superfly: definitely!
<kbmonkey> :]
<nuvolari> inter-loco
<nuvolari> :P
<kbmonkey> The modus operandi is to organize on the mailing list.
<superfly> interloco? we're one loco
<nuvolari> inter-regional loco :P
<kbmonkey> we can have a quick irc meet next week to just discuss any release party things
<Cantide> May / June might be perfect for me
<magespawn> intra
 * not_found needs to remove people from the loco to the automatic gmail spam list... been meaning to do that for six months now
<Lionthinker> Email is always best
<kbmonkey> Maaz agreed Plan Ubuntu release parties for 13.04
<Maaz> Agreed: Plan Ubuntu release parties for 13.04
<kbmonkey> for the records
<queery> oh right
<queery> hi Tonberry_ 
<kbmonkey> seems like everyone is keen for this party thing. cake and waffles required.
<queery> Yes we need a Cake this time
<not_found> om nom nom
<Cantide> thecakeisnotalie
<Lionthinker> not_found, doing the baking!
<Kilos> long cake that will be
<not_found> the cake is a lie
<kbmonkey> the Ubuntu logo is a good shape for a cake
<Kilos> from ahab land to here
<not_found> airmail
<inetpro> do we still expect a rc release before the final release of 13.04?
<Lionthinker> not_found, where you based?
<kbmonkey> Does anyone want to add something about more events?
 * inetpro checks at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<Lionthinker> yes I do
<superfly> inetpro: I dont think so
<kbmonkey> ah thanks inetpro, I was looking for that
<not_found> Lionthinker, currently the UAE...
 * superfly has little hands "aiding" his typing
<Lionthinker> not_found, very long cake that
<Kilos> hehe
<not_found> :)
<Lionthinker> maybe spirit of the cake is better
<inetpro> superfly: yep, doesn't look so
<superfly> so far, not so good
<inetpro> just another final beta release
<Lionthinker> kbmonkey, so when do I get to go
<kbmonkey> Lionthinker, go ahead :)
 * kbmonkey hands the mic to Lionthinker 
<inetpro> final release is on 25 April
<queery> watch the google plus place
<Lionthinker> okay guys, I have an idea...
<superfly> Firefox crashed whenever there is Flash content, and Thunderbird and Firefox just hang from time to time (well, they don't hang, but the GUI no longer works)
<Lionthinker> after listening to linux podcasts and being part of the Ubuntu news team I've been exposed to quite a bit floss stuff
<superfly> so far not so good with this release
<inetpro> superfly: that on beta1?
<superfly> inetpro: whatever is current
<superfly> I upgraded before the beta
<inetpro> beta1 was released last week
<Lionthinker> now I release there's open source lists in sa, also a firefox loco of sorts, and of course with all the house for hack stuff going on
<Lionthinker> I thought why not host an Ogg Za camp here in GP
<superfly> Lionthinker: Ogg ZA camp?
<Lionthinker> I think there's more than enough Floss activities and people to make a successful event
 * superfly knows what ogg is
<Lionthinker> superfly, yah Ogg ZA I think it has a ring
<kbmonkey> Nice thinking, Lionthinker. 
<Lionthinker> to it
<superfly> but not an ogg camp
<not_found> oggs are like mp3's but more stalman
<Lionthinker> And since I first belong to Ubuntu loco I thought to bounce the idea of you guys
<superfly> not_found: and better quality
<magespawn> what is an ogg camp?
<kbmonkey> Lionthinker: can you give us some links to these podcasts you like?
<not_found> superfly, my mp3 players don't think so >.<
<queery> On the mailing list please
<superfly> not_found: my S3 is perfectly happy with them
<HawkiesZA> Ogg camp? What's wrong with FLAC? 
<queery> can we please get back to the topic
<not_found> oh cool.. I haven't even tried...
<Lionthinker> kbmonkey, not off the cuff, but ubuntu uk podcast guys host a Ogg Camp annually
 * not_found doesn't even know what the topic is to be honest
<queery> Events
<superfly> it's too big for our precious bandwidth :-P
<superfly> HawkiesZA: ^^
<Cantide> can we do an ogg and spoon race?
 * Cantide hides
<HawkiesZA> Pshhhhh
<Lionthinker> every year people interested in Floss get together share ideas, new projects, have guest speakers, presentations on info etc
<queery> sounds great, how about in Spring
<theblazehen> Cantide: where you balance an mp3 player on a spoon?
<not_found> ah ok, but why call it ogg?
<Lionthinker> Cantide, not tied to the name of Ogg camp, but it is the name for open source get together across the world.
<queery> make it an actual Camp
<not_found> go bigger and make an expo
<queery> no money for an eexpo
<Lionthinker> queery, camp as in it goes over a couple of days maybe but not actually kumbaya stuff
<superfly> queery: no thanks, I don't wanna be woken up at 6am by rollcall - I have children who do that for me already
<Lionthinker> its more a conference of sorts
<kbmonkey> the oggcamp.org site is under construction, but this article shows some detail: http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/oggcamp-explored-inside-the-open-source-event-1113952
<not_found> linuxcon SA
<magespawn> maybe suggest it on the list
<Cantide> thanks, kbmonkey 
<Lionthinker> kbmonkey, thanks
<queery> good way to get away form the kids superfly 
<queery> no kumbaya
<superfly> queery: mrs_fly won't be too happy about that
<queery> hehe
<Lionthinker> not_found, not sure about linux sa but the idea is to get people together, as a focal point to share interests and projects
<magespawn> http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/oggcamp-explored-inside-the-open-source-event-1113952 some more info
<Lionthinker> enough of which exist in SA for it to be a success
<kbmonkey> thanks magespawn 
<Lionthinker> magespawn, thanks
<queery> ok Lionthinker how about you take this on as a project, I am willing to help with logistics
<theblazehen> Lionthinker: FOSScon ZA ?
<kbmonkey> what do you say Lionthinker, are you keen to check it out?
<Lionthinker> queery, thanks, I'm willing but would like loco buy in
<Lionthinker> already have a venue in mind
<queery> it will be a Loco thing, that's why im there
<not_found> good idea Lionthinker ... now to nice part about FLOSS ... scratch your itch :p
<HawkiesZA> Doesn't Ogg camp kinda tie in with SFD? 
<Lionthinker> kbmonkey, very keen to get something started
<Lionthinker> HawkiesZA, not sure whats SFD
<queery> Maaz, google Software freedom day 2013
<Maaz> queery: "Software Freedom Day - SFD Home" http://softwarefreedomday.org/ :: "Software Freedom Day - SFD Planet" http://softwarefreedomday.org/en/community/sfd-planet :: "Events - Free Software Foundation Europe" http://fsfe.org/events/events.en.html :: "Software Freedom Day 2013 - Dallas Makerspace" https://dallasmakerspace.org/wiki/Software_Freedom_Day_2013 ::
<Maaz> "Software Freedom Day Philippines" http://sfd.ph/ :: "Software Freedom Day - Wikipedia, the …
<HawkiesZA> Software freedom day
<inetpro> maybe a tie in with SFD will be good
<kbmonkey> Maaz agreed Lionthinker and friends to investigate an Ogg Camp ZA event
<Maaz> Agreed: Lionthinker and friends to investigate an Ogg Camp ZA event
<magespawn> might be a good idea tojoin/link/combine the two
<nuvolari> inetpro: I'm not a graphic artist: but I gave it a try: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-bkczf3o8gUE/UUdZrBhnT8I/AAAAAAAAQrE/_a2GXcC4Bok/s613/googleplus.png
<queery> I like that Idea
<queery> Maaz, SFD
<Maaz> Software freedom day
<queery> no date
<Lionthinker> queery, spring sometime, most probably September
<HawkiesZA> August/September 
<Lionthinker> perhaps proudly SA heritage day, but thats a detail to be worked out
<queery> 216 days left until SFD 2013
<Cantide> oh, that time suits me well :)
<queery> can Maaz do such a calculation
<Lionthinker> nuvolari, nice logo
<kbmonkey> Good feedback we are getting tonight
<inetpro> SFD happens on 21 September
<queery> ok cool
<Lionthinker> there are also tons of SA guys doing amazing stuff on the internet that we can get together
<nuvolari> Lionthinker: heh, thanks :P not much creativity went into that
<not_found> nuvolari, cool
<kbmonkey> thanks for your idea Lionthinker :)
<queery> ok moving on
<magespawn> but get the basics acros well nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> anybody else want to add any event info before we move on?
<queery> ?
<Lionthinker> so in terms of going forward, could I get contacts from those interested, or do I just move this to the email list
<Vince-0> upcoming event: DBNLUG G+ hangout this Thursday
<Lionthinker> kbmonkey, pleasure
 * Cantide is interested, depending on venue
<kbmonkey> Lionthinker, email the list with you ideas, that is the simplest and most effective.
<Lionthinker> Cantide, most probably GP area - good for you?
<not_found> mailing list best bet to get wider audience I suspect
<magespawn> Lionthinker: put in the lists
<inetpro> Lionthinker: keep talking about it on both here and on email
<Lionthinker> okay,will do
<Cantide> not good, but in September that might not be such an issue
<kbmonkey> ah thanks Vince-0, the DBNLug G+ hangout is thursday
<not_found> Cantide, open to anyone to join in ?
<Vince-0> Lionthinker, need some sponsers and actual events that will provide substance like hacker classes, presentations etc
<Cantide> not_found, ?
<queery> ok we have 10 min
<Lionthinker> Vince-0, now thats more in what I was thinking
<kbmonkey> The link for that hangout is...
<kbmonkey> sorry net is slow
<not_found> sorry Cantide wrong nick >.<
<Lionthinker> Vince-0, go big or go home!
<Cantide> np ^^;;
<inetpro> wow, time flies
<not_found> Vince-0, open to anyone to attend and/or just listen in?
<Lionthinker> Vince-0, full on coding classes for those that want, interesting talks on internet in SA, guest speakers and general sharing of projects
<Vince-0> not_found, it will be open - no hangout link yet
<kbmonkey> Vince-0 I don't see a G+ event for the hangout, will you email one to the list when it exists for us? :)
<not_found> k cool thanks...
<kbmonkey> ah, snap
<kbmonkey> okay moving on
<Vince-0> kbmonkey, will do tomorrow
<kbmonkey> thanks vince
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Elect next chair
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect next chair
<kbmonkey> who will be the lucky soul next month? :D
<Kilos> either of you two
<Kilos> you both do a good job
<kbmonkey> Both me an nuvolari are keen. I'll vote myself.
 * nuvolari votes kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> Is there anyone here who would like to give it a whirl? We will be here to help.
<inetpro> +1 for kbmonkey again
 * theblazehen votes kbmonkey
<nuvolari> the break is nice *cough*
<queery> +1 who ever
<not_found> +1 for kbmonkey 
<Kilos> yours kbmonkey 
<Cantide> +1
<Lionthinker> +1
<kbmonkey> Rad :]
<queery> ur all good
<queery> done
<Vince-0> I'll learn next time and take over a couple kbmonkey 
<magespawn> +1 
<not_found> +1 to always having good chairs and meetings
<queery> Maaz, +1 kbmonkey 
<Maaz> queery: Sorry...
<kbmonkey> Maaz agreed kbmonkey to chair the meeting on 15 April 2013
<Maaz> Agreed: kbmonkey to chair the meeting on 15 April 2013
<nuvolari> +1 
<kbmonkey> it is the 15th, right
<inetpro> +1 for Vince-0 next time :-) 
<Cantide> i felt that this was a very good meeting! and there are many things i am interested in :)
<kbmonkey> the 3rd Monday
<Cantide> thanks everyone~
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Yes
<Lionthinker> Cantide, agreed
<Vince-0> Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter requests submissions for summary writers and editors: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=7806
<nuvolari> yep, 15th is good
<kbmonkey> Maaz topic Closing
<Maaz> Current Topic: Closing
<kbmonkey> Thanks everyone, for being here and feeding us back!
<not_found> thanks ZA, hope you have a good coming month and enjoy the start of the chill :p
<queery> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> thanks, queery
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey and all who were here
<Vince-0> yaar brb
<inetpro> kbmonkey: thanks 
<nuvolari> thanks for running the meeting kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> Apologies if I push the topics quickly, it's habit now from our work style morning meetings :p
<not_found> thanks kbmonkey :)
<magespawn> Vince-0: ownCloud
<theblazehen> thanks kbmonkey 
<queery> need to go
<queery> thanx guys
<magespawn> ty kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: no excuses, we made it in time, which is what we want
<Kilos> cheers queery 
<queery> ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> okay, that's it folks
<Kilos> see you the 15th
<kbmonkey> Maaz meeting end
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<inetpro> perfect timing
<not_found> night all... me working in the morning *yawn*
<not_found> bye
<Vince-0> hey magespawn 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: other way around
<kbmonkey> Maaz end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-03-18-17-34-02.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-03-18-17-34-02.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-03-18-17-34-02.html
<Kilos> sleep tight not_found 
<queery> that's it
<kbmonkey> squeeee
<inetpro> kbmonkey: well done!
<kbmonkey> night not_found, sweet dreams
<nuvolari> squee!
<magespawn> battery goong brb
<inetpro> Lionthinker: back to your event, I suggest you talk to Karl Fisher
<Lionthinker> inetpro, who's he?
<inetpro> he usually organises the SFD, though I'm not sure whether still does it
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, there are coffee shops or waffle houses or beach-views with wifi for our party?
<kbmonkey> in Ballito*
<inetpro> Lionthinker: do you use twitter?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: nope :-/ Ballito + good sea view + coffee shop = wish upon a star
<Lionthinker> inetpro, where can I contact him, and is there a link for SFD
<Lionthinker> inetpro, @lgmarincowitz
<inetpro> Lionthinker: https://twitter.com/kmf
<Lionthinker> inetpro, thanks
<Lionthinker> inetpro, nice twitter profile
<Cantide> kbmonkey, surely there are some in umhlanga?
<magespawn> he had some of those $100 laptops on his g+
<kbmonkey> found a interview with stephen fry for oggcamp 12 :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nefPAXvMSKk
<Lionthinker> kbmonkey, his was the most watched video at the UK Liverpool Ogg camp
<kbmonkey> Cantide, I will go enquiring around the area. I know Gloria Jeans now give 100MB per person free, pay for more
<Cantide> eh, i have no laptop
<Lionthinker> okay I must be of, cheers guys
<Cantide> so that is irrelevant to me :)
<Cantide> bye Lionthinker '-'/
<Kilos> cheers Lionthinker  ty
<kbmonkey> cheers Lionthinker 
<Lionthinker> cheers all
<kbmonkey> you only have a desktop Cantide?
<Cantide> kbmonkey, yup
<Cantide> for now
<inetpro> kbmonkey: I like his glasses
<kbmonkey> you know you are a geek when you have more pc's than shoes, or people in your house
<Cantide> i have 3 desktops in my room >_>
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> me too inetpro, love his dry humor, these non-geeky glasses
<nuvolari> ok, I qualify
<kbmonkey> lol :)
<kbmonkey> Cantide I only got my first laptop a year ago. It was an exciting moment.
<magespawn> funny how things work out
<kbmonkey> but had a netbook before. pretty tiny keyboard + big fingers. its fun for coffee shops.
<magespawn> most of mine are recycled
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i will probably get a netbook in the future
<Cantide> waiting till i move :)
<Cantide> and then build up an epic desktop i think '-';
<kbmonkey> he he magespawn. I used to buy old pc's off govt tenders and build a pc from all the parts. aah, the bad old days.
<magespawn> now there is a thought
<kbmonkey> the rest I would donate to rural schools. they were very happy.
<kbmonkey> going afk to watch that ogg camp video
<magespawn> also out of here, good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> night Kilos, slaap lekker
<Kilos> dankie apie
<kbmonkey> well good night all .-.
<inetpro> Hmm...
<inetpro> the LoCo Team Portal is seriously broken
<inetpro> lp bug #1153857 has been filed and a fix has been committed for 0.4.1
 * inetpro used the wiki for the agenda of our next meeting so long - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20130415
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-19
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> power might go again this morn. dunno if they did yesterday what they said they were gonna do today
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi henkj Superhuman 
<Kilos> Maaz, wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<Kilos> i wonder why he didnt get a tail
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<superfly> morning Maaz
<superfly> *maiatoday
<superfly> eish
<Kilos> hehe hiya maiatoday 
<superfly> Kilos: you don't even say hi to me anymore!
<Kilos> 07.05 Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> gah
<Kilos> how can i forget you superfly ?
<superfly> I missed that
<Kilos> i forgive you
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Thank you :-)
<Kilos> old age and min sleep
<superfly> that it be
<Kilos> have you looked at debian kde superfly ?
<Kilos> i was thinking of maybe using night surfer next month to get it if its good because of the deb-delta factor
<Kilos> just on one drive though. wont give up ubuntu and will keep hoping Symmetria and Fanie get us a deb-delta server going
<superfly> Kilos: I have a Debian KDE virtual machine, it's a lot like Kubuntu, but without all the Ubuntu/Kubuntu extra bits
<superfly> and it's more difficult to get things like nVidia drivers (they aren't in the repository)
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> ty maybe ill leave it then
<superfly> For most people, Ubuntu or Kubuntu are more than they need
<tumbleweed> superfly: erm, Debian has Nvidia drivers in non-free
<superfly> tumbleweed: oh, do they?
<tumbleweed> but you'll probably find Kubuntu has newer KDE much faster
<tumbleweed> superfly: yeah, lways has
<superfly> OK, I did some Googling, and it looked like you needed to add a 3rd party repo
<tumbleweed> personally, I use nouveau, though
<superfly> I've used nouveau and found it unstable
<Kilos> is it not hard to setup etc.. i dont use fancy stuff. mainly the basics
<Kilos> muon makes it easy
<Kilos> tumbleweed, you talking about 13.04 kubuntu being faster?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: no
<Kilos> oh all kde in ubuntu then?
<tumbleweed> I'm saying that Ubuntu manages to get the latest KDE into Ubuntu quite quickly. In Debian, these things can take some time
<Kilos> ah ty
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> we missed you at the meeting last night maiatoday 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> aloha ThatGraemeGuy
 * ThatGraemeGuy waves
<ThatGraemeGuy> working from home today
<ThatGraemeGuy> flies are driving me MENTAL
<ThatGraemeGuy> but still better than being at the office
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<superfly> hi Vince-0
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: but I thought that there was no official work from home policy?
<Vince-0> work work wub wub
<ThatGraemeGuy> you know how it works here, "official" is very loosely defined
<ThatGraemeGuy> plus given the choice between me taking the day off and working from home, they chose the latter
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's a possibility that work from home might be an official option once we move, holding thumbs on that
<superfly> you're moving?
<ThatGraemeGuy> black river business park in Obs
<superfly> ah, nice
<superfly> back to obs
<ThatGraemeGuy> nice for some, less nice for others
<superfly> are DE moving with you guys?
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: true, more of a pain for you
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope, they're moving elsewhere in century city
<superfly> ah, OK
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<Kilos> drubin_, hoe gaan dit met jou?
<inetpro> Uh-oh!
<inetpro> Pretoria zoo's two-metre black mamba has escaped from its enclosure, and staff have been unable to find it
<Kilos> uh oh thats a nasty snake
<Kilos> very deadly
<Kilos> deadley
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz, spel deadly
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz, spell deadly
<Maaz> Kilos: Yup, that's a word all right
<Kilos> and that size can travel the spead of a horse
<Kilos> speed
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> but they say: "There was no need for hysteria, he said, as the black mamba was in all likelihood preparing for hibernation, and was in a constricted area, with little chance of it reaching any member of the public."
<inetpro> “It would have to get through three doors before coming into contact with the public.”
<inetpro> http://www.iol.co.za/news/south-africa/gauteng/pretoria-zoo-s-black-mamba-missing-1.1488592
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> theres lots there near mage
<Kilos> get between one of them and their nest and they go through you not around
<ThatGraemeGuy> snaaaake! snaaaaaaake! oooohhhh it's a snaaake!
<ThatGraemeGuy> badgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadger mushroom! mushroom!
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos wonders where jurgy is today
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> school out for the day?
<theblazehen> yea. ends at 2
<Kilos> lekker enjoy it while you can
<theblazehen> I will :)
<Kilos> at 2 other peeps still got 3 hours to go
<theblazehen> yea
<Kilos> are you gonna study computer science after school
<theblazehen> Think so.
<Kilos> good thats where the brains and money are
<theblazehen> Yea :)
<TaraLS> hiya all.
<TaraLS> nuvolari:  :) 
<Kilos> hi simeon 
<tumbleweed> lol https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1157263
<Kilos> is that a joke or does unity really do that?
<tumbleweed> that'll be current unity
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> they will sort that quickly
<Kilos> hi eyesonlyhack 
<eyesonlyhack> ello
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> eyesonlyhack: do you need help or you just visiting
<Kilos> tell us about yourself
<Kilos> wb nuvolari 
<Kilos> hmm... chatty chap
<Squirm> lo
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Kilos> i go eat
<Squirm> worst season finale ever
<Kilos> what?
<magedroid> Evening all
<Cantide> hey magedroid 
<magedroid> O/
<magedroid> does anyone know who is charge of the ubuntu-za facebooonpage?
 * Cantide doesn't
<magedroid> Facebook page rather
<superfly> uh, let me see...
<magedroid> I am stuck on gprs and no quassel tonight , electricity has been off from 05:30
<superfly> magedroid: I don't see a Facebook page, but I do see a group, which I am an admin of
<magedroid> Ohh okay thats cool then
<superfly> magedroid: need something?
<magedroid> I was thinking that the invooved page of ubuntu-za also needs some work, thats where i saw the facebook link
<magedroid> Involved 
<superfly> ah
<Kilos> hi magedroid 
<magedroid> Hey Kilos no quassel i feel a bit cut off
<Kilos> aw  thats no good magedroid 
<Kilos> the power business really sucks
<Kilos> we off next tuesday all day again'
<magedroid> Planned?
<magedroid> superfly did you run something like ubuntu one for the n900?
<superfly> nope
<Kilos> yeah they notified us
<Kilos> they are actually very efficient. they cut power then go to where they are making a new connection and start planting poles and stringing wires then trench through the road then get to main line and connect and then restore power
<Kilos> fools
<magedroid> Yup supposed to be doing something similar here today
<Kilos> one would think they would first do all the work on the new line up to main line then cut power and connect
<magedroid> yup but such is not the way
<inetpro> good evening
<magedroid> superfly did you ever try a debian package on your n900?
<magedroid> Hi inetpro
<Kilos> lo inetpro im really starting to enjoy kde
<Kilos> even played hangman
<inetpro> eventually he's seeing the light
<inetpro> \o/
<Kilos> there is so much to it
<Kilos> how they fit it all on the cd i dunno
<Kilos> im sorry i didnt make a kde 12.04.2 cd instead of unity now
<inetpro> nuvolari: you really desperate to change that logo? :-)
<Kilos> inetpro: and you need to update the topic bar hey
<magedroid> kde guys are you using kubuntu?
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> magedroid: yes sir
<Kilos> i have kubuntu on 2 drives lubuntu+mate on one and maverick on 2
<magedroid> Is there a difference between kubuntu and 'pure' kde?
<Kilos> all working
<Kilos> w000t
<magedroid> Thats cool Kilos
<Kilos> but now you have to help unity peeps
<Kilos> what i dont see dont exist
<magedroid> I help from google, not what i am using, do not really know/remember that much 
<Kilos> google gives me info that crashes my pc
<magedroid> The reason why i ask the kde question is i have an old laptop the run 10.04 okay but think kubuntu would be too much for it
<Kilos> then the fly fights with me
<Kilos> how old magedroid ?
<Kilos> specs wise
<magedroid> So was thinking of doing a server install and trying the various desktops out
<magedroid> Not too sure specs but at least 4 years and probable closer to 6 
<magedroid> Let me check quickly
<Kilos> how without power?
<magedroid> Has battery 
<Kilos> oh lappy?
<magedroid> It is a compaq nx6110
<magedroid> Yup
<magedroid> Intel celeron m 1500 Mhz 1536 MB ram
<Kilos> if you got 2g cpu and 2g ram it will work
<Kilos> maybe even with those specs
<Kilos> just be a bit slow to boot
<Kilos> i will try one drive on old p4 morrow and let you know
<Kilos> 1.7g cpu and 640m ram
<Kilos> runs maverick lekker
<magedroid> 10.04 is lucid lynx i think
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> was also good but needed work to get 3g going
<Kilos> no usb-modeswitch installed as default
<magedroid> Never use a 3g modem never even had a look
 * inetpro used the wiki for the agenda of our next meeting while the LoCo Team Portal is broken - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20130415
<Kilos> who broke it?
<Kilos> not me
 * Kilos pleads innocence
<Kilos> magedroid: when youve installed kde try konversation
<Kilos> very lekker
<Kilos> but no core for fones like quassel
<Kilos> but it can bloep
<magedroid> Will check it out
<Kilos> heaps of config stuff
<magedroid> Indeed
<Kilos> hey inetpro that command you gave to check cpu showed a single core here
<Kilos> but the net says the intel R 3gig is 2 cores
<inetpro> Kilos: uh-oh, what command?
<Kilos> whew was a month or so back
<Kilos> cpu info
<superfly> magedroid: "try a debian package"?
<magedroid> superfly i found testdisk and photorec for the n900, and that made me think, could you install .deb onnthe n900?
<nuvolari> o/ g'evening
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<superfly> magedroid: not quite
<superfly> magedroid: they have to be compiled for the N900's ARM processor
<nuvolari> is it possible to change the visibility of a google+ post later on?
<Kilos> ask Vince-0 thats his domain
<magedroid> Ahh right,  would that be the main probablem?
<magedroid> o/ nuvolari
<inetpro> nuvolari: no and yes
<inetpro> nuvolari: no but you can copy and paste into a new share
<nuvolari> the uncertainty principle
<nuvolari> :P
<inetpro> :-)
<magedroid> nuvolari i heard that was a bit like the wild west in ballito tonight?
<Kilos> no man van der merwes speak like that
<Kilos> ja/nee
<inetpro> nuvolari: that is why I suggested a google docs document
<nuvolari> magedroid: eh? not that I know of
<nuvolari> I heard on the radio last night
<magedroid> Schrodingers cat
<magedroid> Taxi stuff apparently nuvolari
<inetpro> no Schrödinger's cat
<magedroid> Indeed 
<Vince-0> nuvolari, I think you can change the perms on a post
<magedroid> Was not sure 
<Vince-0> actually doesn't look like it from edit
<nuvolari> magedroid: good thing I'm not *in* ballito during the day, but I saw the caspers and some police vans patrolling
<inetpro> Vince-0: no, you can't
<nuvolari> trying to create gdrive drawing from the svg just now
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<nuvolari> ugh, my net is bad
<nuvolari> or it's just all google traffic that seems off
<nuvolari> off as in bad
<magedroid> Brb
<nuvolari> Sorry, we are unable to generate a view of the document at this time. Please try again later.
<nuvolari> :'(
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> ok, I'm kind of discusted with googledocs tonight
<nuvolari> I never had this issues before
<magedroid> hey still cannot connect to the shop dns update not working right
<magedroid> power is back in hluhluwe
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> looks like the LoCo Team Portal was updated today
<nuvolari> svg fails, odg fails, raw svg fails, eps fails
<nuvolari> eps works, but it's empty
<magespawn> right now this is better
<magespawn> nuvolari: png?
<nuvolari> magespawn: can't really modify png :P
<nuvolari> wanted to have something so people can modify the vectors
<magespawn> are you using inkscape?
<nuvolari> magespawn: yeah, tried to import a file to google drive
<inetpro> eish! After posting the 2nd agenda Item I get Internal Server Error... so frustrating to use that system!!
<Kilos> inetpro: fix it
<inetpro> Kilos: me fix it? How?
<Kilos> i dunno, in reverse of how you broke it
<magespawn> nuvolari: you can't use gimp to save it? literally open and then save
<Kilos> run fsck -f
<Kilos> who maintains it?
<nuvolari> magespawn: eh?
<magespawn> seem to remmeber there was something that inkscape did to svg files that google did not like
<nuvolari> ah
<nuvolari> I'll try
<Kilos> whats a svg file?
<magespawn> was a will back, and did not take note off it, was when i trying to add graphics to my google apps site
<magespawn> scaler vector graphics
<magespawn> s/will/while
<Kilos> isnt there a converter to some thing google will accept
<Kilos> what type of file does google wanna see
<magespawn> who knows?
<Kilos> nuvolari: what kind of file is google happy with
<nuvolari> google hates me
<magespawn> lol
<nuvolari> I should just go apple and get lost
<magespawn> ha from the most open to the most closed
<nuvolari> Kilos: after tonight and what they're doing with Reader, I'm pretty sure that steve jobs turned around in his grave and is molesting google's servers
<Kilos> wb eyesonlyhack 
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> drive is just not working!!!!
<nuvolari> oh @#$^$%^#$%^#$%^#$%^#$%^#$%^#$%^!
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> *rage*
<magespawn> shame nuvolari
<nuvolari> that was me having a tantrum
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> i am of to bed, good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn sleep tight
<nuvolari> 32 defunct chromium-browser processes...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 15 Apr 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/11bnLo3 || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> well done inetpro ty
<Kilos> is the logs the minutes of last meets
<inetpro> I didn't post all the details as per usual 
<nuvolari> load average: 17.47, 13.33, 7.15
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> I'm crashing
<Kilos> you or the pc nuvolari 
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess I should post the minutes of the previous meeting under "Meeting Minutes:"
<Kilos> ya
<nuvolari> Kilos: I think both of us at this pace
<Kilos> im not far behind
<inetpro> fixed...
<nuvolari> ugh, .ps doesn't work (displays though)
<Kilos> well done inetpro 
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: goeie nag
<inetpro> nuvolari: so maybe just use plain g+ 
<nuvolari> I don't know what happened to the internet. it's horribly broken
<nuvolari> I'm sure I came across a collaborative vector drawing app some time ago
<nuvolari> but now I can't find anything of use
<Squirm> hi
<Squirm> so I just got a friend invite on facebook
<Squirm> Tresor Yodi
<Squirm> Went to institut saint Eric
<Squirm> Lives in Kinshasa
<Squirm> Knows French, Lingala
<Squirm> Male
<Squirm> night people
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-20
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all :)
<Kilos> lo ThatGraemeGuy 
<jrgns> morning all
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday jrgns 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Vince-0> Haai!
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 henkj 
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> oh inetpro tarals was looking for votes
<Kilos> http://music4pixels.thepixelproject.net/the-youtube-cover-carnival-about/valentine-2013-youtube-cover-carnival-vote-your-favourite-semi-finalist-into-the-finals/ "
<ThatGraemeGuy> has anyone else's PC suddenly decided to use ',' as the decimal point instead of '.'? :-/
<Kilos> there was someone day before yesterday ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> bmg505: i think it was
<Kilos> dunno if he found the solution
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm just checked my regional settings still say "English (South Africa)" but suddenly it uses a space as thousands separator and a comma for decimal separator
<ThatGraemeGuy> lovely
<tonberryE352> someone decided to change the upstream regional settings?
<Kilos> so is it easiest to change to english US to keep things running same then
<tonberryE352> who knows
<Vince-0> lools
<tonberryE352> i have not noticed it yet
<Vince-0> Ubuntu changes for the lose
<tonberryE352> what programs show this behavior?
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy: what programs show this behavior?
<Kilos> and is it only after updating
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure when i last updated
<ThatGraemeGuy> also i'm using Xubuntu, not sure if normal Ubuntu is affected
<Kilos> bmg505: what flavour are you using?
<Kilos> and what release
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos, you see the new 8ta data bundle prices?
<Kilos> nope, better than the 2+1?
<Trixar_za> Actually they moved that promo to the Telkom Mobile data range
<Kilos> what does that mean. i can still get it hopefully
<Trixar_za> It now has 3 menus, All Network Data, Telkom Mobile Data (as in, only works on 8ta and not during roaming) and Wifi
<Trixar_za> But the prices are way reduced
<Kilos> well thats fine. i only use mobile for data anyway
<Kilos> reduced is good
<Trixar_za> 25MB for R15, 50MB for R20, 100MB for R30, 250MB for R50, 500MB for R95 and 1GB for R180
<Trixar_za> That's on all. On Telkom Mobile it's even cheaper, but only within range of 8ta towers (which suck if you sometimes drop to MTN)
<Kilos> yeah
<Trixar_za> 250MB for R38, 500MB for R69 and 1GB for R129
<Trixar_za> Sucks that they moved the promos to Telkom Mobile Data though
<Kilos> they mustnt dump the 2+1 then ill cry
<Kilos> R149 for 3G
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but only while on 8ta towers
<Trixar_za> I guess it falls back to airtime when not in range
<Trixar_za> And that could be bad...
<Kilos> i dont move around so its good
<Trixar_za> Still awesome that 500MB is now a whole R25 cheaper with all :P
<Trixar_za> Take that Vodacom (who used to charge R110 for 100MB)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they must all keep undercutting each other
<Kilos> its about time the peeps scored somewhere
<Trixar_za> True
<Trixar_za> And 8ta and Telkom can run at around 7,2MBits/s too
<Trixar_za> So if you have a proper 3G modem, you can get cheap and fast internet :P
<Kilos> i dont get more than 350kB/s on 3g
<Trixar_za> The one I have only goes at about 3,6MBits/s
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> Im impressed what they have done with roaming rates on vodacom
<Symmetria> free inbound international calls in most of africa now, thank god for that
<Kilos> foned them and asked for the unrestricted like voda does but they dont do that
<Symmetria> and only 5 bux a minute to phone back to .za
<Symmetria> <3
<Symmetria> data roaming though is still just stupid priced
<Symmetria> but that goes for every cell network in the world
<Kilos> Trixar_za: you get that speed on 3g?
<Kilos> hi Symmetria what did Fanie say?
<Symmetria> kilos wasnt able to get holda him before I flew out the country
<Trixar_za> Kilos: Not really. Bits are different from Bytes
<Symmetria> so will check with him once Im back in .za on saturday
<Kilos> ok ill try member to remind you ty Symmetria 
<Symmetria> though I actually have to go to bloem in the next 2 weeks anyway, just trying to fit it in between flying to london and joburg in that period as well
<Symmetria> Im kinda moving around a lot at the moment
<Kilos> ya but 3mb/s is still much more than 350kB/s
<Symmetria> 3mbit/s = 3072kbit/s = 384kbyte/second
<Symmetria> less overhead 
<Symmetria> bring it down to between 360 - 370
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> aw thats slow
<Trixar_za> Nice, the new prices even show up on http://onnet.8ta.com/
<Trixar_za> Including the promos
<Kilos> yay as long as they keep the 2+1 going im happy
<Symmetria> that overhead can also be pretty hectic
<Symmetria> thats why you dont generally get more than 420k/second MAX over a 4mbit dsl
<Symmetria> (instead of the 512k/second thats theoretical)
<Symmetria> reason being is that the dsl in .za for example is still PPPoA 
<Symmetria> and atm anything sux balls 
<Trixar_za> Back - had to restart connection
<Kilos> ai!
<Trixar_za> That 2GB+1GB promo is only a one time thing, isn't it?
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> you can buy a gig of 3g data 
<Symmetria> in kenya
<Symmetria> for $7 USD 
<Kilos> no 2+1 i have been using for months
<Symmetria> you can also get 3gig for approx. R180 
<Symmetria> in kenya
<Symmetria> I was just looking
<Squirm> lo
<Kilos> lo Squirm when you doing nothing please give me that info on the resolve.conf thing so it sees 8.8.8.8 
<Kilos> lost it with last crash
<Squirm> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Squirm> in /etc/resolv.conf
<Kilos> and check the list , has that guy with the skype prob also got a conf prob
<Kilos> ty Squirm 
<Squirm> not on the list
<Kilos> wsow
<Kilos> wow too
<Kilos> naughty boy
<Squirm> hmm, actually I am
<Squirm> but I get the digest
<Kilos> he says everything works but not skype
<Kilos> someone got him to get resolv.conf and it also shows that nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Squirm> so does mine
<Squirm> I think network manager sorts that out
 * Trixar_za thinks he's going to try getting the promo soon
<Squirm> Trixar_za: the promo?
<Kilos> its lekker apart from late night for the +1 Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Squirm: The 2GB + 1GB deal by 8ta
<Trixar_za> 2GB all the time and 1GB extra at night
<Kilos> they say R149 but actually only deduct R146
<Trixar_za> So you get about 3GB of data to use for only R149
<Trixar_za> Interesting
<Trixar_za> With All, the 2GB and 5GB deals have become more expensive
<Trixar_za> 2GB used to be R266, now it's R349 and 5GB used to be R666 and is now R819
<Trixar_za> So there is some loss with the new prices
<Kilos> there are quiet a few of us that have been using the 2+1 promo for months now
<Trixar_za> But then again, it's cheaper on Telkom Mobile's data bundles
<Trixar_za> You can see Telkom is planning to drop 8ta in favour of Telkom Mobile
<Kilos> eish dont say that
<Symmetria> heh 8ta and telkom mobile are in reality the same thing
<Symmetria> under different names
<Trixar_za> I wouldn't worry. If they do, they just move the 8ta people to Telkom Mobile automatically, so we won't even feel it. It is somewhat of pain though - lol
<Kilos> as long as the 2+1 stays thats fine
<Kilos> its the same towers so all good here 
<Trixar_za> There has to be a limit on it though
<Trixar_za> Like you can only use it once a month or something
<Kilos> sssshhhhh
<Trixar_za> otherwise people will just keep using it ;P
<Kilos> as Symmetria says 8ta is telkoms mobile side
<Trixar_za> Kilos: Can you keep buying the promo each time you run out or does it have a limit?
<Squirm> Kilos: indeed it is. they're starting to rebrand it as such
<Kilos> you just buy another one when that ones is up Trixar_za 
<Kilos> i use one every 2 months normally but had too much with new installs this month so stretching last 200m till month end
<theblazehen> hi all
<nlsthzn> o/
<Trixar_za> Look what I found: http://marcel-oehler.marcellosendos.ch/comics/ch-ch/
<Trixar_za> Comes with a downloadable archive of all the comics
<Trixar_za> I forgot how funny Calvin and Hobbes was
 * nlsthzn is behinnd the great wall of fire so linky no work :'(
<Kilos> hi jrgns nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> o/ uncle Kilos
<jrgns> hey. again :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> shoulda checked and said wb
<Kilos> yo SubOracle 
<Kilos> hey plustwo why dont you use this nick nights as well
 * Squirm yawns
<Kilos> hi theblazehen wb
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> too early to yawn Squirm 
<nlsthzn> so now only 9 months support for non lts... should have made it 12 months, then at least you can skip a release without loosing support...
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nlsthzn: you on konversation?
<nlsthzn> nope
<Kilos> oh ok
<nlsthzn> KVIrc
<Kilos> eek
 * nlsthzn is on XP currently...
<Trixar_za> My condolences
<nlsthzn> it does what is needed
<nlsthzn> slowly at first and even slower later on but still...
<nlsthzn> and I see that CIRC from Google doesn't play well with the great wall of fire either :(
<nlsthzn> bbl :p
<jrgns> cheers okes
<magespawn> afternoon all
<superfly> aloha magespawn
<magespawn> o/ superfly
<magespawn> just did my first scp
<inetpro> Kilos: 8ta broadband specials ending soon - http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/73728-8ta-broadband-specials-ending-soon.html
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> looks like we'll have to do some shopping around again
<inetpro> maybe mtn
<Kilos> mtn sucks here. edge only and forever offline
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> inetpro: explain
<Kilos> Telkom confirmed that the 8ta promotions are coming to an end, but highlighted that subscribers who have already taken up the 10GB for R199 contract promotion will continue to receive the benefits of the promotion until their contract expires.
<Kilos> how does one get that contract and how long is it for
<Kilos> 50 bucks more than the 2+1
<inetpro> Kilos: 24 months
<inetpro> and it's a contract
<Kilos> so if one takes it out now for 2 years you have 10g a mo0nth
<inetpro> lot's of red tape
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> and bank accounts etc etc
<magespawn> but at R199 per month * 24
<magespawn> there is a cell c contract for R89 for 2 gigs per month
<inetpro> guess we'll have to be quick to sign up for that 10GB per month
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> i have my 8ta R150 airtime here waiting for the first
<Kilos> it wont work
 * Kilos cries more
<inetpro> Kilos: you should be able to add on top
<Kilos> please explain
<Kilos> the 200m i have left here only expires end of next month too
<Kilos> thast scp over ssh works well magespawn 
<Kilos> thats the copy command hey?
<magespawn> yup kilos
<magespawn> Kilos: 
<Kilos> haha you arent using tab complete
<magespawn> not the first time
<Kilos>      kiltab
<Kilos> inetpro: please can you give me all the info about that 8ta contract and i can see if sis will do it for me
<magespawn> 10 gigs a month Kilos, you could do an install twice a week 
<Kilos> lol wonderful hey
<Kilos> and get all the diffent flavours and linux distros
<Kilos> just when everything is stable here
<magespawn> maybe do some online courses
<inetpro> Kilos: I think it is at http://www.8ta.com/plans/postpaid-data/i5promo/
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> ai! The promo excludes a data modem
<Kilos> and they want three months pay slips etc
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> and poor Trix[a]r_za just found the 2+1 today
<magespawn> it does look like the overall price is coming down though
<Squirm> nuvolari: that's one broken blade. I have a feeeling I may have burned out the motor :/
<magespawn> Squirm: on the quadcopter?
<Squirm> magespawn: indeed
<magespawn> you can rewind the motor if need be
<Kilos> yeah magespawn maybe ill go with the 1G for R129
<magespawn> Kilos: what is your cell c coverage like?
<Kilos> getting a contract is too much stress for sis
<Kilos> i think it was ok last i looked but sims expired by now
<magespawn> contracts can be a pain though
<Kilos> yeah we cant do that methinks
<Kilos> sis works day by day
<Kilos> for last three years hehe
<Squirm> magespawn: I don't know how a brushless motor works :P
<magespawn> Squirm: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nf1dFv7nQ9E
<Kilos> wb Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> magespawn: this makes it even more reason to stick to lts releases
<Kilos> for me anyway
<magespawn> i like to do that anyway
<Kilos> ya but it was lekker to play with the new ones
<Kilos> and kde and lubuntu and xubuntu etc
<Kilos> oh and mate
<Kilos> 1g a month is what i use when no crashes and new installs
<Kilos> so just lose out on the night surfer and some cash
<Kilos> swines
<magespawn> going to try ubuntu 12.04 server with the kde desktop on this laptop see what happens
<Kilos> lol i wanted to get a gui for my server and the pro bombed me
<Kilos> now server deleted and kubuntu 12.04 running
<Kilos> oh sorry i cant try this drive on old pc because it has not sata port
<magespawn> you can get adapters but they make a sata drive slow
<magespawn> the reason why i am trying the gui on the server software is to get the latest lts but be able to change the desktop as i feel
<Kilos> ian has one he will bring me but that could be months
<Kilos> 12.04 is good except for 3g here
<Kilos> everything works well. unity and kde
<Kilos> how do you just install the kde interface on to the server
<Kilos> kubuntu-desktop?
<magespawn> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> or apt-get
<Kilos> not kubuntu-full. thats a bit heavy
<magespawn> that is what i am concerned about
<magespawn> old laptop
<Kilos> yhou can always put mate on
<Kilos> thats very light]
<Kilos> and fast
<magespawn> i like kde, so want to use that, but only if it works 
<Kilos> ya kde is kiff hey
<Kilos> seeing as i gotta get the 2+1 before month end i might make an updatyed kde cd
<Kilos> 12.04.2
<Kilos> you have those commands hey
<magespawn> yes i did store those 
<magespawn> on my evernote i think
<Kilos> actually only uses 300m or so to make the updated cd
<Kilos> inetpro: go home now
<Kilos> maybe he has
<magespawn> i am also on the way home, chat later
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> hiya eyesonlyhack 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> so where is the fly?
<Kilos> or the pro
<Kilos> need some kubuntu info
<Kilos> this command updates and iso to 12.04.2
<Kilos> zsync -i ubuntu.iso http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<Kilos> what do i do to update the kubuntu 12.04 iso?
<Trixar_za> 04.2?
<Kilos> yes 12.04.2
<Trixar_za> There were two ubuntu releases of 12.04?
<Trixar_za> Man I've been out of the loop
<Kilos> and 2 more to come before it expires
<Kilos> aw did you see Trixar_za 
<Kilos> 8ta stopping 2+1 end of this month
<Kilos> yo smile4ever 
<Trixar_za> That sucks
<Kilos> ya the swines
<Kilos> stopping all the 8ta promos
<Trixar_za> Probably preparing for the Telkom Mobile ones
<Trixar_za> I just hope they don't pull a Virgin Mobile like CellC did
<Trixar_za> I still hate CellC with a passion for that
<Trixar_za> Especially Trevor Noah
<Kilos> but they will still have 1g for R129
<Kilos> so now its R129 a month instead of R149 every 2 months
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Trixar_za> But only while on 8ta and not while roaming
<Trixar_za> But what I don't get is why they end the promo, but it on the new menus?
<Trixar_za> put*
<Kilos> lucky inetpro told me or i woulda waited for the 1st before getting next bundle
<Kilos> ya they should have hey?
<Kilos> but this way they make more money
<Kilos> swines
<Kilos> but they got that 10g a month if you take a 2 year contract out before end of month
<Trixar_za> Atleast you get another month of it if you buy this month
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> thats why i put it now 
<Trixar_za> I'll get it tomorrow
<Trixar_za> Ironically, the first time I ever could get it - lol
<Kilos> so gotta get everythingi can with this one and just irc pidgin and email from then on
<Kilos> ya i said so
<Trixar_za> I'd probably just buy 250MB and 500MB packages - alternating between all and telkom mobile
<Kilos> and poor Trix[a]r_za just found the 2+1 today
<Kilos> no man get the 2+1 now
<Kilos> and go mad for a month
<nuvolari> this is insane...
<nuvolari> need to reboot
<nuvolari> superfly: did you read linode's post?
<nuvolari> http://blog.linode.com/2013/03/18/linode-nextgen-the-hardware/
<Kilos> what happened nuvolari 
<nuvi-backup> about to restart my linode oom kilos
<Kilos> ah
<nuvi-backup> come on!
<nuvi-backup> why is quassel messing around every time?
<nuvi-backup> hrr
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash how would i modify this to get kubuntu 12.04.2 please
<Kilos> zsync -i ubuntu.iso http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<nuvolari> oh my word
<nuvolari> it's not a lie
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> what?
<nuvolari> twice the processing 
<nuvolari> 8 cores
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> good evening
 * Symmetria looks in from Nairobi 
<Symmetria> god Im tired
<inetpro> Kilos: looks like Symmetria doesn't have the latest images of kubuntu on his server
 * inetpro looked at http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/kubuntu/
<Symmetria> inetpro not my server for a long long time now
<Symmetria> :)
<Kilos> aw
<Symmetria> I left tenet a longgggg time ago
<Kilos> Symmetria: wakey wakey
<inetpro> guess we'll have to find the images somewhere else
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> Symmetria: go back
<Symmetria> inetpro heh, mirror.ufs.ac.za might have em, if they dont, wel, Im in bloem in a week or 2 and I plan to sort out all that shit then
<Symmetria> kilos heh, never in a million years 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> buy themj out then
<Symmetria> no academic organization could afford to pay me what I wanted if I was working full time for them
<Kilos> them as well
<Symmetria> and Im having far 2 much fun with some of my other clients doing really interesting stuff
<nuvolari> Symmetria: how much bandwidth does a mirror for ubuntu use roughly? (per month)
<inetpro> ahh, thanks Symmetria
<inetpro> Kilos: look at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> look at
<Symmetria> nuvolari very dependant on how much its accessed, the fill feed though isnt much, coupla mbit a second 4 times a day for proper sync
<Symmetria> but on outbound? mirror.ac.za when I was with tenet was doing pretty constant half a gigabit
<inetpro> Kilos: do you have a kubuntu iso to start with?
<inetpro> and what is the name of the file?
<Kilos> zsync -i kubuntu.iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/releasehttp://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<nuvolari> anyone watching Homeland?
<inetpro> oh and is it i386 or amd64
<Kilos> does that look good?
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> yes i have the one i took off the stick
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i can also take it off my cd
<inetpro> that url will result in error 404
<Kilos> oh the space
<inetpro> take just http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<Symmetria> <3 I get to go in a gulfstream iv shortly
<Symmetria> one of my clients needs to get me somewhere and has said they'll send me in their ceo's private jet 
<Symmetria> ftw ;p
<inetpro> Kilos: and obviously that means you're launching that command from the folder where kubuntu.iso is located
<Kilos> desktop 
<inetpro> zsync -i kubuntu.iso http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<Kilos> so what about zsync -i kubuntu.iso
<Kilos> thats the start of the commands
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> man zsync
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: syntax: zsync  [  -u url ] [ -i inputfile ] [ -o outputfile ] [ { -s | -q } ] [ -k file.zsync ] [ -A hostname=username:password ] { filename | url }
<Kilos> i dunno what all that means man
<Kilos> here is a working ubuntu command
<Kilos> zsync -i ubuntu.iso http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<inetpro> Kilos: ai, ai ai!
<inetpro> the square brackets mean that a parameter is optional
<Squirm> inetpro: wouldn't ubuntu.iso be the output file?
<Kilos> so isnt it logical to just change the ubuntu link to the kubuntu link?
<inetpro> in other words "[ -u url ]" is optional
<inetpro> and so are many of the other options
<inetpro> what is not optiona is the either a filename or a url
<inetpro> optional as well
<Kilos> so only filename | url isnt optional
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<Squirm> so you have to use a filename OR url
<inetpro> what that basically would boil down to is that you would have to have a local filename with the same name as in the url
<inetpro> and since you don't have such same name you have to specify the -i option
<inetpro> but Kilos, I gave the correct command above already
<inetpro> 20/03 20:41:58 <inetpro> zsync -i kubuntu.iso http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<Kilos> i see that but there it works to a ubuntu iso not kde iso
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> sorry, I didn't see that
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: look at the page http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<inetpro> scroll down all the way
<inetpro> 4th last on the list is kubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.zsync  
<inetpro> right-click and copy the link location
<inetpro> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/kubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<inetpro> now add zsync -i kubuntu.iso in fron of the url and you get
<inetpro> zsync -i kubuntu.iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/kubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<inetpro> front*
<inetpro> Kilos: nou waar is jy dan nou?
<Kilos> i was scrfolling through the page and saw 4th from last is the one hey
<Kilos> scrolling too
<inetpro> it has to end with .zsync
<Kilos> jy vergeet een oog is blind en die ander sien ook niks
<Kilos> now ive read what you said here
<Kilos> ty very much
<inetpro> that zsync file is basically just a small (1.4MB) file that contains a snapshot of how the big file kubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso (703MB) is assembled
<inetpro> and when zsync has downloaded it it will compare your local file, the one you spcified with the -i option, then it will just download bits and pieces that have changed since you last downloaded the previous version
<Kilos> oh so its doing like debdelta
<inetpro> nou verstaan jy mooi
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> dankie boetie
<inetpro> the sad reality is that the iso only contains information that fits on a single cd
<inetpro> and
<inetpro> the iso does not change often
<inetpro> only on release dates
<Kilos> yeah 4 times in a lts
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> now i gotta stay awake till 11pm
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> so i can use some night surfer
<inetpro> there are many ways to skin a cat
<inetpro> you can schedule a command to run later
<Kilos> no i like to watch what is going on then i can see net breaks etc
<Kilos> i watch the whole thing everytime
<Kilos> installs as well
<Kilos> sit squeezing thumbs there are no errors
<inetpro> Kilos: just for the fun of it, do you have sox installed?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> swiss army knife?
<Kilos> for sound
<inetpro> ok, run teh command: play /usr/share/sounds/KDE-Im-Sms.ogg
<Kilos> i remember you told me that long ago
<inetpro> the
<inetpro> does it work
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> wait man
 * inetpro waiting
<Kilos> ya it plays
<Kilos> wanna see
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> ok what?
<inetpro> now do the following, type the following and press ENTER: at 21:15
<inetpro> play /usr/share/sounds/KDE-Im-Sms.ogg
<inetpro> press enter again
<inetpro> then press Ctrl+d
<inetpro> now you better do all that before 21:15 arrived
<Kilos> im lost there
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> how you press enter at 21.15
<inetpro> $ at 21:20
<inetpro> warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<inetpro> at> play /usr/share/sounds/KDE-Im-Sms.ogg
<inetpro> at> <EOT>
<inetpro> job 6 at Wed Mar 20 21:20:00 2013
<inetpro> that ^^ is what it will look like
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> you get <EOT> after pressing ctrl+d to end the at commandline
<Kilos> oh ya got it
<Kilos> thats a lot of work to listen to that
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm just showing you a simple trick to schedule a job to run at a future time
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> and that is just one example
<Kilos> no man id mess it up somewhere thats why i rather watch
<Kilos> then i can do something about it instead of searching tomorrow for something that didnt work
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: testing, testing, testing!!!
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> that is what you always have to do
<Kilos> testing is fine if you can remeber what you tested man
<Kilos> i still gotta find where i put that iso inna safe place
<Kilos> and its not on this drive
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> cant find that iso so copying another one off cd
 * inetpro just purchased what might be my last 8ta bundle for a long time
<Kilos> you not going for the 10g for 199 a month?
<Kilos> 2 years at that price sounds good to me
<inetpro> who knows
<inetpro> perhaps in a year's time it will be expensive
<Kilos> wont be nice to go back to voda. 
<inetpro> why not?
<Kilos> they werent very stable here remember
<Kilos> lotsa downtime
<inetpro> talk is cheap; money buys whiskey
<Kilos> huh?
<inetpro> if the price is right I will buy voda again
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: gaan slaap!
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> ok nag inetpro en ander
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> was amper klaar aan die slaap
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-21
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Squirm> morning
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> morning
<liam__>  /msg nickserv recover liam_ inyefvaivAt9
<Squirm> heh
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hiya Squirm 
<Squirm> if it weren't for tab, I think people would misspell your nick often :P
<nlsthzn> +1 :)
 * nlsthzn goes to bed now seeing as it is night shift in a few hours...
<nlsthzn> bye
<nuvolari> \o/
<nuvolari> con't believe I waited this long to set my timezone data :P
<Kilos> lo nuvolari Vince-0 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos!
<Vince-0> Hello ooms!
<Kilos> Vince-0, you use ubuntu?
<Kilos> i forget
<Vince-0> yar
<Vince-0> Fedora 17 more recently
<Vince-0> at work
<Vince-0> for Dell XPS laptop
<Vince-0> no joy with hdmi out though
<Vince-0> I'm running 12.10 on my HP Micro server for the TV
<Vince-0> Raid5 for storage
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> good afternoon
<magespawn> Vince-0:  i might not be able to make the hang out tonight
<Vince-0> heya! that's OK
<Vince-0> there will be a recording
<magespawn> i will keep my eye out for it
<magespawn> later all
<Squirm> bye magespawn 
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psyatw howzit
<Kilos> you at work?
<psyatw> Kilos, I am at work, yes
<Kilos> aw shame
<psyatw> well, I can work better when I am alone
<Kilos> ah
<psyatw> so I'll be sticking around for a few more hours
<Kilos> nice to see you again
<psyatw> yeah
<psyatw> I have no internet at home now
<psyatw> I'll be back soon
<magespawn> evening all
<Vince-0> haai
<magespawn> i have a server install with kde on top, i want to stop the kde from starting automagically
<nlsthzn> apt-get remove kde
<nlsthzn> :p
<magespawn> still want the kde there just want it to start on my command
<Kilos> hi magespawn nlsthzn smil
<Kilos> smile
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> so would like the machine to start as a server then be able to start the kde i want
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> wassup nlsthzn  why remover kde
<magespawn> guys, that was not the question
<magespawn> i want the kde, it is running very nicely on this laptop
<Kilos> cool
<magespawn> just want it to start as a server not automatcally start the kde
<Kilos> whew
<psyatw> hello magespawn 
<psyatw> hoi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> ello
<psyatw> hello nlsthzn 
<magespawn> o/ psyatw 
<nlsthzn> magespawn: first thing I was told about servers, never have a gui installed :p
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos
<nlsthzn> hello psyatw
<nlsthzn> as far as not starting kde, it used to be easier when you could set the defaut init value but that changes some time ago and now I have no idea :/
<nlsthzn> *init level http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-changing-run-levels.html
<nlsthzn> KDE using lightdm now or not? if it is then http://askubuntu.com/questions/151840/how-to-disable-gdm-from-being-automatically-started
<magespawn> well strictly speaking it is a laptop
<Kilos> why you wanna get rid of the gui??
<Kilos> you have a server at the shop
<nlsthzn> but I see in the second link the last answer shows how to edit KDM to stop it loading automatically
<magespawn> i did a sudo aptitude install --without-recomendations kubuntu-desktop
 * nlsthzn has used his netbook as a server :p
<magespawn> ty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> not sure it will work or not but worth a shot magespawn , also np :)
<magespawn> was concerned about kde being too much for the machine, but like to run thinks straight 
<nlsthzn> just installed openSUSE 12.3 on my netbook as it looks awesome and is using KDE 4.10 and it is stupid fast... even with all the graphical bells and whistles it is smooth 
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> specs of netbook nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> big lag here tonight
<Kilos> 99 secs
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> thats better
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maty
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> the lost post on this thread works http://askubuntu.com/questions/151840/how-to-disable-gdm-from-being-automatically-started
<nlsthzn> Kilos: little duel core arm netbook, pathetically underpowered ... but worked great as a minecraft server for a few players, even hosted my blog on it as an experiment... servers only need to be as powerful as the functions they are intended for
<nlsthzn> magespawn: I thought it might do the trick :)
<magespawn> :) \o/
<Vince-0> Hangouts live! https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/b63c0ec4566faef2900774c96a247f0c18db581d?authuser=0&hl=en
<ludo> Hi
<roryy> hey ludo
<Kilos> hi ludo 
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> night all. s;eep tight
<Squirm> that's a good idea?
 * nlsthzn is bored so I go trolling in offtopic...
<nlsthzn> but being bad it decides to rather not :p
<inetpro> nlsthzn: it?
<nlsthzn> *at it... trolling
<nlsthzn> hiya inetpro :)
<nlsthzn> up late tonight?
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-22
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> and sundry
<superfly> good morning
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> lo tonberryE352 
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> woop, last day of work
<Squirm> then 2 week break
<Squirm> lo henkj 
<Kilos> hi Squirm henkj 
<henkj> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> henkj: I see now that you're working, you come on to irc
<Squirm> :P
<henkj> Squirm: yeah we have an internal irc server at work
<henkj> so I connect to a few other servers as well
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> :p
<Squirm> Kilos: I've also known henkj for quite some time now
<Kilos> ah thats nice
<Kilos> funny how they sooner or later get here
<Kilos> but the room small today
<henkj> lots of people taking today off i guess
<Kilos> others musta taken the day off to make a long weekend
<Squirm> I have 2 weeks after today :)
<Kilos> lekker Squirm 
<Squirm> indeed
<henkj> nice
<Kilos> what if they have a server crash while you are away?
<Squirm> Kilos: here's one for you
<Squirm> http://sourceforge.net/projects/suicide-linux/
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<henkj> I should plan to take some leave
<Squirm> Description
<Squirm> Encourages users not to misspell commands. Idea from http://qntm.org/suicide. Project modifies terminal configuration such that any incorrect/unknown commands inputted will delete all data on the hard drive (rm -rf /).
<Squirm> Kilos: I dunno. guess I'd have to travel 40min in
<Squirm> otherwise my boss lives on campus
<Squirm> but it hasn't happened yet
 * Squirm touches his wooden desk the whole time
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> suicide-linux is a working OS
<henkj> can't you remote in?
<Squirm> Kilos: no
<Squirm> it's a package you can install
<Kilos> oh just something you install here?
<Squirm> henkj: if the server crashes, no
<Squirm> Kilos: read that description I pasted of what it does
<henkj> Squirm: hardware or OS crash?
<Squirm> henkj: either one :/
<Squirm> if it's an OS crash, we'd have to restore from tape
<henkj> ouch
<Kilos> Squirm, do i savvy it right. if you misspell a command it wipes your drive?
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<henkj> Kilos: that is the idea
<superfly> morning magespawn
<Squirm> Kilos: indeed
<Kilos> eeek no man 2+1 is not available anymore
<henkj> if you install it in ubuntu does it pass the --no-preserve-root option?
<Squirm> Kilos: it's so you don't misspell commands
<Squirm> henkj: you also need to do that with RH
<Kilos> no no. thats not good
<Squirm> but idk
<Kilos> i mostly copy/paste commands i get from you guys
<Squirm> meh, have to use ddrescue to backup a 1Tb disk to a NAS. don't have that much space locally :/
<Squirm> meant to start it last night. but kind of forgot
<Squirm> average 11mb/s
<Squirm> Maaz: 1000/11
<Maaz> Squirm: 90.9090909091
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> Maaz: 1000000/11
<Maaz> Squirm: 90909.0909091
<Squirm> Maaz: 90909/60
<Maaz> Squirm: 1515.15
<Squirm> Maaz: 90909/60/60
<Maaz> Squirm: 25.2525
<Squirm> 25 hours
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> sounds more plausible
<Squirm> all to adjust a corrupt partition table :/
<henkj> Squirm: indeed, I spent a few days moving content from all my externals onto NAS
<henkj> because I was sick of having externals
<Kilos> ouch
<Squirm> henkj: lol. yeah. everything of mine is internal
<Squirm> /dev/sdb1       917G  865G  5,5G 100% /media/disk2
<Squirm> /dev/sda5       838G  791G  5,1G 100% /home
<Squirm> they're both 100% full :(
<henkj> I've been collecting externals over the last few years, decided to replace them with 6TB raid when I could
<Squirm> well, almost
<Squirm> I have too many series/movies
<Squirm> at work, we have a Seagate Blackarmor. accessible only by staff and contains movies and series :P
<Squirm> well, the photo's section is accessible by pupils.
<henkj> those blackarmor ones looked nice, but too expensive
<Squirm> 4.5Tb of free space currently
<henkj> I bought a hp proliant microserver and put 4x2TB drives in it
<Squirm> those are nice
<Squirm> thing is. I like the fact that if I move my pc, all my stuff comes with
<Kilos> hmm... magespawn is todays yoyo
<Squirm> I can't remember the password for it :/
<henkj> I like being able to access my stuff acroos devices in the house now
<Squirm> gotcha
<henkj> as long as they understand samba it works
<Squirm> henkj: it is nice, but I'd do that with my pc
<Squirm> ah, this blackarmor also has 4x2Tb drives
<henkj> Squirm: I prefer not to leave my pc on all the time because it's so much more powerful than a NAS needs to be
<henkj> does the blackarmor have it's own OS/webinterface or do you install your own OS on it?
<Squirm> it just has a webinterface
<Squirm> what's nice though, is it connects to our AD. so you can set group permissions on shares
<henkj> ah that is nice
<henkj> I eventually gave up trying to set up authentication with samba
<henkj> I've also been meaning to hook up my printer to it
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> I have setup an LTS with AD logins
<Squirm> henkj: http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/188441_10151516315266670_324717987_n.jpg <<-- A friend of mine took that photo up here. brilliant!
<Squirm> magespawn: struggling a little there?
<Kilos> i dont think he is even there
<henkj> Squirm: that is amazing
<Kilos> ai! unity is so hardekwas. installed lubuntu then mate both with 10 workspaces then ubuntu-desktop and unity ony has 4
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> but at least 12.04 sees the 3g that way
<Squirm> Kilos: you can set the workspaces though
<Kilos> how do you get more. ive been installing without delelting mavericks /home to get more than 4
<Kilos> deleting
<Kilos> that was the first thing i tried to do on unity is get more
<Kilos> oh that myunity thing. it didnt work here before because it said im on 2d
<Kilos> internet very sick, ian complaining in rustenburg as well
<Kilos> i was down to 46KB/s last night
<superfly> Kilos: Seacom is down, by the looks of things
<Kilos> oh my, ty superfly 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Kilos: copy/pasting commands from here can be very dangerous, don't do it!
<Kilos> you must make sure they are spelled correctly inetpro 
<Kilos> good morning to you
<inetpro> Kilos: my spelling skills are horrible
<Kilos> thats why i always wait a bit or even query you then you fix it
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> teasing man
<Kilos> you not as bad as YOU think you are
<Kilos> packages from ubuntu 12.04 wont work in debian kde , am i right?
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<superfly> Today I got the smallest specification I have ever seen... it was an image 170px by 240px
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> hi guys
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<nuvolari> is it just me or is google full of stuff this morning?
<nuvolari> Maaz: ping mail.google.com
<Maaz> nuvolari: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4006ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 6.054/6.388/6.894/0.328 ms
<Kilos> the whole net is sick nuvolari 
<nuvolari> it seems like that oom Kilos :'(
<superfly> Kilos: no, ubuntu packages are not compatible with Debian
<superfly> (as far as I know)
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<inetpro> 22/03 11:00:21 <Kilos> the whole net is sick nuvolari
<inetpro> that ^^ is a very wild statement
<inetpro> the whole net is one massive network of networks
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> here we go apples and pears
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<inetpro> Kilos: exactly
<Kilos> the network between your pcs etc should be fine because you are there
<Kilos> the browsing one that google uses is sicker
<inetpro> huh?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, and grandpas
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> inetpro, have some coffee and relax
 * inetpro is very relaxed
 * inetpro just doesn't make head or tail of what Kilos was trying to say above
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> have you tried downloading stuff this morning
<Kilos> or doing an update
<inetpro> yes
<Kilos> and no probs?
<inetpro> no problem at all
<Kilos> not very slow
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> lucky man
<inetpro> even Maaz says it's fast
<Kilos> nuvolari, it must be your setup because the pro says there are no probs
<Kilos> so seacom isnt down
<inetpro> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 6.054/6.388/6.894/0.328 ms
<Kilos> only my modem is sick then
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<inetpro> not everyone is dependent on seacom
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> in fact probably something like 0.01% if not less
<Kilos> you gotta change your surname
<Kilos> strydom
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<inetpro> uh
 * Kilos hides
<Kilos> did you go vote for tara?
<Kilos> 2 or three days left and she needs to get into the top 5
<Kilos> http://music4pixels.thepixelproject.net/the-youtube-cover-carnival-about/valentine-2013-youtube-cover-carnival-vote-your-favourite-semi-finalist-into-the-finals/
<Kilos> hmm... just found a sms on modem using modem manager-gui
<Kilos> Good day
<Kilos> Incident:3382229- The site was upgraded to 12 MB,please log onto:www.speedtest.net to measure your speed.
<Kilos> Kind regards
<Kilos> 8ta
<Vince-0> recommending use of speedtest.net is stupid
<Vince-0> what's the speed difference to joburg vs london
<Kilos> ?
<Vince-0> speed test to a joburg server vs london server
<Vince-0> I find local servers are double the speed to the UK / paris
<Kilos> ah
<Vince-0> with Mweb anyways
<Kilos> it said 1.4 Mb/s
<Kilos> so devided by 8 is min
<Kilos> 175kB/s methinks
<Kilos> inetpro, the net is sick
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> is it just my 8ta?
<inetpro> Kilos: a small part of the net that you utilise is sick
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ok then inetpro my net is sick
<inetpro> Kilos: eish! 
<inetpro> You'll have to do a lot more voting
<Kilos> is tshe that far behind to make 5th place?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> she
<inetpro> she's in 7th place at the mo if I read this correctly
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> she is gonna end up an old lady doing art
<inetpro> 112 of 1,228 votes
<Kilos> i cant vote again, its a once of thing
<Kilos> she is only like ten votes behind 5th and 6th place
<Kilos> Vince-0, did you vote and you superfly ?
<Kilos> and you nuvolari ?
<Kilos> Squirm, ?
<Vince-0> yep
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> inetpro, go onto your network and tell them all to vote
 * Kilos  waits for ai!
<Kilos> hey Squirm get the whole school to vote
<nuvolari> I did oom Kilos!
<Kilos> ty nuvolari 
<nuvolari> inetpro: seacom? is there something going on with the cables?
<nuvolari> it only seems to be the google traffic
<Kilos> dunno how to get more 
<inetpro> nuvolari: ADSL speeds hit by SEACOM downtime http://mybroadband.co.za/news/adsl/73828-adsl-speeds-hit-by-seacom-downtime.html
<Kilos> my connection is also sick nuvolari 
<Kilos> less than half normal speed
<nuvolari> ugh ok thanks inetpro 
<nuvolari> maybe I should just take leave for the rest of the day
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> getting lots of SSL handshake failed errors when accessing google services
<nuvolari> Maaz: google ssl handshake failed
<Maaz> nuvolari: "Why do I receive exception: SSL handshake failed ..." http://www.entrust.net/knowledge-base/technote.cfm?tn=6098 :: "Debugging sSL handshake failure using network monitor – a ..." http://blogs.msdn.com/b/sudeepg/archive/2009/02/16/debugging-ssl-handshake-failure-using-network-monitor-a-scenario.aspx :: "Fixing 'SSL handshake failed: SSL error: Key
<Maaz> usage violation in ..." http://andrewbrobinson.com/2011/11/01/fixing-ssl-handshake-failed-ssl…
<Squirm> seacom is having fun with you guys
<Squirm> :P
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> hi Squirm 
<psyatw> hoi henkj 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> did you go vote for tara?
<psyatw> who is that?
<Kilos> my daughter
<Kilos> http://music4pixels.thepixelproject.net/the-youtube-cover-carnival-about/valentine-2013-youtube-cover-carnival-vote-your-favourite-semi-finalist-into-the-finals/
<Kilos> if she can get in the top 5 then she can try sing her way to the end
<Kilos> grab all workmates and friends to vote too
<Kilos> please
<psyatw> ok, I will vote now
<Kilos> ty
<Vince-0> amazing! web browsing doesn't work but IRC works
<Kilos> yeah irc works well
<Kilos> mxit even better
<nuvolari> wait, what?
<nuvolari> oh, probably seacom
<Squirm> indeed
<Squirm> though
<Squirm> I think we go out on seacom and I think it's fine
<Squirm> seems fine
<Vince-0> mweb doesn't have any notifications about seacom, just a bunch of ADSL fault areas of which I am in one
<nuvolari> hmm, I had lots of google issues
<nuvolari> but that seems resolved now
<Trixar_za> Ok, got the 2GB+1G promo deal now
<Trixar_za> Just hope it works
<Trixar_za> Oh and Kilos, when I recharged, the buggers gave me 10GB Wifi access
<Trixar_za> Like I'm near a Telkom Wifi tower >.>
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you sure
<Kilos> dial *188# and see what it replies
<Kilos> should get 2 smses back
<Kilos> i saw mine also said something about wifi but the 2+1 is there
<Kilos> you did purchase the 2+1 hey Trixar_za ?
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Trixar_za> I just think the Wifi came with the 8ta More
<Trixar_za> So when I loaded airtime, it gave me the same as 'free airtime' and the wifi
<Trixar_za> They both expire in 6 days, so it probably is like that
<Trixar_za> But hell, if I was near a telkom wifi tower, I'd be downloading like crazy right now :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what do the wifi towers look like
<Kilos> do they add the wifi to the cell tower?
<Trixar_za> Similar to cell towers I think
<Trixar_za> But you'd pick them up as Telkom if you scanned for wifi
<Trixar_za> I think >.>
<Kilos> i aint got a wifi card in  here or antennae
<Kilos> oh Trixar_za  you gotta go vote for tara
<Trixar_za> My phone as wifi. That's pretty much it
<Trixar_za> Tara/
<Trixar_za> ?
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> my daughter
<magedroid> Howdy all
<Kilos> http://music4pixels.thepixelproject.net/the-youtube-cover-carnival-about/valentine-2013-youtube-cover-carnival-vote-your-favourite-semi-finalist-into-the-finals/
<Kilos> hi magedroid did you vote yet?
<magedroid> No not yet Kilos
<Kilos> yo Cantide go vote
<Cantide> vote?
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> and hello :)
<Kilos> http://music4pixels.thepixelproject.net/the-youtube-cover-carnival-about/valentine-2013-youtube-cover-carnival-vote-your-favourite-semi-finalist-into-the-finals/
<Kilos> vote for tara
<Kilos> my brat
<Cantide> oh right
<magespawn> will do when does it finish
<Cantide> i saw that on the mailing list
<Cantide> don't i need to sign up or something?
<Trixar_za> Ok, voted for Tara-Lynn
<Cantide> aaahhh
<Kilos> ty Trixar_za 
<Cantide> i see it now
<Kilos> too much typing to add the lynn too
<magespawn> For all those on mweb adsl  they have a seacom fault as from 08:16 this morning, i have stopped my quassel from auto connecting till it is solved
<magespawn> Thats why all the joins and parts earlier, which i apologise for
<Kilos> ty magespawn we actually spoke about you yoyoing morning
<Kilos> not your fault lad
<magespawn> I would have seen it earlier but i was out on the road in the bush
<Kilos> thought so
<Kilos> not serious
<Kilos> nope Cantide just go to the link and vote
<Cantide> i did :p
<Kilos> i think it records pc ip addresses
<magespawn> Voted
<Cantide> probably
<Kilos> so you dont try lotsa votes
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<Kilos> how far is she behind the 5th and 6th peeps now
<magespawn> Not sure
<Kilos> ok i go see ty
<magespawn> Later all, on my way home
<Kilos> she needs 2 more to go into 5th plsace
<Kilos> tumbleweed: hi there you wanna vote?
<Kilos> oh and drussell 
<Kilos> greetings hows it in the uk
<Trixar_za> Once-off Telkom Mobile Data	Tue Apr 30 2013	2046 MB - Once-off Telkom Mobile Night Surfer Data	Tue Apr 30 2013	1024 MB - Bonus Wi-Fi Data Unlimited Speed	Sun Apr 21 2013	10240 MB - Once-off All Networks Data	Tue Apr 30 2013	4 MB
<Trixar_za> ^-- lol
<Trixar_za> That's what the onnet.8ta.com site shows
<Kilos> thats a nice bonus if you are near a wifi tower
<Trixar_za> True, but I'm not :/
<Kilos> nor me
<Kilos> i have an old nokia that does wifi, do you just click scan and will it find any wifi in the area or must it be programmed in
<Trixar_za> Would be useful if I was in Cape Town at the moment though
<Cantide> i also have that wifi data... but no idea how i would be able to use it ,_,v
<Kilos> just looked, nearest wifi is over the mountain from us
<Kilos> sigh
<Cantide> how do you check?
<Kilos> sec i get the link for you
<Kilos> http://www.trustive.com/hotspots/South%20Africa/
<Kilos> you can move around till you near where you are
<Kilos> like google earth i think
<Kilos> there are most likely other wifi peeps as well
<Kilos> Cantide: ^^
<Kilos> Trixar_za: how far are you from the nearest wifi place
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> far from me..
<Cantide> thanks, Kilos 
<Kilos> im sure one can make an external antennae thats directional to get further
<Kilos> as long as there arent mountains in between
<Kilos> np
<Trixar_za> No clue. Probably Bellville or some other big town
<Trixar_za> Would probably be near shopping centers too
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> methinks maybe inetpro could get one with an outside antenna there where he is
<Squirm> hi
<Cantide> hey Squirm :)
<Kilos> how far is your repair job Squirm 
<Squirm> Kilos: with what?
<Kilos> that corrupt partition table i think it was
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> I think the image will be complete tomorrow morning
<Squirm> then I can start messing with the table
<Kilos> good luck
<Squirm> 461Gb of 1Tb
<Kilos> ouch
<magedroid> Evening all
<magedroid> Here is an idea for some  http://ncrmnt.org/wp/2013/03/19/theres-a-server-in-my-pocket/
<somaunn> hello everyone
<Vince-0> g'eve
<Kilos> hi somaunn Vince-0 
<Kilos> wb mage
<Kilos> aw i missed robopaul
<Kilos> hopefully the internet is in better shape tomorrow
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Vince-O> cya
<Vince-0> I switched to FNBconnect on IS and International access is better
<somaunn> guys, i need your advise
<somaunn> would like to launch a business that can be managed from
<somaunn> hom
<somaunn> home
<nuvolari_> :-/
<nuvolari_> stupid stupid 
<nuvolari_> left my git user exposed
<Trixar_za> somaunn: If you figure that out, tell me how. I'm looking for the same kind of thing.
<somaunn> Trixar_za, Okay
<Trixar_za> So far I'm just making business cards, some fliers and working on a website (and organizing web hosting with a friend)
<somaunn> Trixar_za, have a look at this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2pLohbOnZw
<somaunn> Trixar_za, i've just got it minutes ago
<somaunn> may help
<somaunn> i've actually almost finished with my home office
<somaunn> looks good but still need to add few things
<Trixar_za> These days you're forced to make your own business
<nuvolari> halp
<nuvolari> I somehow messed up iptables
<nuvolari> without using it directly
<nuvolari> I tried vuurmuur, then uninstalled it
<nuvolari> now I can't ping anywhere
<nuvolari> except home
<nuvolari> (I know you can mess up badly with iptables, but that's all I know about it)
<Squirm> Maaz: tell Kilos it's 01:28 and there is 780Gb copied. hopefully backed up bu the morning
<Maaz> Squirm: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-23
<Kilos> morning all
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, Squirm on freenode told me "tell Kilos it's 01:28 and there is 780Gb copied. hopefully backed up bu the morning" 9 hours, 28 minutes and 36 seconds ago
<Kilos> whew 
<Squirm> heh
<Squirm> yep
 * Squirm goes and flies quadcopter
<Kilos> careful
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<Vince-0> Hi!
<nuvolari> hmm, more like Moafternoon
<Vince-0> yep
<Vince-0> almost
<nuvolari> lesson I've learned: have an iptables script close by
<nuvolari> and don't install firewall applications that you don't know
<nuvolari> I almost got locked out of my node last night and boy, was it worrying
<nuvolari> Vince-0: I checked out tt-rss
<nuvolari> not my cuppa syndication
<Vince-0> aw
<Vince-0> for iptables - check shorewall. I use it at work
<Vince-0> also has a nice webmin module
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> the main point of yuckiness of tt-rss is that it doesn't have j/k navigation :P
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos!
<nuvolari> git's ek moet amper weer waai
<nuvolari> *gits
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<Vince-0> nuvolari, you mean hot key navigation? I neve use it
<nuvolari> yeah, vi/google turned us in to j/k-addicts
<nuvolari> ok, bbl
<Vince-0> cya 
<Vince-0> chores time
<inetpro> nuvolari: try https://dev.newsblur.com/
<Kilos> lo pro
<inetpro> eh Kilos
<Kilos> hi somaunn Cantide 
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<somaunn> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> who knows how i can find that open with option. unity is trying to open cds and flash disks with package manager even when no packages are there
<Kilos> and when it shows a stick in the launcher right clicking dont give an open with option
<Cantide> in the dash?
<Kilos> lemme try that
<Cantide> oh no no
<Cantide> i thought you were asking about it in the dash
<Cantide> because i have not yet been able to "open with" in the dash and it bugs me :<
<Kilos> it tries to open all media with package installer
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> ive been through settings over and over , dont see anywhere to change it
<Cantide> Kilos, what about all settings -> details
<Cantide> then removable media
<Kilos> nope
<Cantide> okay.. then i'm clueless :<
<Kilos> all those are set right for vids audio etc
<Cantide> hmm
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos 
<nuvolari> o/ hi nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> meh, it's a flat day
<nlsthzn> nuvolari, alo
<nlsthzn> flat like the freestate ?
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: I don't know how to describe it
<nlsthzn> powerless?
<nuvolari> the vlaktes of the freestate is nice
<nuvolari> but emotionally having vlaktes sucks
<nuvolari> :P I'm not depressed normally
<nuvolari> it's like a heart-mind thing
<nuvolari> and it has nothing to do with another person or being
<nuvolari> something like "Yeah! Let's do this! ... Nooope. *thumb-tuble*"
<Kilos> sjoe ander meneer wind wat hier waai
<Kilos> inetpro, jy gaan wegspoel
<inetpro> Kilos: that was quite a hectic storm
<Kilos> yeah but min water
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> still quite a bit of wind but it has calmed down a bit
<Kilos> yeah 
<inetpro> nuvolari: get yourself a bit of ginger for a boost
<Kilos> whew sharks/rebels 64/7
<Kilos> sharks scored 10 tries
<Kilos> and only 4 the rest of the season
<Kilos> yo smile4ever 
<Kilos> go vote for tara
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :)
<smile4ever> where? :)
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> http://music4pixels.thepixelproject.net/the-youtube-cover-carnival-about/valentine-2013-youtube-cover-carnival-vote-your-favourite-semi-finalist-into-the-finals/
<Kilos> Maaz, shorten http://music4pixels.thepixelproject.net/the-youtube-cover-carnival-about/valentine-2013-youtube-cover-carnival-vote-your-favourite-semi-finalist-into-the-finals/
<Maaz> Kilos: That reduces to: http://is.gd/MuOlvV
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<smile4ever> Maaz: cool
<Maaz> That is good to know
<smile4ever> Kilos: I'm on my desktop now, so no problem :D
<Kilos> so did you vote smile4ever ??
<Kilos> get all your friends to vote as well pleaswe
<Kilos> everytime i get someone to vote for tara that number 5 also moves up
<Kilos> grrr
<smile4ever> Kilos: not yet I'm reading :)
<smile4ever> * listening
<smile4ever> :p
<Kilos> ok
<smile4ever> need to start chrome for you, Kilos, lol
<smile4ever> :p
<smile4ever> it's the only browser that has flash here
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> ty smile4ever 
<smile4ever> Kilos: yw :) voted for Tara-Lynn Sharrock
<Kilos> ty smile4ever 
<smile4ever> I like her the best
<smile4ever> ;)
<smile4ever> will you mary Tara-Lynn Sharrock, Kilos? :p
<smile4ever> * marry
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> lol she is my daughter smile4ever 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<smile4ever> Kilos: are you crazy? Such a great daughter
<smile4ever> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> really
<smile4ever> yes :)
<Trixar_za> Kilos: I just updated Sakis3G again
<Trixar_za> Even though it can add the new database without an error, it still doesn't work unless I copy my old one over it
<Kilos> fix it
<Kilos> the old one worked lekker
<Trixar_za> It works now, but newer devices might not work
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> what did you change'
<Kilos> you must make it bullet proof so it just works
<Kilos> and even better if you make a .deb of it too
<Kilos> hi josvis 
<Kilos> long time no see
<josvis> Hi kilos, been in the bundus
<Kilos> where josvis ?
<Trixar_za> I updated to usb-modeswitch 1.2.5 with my custom database copied over the new one
<Kilos> ah
<josvis> Velddrift
<Kilos> hunting/fishing?
<Kilos> camping
<Trixar_za> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=904
<josvis> eating bokkoms
<Trixar_za> Hehehe, using my previous notes, I got the last 'good' copy of the database again
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> So I can do a better 'update' of the database
<Kilos> will test it here tomorrow Trixar_za if i can find my notes on installing
<Kilos> actually whats news about the sakis site?
<Kilos> someone should take it over if possible and save spanne peeps probs
<superfly> morning all
<Trixar_za> brb. Testing it
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Trixar_za> I copied over the last good database rather than my increasingly wrong mass rewrite one
<Kilos> ah
<Trixar_za> should fix bugs with newer devices
<Kilos> its a shame the site is down
<Trixar_za> Seems to be working
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> ok Trixar_za i extract it and then open with what
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I just updated the link too
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> so where are the unity guy
<Kilos> mine wants to open everything with package installer
<Kilos> cds and external devices
<Kilos> sticks etc
<Kilos> guys
<josvis> where in SA can one find new laptops with Ubuntu preloaded or just blank ? 
<Kilos> yo cocooncrash 
<Kilos> whew josvis there has been lotsa mail about that
<Trixar_za> josvis: I know compaq used to offer that. Not sure if they still do.
<superfly> josvis: nowhere
<Kilos> inetpro, does the floss man still get them
 * Kilos forgets his name
<Kilos> Vince-0, you here
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> oh it was lionthinker he spoke to about ? flossman
<Vince-0> haai
<Vince-0> im here but not altogether
<josvis> then Ubuntu must have a terrible uphill battle
<superfly> josvis: any OS other than Windows has an uphill battle (expect for Mac, because that's a hardware platform), becuase Microsoft has monopolistic agreements with hardware manufacturers.
<josvis> this is disappointing
<Kilos> Symmetria, why dont you import lappys and sell them here without winsucks on?
<magespawn> secure boot much!
<magespawn> there was that mail on the lists about the other loco getting involved testing the new equipment from a manufacturer
<magespawn> might be an idea to get in 
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<smile4ever> good night :D
<smile4ever> :)
 * smile4ever goes too
<nlsthzn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-24
<Squirm> feels good to wake up at 10:30
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i was up at 6 .-.
<Squirm> lol
<charl> good afternoon all
<Cantide> afternoon~
<charl> hi Cantide 
<charl> how's it going
<Cantide> it's going okay :)
<Cantide> and you?
<charl> well thanks
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> my plans are slowly but surely progressing
<charl> your plans?
<Cantide> erm
<Cantide> to move to Asia
<charl> oh nice! you are moving?
<charl> to korea?
<Cantide> hope so :)
<charl> very cool
<Cantide> just waiting for graduation before i start looking for a job
<Cantide> and that should be at the end of May
<charl> ah, if you don't mind me asking, what are you studying? something ict-related?
<Cantide> a BA with majors in linguistics and English
<Cantide> finished it now, just waiting for graduation
<Cantide> i think most schools there want to hire people with degrees in education though
<charl> ah cool, are you going to be teaching english?
<Cantide> also, if you want to work at a university there you should have your masters
<Cantide> yeah, that's the plan :)
<Cantide> if not Korea, then Japan
<Cantide> but it looks set to happen this year :)
<charl> i have worked at a bunch of universities and never did a masters
<charl> although i did consider it
<charl> i only have a bachelors
<Cantide> yeah, there are universities in Busan that will hire people without their masters
<Cantide> but i believe it's more difficult in Seoul
<charl> for such a small country it seems like the koreans are very educated
<charl> it must be the high-tech industry
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> they also place a lot of trust and respect in teachers
<Cantide> and education is very important to them
<charl> ah i see, the "sensei" :)
<Cantide> something like that, yes :p
<Cantide> hold on
<charl> i watch a lot of japanese animation and it seems like being a sensei places you in a higher rank of society
<charl> although that is probably not so much the case anymore
<charl> while i was in kenya one of my colleagues had a south korean girlfriend and was spending half his time in south korea
<charl> i was looking at doing an asian tour, like flying to south korea, then traveling to japan, and coming back
<charl> maybe even stop over in china
<charl> a bunch of things happened and i never went through with it though
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> pity
<Cantide> that would have been an amazing trip
<charl> still want to do it but first need to save up some money :)
<Cantide> http://pastebin.com/zMGqQTd7 <- something from a book i'm reading on the Korean language
<charl> wow ok
<charl> interesting
<Cantide> so yeah... teachers in Korea are highly respected
<Cantide> but that also might be changing now
<Cantide> and foreigners don't really have a good image there :/
<Cantide> i think one was caught selling drugs, and another caught for pedophilia a few years ago
<Cantide> not only that, but if you're a teacher there, you're expected to be a person of very high caliber and immense knowledge... so you have to be that person
<charl> sounds like a lot of expectation :)
<Cantide> yeah :-S
<charl> yeah but foreigners everywhere have a bad reputation
<Cantide> acquiring knowledge is the first step
<charl> lemme search for a link
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> that's true
<charl> http://en.rocketnews24.com/2013/01/31/gangnam-style-parody-gaijin-style-hits-the-web-with-mixed-reviews/
<charl> in the netherlands foreigners have a stereotype of being drug abusers and/or criminals
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> yeah, that is really the impression they have of foreigners
<Cantide> but not everyone
<Cantide> and not all foreigners
<Cantide> i was chatting to a Korean girl for a year
<charl> yesh of course
<Cantide> just 2 weeks ago she seemed to get the impression that i am that sort of foreigner
<Cantide> and has now created that image of me in her mind
<Cantide> needless to say, she's stopped communicating with me
<charl> :(
<charl> that's sad
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> but she's too insecure
<Cantide> had i been in Korea already, things might be different
<Cantide> anyway~~
<charl> in some countries foreigners seem to have a positive reputation
<charl> i used to work in gaborone and the botswana girls all seemed to want me as their boyfriend
<Cantide> yeah, actually my time in Asia made me feel appreciated there
<charl> they told me they wanted a "english" / "white" boyfriend
<Cantide> haha
<charl> they seemed to think all white people are rich and spoil their girlfriends
<Cantide> ah, that's the impression that Filipinas have
<charl> i tried to explain that i'm not english but they seem to think all white people are english
<Cantide> so they all chase after foreigners
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> in 3rd world countries i think it's a more common situation
<charl> yeah true
<Cantide> but in countries like Japan and Korea, the girls don't exactly need money
<Cantide> or want that sort of lifestyle
<charl> although i didn't have that in bangladesh, but we did get people asking to take pictures of us
<Cantide> they can get decent jobs themselves
<Cantide> haha
<charl> it seemed like they thought being white is so unusual they needed to get it in a picture
<Cantide> you seem to have travelled a lot :p
<charl> yup :)
<Cantide> i have been to just 5 countries (so far)
<Cantide> i hope to make that 10 in the next 10 years or so :)
<charl> i have lost count :P
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i wish i could say that
<Cantide> i just wish i could graduate asap .-.
<Cantide> the system here is sometimes so slow..
<charl> i know how it feels
<charl> although i used to work part-time while i was studying
<Cantide> i work, too :p
<Cantide> next is honours...
<Cantide> but i'm not sure when i'll start that
<charl> huge winds where i live and snow in some parts of the country
<charl> this in late-march
<charl> absolutely insane weather in europe right now
<Cantide> yeah, i heard about that "spring snow"
<Cantide> our weather is also a bit weird
<Cantide> summer wasn't very hot, except for the odd day
<charl> i have lentebock (bock beer sold in the spring) in the refrigerator
<Cantide> i have no beer ._.
<charl> we had one week which was practically summer
<charl> and then snow the next
<charl> now in my region we have been having terrible winds the last few days
<Cantide> do you have a windmill?
 * Cantide hides
<charl> no where i live there are no windmills
<Cantide> :<
<charl> just across the border in germany they have plenty wind turbines
<charl> the germans are big on their wind turbines
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi charl Cantide 
<Cantide> i like wind turbines
<Kilos> so lekker to get power after lunch
<Cantide> well, any form of renewable power
<Cantide> oh, welcome back to the civilised world :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> charl, did you go vote for tara?
<Kilos> hmm frightened him away
<Cantide> :D
<charl> he tara?
<Kilos> http://is.gd/MuOlvV
<Kilos> my daughter man
<charl> ah !
<Kilos> tara-lynn
<charl> voted :)
<Kilos> ty very much
<charl> sorry i haven't been on irc much the last few weeks, seems like i have missed out
<charl> just been busy on this end
<Kilos> try get friends to vote as well
<Kilos> we forgive you but dont make a habit of it
<charl> :)
<Kilos> when is 9pm est
<Kilos> in our time that is
<charl> eastern standard time?
<charl> UTC - 5 hours
<charl> SAST is UTC + 2 hours
<charl> so 7 hour difference
<Kilos> so 4 am tomorrow morning?
<Kilos> whew
<charl> https://www.google.nl/search?q=time+in+new+york
<charl> it seems like they are in EDT right now, not EST
<charl> that is UTC - 4 hours
<charl> so that makes a 6 hour difference
<Kilos> hi Kanchi 
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> ty :)
<Kilos> hmm... pcs can drive a man to drink
<Kilos> couldnt boot from 2 working drives. kept telling me to insert the boot floppy
<Cantide> boot sequence set wrong?
<Kilos> just when i was ready to do new installs i see in bios its trying to boot from the 3g storage partition
<Kilos> how can it change on its own
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> but all good now again
<Cantide> :)
<Kilos> Cantide, get your buddies all over the world to vote too please. still 16 to go for 5th place
<Cantide> >.<
<Cantide> i deactivated my Facebook account the other day
<Cantide> so i have only IRC and email
<Cantide> a little tricky :p
<Kilos> i never go facebook
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> maybe i should just go see fb but dunno how many peeps even look there because its deserted
<Kilos> ai its changed so i cant find much
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hello uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> how are you?
<Kilos> maintaining ty neil and you?
<Kilos> been searching everywhere for votes for tara
<Kilos> even ians old girlfriends
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and still 16 or so to go
<nlsthzn> link me again please then I will also
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> http://is.gd/MuOlvV
<Kilos> you got contacts that will vote too?
<nlsthzn> thx
<nlsthzn> will see what I can do :)
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> not much time left
<Kilos> 9pm est it closes
<nlsthzn> kk
<Cantide> what time will that be here?
<Kilos> im lost
<Kilos> Maaz, convert est to gmt
<Maaz> Kilos: I can't do that: Unknown unit 'est'
<Kilos> ai
<Squirm> hi
<Cantide> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Est
<nlsthzn> done...
<Cantide> looks like it's UTC + 2
<Cantide> err
<Cantide> UTC + 10
<Cantide> and we're UTC + 2
<Kilos> what is utc?
<Cantide> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTC
<nlsthzn> same as gmt
<Kilos> ah thats nice to know ty Cantide 
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> so 8 hours ahead of us
<Kilos> oh my arent they closed then yet?
<Cantide> yeah... would be..
<Cantide> damn
<Cantide> and i just asked my brother
<Cantide> but 9 pm est on which day?
<Kilos> nope not closed yet
<Kilos> 24th i think
<Cantide> cool
<Kilos> i battle working times out
<Cantide> my brother is trying from within a VM, too lol
<Kilos> ah tell him ty very much 
<Cantide> <RoboPaul> very welcome. ;)
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> ah is that him
<Cantide> yup
<Kilos> he was here for a few secs other day
<Kilos> tell him to hang not in out
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> he usually doesn't join channels
<Cantide> and just chats to me in PM
<Cantide> and he lives in Japan, so.. -za isn't really applicable to him
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> we have netherlanders and have had russians so why not japan
<Kilos> and an arab too
<Trixar_za> Kilos: Look what I found: http://zool33.uni-graz.at/petz/umtskeeper/
<Trixar_za> Oh and this: http://web.archive.org/web/20120808142345/http://wiki.sakis3g.org/wiki/index.php?title=Sakis3G_script
<Kilos> ah lekker Trixar_za have you tried it?
<Trixar_za> Going to now
<Trixar_za> See if I can get it to autoconnect me when I plug the modem in
<Cantide> Kilos, <RoboPaul> thought I would be clever and vot with my mobile...but I am using wifi. :P lolz
<Cantide> maybe try voting with your phone :p
<Cantide> <RoboPaul> turned off wifi, used LTE, and bamm, voted twice! ;)
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> i gotta take this sim to use fone online
<Cantide> oh..
<Cantide> but then it might have the same IP
<Cantide> so..
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> is the ip on the sim or hdd
<Kilos> i go eat quick
<Cantide> well, your ISP, in this case your cellular network determines your IP
<Cantide> i think each time you reconnect you get a slightly different IP
<Cantide> but the website still seems to recognise it ;-;
<Cantide> i managed to vote again with my phone :p
<Trixar_za> Cool
<Trixar_za> I just learned how to create a 'binary free' copy of sakis3g
<Cantide> Kilos, I tried to get some voters in another channel, too :p
<Kilos> ty Cantide anywhere is welcome
<Kilos> she just gotta be in top 5 then its up to her 
<Cantide> np :)
<Cantide> huh
<Cantide> her votes went up
<Kilos> hi griffin_ 
<Cantide> but so did the other people's -_-v
<Kilos> how many more?
<Kilos> aw
<griffin_> Good evening...... Kilos
<Cantide> she's on 161 now
<Kilos> eek still 12 behind
<Cantide> but the person in 5th has 173 T-T
<Cantide> hey griffin_ :)
<Kilos> griffin_, please vote for tara_lynn at http://is.gd/MuOlvV
<griffin_> Hi every1
<Kilos> and tell others too
<Kilos> no much time left methinks
<griffin_> * tara_lynn?
<Kilos> my daughter
<Kilos> in aus
<Squirm> lo Trixar_za 
<Squirm> Trixar_za: who are you avoiding?
<griffin_> Kilos you must be proud
<Kilos> yeah i am griffin_ but we havent met yet
<Kilos> only online
<Kilos> been in contact through idols and xfactor a coupla times but never gets to the top
<Trixar_za> Nobody in particular @ Squirm
<Trixar_za> Hi btw
<Squirm> Trixar_za: then who as a group?
<Squirm> pfft
<Squirm> if you didn't want me around you could have just said something :/
 * Squirm storms off
<Kilos> Squirm, have you voted?
<Kilos> and the whole school?
<Squirm> Kilos: going to
<Squirm> Kilos: whole school is on leave
<Kilos> when is 9PM est in our time
<Squirm> oh yes, I stormed off
<Kilos> well friends then please squirm
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> Maaz: 21:00 est to cat
<Maaz> Squirm: What?
<Squirm> 21:00pmEST=04:00amCAT
<Squirm> cat = central africa time
<Kilos> oh we got till 4 am then
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> thats us isnt it?
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hello
<Kilos> please vote for tara-lynn @ http://is.gd/MuOlvV
<Kilos> Tonberry, ^^
<Kilos> hi smile4ever get friends to vote please we still behind
<Kilos> and i poegaai
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Kilos> 7 hours left to vote
<nuvolari> o/
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-17
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<Spekko> Morning people
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> morning jabberwocky93 Spekko Squirm psydroid1 and inetpro 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<jabberwocky93> morning Kilos
<jabberwocky93> maas coffee on
<Kilos> haha
<jabberwocky93> lol
<jabberwocky93> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
 * jabberwocky93 almost made a typo in the second attempt
<Kilos> Maaz rusks please
<Squirm> morning
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<Squirm> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Squirm?
<Kilos> bathing in milk gave cleopatra a white milky complexion
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for jabberwocky93 and Kilos!
<Kilos> bathing in coffee makes you look like barak obama
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Spekko> Morning Kilos
<superfly> guten morgen
<Kilos> guten morgen superfly 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos-> ai!
<Vince-0> lekka Internet in paradise
<Kilos-> haha
<Kilos-> mine is trying to sort modems that why in out
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos-> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos-, whats with the tail?
<Kilos-> oh my sorry
<magespawn> no worries, looks rather stylish
<Kilos> i got nm seeing two modems at once and havent even added a script for it yet
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but i cant get kde nm to see the d-link yet
<Kilos> very interesting business this
<Kilos> you get the .deb off the dwm-156 and install it
<Kilos> then it connects on booting but not seen in nm
<Kilos> only way i found to kill it is with sakis3g
<magespawn> you getting to be the modem master
<Kilos> but i sukkel man
<Kilos> got lekker modem working tools but all for xp
<Kilos> and i dont wanna fiddle in my first new modem
<Kilos> but i need it connecting stably so i can then brick the zte mf190
<magespawn> Patience will get you a long way Kilos 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i bricked your e220 fiddling with a hex editor and nearly cried
<Kilos> then found a way to force new firmware in
<Kilos> hows things by you and family magespawn 
<magespawn> all good, taking a bit of getting used to me not being there for two nights a week
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> you in jhb then?
<Kilos> hi spinza 
<Kilos> inetpro good morning
<magespawn> no, Empangeni, family still in Hluhluwe
<Kilos> whats in pangeni
<magespawn> the head office and two of the other properties
<Kilos> you about 100ks away hey
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi magespawn
<magespawn> whoops
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ai! now imageshack wants you to upgrade to a pay account
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hi liamjt 
<liamT> greetings
<Kilos> mixed up nick today
<Kilos> oh you here 2 times twice
<Kilos> oh my here comes a storm
<liamT> why am I here twice, what's going on ?
<Kilos> if our power goes off i lose my modem
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ?
<liamT> liamjt seems to be coming from my pc, as well as liamT, odd
<Kilos> yeah i get same addy on both
<liamT> it happens when you open the program twice 
<liamT> who knew ?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ja bduk1 waar is mazal?
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro lyk of groot water van die weste af kom
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> wb magespawn storming here so who knows how long ill be here
<Kilos> maybe safer to shutdown for a while
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> aw i missed amai
<Kilos> maiaas well
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday  wb
<Kilos> how are you girl
<maiatoday> fine thankx Kilos 
<magespawn> later a;; home time
<magespawn> all too
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> sup Vince-0 
<Kilos> found tools for modern 3g modems
<Kilos> http://u3-tool.sourceforge.net/
<Kilos> scared to use them at the moment though
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> me finding lekker tools
<Kilos> http://u3-tool.sourceforge.net/
<Kilos> but everything is for windows
<charl> interesting
<charl> that looks like it's for linux?
<charl> hi Golynx 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Golynx> hi charl
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi not_found at work again?
<not_found> yup
<Kilos> scream when you are bored
<Golynx> hey not_found
<Golynx> lol Kilos
<not_found> only 11 more hours to go... why would I get bored :'(
<not_found> hi Golynx
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hey not_found can you google there when you are bored?
<not_found> got an ssh tunnel set up so the internets are wide open to me now
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i have found a tool for removing that virtual cdrom from sticks but dont know what that will do to the modem part
<not_found> sounds like a one way mission :p
<Kilos> i dunno thats why i want to find out before i try it
<Kilos> isnt all that stuff in there for installing on windows mainly
<Kilos> wb liamT 
<Kilos> stop with the tongue neelsie ill post a sharp knife just now
<Kilos> :-D
<Kilos> thats a better one
<not_found> *sigh*
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good morning
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro kyk onder in die lienk http://www.zeroshell.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3548&sid=2ac3f79a6dbe52d45421ee37e5d7ab70" 1 day, 6 hours, 6 minutes and 25 seconds ago
<inetpro> ai!
<not_found> lol
<not_found> hi inetpro
<inetpro> hi not_found
<kbmonkey> hello there
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey hows you?
<kbmonkey> fine Kilos how are you?
<Kilos> good ty
<kbmonkey> internet still down at work, I get sent to someone else's office to work.
<not_found> o/ kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> in between I pack boxes for my move in 2 weeks
<Kilos> wow
<kbmonkey> and this weekend travelling to jhb for my future brother in law's bachelor's party
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> and showing the flat to people, its busy lol
<kbmonkey> oh and the bank sudenly told me I have to renew my card, wow what is happening XD
<Kilos> funny things happen all over
<Kilos> ive had an account with imageshack for some years
<Kilos> now they sai it expires in 30 days
<Kilos> say
<kbmonkey> ja, and my voda phone contract ends next month. I think Im going to cancel. get top-up - cheaper
<Kilos> topup=pay as you go?
<kbmonkey> yes I guess that
<Golynx> betaal soos jy gaan = less stress i think
<Golynx> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hi Golynx, I agree XD
<Kilos> ya much better
<Golynx> :)
<Kilos> then its a pleasure not a commitment
<Kilos> hi Private_User what did you break
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<kbmonkey> Im going to shower and eat something
<Private_User> hmm,,. does it taste good soaking wet?
<Kilos> lol
<charl> i hear it is raining cats and dogs there
<Private_User> hehehe nothing broke yet... I think...
<charl> except the clouds, they are leaking
<Kilos> only had 1mm this avy charl now its gone
<Golynx> hi Private_User
<charl> ah that's nothing
<Kilos> yeah
<Private_User> hiya Golynx
<Kilos> but some places are flooded out i see on the news
<Private_User> and 'sup charl
<Private_User> and kbmonkey
<charl> hi Kilos, Private_User 
<charl> :)
<Private_User> although he is gone to shower and eat something
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> brb, gonna go eat food. maybe next time I will try something showered ;) ...hehehe
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> kbmonkey: depending on how much you use your phone, pay as you go can be more expensive
<Kilos> naand inetpro 
 * inetpro hates how the mobile companies force the poor guy on the street to communicate less
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> poor guys also have family and friends to talk to
 * Golynx blames Vodacom and MTN
<Golynx> 20c per minute, is too much to ask for them
<Kilos> wow is that what it costs now
<Kilos> im sure when i stopped foning it was near R3 a min
<Golynx> Kilos nope, thats what ICASA wants to make it
<Kilos> oh 20c is good then
<Golynx> but those companies wana take them to court over it
<Kilos> ya they making a fortune and dont want to lose it
<Golynx> lol R3 is too much 
<Kilos> then they might have to work for a living
<Golynx> lol ya
<Kilos> used to be expensive when cells came out
<Golynx> true
<Golynx> still they struggle to get below R1 now
<Kilos> i gave up and only foned my mom and everyone else got an sms
<inetpro> what does a local Telkom landline call cost these days?
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> think it is something like 18c per minute
<inetpro> 0.3c per sec
<inetpro> those are the rates that we should should communicate with on mobiles
<inetpro> communicate at
<Kilos> yeah they should put caps on what they can charge
<Kilos> and force all to give same value for money
<inetpro> and no expensive advertising
<Golynx> MTN is making a deal with Telkom http://www.techcentral.co.za/telkom-firms-up-mtn-deal-talks/46815/
<Golynx> Vodacom wants to do the same with Neotel
<Golynx> dunno how this will impact the "poor guy" though
<Golynx> hey smile
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi, restarting.. brb ;)
<smile> back :p
<Kilos> wassup smile 
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> hi smile
<charl> whow the security of whatsapp is a disaster
<Golynx> charl: is that the ssl part
<charl> Golynx: https://twitter.com/kaepora/status/445623864065007616
<charl> Golynx: http://blog.digital-forensics.it/2012/05/whatsapp-forensics.html
<Golynx> hmm, and here i'm using sqlite for all my phonegap apps lol
<charl> that said, threema's security has been shot down pretty badly too
<charl> or no sorry, i got that one confused, i was thinking of telegram
<Golynx> they should invest in better encryption though
<Golynx> thats the only way to keep data safe
<Golynx> Even the best encryption wont last a minute from what the NSA is building http://m.voanews.com/a/nsa-building-a-quantum-supercomputer/1822963.html
<charl> they are funding a project in NL too
<Kilos> seems they want in everywhere
<charl> if you read dutch: http://www.tudelft.nl/nl/actueel/laatste-nieuws/artikel/detail/nederlandse-overheid-geeft-startsein-voor-race-naar-quantumcomputer/
<Kilos> i saw somewhere they had hijacked bots to use for spying
<charl> who knows what all these bots here are doing
<charl> nobody knows what they are doing, even if they are coming from russian ips
<Kilos> well irc seems to have them under control now
<charl> irc is a public and unencrypted medium in any case
<charl> nothing we say or do here should not be on public record
<charl> i feel different about my private chats with friends and family though
<Kilos> those are the ones they want to spy on
<Kilos> all those bots popping in here was for practise runs and to see who uses irc here and everywhere else
<charl> maybe
<Golynx> the NSA got some very attractive information that advertising agencies would pay a handsome sum of money for. Possibly a form of income for the US government aswell.
<charl> good point, never thought of it like that
<charl> give us companies the edge :)
<charl> but i have to say, what the GCHQ was doing with those webcams was just plain hilarious
<charl> they say that it became unmanagable inside the organisation because people ran amok watching all the porn
<Golynx> lol i dont know about that, but it sounds funny as you said it :D
<smile> hi charl :)
<smile> I'm not really awake, going to bed..
<smile> good night :)
<Golynx> night smile :)
<Kilos> night smile
<Kilos> ;-
<Kilos> ai!\
<Kilos> :-D
<smile> :)
<charl> i'm gonna go take a shower and then off to bed too
<charl> have a good night all
<Golynx> take care charl
<Kilos> night charl 
<Private_User> cool charl, g'nite but let us know which brand you take to bed... ;)
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> good night charl
<Golynx> night all!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-18
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn and others
<nlsthzn> morning
<nuvolari> o/ hi nlsthzn, oom Kilos 
<nlsthzn> alo
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<bduk1> More Kilos  en almal
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> did you get much rain last night/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> not a drop
<bduk1> 34 ml in Rayton yesterday
<bduk1> mm
<magespawn> we got some here last night, very  heavy but did not last long
<Kilos> we just had heavy mist last 2 mornings, cant see anything 200 metres away and everything sopping wet
<Kilos> and its getting cold again
<magespawn> well at least there is some moisture around
<magespawn> winter is coming
<Kilos> yeah
<bduk1> They say 2 months after the mist the frost comes
<magespawn> never use superglue on your shoes when you are wearing them
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> rofl
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> you can get superglue disolving stuff
<magespawn> yup and how to apply it to the foot inside the shoe?
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> anyway bbl, got some outside work to do today
<Kilos> sis says when feet sweat it comes lose
<Kilos> then sandpapewr inside of shoe to get it smooth again
<Kilos> she speaks from experience
<Kilos> haha
<jabberwocky93> morning all
<Spekko> morning all
<Spekko> Maaz: Coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93 Spekko 
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<jabberwocky93> more Kilos :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Spekko and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Spekko> Thank you Maaz
<jabberwocky93> Map of package dependencies in the Ubuntu Software Center http://i.imgur.com/8yHC8.jpg (dont have any references)
<Kilos> lol WAYTTD
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> morning all
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<magespawn> jabberwocky93, very cool map, amazing how complex it is, reminds me of a map of the brain or of the galaxy
<magespawn> thanks for the tip Kilos, also your skin eventually dies and it will come lose
<Golynx> o/
<Golynx> skin ?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Golynx he superglue his shoe while foot was inside
<Golynx> oh lol
<Golynx> i thought it was an ubuntu skin, or when your underground after being burried the skin comes loose
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> oh hi Kilos
<Kilos> haha
<Golynx> :D
<Golynx> i like how facebook wana put a Skype like service into WhatsApp. Then you will see the big babies MTN and Vodacom crying even more louder lol
<magespawn> hi Golynx 
<magespawn> my blond moment for the week
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<Golynx> lol all good
<Golynx> we're all blond deep down
<magespawn> if you have the know how you can set up an asterisk server and make free calls for ever anyway, just need data
<Golynx> yeah thats true, but too much work lol 
<Golynx> WhatsApp got a massive userbase, so having something like that will surely hit the mobile operators hard
<Golynx> loss in voice revenue from overseas players is something they cannot stop
<Golynx> so they're days of being the fat lazy cats is coming to an end, and they need to change they're business models 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<Golynx> magespawn: i'm gonna try that someday, seems like a good little private project to take on
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Golynx> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Golynx> hi charl
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy charl 
<charl> hi Golynx 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> it is realtively simple and you don't need the expensive equipment if you are not going going to take pots or cell calls
<magespawn> hi charl ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> relatively 
<magespawn> i have not worked out how to route incoming calls to a cell number through the asterisk yet
<Golynx> magespawn: yeah, i think .amr files are the smallest soound files but with the least quality to convert the voice to before sending it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Golynx> why need a cell number 
<magespawn> i also not sure how the routing would work if you had a paid for sip account
<magespawn> for people to call you, i am not sure how the routing would work to your asterisk from the cell network
<Kilos> whatever happened to that guy that said he was an asterisk expert
<Golynx> lol the whole point is to bypass the cell networks 
<magespawn> for example, people who do not have an account on your server, how would they call you?
<magespawn> that is why skype to skype is free but all the other call you pay for
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<magespawn> then you start getting into interconnect rates, and nobody would want to pair with you if you have a low number of users
<charl> magespawn: i'm curious, how's federation looking with asterisk at the moment
<charl> magespawn: with lync you can federate with skype, yahoo etc and with other lync users on other networks
<Golynx> they will have usernames that you either type in or click on . That will be send to the server and the server sends it to the other user if his app is on a connection is made and kept open . Thats how i think it should work atleast
<charl> magespawn: in other words, can you call another asterisk user or a lync user through the internet?
<magespawn> charl as long as the routing between the asterisk servers is setup
<magespawn> static ip or dyn dns something like that
<charl> magespawn: but then you have to configure the routing between each of the asterisk servers manually? that's not so good
<charl> magespawn: you should have all of that work transparently just like with lync
<Golynx> this is alot more work then it appears to be lol
<magespawn> i am still learning about asterisk and what is the best way for things to work
<Golynx> i will rather make use of html5 Websockets with a Nodejs server to do something like this.
<charl> lync does it like this: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj204825.aspx and http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj205134.aspx
<charl> magespawn: sorry for the difficult questions, i'm just asking because i'm curious :)
<charl> Golynx: they are making use of xmpp federation, which in its own is a good standard
<magespawn> but for example, internally my asterisk has a static ip of say 192.168.1.254 but it is behind a nat router so i would need a dyndns for the external ip then set the port routing to find the asterisk on my internal network
<charl> magespawn: you might need to do something dns-related too (in the case of lync) http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj618369.aspx
<charl> if you can do something similar with asterisk it would be really great
<charl> ooh this is very interesting http://blogs.technet.com/b/rischwen/archive/2013/08/21/series-exchange-2013-and-lync-2013-integration-with-asterisknow-pbx-pt-1.aspx
<magespawn> but if you had your asterisk on a vps then the client just has to connect to that either by ip or address
<charl> magespawn: if the ip is external to your network and you're using NAT, you would need to find a way to do NAT traversal though ?
<magespawn> also if the asterisk is on my private network then the connection is dependant on my adsl speed and connection
<charl> yeah but SIP is only for session initiation, so the actual calls should go directly between the endpoints
<charl> if you do a call on your internal network it shouldn't make use of your dsl modem
<magespawn> using a dynamic dns updater from inside my network would allow you to set a static web address to a changing ip
<charl> yeah that's hairy, you could try it though
<charl> a friend of mine has it set up on his cable connection
<charl> can't you get a static ip on dsl ?
<magespawn> charl you can but costs extra
<charl> bah :(
<charl> on my cable provider you can only get a static ip on a "business" connection and that's a whole different package
<charl> i looked at it but they required the signing of a year contract so i backed off and went with the home option instead
<magespawn> the idea would be to have an asterisk server at each of the hotels in the group to handle incoming calls for each hotel and have the asterisk route all internal calls through the internet between the various asterisk servers
<charl> ah you can do that through a VPN then you can encrypt the traffic too
<magespawn> maybe set up a vpn through a vps on the net to handle that traffic
<charl> this series is really interesting: http://blogs.technet.com/b/rischwen/archive/tags/asterisknow/
<charl> i love the fact that lync uses sip/simple as well
<charl> hmm, i would definitely look at getting static ips though, even if it costs a little extra
<charl> putting all of that traffic via a vps is also going to cost money
<charl> and running vpn's over dynamic ips will just end up creating a potential security risk
<magespawn> yup lots of things to consider and make sure that it is stable and secure
<charl> openvpn is gold though, it's highly secure
<charl> once you got that set up, you're sorted
<charl> ok i'm off, need to get some work done, ttyl all
<Squirm> everyone here still alive?
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<magespawn> also as far as i know asterisk and asteriskNOW are not exactly the same thing, but i stand under correction there
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<magespawn> hi Squirm 
<Golynx> hi maiatoday
<Golynx> hi Private_User
<Golynx> hi Squirm
<maiatoday> hi Golynx 
<Private_User> hi Golynx
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> Kilos, what is the best way to make a copy of your system for re-installing?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> was remastersys
<Kilos> what about cloning
<Kilos> or that dd command
<magespawn> hmm, have they not carried on with remastersys?
<Kilos> peeps said it stopped but i havent checked
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Golynx> hi superfly
<Golynx> did my first hello-world app with Flask on Sunday. I will play around with it some more, its great
<superfly> cool
<superfly> and it's not braindead like PHP
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> but a bit confusing
<Golynx> i was trying to make a guestbook app from the same directory as the hello-world app, but failed
<Golynx> seems like it has to be setup at the wsgi file as root url or something
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> hi magespawn 
<psyatw> hi Private_User 
<magespawn> hi psyatw 
<Golynx> hi psyatw
<Private_User> hi psyatw
<psyatw> hi Golynx 
<magespawn> in and out like a yoyo today
<Kilos> oh well
<Private_User> thats what she said...
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> ah damn said it too late
<Private_User> :p
<Kilos> hi liamT 
<liamT> greetings
<Vince-0> !
<Vince-0> whats hapanan in IRC
<liamT> not alot it seems
<Kilos> hi Iraeeu 
<Kilos> charl bot again?
<Kilos> pings this one
<Kilos-> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos-
<Private_User> evening
<charl> hi Private_User 
<charl> good evening all
<charl> Kilos: doesn't look like a bot
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> and i ctcp pinged him
<charl> did you get a response ?
<Kilos> yes 
<charl> ah no then it doesn't conform to the "profile" that was posted on github
<Kilos> quick too
<charl> how's it going?
<charl> otherwise :)
<Kilos> oh well, peeps will learn to say hi when they are greeted
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> and you?
<charl> i'm doing well, got some cool projects going right now
<charl> i'm happy that i can ditch jdeveloper and eclipse and use vim again for all my development
<Kilos> my buntu forgot how to automount usb goodies
<charl> in i3 it never automounts anything in any case
<charl> i just do it manually
<charl> i actually managed to convert one of my colleagues into also using i3, he was very impressed
<charl> the speed, simplicity, how nice it is to launch applications, etc
<Kilos> ya i use diskutility and they show mounted there but after unmount and then mount buttons pressed then they show
<Kilos> whats i3 again?
<charl> it's a modern tiling window manager
<charl> http://i3wm.org/
<Private_User> hi charl
<charl> but it's really clean and neat compared to the other implementations i've seen
<charl> and it's extremely highly configurable except that the default configuration is fine for most users
<charl> so it's (almost) perfect for many seasoned linux users :)
<Kilos> code peeps ya
<Kilos> i like my mouse
<Kilos> dont believe in wasting money
<Kilos> bought mouse so it gotta work
<charl> lol
<Kilos> vim was hard work for me
<Kilos> but i managed the hello world part
<charl> but it does pay off, afaik vim is still one of the most versatile editors available today
<charl> there is practically nothing it either can't do or can't be made to do with some addons
<Kilos> ya man but i dont need to edit much and nano works well when i must
<charl> yeah then it doesn't matter
<charl> there are plenty good editors
<charl> i used to use nano myself (or pico before that on old redhat systems)
<Kilos> nano is lekker for me
<charl> it can be nasty without the -w switch though
<charl> line wrapping issues
<charl> got bitten by that a few times :D
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> haha Golynx the future is so bright you gotta wear shades
<Kilos> 8)
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> where is the sun shining so bright Kilos
<Kilos> yay i even get the keys to use for smileys on konversation
<Kilos> you the one with shades on
<Golynx> oh cool 8) 
<Kilos> Golynx has joined this channel (~jarrydlyn@197.111.223.228).
<Golynx> hmm  :| 
<Kilos> that doesnt show as a recognized emoticon/smiley thing
<Kilos> text only
<Golynx> its an (indifferent) smiley on my client
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe i gotta put some plugin or something to see then all but too much work
<Golynx> like :/  or :\  smiley
<Kilos> ya dont see those
<Golynx> me neither lol
<Golynx> i only got 11 smileys to choose from ,  :)  :(  ;)  :o  :D  8-)  :|  :'(  :@  :p  '< 
<Kilos> oh with konversation i gotta remember the keys thats why a hardly ever use smileys
<Golynx> but yeah irc clients differ on what smiley codes they support
<Kilos> xchat doesnt show anything but text
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> they should have a dropdown list of smileys 
<Golynx> with images, makes no sense to only show  text for a full irc client
<Kilos> (c)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> on mxit that shows chillies
<Kilos> (C)
<Kilos> thats shoulda been a bigger cup
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> and (H) for heart
<Kilos> <3
<Kilos> (H)
<Golynx> yeah that <3 fb uses too
<Kilos> ya cap h tween brackets
<Kilos> fb?
<Golynx> but its too many variations though to make a universal list that all chat apps should use
<Golynx> facebook
<charl> skype also has a huge list
<Kilos> too much work smileys
<Kilos> need only to remember <3 for my daughter
<Golynx> a smiley is just a template that links to an image, its kinda easy to make 
<Golynx> when are you meeting her Kilos
<Kilos> no man i remember 3 now so thats enough
<Kilos> will never have the money to go so far
<Kilos> but we chat daily and she sends me all her completed commisions and so on
<Golynx> oh thats good, she wants her dad to know she's living her dream
<Golynx> never loose hope though, maybe someday you will meet
<Kilos> and i get every song she records
<Golynx> nice, i will like to hear some of her songs someday aswell
<kbmonkey> hi hi - who's talking about me hmmm?
 * kbmonkey 's ears burns
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> she sings a dream Golynx ask the guys
<Golynx> hi kbmonkey
<Golynx> i bet she does Kilos :)
<Kilos> no one said anything bout you kbmonkey 
<Golynx> i always wanted to draw like that , but my hand is not that steady
<Kilos> if someone can rip her idols audition for you you will hear the best
<Kilos> xfactor audtition
<Kilos> the video is lotsa data
<kbmonkey> I saw my away log mentioned me last night Kilos ;)
<Kilos> maybe some clever oke can rip the audio out of it
<Kilos> oh so long ago kbmonkey  sjoe
<Golynx> its okay Kilos i take your word for it ;)
<Kilos> kbmonkey you clever how do you rip audio out of a video file
<kbmonkey> ffmpeg!
<kbmonkey> it is amazing
<Kilos> from cli?
<kbmonkey> yes
<Kilos> well give whole command man
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<kbmonkey> ai ai hang vas meneer ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi captine 
<inetpro> Kilos: ek het hom gekry
<Kilos> wat inetpro ?
<inetpro> die hoendermaaier
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> slag
<Kilos> maak n hoed van die vel
<inetpro> https://plus.google.com/114254397525521567468/posts
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> actually, my tuinier het hom self in die hoenderhok vasgepen vanoggend
<Kilos> gelukkig ne
<inetpro> wat sê jy wat is dit?
<Kilos> groot skade gemaak daai ding
<inetpro> baie
<Kilos> wag ek kyk mooi
<inetpro> en as ons nou rustig sit en dink dan pla die ding ons al amper drie jare lank
<inetpro> het lank net eiers gesteel
<charl> inetpro: what is it? what type of animal?
<inetpro> charl: nee man, ek wil eers hoor wat sê Kilos
<charl> oh i see now you don't know either :)
<charl> sorry haven't read the whole conversation
<Kilos> sjoe lyk nie soos n inheemse dier nie
<captine> hi there
<Kilos> maybe an imported pet that escaped
<captine> anyone here on afrihost?  am thinking of changing but not sure of the quality of the connetions
<inetpro> looks to me like the Slender mongoose (Afrikaans: Swartkwasmuishond)
<inetpro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slender_mongoose
<Kilos> weet  jy inetpro ?
<kbmonkey> captine, I was very happy with them for a long while
<Kilos> jy seker?
<kbmonkey> on their mifi device now, but their DSL is on par
<inetpro> wel nie 100% nie, maar ander fotos lyk so
<ThatGraemeGuy> inetpro: isn't that a meerkat?
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh.... hi :-)
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you want the audio extracted in the same encoded format, wav, or ogg?
<charl> is there any chance of it being a type of marten ?
<charl> they are not native to africa though, they are native to europe
<inetpro> see: http://www.warwicktarboton.co.za/other%20crea%20pgs/248SMong.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> captine: been with afrihost for 4+ years, very satisfied
<Kilos> doesnt matter kbmonkey 
<charl> ah yes it looks a lot like that mongoose
<Kilos> mp3 better though
 * kbmonkey wonders how mp3 is better
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro musta been someones pet, they arent local here but
<kbmonkey> http://savvyadmin.com/extract-audio-from-video-files-to-wav-using-ffmpeg/
<Kilos> here on the way to harties was an animal park that flooded some years back and everything escaped
<Kilos> i dont like wav its to winfied and always larger
<Kilos> ty my monkey
<kbmonkey> in a nutshell
<kbmonkey> ffmpeg -i video.mkv -acodec pcm_s16le -ac 2 audio.wav
<Kilos> where do you put the path to the video?
<kbmonkey> lame -V0 -q0 --vbr-new audio.wav audio.mp3
<kbmonkey> video.mkv is your video file
<kbmonkey> then you use the 'lame' command to make it to mp3
<Kilos> and must it be in home
<kbmonkey> or for ogg:
<kbmonkey> ffmpeg -i audio.wav  -acodec libvorbis audio.ogg
<kbmonkey> install libogg for that, or lame for mp3
<kbmonkey> nah, it can be in any directory that your user can read and write to Kilos 
<Kilos> no /home/miles/Desktop/?
<kbmonkey> you probably get GUIs for these, but I cannot suggest any
<kbmonkey> yes Desktop would work
<Kilos> no i only want to rip one
<kbmonkey> lol, I don't have a Desktop :p
<Golynx> Kilos its fine , you dont have to do it :)
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> like i said i take your word for it
<Kilos> it will be for me too Golynx because i dont wanna see the vid everytime
<Golynx> oh okay 
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> yw kilos :) to get all these tools you can run:
<kbmonkey> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg lame
<inetpro> sjoe, you guys were chatting away today
 * inetpro giving up reading the backlogs
<kbmonkey> mine says it will need 700Kb to install
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<Kilos> i can always rely on my monkey
<Kilos> mostly
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> mostly
<kbmonkey> ;D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> 214kB download only
<Kilos> ffmpeg was already latest version
<kbmonkey> neat :D
<kbmonkey> we can find you a ffmpeg gui if you like, but I know Kilos is so near professional with the command line ;)
<Kilos> dunno what its installed for but ya
<Kilos> no this is good ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> keeps the brain sharp
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> haha
<kbmonkey> ffmpeg converts video and audio and lame makes mp3
<Kilos> im good at apt-get update and aptitude upgrade and install and remove
<Kilos> and nano sort my nm
<captine> ThatGraemeGuy, thanks.  What package you on?  I am on cybersmart 20gig 10meg + 50gig addon
<Kilos> inetpro there were of those at the snake park at harties before they got washed out around 92 we think
<kbmonkey> snakes?
<Kilos> 2002
<Kilos> mongoose that aint from this area
<Kilos> killed the pros ckicken farming
<Kilos> chicken
<kbmonkey> ohhh
<kbmonkey> the snake's natural enemy
<kbmonkey> I watched an empisode of he-man, and orko the wizard gigantified a mongoose to scare away the snake men.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ami kbmonkey winff is the gui thing
<Kilos> in ubuntu repos
<kbmonkey> aaah
<inetpro> Kilos: interesting
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> good find!
<inetpro> Kilos: wikipedia tells me "The slender mongoose, with up to fifty subspecies, are found throughout sub-Saharan Africa"
<Kilos> ya but we never seen them in this area
<Kilos> swaar been here for 65 years
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> we got different ones here
<Kilos> also steal eggs
<Golynx> lol this is so funny. Cellc hit back at MTN's ad that was supposed to hit back at Cellc over their first ad about MTN :D www.techcentral.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Cell-C-ad-640.jpg
<Golynx> http://www.techcentral.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Cell-C-ad-640.jpg
<inetpro> Golynx: lol
<inetpro> yes that was very original
<inetpro> am just a bit surprised that these guys keep going at each other like that
<inetpro> typical american style
<Golynx> lol , looks like neither one wana back down
<inetpro> as far as I understood this type of advertising was never allowed here
<Golynx> but Cellc will always wana fight the hardest , since their the smaller guy
<Golynx> yeah i never saw anything like this too in this country
<Golynx> but desperate times calls for desperate measures i guess
<inetpro> is it not covered in The Competition Act?
<inetpro> maybe something like harmful competitive practices?
<inetpro> am not sure and definitely not a fundi in this field, but I now there was something
<inetpro> know as well
<Golynx> i think there must be some law against this kinda behaviour in all countries
<Golynx> it not healthy to compete this way thats for sure
<Kilos> whew kbmonkey just the audio is 7.8m
<Golynx> Kilos i use Audacity to cut my audio 
<Kilos> winff works well straight to mp3 first time
<Kilos> you mean from the front and back Golynx ?
<Golynx> front and back meaning "Channels" ?
<inetpro> Golynx: hmm... in the states I noticed competition like this very distinctly when I was there in 1993 I think
<inetpro> and I know it was fully legal
<Kilos> no the lead up where peeps chat first before song starts
<Kilos> i think i tried audacity quite a while back but didnt get anywhere
<inetpro> audacity is very useful for audio editing
<Golynx> inetpro yeah in the US companies are naturally more straight forward about competition, so it makes sense 
<kbmonkey> okay Kilos, the -q0 option means high quality. you could probably drop it to q6 - normal quality
<Kilos> ok
<Golynx> oh ok Kilos
<kbmonkey> q6 is cd quality if I remember correctly
<Kilos> ah
<Golynx> there is many audio settings in Audacity though , effects too
<kbmonkey> audacity is great :)
<Kilos> i just want to cut the beginning off where they introduce her and ask what song and life history etc so i only have the song
<kbmonkey> hmm, it has been a while since I made any songs in milkytracker
<inetpro> Golynx: I think this article is relevant to our discussion: 
<inetpro> Is a legal loophole opening for comparative advertising?  http://www.bizcommunity.com/Article/196/12/58341.html
<Golynx> Kilos yes Audacity will do that
<Kilos> good
<Golynx> Just select a on the timeframe that you wana cut and you can play the selected part too
<Golynx> inetpro thats a good article
<Golynx> i dunno much about the ad. industry though to make this a discussion :)
<inetpro> :-)
 * Kilos will read the audacity manual. dunno what time frames are
<Kilos> you will hear her one day Golynx big men cry when they hear her sing
<Kilos> ne inetpro 
<inetpro> uh, cry?
<Kilos> nie jy nie man
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> nuvohet gehuil 
<Kilos> en baie ander mans
<Kilos> jy te hard
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> sorry oom
 * inetpro calling it a night
<inetpro> goeienag
<psydroid_> goedenacht inetpro 
<Kilos> night inetpro sleep tight
<Kilos> im gonna crash too. night all. sleep tight
<kbmonkey> ah night Kilos 
<kbmonkey> good idea, need my rest too!
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-19
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> d-link modem rocks when working
<Kilos> up to 932 kB/s download
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> Maaz tell magespawn on freenode Look at http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<jabberwocky93> morning Kilos, nice speeds :)
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93 yeah it flies
<jabberwocky93> my 3g router was failing badly yesterday
<Kilos> the router or the nety
<Kilos> net
<jabberwocky93> the signal, I can't complain about the router when I'm closer to a base station
<jabberwocky93> at my friend's apartment I usually get over 1mB/s
<Kilos> oh the 3g is built in?
<jabberwocky93> the cellular providers are really battling it out on mybroadband.co.za heh
<Kilos> i must experiment with something like that
<Kilos> yeah 
<jabberwocky93> yeah it's one of those small huawei 3g to wifi routers
<Kilos> with a 3g modem you can boost your signal just by holding a stainless dish behind it 
<Kilos> might work with a router too if you get a big enough dish
<jabberwocky93> yeah I hang my router over the burglar bars, seems to work the best :P
<Kilos> you just point the hollow end of the dish towards the sp tower
<Kilos> the dish forces all the signal to go and come from the tower
<Kilos> similar theory to a dstv dish
<jabberwocky93> I would love to simulate the radition pattern of my burglar bars setup
<jabberwocky93> at one stage I tried using the side pannel of my pc, but it didn't pan out
<Kilos> if you put the router on the outside of the bars and tie the dish on the inside you should see an improvement
<Kilos> only the tower must be in that direction
<jabberwocky93> I think that's the problem, I must be in the middle of 3 base stations or something to that effect
<jabberwocky93> it's really bad even for normal calls, sometimes people phone me and they are sent straight to voice mail
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> get an external antenna for the router
<Kilos> yagi then you can point it to the tower you prefer using
<Kilos> just remember all metal between you and the tower break the signal down
<Private_User> morning people
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<Kilos> ubuntu has another great tool i see for getting bad info off damaged cds/dvds
<Kilos> safecopy
<jabberwocky93> yeah external antenna with a short coaxial cable seems to be the way to go
<inetpro> good mornings
<Private_User> morning inetpro
<Kilos> morning inetpro another 12mm last night
<inetpro> Kilos: hi... we got 18mm
<Kilos> good all underground water si filling up nicely
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<Private_User> Kilos: that would be great if it were happening everywhere, problem is most people have either paved or tarred majority of their yard and together with the the tar roads alot of this water has no where to go
<Kilos> yeah but that fills dams and rivers
<Private_User> great for the farm areas though
<Private_User> well yeah I guess but if you look at the news roads are being flooded because people are covering everything up
<Kilos> yip been a run of bad bad years for farmers
<Private_User> and I think mainly because they are lazy to cut the grass hehe
<Kilos> haha dont say that man even the weeds here are 6ft
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> anyone use an accounting program on ubuntu?
<Kilos> ian wants to know whats best and easiest to use please
<superfly> Kilos: personal or business accounting?
<Kilos> he is starting his own business superfly 
<superfly> Is he using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Kilos> kde 12.04
<superfly> He can try KMyMoney
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> superfly ian says ty too
<nlsthzn> for you troubleshooter lots, look how nice this is - https://asciinema.org/
<nlsthzn> https://rms.sexy/
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> aw
<charl> just missed it :(
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<charl> busy moving office .. crazy
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> :)
<Kilos> hey charl how much you pay for that site on the domain peeps
<charl> nlsthzn: that asciinema looks good
<Kilos> i gotta find something for ians mom
<charl> oh my goodness - rms in africa somewhere?
<charl> pictures of him all over the world !
<charl> hilarious that site - especially that it ends in .sexy :)
<charl> Kilos: the what? domain peeps?
<Kilos> ya
<charl> you mean how much does a domain cost? it depends on the registrar
<nlsthzn> :0
<Kilos> where you can register your own site
<charl> a .eu domain is somewhat expensive (12 euro per year)
<charl> but a .de.nr domain is free
<charl> za.net and za.org are both free
<charl> co.za i think costs something like 50 rand per year
<Kilos> lemme look them up ty
<charl> look at http://www.za.net/
<charl> or http://www.duonic.com/ (german)
<charl> those are the free domains
<charl> this is another free one (.tk) http://www.dot.tk/en/index.html?lang=en
<Kilos> ty will look at them all
<charl> hi captine 
<captine> hi there
<captine> not normal for me to be online in the day... sick leave.... not fun, but has a few benefits
<Kilos> hi captine 
<captine> hi kilos
<captine> what do you all do that you online during the day?  or u also off sick?
<captine> :)
<Kilos> lol ya sick in the head
<Kilos> im old and kinda retired
<Vince-0> im online all day
<Vince-0> can't live without INERNET
<captine> ah
<psyatw> hi Vince-0 the immortal and invincible internet emperor
<psyatw> hi captine 
<Vince-0> koning*
<captine> think my company would fire me if I installed IRC, considering I am an accountant... and there are not many JD Edwards or Cognos IRC support channels... to my knowledge
<captine> :)
<psyatw> ja, je bent de koning en niet de keizer of de admiraal
<captine> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> herrow
<Vince-0> I'm a system admin so I sit on my arse most of the time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro ^^
<Vince-0> not good for the health
 * Kilos ducks under the table
<Vince-0> *sitting is the nicotine of our generation
<Kilos> sometimes i sits and thinks, othertimes i just sits
<captine> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos 
<Vince-0> ~!
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Golynx go pm
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magespawn Look at http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/" 8 hours, 36 minutes and 32 seconds ago
<magespawn> ty Kilos 
<Kilos> yw magespawn 
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<Golynx> hey Xethron
<magespawn> hi Golynx 
<magespawn> i have got some photos of the network hardware i am working that i will post at some point 
<magespawn> ^on
<magespawn> amazing for all the wrong reasons
<Kilos> hehe
<captine> magespawn, home networking equipment?  I am looking to get my house wired with ethernet as soon as funds allow
<Kilos> why not wireless captine 
<Kilos> magespawn has become a wifi expert
<magespawn> hi captine all sorts of equipment
<magespawn> budget usually is the major decider
<magespawn> I got the message from Maaz here then he/she pm me with this
<magespawn> <Maaz> magespawn: You have 1 message. Would you like to read it now?
<magespawn> <magespawn> yes
<magespawn> <Maaz> Well then magespawn Please be patient!
<magespawn> <magespawn> yes please
<magespawn> <Maaz> Here you are my buddy. Enjoy
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> lol
<magespawn> Kilos, i wouldnot say a wifi expert, not yet at least
<Kilos> ya but you doing more wifi than any of us
<magespawn> any way time for me to go, later all
<Kilos> go well
<Golynx> hi psydroid
<psydroid> hi Golynx 
<Squirm> 'lo
<psydroid> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Squirm psydroid 
<Golynx> hi Squirm
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi all
<charl> good evening
<charl> hi psydroid, Squirm, Golynx, Kilos 
<Golynx> hi charl
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Golynx> night Kilos
<Golynx> sjoe! JIT
<captine> yo.  anybody flashed a nexus 7 with ubuntu touch?  I am stuck...
<superfly> nope, afraid not
<captine> thnx
<captine> :)
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-20
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn and others
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Spekko> morning all
<Kilos> hi Spekko jabberwocky93 
<nlsthzn> o/
<jabberwocky93> o/
<Kilos> yo nlsthzn 
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<jabberwocky93> good news for future linux gamers http://www.cryengine.com/news/crytek-announces-its-cryengine-as-a-service-program
<nlsthzn> +1
<inetpro> +1
<nlsthzn> got duke nukem 3D for linux yesterday :D the memories :p
<Kilos> nlsthzn, i wanna do a new install without formatting /home but don want all the stuff installed when trying to sort d-link out
<Kilos> what must i remove please
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> just the .config in home?
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wb Superhuman 
<Superhuman> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> you well?
<Superhuman> yeah, fighting with the beast known as Apache2
<Superhuman> and yourself?
<Kilos> im good ty
<nlsthzn> Kilos, 
<Kilos> there must be apache pros here when they awake
<nlsthzn> what I always do is to use the live CD, mount /home and then delete all of the hidden files and folders... 
<Kilos> oh all the hiddens
<nlsthzn> only keep the data you want to keep... then when you re-install you will have a clean install without any prior configs ets
<Kilos> cool ty i will try that
<nlsthzn> remember to select that partition as /home and not to select format :p
<Kilos> i still want all the stuff on desktop ive collected to fix things
<Kilos> yeah i have separate / /boot /home /storage
<Kilos> i only dont want all the scripts and stuff i used before
<nlsthzn> stuff on desktop?
<Kilos> found a workaround for the d-link
<Kilos> my desktop is chockerblock with stuff
<Kilos> how to this and thats and some isos and other stuff i cant think of when on another drive
<nlsthzn> save all the docs you have in a good place (my documents) or something :p
<Kilos> but that will be missing if i delete all hiddens wont it
<Kilos> bad news running advice found online that involves adding scripts
<Kilos> best advice ive found online was how to disable boot splash
<Kilos> like i tried lotsa stuff to get the dwm-156 working
<nlsthzn> nope, save everything in say "my documents", then when you delete the hidden files/folders you leave "my documents
<nlsthzn> and you leave downloads
<nlsthzn> and videos and music and all the stuff with files you want to keep
<Kilos> but just clean installed on another small drive to test and if i have another working modem plugged in same time nm sees the d-link
<nlsthzn> nice
<Kilos> so imo its the modeswitch 
<Kilos> but draisbergerhof say it works
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> and dont answer posts
<Kilos> grrr some more
<Kilos> peeps seem to forget that each pc has its own idiosyncracies
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn i go see where i can put everything
<Kilos> wbb
<nlsthzn> and always a good idea to have a BACKUP
<nlsthzn> just in case
<nlsthzn> Kilos, 
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i aslo like a spare drive with buntu on that i can use to fsck faulty drives
<nlsthzn> not what I meant >.< 
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<charl> morning Kilos, Golynx, nlsthzn 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Golynx> hi charl
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Golynx> When last did Vince-0 say something ?
<Golynx> or is it a bot
<Vince-0> How'd you know?
<Vince-0> I automate my interactions for the human
<Golynx> i know your human 
<Golynx> just kidding lol
<Vince-0> canned response number 1: LOOL
<Golynx> hmm
<Vince-0> so whats up Golynx 
<Vince-0> whats life doing to you today
<Golynx> same old same old
<Golynx> figuring out ways to survive 
<Vince-0> ya ek ook
<Golynx> you
<Vince-0> I may try an install of this again: http://www.fusionpbx.com/index.php
<Golynx> nice, good luck with that
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Golynx> Damn, free wifi, 250MB limit per day. This will make me a millionare in +- 7 years indstead of 20 years lol This will http://techcentral.co.za/free-wi-fi-comes-to-cape-town/47075/
<Golynx> hi maiatoday
 * Golynx dont like bottlenecks
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> Pretoria already got that
<Golynx> Why do they always focus on the cities, they dont give a poop about the small towns :/ 
<Kilos> only in town
<Golynx> cities are practically swimming in data , literally people are drowning in the stuff there. While in the small towns are left with little droplets salavating over it. 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they supply where they get more peeps involved
<Golynx> that sucks
<Kilos> all about money
<Kilos> like wifi hotspots at eating places
<Kilos> peeps come for free wifi then eat an expensive meal as well
<Kilos> few just order coffee
<Golynx> Project Isizwe, is a non profit organization started by former mxit CEO Alan Knott-Craig. This project is to provide free wifi for people that want it. I dunno about the coffee part though
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Golynx can you read audacity files
<Kilos> with audacity that is
<Golynx> Kilos, you can export to any audio file type from the file menu
<Kilos> i dunno how it all works, file is 10kB but its a 4m song
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> wow its a 2.6m mp3 but audacity is only 10kB
<Golynx> is that 2.6mb from the export to mp3 
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> better to send peeps stuff in audacity format
<Golynx> lol, its just a project file
<Kilos> yeah but audacity plays the whole thing
<Kilos> in a 10 kB file
<Golynx> it hold reference data to the original file
<Kilos> oh
<superfly> Kilos: it's not just the file, there's also a directory with all the data in it
<Kilos> oh ty superfly it had me going there
<magespawn> good day
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<Golynx> Kilos, AUP is a file extension for a project file used by Audacity audio software. AUP files contain audio project information and settings, and correspond with a .DAT file of the same name that contains that audio data referenced in the project file. Source -  http://whatis.techtarget.com/fileformat/AUP-Audacity-project-file
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> anyway it works kiff
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> home time later all
<Golynx> hi psydroid
<psydroid> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Golynx> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty Golynx been working hard
<Golynx> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Golynx: Okay
<Golynx> what your working on 
<Kilos> i have done about 4 installs of kde and one unity
<Kilos> and dug holes to find why bathwater seeping out not running when plug pulled
<Golynx> oh , on one pc
<Kilos> but now i have a kde that sees the d-link modem as well
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i run 3 drives on this pc
<Golynx> hopes the leaks fixed now
<Kilos> still havent found where the pipe is blocked
<Golynx> 3 drives with different OS's sounds good
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and Golynx!
<Kilos> Maaz thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Golynx> Maaz thanks
<Maaz> Golynx: No problem
<Kilos> i hit 1002kB/s with the d-link just now
<Golynx> oh , i would plundger like crazy lol
<Golynx> thats still lightning years ahead of me lol
<Kilos> no here its pipes been buried and run past tress and the tree roots break the pipes ang go in after the water
<Kilos> s/ang/and
<Kilos> trees too
<Golynx> oh thats bad
<Kilos> i kinda poegaai now
<Kilos> you here all alone Golynx 
<Golynx> i came in a few minutes ago, psydroid after me
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> everyone else running down for tomorrows holiday
<Golynx> yeah, seems like it
<Golynx> a lekker long weekend for them
<Kilos> yeah but okes like the fly never get breaks
<Kilos> away from work its making other stuff work
<Golynx> yeah, guys like the fly got many responsibilities, both at work and home. 
<captine> ho all
<captine> hi
<Kilos> hi captine 
<captine> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> very lonely here tonight
<captine> lol
<captine> i see that
<Golynx> hi captine
<captine> man.  i struggled and didnt succeed in installing ubuntu touch on my tablet
<captine> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> whew captine thats no good
<captine> yip
<captine> frustrating
<captine> and annoyed my samsung isnt supported for the phone
<Kilos> i battle enough with pcs, no place in head to add tablets and fancy fones
<captine> yip.  i hear u.  plan to try install proxmox on a mac mini this weekend....
<Golynx> i thought ubuntu touch and Android shared the same core kernel specs :/
<captine> that is my main challenge
<captine> Golynx, think it needs a cynagen mod version that isnt available for Galaxy S4
<captine> version i have
<Golynx> oh i see
<inetpro> Kilos: pomg
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you see speed
<Kilos> 1002kB/s
<inetpro> that's too fast mam
<inetpro> man as well
<Kilos> something wrong youe n key?
<Kilos> your
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> rather the finger than any thing else
<Kilos> its very lekker for upgrading and so on
<Kilos> just what i need for 14.04 next month
<Kilos> i had to do another unortodox thing to get kde to see the dlink
<inetpro> at that speed 3.6 GB is gone in just one hour
<Kilos> installed unity then kubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> it only goes if you download everything your eyes see
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-21
<Kilos> hi superflyand others
<Kilos> hi not_found
<captine> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi captine
<Kilos> i have such a struggle everytime in install kde to get fonts so i can see them
<Kilos> the default is for peeps with build in magnifying glasses
<captine> so you a kde user?  I stick with Unity on ubuntu or Gnome 3 on arch
<not_found> are you installing KDE over Ubuntu or installing Kubuntu?
<Kilos> i use unity on one drive and kubuntu on another but couldnt get kde to see the d-link modem so installed unity and then kubuntu-desktop on top this time
<Kilos> i prefer kde straight and pure but what can you do
<not_found> ok
<captine> interesting
<not_found> not ideal
<Kilos> i will experiment with removing unity stuff bit by bit
<Kilos> you use 3g captine?
<Kilos> hmm... just had a kernel panic on the new install
<Kilos> couldnt even find sudo in /usr/bin/
<Kilos> or the init stuffs
<Kilos> Maaz google boot-repair for 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Boot-Repair - Community Help Wiki - Official Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair :: "How to Repair GRUB2 When Ubuntu Won't Boot" http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/ :: "boot - How do I fix booting process in Ubuntu 12.04 after the ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/321225/how-do-i-fix-
<Maaz> booting-process-in-ubuntu-12-04-after-the-windows7-removed :: "Restore/Reinstall/Repair Gr…
<captine> hi Kilos.  sorry, was away dealing with little son
<captine> not on 3G
<captine> on ADSL
<Kilos> lucky man
<captine> I refused to buy a place where there isnt decent adsl.  my old appartment could go to 2meg max.... 
<captine> so it was a requirement
<captine> on the house hunting list
<Kilos> clever
<Kilos> actually once going 3g is fine, just costs
<captine> yip
<Kilos> this telkom modem moves
<captine> last month I used 200GB
<Kilos> wow
<captine> so 3G not an option.  we dont have DSTV so we stream youtube content etc
<Kilos> ah ok
<captine> my modem used to say max speed was 26mbps, but I see now it says 12... i am on a 10mbps packadge, so I guess telkom changed something on my line
<captine> lol
<Kilos> i peaked at 1002kB/s last night
 * not_found strokes uncapped line and it purrs back at him
<Kilos> best ive ever had from 3g
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> swine
<not_found> at least one perk of sweating in the sun
<Kilos> yeah
<captine> not_found, what provider are you on
<captine> I thought of going uncapped, but am worried my streaming video's will lag etc
<not_found> not in SA captine
<captine> ah
<captine> nice
<not_found> it all depends on your bandwith too
<captine> I had a 6meg uncapped cable when living in Manila
<not_found> I upgraded to a 20mb down 5mb up line...
<captine> was nice, but their internet was touch and go... very oversold.  6meg from your house to their server only
<not_found> 2.5MB download :D
<not_found> MB/s
<captine> u in europe or USA
<not_found> middle earth
<captine> lol
<captine> kenya?... :)
<not_found> uae
<captine> ah
<not_found> they offering 300mb lines here now >.<
<captine> crazy
<not_found> very expensive but still... that is almost 40MB a second...
<Kilos> wow
<not_found> download 1gb in 30 seconds
<Kilos> haha not_foundi dont suppose you bother about saving downloaded packages
<Kilos> quicker to just get them again
<not_found> nope... less hassle re-downloading than finding the external and plugging it in...
<not_found> well not always true
<not_found> some  files can be very big
<Kilos> who cares with that kinda uncapped
<not_found> I don't have such a fast line...
<not_found> gigabytes still take a while
<captine> oneday, hopefully, the government will wake up here
<not_found> it is coming...
<not_found> was reading some interesting articles... afaik there is a new line almost online to connect SA
<not_found> will really boost the bandwidth afaik
<captine> last mile is my issue
<Kilos> new line from where?
<captine> and lack of google data centre in SA.  We need some big data centre's to be housed here for africa... although when the line runs from the UK, there is perhaps little need for a centre so far south
<Kilos> another undersea cable
<not_found> not entirely sure where and when and how but it is supposed to be the start of real speed and availability boosts
<not_found> if telkom plays along :p
<Kilos> yeah lets hope
<captine> my issue is all the focus is on LTE and wireless instead of solid copper and fibre to the home.  
<Kilos> their 3g is the best ive had and the most stable
<not_found> problem with laying cable is it is expensive and takes long
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> just saw this in the news
<charl> http://torrentfreak.com/anti-piracy-outfit-pirates-article-and-images-for-own-press-release-140320/
<charl> Anti-Piracy Outfit Pirates Article and Images For Own Press Release
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<charl> whow that is just embarrasing
<charl> even going as far as shopping "australian" out of the picture
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Vince-0> !
<Vince-0> Happy Human Rights day
<Vince-0> if that's something to be happy about
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<charl> you people have been having holiday? i have been working all day
<charl> i did some very interesting stuff with jdom2 and xslt though
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<captine> night
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-22
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> inetpro: fix it
<Kilos> hi Private_User nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hello
<Kilos> nlsthzn cheetahs struggling
<nlsthzn> oh crap didn't realize they where playing >.<
<Kilos> second half starting
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> shoulda told you earlier
<nlsthzn> I checked earlier but supersport.com layout so retarded very difficult to get relevant info like this there :/
<nlsthzn> I am getting used to google telling you what you need to know before you knew you needed to know it :p
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> good try
<Kilos> yeah
<nlsthzn> this reff is making them get away with murder
<nlsthzn> they off side at every breakdown
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how are things today?
<Kilos> good ty magespawn and you?
<Golynx> hi Private_User
<nlsthzn> Hak Vrystaat Hak :( 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Golynx Private_User 
<Private_User> hi Golynx
<Private_User> Hi Kilos
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<magespawn> good thanks Kilos
<magespawn> hi Golynx nlsthzn Private_User 
<nlsthzn> o/
<magespawn> Kilos, i have managed to get the 30gig ipod working properly
<Kilos> well done magespawn 
<Private_User> hi magespawn
<Kilos> you getting too clever
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<Golynx> hi nlsthzn
<charl> good morning
<Kilos> go stormers
<charl> hi Golynx, Kilos, magespawn, Private_User, nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Golynx> hi charl
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nlsthzn> whazzup!!!|!??!?!?!?!
<charl> :)
<charl> nlsthzn: you sound like you have had enough coffee this morning
<charl> Maaz with his dirty mugs again
<Maaz> charl: *blink*
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<nlsthzn> not yet... building up some gees for the rugby
<charl> ah i see
<charl> i'm watching security now at the moment
<Private_User> hey charl
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee
<Maaz> Private_User: coffee is liquid code
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Private_User: Sure
<Golynx> It seems facebook found a cure for php , but i think that wont change superfly's opinion of it lol http://hacklang.org/
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl, Kilos and Private_User!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Private_User> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Private_User: No problem
<charl> Golynx: all that they are trying to do is turn php into java - if you want "safe" coding, they might as well just use java in the first place
<charl> php is bash for the web. period.
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Golynx> charl: i agree, its the HACK programming language is very similar to java
<charl> we really do not need Yet Another Programming Language (YAPL)
<Golynx> but facebook is based on php already so, too late to change over now
<charl> that's not true, they use a mixture of languages and it's never too late to change
<charl> they are so large, they can move over one component at a time
<magespawn> php in my limited experience seems useful, but does seem to be overused in some cases
<charl> in most cases, probably :)
<Golynx> true , but i guess they got mostly php dev guys there 
<charl> magespawn: how's it going with the voip hacking
<charl> Golynx: if you are a good programmer you know at least a few different languages
<magespawn> learning as we go charl
<charl> asterisk has grown a lot over the years, it can do much more than back when i was trying it
<magespawn> lots of options and capabilities now, there is an asterisk/digium youtube channel
<Golynx> charl: i agree, facebook got some very talented devs there. They probably thought if gogle can do it with "GO" they can do it with HACK too 
<Golynx> anyway if it improves there overall productivity then they may aswell create a new language for that perpose
<charl> they are large enough that they can justify it yes
<Golynx> google*
<charl> but just like Go i think it will be a failure
<charl> i see groovy is becoming very popular now in the java world
<Golynx> only time will tell
<charl> groovy has been coming along for a long time, i never thought much of it but it's becoming really popular now
<Golynx> i havn't made a single java app in 2 years . Used to make some games for j2me phones 
<Golynx> i will check out groovy, sounds good
<charl> check out http://www.gradle.org/
<Golynx> nice , looks good
<Golynx> i will try it out in the future. Right now i have to stick to javascript and php 
<miles_> hi superfly  
<miles_> ai!
<magespawn> later all home time
<Kilos> wb Private_User  
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> Maaz hi
<Maaz> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> yay at least he aint on holiday
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz night
<Maaz> Cheers Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-23
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Vince-0> !
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai
<charl> how's it going
<Vince-0> https://code.google.com/p/bigbluebutton/wiki/InstallationUbuntu
<charl> interesting
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kilos> sjoe we min here hey?
<Vince-0> yaar nee
<Kilos> maacoffee on
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh my the bot is gone too
<charl> netsplit Kilos 
<charl> probably ddos'ing again
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> and i forgot how to start stop my bot via ssh
<charl> isn't it in your .bash_history ?
<Kilos> been digging for water pipes so bitjie moeg
<charl> digging water pipes
<Kilos> new install so dunno whats where
<charl> you laying pipe?
<Kilos> replacing some water piping from baths etc where the trees have crunched them
<charl> ah yeah that's a problem
<charl> we had that at my old house too
<Kilos> gonna take a week or 2 just digging
<charl> but roots are a problem
<charl> they are hard to break
<Kilos> yeah they crunch the pipes till they can get in after the water
<charl> are the trees dead  already ?
<Kilos> nope mulberry trees and a camphor tree
<charl> hmmm
<charl> :(
<charl> that's a serious problem that and a lot of work
<Kilos> i just cut the roots that are in the way
<charl> well at least then you get to preserve the trees ...
<Kilos> oh yeah i love mulberries and they make lekker jam
<charl> omnomnom
<Kilos> im just gonna run the new pipes further from the trees
<Kilos> theyve actually declared mulberries as obnoxious weeds and banned them
<charl> bah
<Kilos> alien plants
<charl> they come from outer space ?!
<Kilos> only old tress allowed they say
<charl> that explains everything... :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> theyve banned lotsa stuff that grows everywhere that came in 100 years ago or so
<Kilos> Squirm, you here ??
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos
<nlsthzn> how are you today?
<Kilos> im ok ty nlsthzn and you
<nlsthzn> good thanks
<Kilos> im cross with gutenburg.org
<nlsthzn> book problems?
<Kilos> i used to download scifi books in qioo format for my old nokia now i dont see any more there
<Kilos> each book came with the loader inbuilt\
<Kilos> and they they smallest data users
<Kilos> i dunno if its something i have done wrong
<nlsthzn> I have never used them so I can
<nlsthzn> can't say
<Kilos> looks like they stopped the qioo format completely
<Kilos> swines
<nlsthzn> sorry to hear
<Kilos> ty. i dunno if its maybe because i gone 64bit
<nlsthzn> doubt that
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> sigh==no coffee
<Golynx> is Maaz on stike , or visiting his gf lol
<Golynx> strike//
<Kilos> he crashed and needs rebooting
<Golynx> oh
<Kilos> maybe the server giving probs
<Golynx> yeah maybe
<Golynx> he needs some rest too though
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> :D
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash can you boot maaz for us please? or is there a server prob?
<charl> whow i grabbed coffee just before he disappeared
<charl> i got lucky :)
<Golynx> hi charl
<charl> hi Golynx :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-16
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<barrydk> More Kilos en almal
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Padroni> morning
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> hi
<Padroni> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Padroni> I'm good
<magespawn> good morning
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell magespawn there is no ant-malware that will help for someone like tannie malware" 1 day, 12 hours, 18 minutes and 44 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> that is a truth
<inetpro> good mornings
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Symmetria> anyone here who can comment someone who wants a contract to do security auditing on linux boxes and who knows what the hell they are doing 
<magespawn> Symmetria: i would love to do it, but i would be completly out of my depth
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Rynomster  
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Padroni> why so quiet?
<Kilos> been outside digging in storeroom
<Padroni> hi Kerbero
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ha you the hopper today Padroni_  
<Padroni_> lol
<lin_> Hello guys.
<Kilos> hi lin
<lin_> All good, kilos
<lin_> All good
<Kilos> good
<lin_> So I figure you live in SA, right, Kilos ?
<lin_> We might meet soon.
<lin_> Will be coming there for flight training
<Kilos> thats right near pretoria and you ?
<lin_> I'm in Kenya for now..
<lin_> But when I come..
<lin_> It'll be at Cape Town...
<Kilos> aha thats not far from here
<Kilos> about 1000ks
<Kilos> haha
<lin_> Some braai shortens the distance,
<lin_> lol
<Kilos> hey lin if you in kenya you should also join the africa channel
<lin_> Cool
<Kilos> #ubuntu-africa
<lin_> Thanks for the reminder.
<lin_> I had lost the previous config for the xchat client
<Kilos> im trying to pull the ubuntu users out of nairobilug
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> actually they can still be with the lug but with the buntu peeps as well
<lin_> meh
<lin_> Not that I'm an ubuntu fan but..I like the guys.
<lin_> The community
<Kilos> oh yes we are the best
<Kilos> you are welcome here by us
<Kilos> what system do you use?
<lin_> Arch Linux
<lin_> On all systems
<Kilos> whew you one of the clever guys
<lin_> meh
<lin_> I like rolling releases
<Kilos> i use kubuntu so i dont have to think much
<lin_> I also like gentoo
<lin_> A lot
<Kilos> lol
<lin_> But of late, haven't used it much
<lin_> Arch is faster to set up compared to gentoo
<Kilos> kde just works
<lin_> lolzzzz
<Kilos> hehe
<lin_> Consuming a junkload of RAM in the process.
<Kilos> not too bad
<lin_> I like the way it handles multiple monitors though
<lin_> Painless setup/
<lin_> Can't say the same with xfce
<Kilos> im running it on a dual core with 4g ram
<lin_> I'm a minimalist though
<lin_> What are your full specs?
<Kilos> ya but you have to think more
<lin_> lol
<Kilos> 3g dual core with 4g ddr3
<lin_> 3g...umm...
<lin_> You lost me there..
<Kilos> 3 gig
<lin_> oh
<lin_> I have 32 GB of RAM
<Kilos> whew
<lin_> An Intel Core i7 4700HQ
<Kilos> lovelly
<lin_> 4 cores. 8 threads
<lin_> NVIDIA GTX 980M SLI
<lin_> 3 1 TB M.2 SSDs configured in RAID 0 
<Kilos> whew when you fly over here to capetown drop it out over pretoria
<Kilos> ill catch
<lin_> And another 2 TB for storage
<Kilos> wow
<lin_> I use this rig for gaming + video editing
<Kilos> cool
<lin_> And compiling Android ROMs + ChromiumOS
<Kilos> i could most likely take off with something like that
<lin_> These projects require a shitload of RAM
<Kilos> i wouldnt have thought anything couls slow that setup down much
<Kilos> could
<lin_> There are things that bring it to a halt
<lin_> Like the Meson build system
<lin_> And building Android
<Kilos> wow
<lin_> breakfast find5-userdebug && mka
<Kilos> only building i do is block on block in minetest
<lin_> lol
<lin_> lol
<lin_> lolzzzzzzz
<Kilos> when you are bored get some more guys to join #ubuntu-africa
<lin_> I will
<Kilos> and search out all the ubuntu users in your area if possible
<lin_> hehehe
<lin_> nice
<Kilos> you arch guys suppress them i think
<lin_> nope
<Kilos> lol ty
<lin_> Probably not
<lin_> most of the guys I know run some variant of Ubuntu and Fedora
<Kilos> oh and also if you know of any in other countries in africa invite them too please
<lin_> ;-0
<lin_> ;-)
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> greets
<Padroni> hi
<Kilos> lin_  are you coming here for pilot training or just to have wings glued on to you
<lin_> Pilot training.
<lin_> lol
<Kilos> cool
<Langjan> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Langjan  
<Langjan> hoesit
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Kilos> gimme one minute
<Langjan> well thks
<Langjan> yu got two
<Padroni> hi Langjan
<Langjan> Hi Padroni, you OK?
<Kilos> lol my eyes were floating
<Padroni> I/m good thanx
<Kilos> ok Langjan  is it still hanging?
<Langjan> It plays around like liquorice allsorts
<Langjan> sometime hangs and gets up again other tmes it has to be powered off
<Kilos> does it only do it when you have certain things running
<Langjan> then screen goes blank, have to rebot to get icons back on screen
<Kilos> ok have you got an error message for us
<Langjan> no discernible pattern re apps
<Langjan> I got long error messages this morning, could not get them down before it shut down again
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> hopefully he knows how to find it
<Kilos> Padroni  ideas, lappy hanging at odd times
<Padroni> could be any of a numbe of things
<Padroni> Since it is a laptop, I would look at overheating first
<Kilos> Langjan  are you on it now
<Langjan> Yes, the fan seems to come on and go off
<Padroni> get a system monitor app and monitor the temperature
<Padroni> It could also be faulty RAM
<Padroni> where the alptop will work fine as long as the RAM usage is under a certain threshold, and the second it goes over that and hits a bad spot, it hangs
<Langjan> RAM was 700Mb, upgraded to 1,7Gb (don't know where the 0,7 comes from)
<Padroni> yeah that don't make sense
<Padroni> Could be reporting an odd amount due to some of it being used as video memory though
<Padroni> how many sticks of ram you got in that laptop?
<Langjan> OK let me try to get the temp monitor going 
<Padroni> hang on
<Langjan> two sticks
<Padroni> ok
<Padroni> shut down
<Padroni> remove the new one, and leave only the oldest one
<Padroni> test the laptop 
<Padroni> then do the same with the new one
<Padroni> if it hangs on the one and not the other, you know you got a bad stick in the equation
<Padroni> replace it then
<Langjan> OK thks awill try that
<Kilos> Padroni  he is my oom
<Langjan> Ja nefie
<Padroni> ah ok
<Padroni> you can also run the memory test from Grub menu when you boot up
<Kilos> not often there is someone here older than me hehe
<Padroni> if memory test hangs you know you got bad RAM
<Langjan> How do I do that? Remember Miles calls me oompie
<Kilos> isnt there a command that will find the error message
<Kilos> like tail /var/log/syslog
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> when you boot do you see the grub menu Langjan  
<Langjan> Do I run that comand in the terminal? You say when I boot up...
<Padroni> no dude
<Padroni> when you boot up, you get a menu which gives you a choice of booting linux or running a memory test
<Kilos> im thinking of when it hangs a while then goes again
<Padroni> that is the test we are referring to
<Padroni> could be memory usage comes down or gets written to swap space ?
<Langjan> There is no such option that shows when I boot up
<Langjan> Now it restarted with the launcher in the middle of the screen and showing two half screens. As I said, liquorice allsorts 
<Kilos> ok so we need to make it show the grub menu to start with Padroni  
<Kilos> Langjan  http://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time
<Langjan> Maybe I should do the test of RAM sticks first?
<Kilos> ya do that 
<Kilos> one step at a time hey
<Langjan> Restarted again, screen back to normal
<Langjan> OK will do and get back some time 
<Kilos> ok good luck
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> Langjan  
<Kilos> maybe it is the old ram if the last owner was complaining about same prob
<Langjan> OK will try with the new one only first
<Langjan> Good point
<Langjan> Also suspicious with 700Mb...
<Kilos> ya something not right there
<Kilos> what was in it and what did you add
<Kilos> 512m each?
<Langjan> Kilos the original stick is 1Gb, in the machine it showed 700Mb, I added  1Gb and it showed 1,7Gb.  
<Kilos> ah
<Langjan> Now I removed the old one and put the new 1GB in the bottom slot, it shows 746Mb, so it seems the slot is not picking up all the memory...
<Kilos> i dont know lappies at all. what happens if you put it in the second slot
<Kilos> or must the primary slot be used first
<Padroni> 1Gb RAM would loose only 64Mb to video memory
<Padroni> by default
<Padroni> so it can't be that
 * Squirm looks around
<Squirm> 'lo
<Kilos> lo Squirm  
<Langjan> I noticed that the battery was loose on one side when I removed it, however, that would not have affected the RAM pickup but could possibly have contributed to the messing around? 
<Kilos> sjo
<Langjan> It picks up 746Mb of RAM from both 1GB sticks in both slots 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> try run it with the new one and see if it hangs
<Langjan> Then it picks up 1,7Gb with both sticks. So 746 plus 746 adds up to 1700 - does not make sense. I will try just the one Kilos, but its very sluggish then. 
<Kilos> ya but lets find if we can get it stable first 
<Langjan> OK guys, many thanks for now, I have to run. Will let you know what is happening. 
<Kilos> ty Padroni  
<Padroni>  ok
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<Mopkop> Hello again!
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> wb Padroni  
<Kilos> of both of you
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<Mopkop> Hello Padroni, kulelu88!
<kulelu88> Hi
<Mopkop> So I started learning Python...
<kulelu88> Python <3
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> oh my they both died
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos, Hi all.
 * zerlgi lolz as nick goes from top to bottom of list.
<zerlgi> (almost top)
<Kilos> zerlgi  wb lad
<zerlgi> ty, Kilos.
<Kilos> see how many we are here
<Kilos> at last we are growing
<kulelu88> if this group hits 200 before 2015 ends, I will eat my shoe
<Kilos> nono man 200 is too much
<Kilos> 50 is good
 * zerlgi calls renta-IRC-crowd so that we can watch kulelu88 eat his shoe ;-)
<Kilos> hahaha
 * kulelu88 thinks zerlgi is part of modern political organization that rents crowds :D
<Kilos> lol
<zerlgi> kulelu88 +1
<magellanic> heya zerlgi 
<zerlgi> heyz magellanic
<Squirm> Hmm
<Squirm> We upgraded our internet
<Squirm> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4218249529
<kulelu88> dahell? upload speed is double?
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> wb Padroni  
<Padroni> ty
<Padroni> Shift #2 now
 * Padroni sighs
<Kilos> sjoe
<Squirm> kulelu88_away: I think they're equal, but download is always being used in this company
<Kilos-> sorry, was testing a whizzy thing
<Squirm> Home
<kulelu88> it must be 40MBs VDSL or maybe even fibre
<inetpro> Squirm: have you seen this?: http://xmodulo.com/check-internet-speed-command-line-linux.html
<inetpro> much nicer to test on the cli
<Kilos> hmm...
<Padroni> anyone seen the series Vikings?
<Squirm> kulelu88: we have fibre
<Squirm> Thanks inetpro, will have a look
<Kilos> works well
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<Kilos> better than using a browser
<Padroni> guess not
<Kilos> ive just seen it advertised
<Kilos> wb Langjan  whats news
<kulelu88> Padroni: I watched 1 episode. not too great
<kulelu88> almal op ubuntu-za is clients van axxess :D
<Padroni> You never judge a series based on 1 episode
<Padroni> you have to watch at least 3 
<Kilos> kulelu88  ?
<kulelu88> Padroni: It's kind of like a budget version of Game of thrones
<kulelu88> Kilos: a lot of the people are Axxess clients :-/
<Kilos> ah
<Langjan> Hi Kilos, I have fitted my laptop's 2GBRam, no change. Everything goes haywire, the desktop loses all icons and menus, shows peculiar windows, freezes. 
<Kilos> from scratch or once warmed up?
<Langjan> One pattern seems to be emerging, the total loss of all on the desktop except for the picture
<Langjan> From scratch
<Langjan> It still picks up only 1,7Gb of RAM via 2x1Gb.
<Kilos> how clean are all the connections where the ram goes in
<Padroni> that won't matter
<Kilos> another idea
<Padroni> RAM will either work or it will not
<Kilos> boot from dvd and see if it does the same thing
<Kilos> run kive from dvd
<Kilos> live
<Padroni> Did you test the memory Langjan
<Langjan> Padroni, grub menu does not appear so no test option on startup
<Langjan> 'scuse me guys, just having dinner with my lady
<Kilos> enjoy
<Padroni> the boot up with a live cd and memtest from there
<Padroni> we told you this earlier already?
<Kilos> he may forget things
<Kilos> i think he is 10 years older than me
<Kilos> i go eat also as well too
<Kilos> i might go off for a while
<Langjan> Padroni I'm running on live CD, is it the system test that you want me to do?
<Padroni> memory test
<Langjan> where do I do memory test?
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Langjan> while running system test manager booted on live CD the system froze again 
<Squirm> in the livecd boot menu, select memtest
<Kilos-> oh my
<Langjan> excuse my idiocy but I have never seen memtest selection in live boot menu, where do I find live boot menu?  
<Squirm> gnight all
<Langjan> Its frozen again must I power off and reboot on CD?
<Squirm> ah, but you don't see the grub menu
<Langjan> gnight squirm
<Kilos-> night Squirm  
<Squirm> memtest in in the grub menu, as  Padroni mentioned
<Squirm> gone
<Squirm> *gone
<Langjan> no grub menu on normal boot nor on live CD boot
<Kilos-> yes jan boot from dvd and then choose memtest
<Langjan> where do I find memtest Kilos?
<Kilos-> you um
<Langjan> um
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos-> where it asks to install or run live there should be memtest there as well
<Langjan> never seen that, but getting there, will check
<Kilos-> ive been off unity for so long now i forget some stuffs
<Kilos-> about a year on kde only
<Kilos-> oh somewhere it says disk check but that checks the dvd
<Kilos-> i have a 10.04 cd here let me boot other pc on it
<Langjan> options are try, install or read release notes
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> somewhere used to be a mamtest
<Kilos-> memtest too
<Langjan> no mam or memtest here that I can see...
<Kilos-> lol
<Langjan> haha
<Kilos-> ai! other pc so slow
<Langjan> I tried to install psensor to check temps, but it froze halfway...
<Kilos-> while you are online try http://askubuntu.com/questions/489862/how-to-install-boot-repair-tool-in-ubuntu-14-04-live
<Kilos-> lets see if we can at least get it booting
<Kilos-> my 10.04 didnt show memtest either
<Kilos-> someone stole it
<Kilos-> trying the install route now
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos-> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hey K
<magespawn> Kilos-: too
<Kilos-> lol
<magespawn> inetpro thanks for that speedtest-cli link
<Kilos-> was just gonna say wow you are really getting lazy
<magespawn> efficient
<Kilos-> works lekker hey
<Kilos-> the pro has his moments
<Langjan> its booting ok
<Langjan> Im into the system monitor if that can help?
<Kilos-> has it booted
<Langjan> cpu running at 60%
<Kilos-> wow
<Langjan> yes it boots ok
<Langjan> never had a problem with booting, the only way to get it goinh asfter freeze is to reboot
<Kilos-> did you get it with the ssd in?
<Langjan> memory running at about 40% 
<Langjan> ssd?
<Kilos-> oh isnt that the one with the solid state drive in?
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Langjan: As the CD boots, the user can gain access to the advanced page and its options by pressing any key when the small logo appears at the bottom of your screen: 
<Kilos-> hi inetpro  
<Langjan> no ssd that I know about, no its my machine that has the ssd, the one I'm chatting on 
 * Kilos- lets mr fixit take over
<inetpro> Test memory: 1. Initiates a Memtest86+ test. 2. Pressing ESC terminates the test.  
<Langjan> ok must I reboot again to get to the advanced page? 
 * inetpro reading from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Langjan> OK into test memory
<Kilos-> it takes long
<inetpro> Kilos-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<Kilos-> ty inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos-: btw, please fix your funny tail!
<Kilos-> oops sorry
<Kilos-> darem nie n sleep stert nie
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> dankie tog
 * inetpro recognises the face now
<Kilos> lol small things bug you hey
<inetpro> why you say I ignore you?
<Kilos> ya the one you ignore most of the time
 * inetpro has a life
<Kilos> yaya man
<Langjan> lots happening here Ive never seen...
<Kilos> but you have many tools to go online with
<Langjan> line 1 pass 9%
<Kilos> you are supposed to be here everyday Langjan  
<Langjan> line 2 test 21%
<Kilos> mailing lists are so slow to get help
<Kilos> it takes forever
<Langjan> Im referring to this rogue laptops screen
<Langjan> ok take your point Kilos
<Kilos> oh not memtest
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im too cheeky hey
<Kilos> just wait till i get my fibre reinforced sjambok
<Langjan> yes memtest on the screen
<Kilos> you have missed lots ballie
<Langjan> wait till you see my AWB beard
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> dan hol jy sambok en al
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> turning 72 next week, hoe oud is jy seuntjie?
<Kilos> 64 in 3 months
<Langjan> dra jy nog doeke?
<Kilos> hee hee
 * inetpro sometimes has to cut the chains to prevent being sucked into in the big black IAD hole
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Langjan> ek dra hulle weer...
<Kilos> ja man size pampers
<Kilos> inetpro  what kinda hole?
<inetpro> Internet Addiction Disorder
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i got that i think
<Kilos> days are long when the power is off
<Langjan> I see theres a technology detox facility these days 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 4lb hammer to the skull
<inetpro> Kilos: so will you be attending the meeting?
<Langjan> digital detox: http://digitaldetox.org/camp-grounded/
<Kilos> what meeting inetpro  ?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> your memory that short?
<Kilos> i have too much happening here
<inetpro> Langjan: please fix his memory as well!
<inetpro> while you're at it
<Kilos> trying to sort sisters 3g modem that she broke a sim card in
<inetpro> Kilos-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<Kilos> oh that
<Langjan> No cure for that problem
<Kilos> i started reading
<Kilos> The next meeting is scheduled for 19th March and will be held in #ubuntu-meeting on irc.ubuntu.com.
<Kilos> that one
<Kilos> i dont have that irc connection
<Kilos> does freenode go to the same place
<Langjan> What should this memtest reveal? 
<Kilos> it will tell you if ram is faulty
<Kilos> tells you how many errors
<Langjan> OK but I have replaced the RAM with that from my own laptop
<inetpro> Maaz: when is 2015-03-19 17:00 GMT in SAST
<Maaz> inetpro: 2015-03-19 17:00:00 GMT is 2015-03-19 19:00:00 SAST
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> irc.ubuntu.com  canonical name = chat.freenode.net
<Kilos> oh yay
<Kilos> are you attending inetpro  ?
<inetpro> Kilos: uh
<Kilos> Maaz  uh
<Maaz> Kilos: just forget mentioning it
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Kilos is there any point for memtest, considering that I have inserted RAM from my machine? 
<Kilos> not if its your good ram Langjan  
<Langjan> well I have never had a problem
<Kilos> then its some other hardware prob
<Langjan> thats what I think
<Kilos> that leaves cpu and drive
<Kilos> but its going fine now
<Langjan> what does that mean? 
<inetpro> Langjan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memtest86
<Langjan> it was freezing while booted on CD
<Kilos> was freezing
<Kilos> now with your ram in?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> still freezing?
<Kilos> so its drive or cpu
<Langjan> is there a way to find out which?
<inetpro> it froze while doing a memtest?
<Langjan> no, before that when it was running on ubuntu
<Langjan> I was doing system test when it froze
<inetpro> Langjan: disconnect the HDD and try again
<Kilos> but that cpu and memory usage was high 
<Langjan> disconnect hard drive and boot on CD?
<inetpro> Langjan: yes
<Langjan> then do system test or what?
<inetpro> unfortunately you can't diconnect the CPU and try again
<inetpro> the HDD is not needed for a boot from CD
<Langjan> OK so if it runs fine on cd with no hdd it indicates bad hdd, if not it indicates bad cpu? 
<Kilos> oh my inetpro  membership board meeting on the 19th
<inetpro> Langjan: not necesarily 
<Langjan> OK Inetpro, will do - taking one step at a time.  
<inetpro> just keep using the process of elimination
<Kilos> cant be so quick when the cutoff for applications is the 29th
<magespawn> inetpro: kind of ironic that they advertise a camp like that on the internet
<inetpro> magespawn: camp?
<magespawn> sorry, was Langjan who brought it up
<magespawn> http://digitaldetox.org/camp-grounded/
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> Langjan: it could also be a overheating CPU
<inetpro> have you cleaned the dust?
<Kilos> inetpro  membership candidates looks good 
<Kilos> Starting 2008-04-15, membership applications will be handled by regional teams, delegated by the Community Council
<Kilos> so i get to question you
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> we can rib the pro
<superfly> hi Kilos
 * inetpro shall have to get him fired first
<superfly> Kilos: no, I don't think so. that says "starting 2008"
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> aw
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> was looking forward to riding his nerves a bit
 * inetpro has no nerves to ride
<Kilos> yaya
<Kilos> magespawn  what have you done about applying for membership
<Kilos> 2008 is too far away
<Langjan> Inetpro, there was hardly any discernible dust. Now booting on cd with hdd disconnected
<kulelu88> mondays are always kak
<magespawn> Kilos: not much
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> 2008 too far away?
<Langjan> OK Inetro and kilos, I'm running system monitor on live cd again, cpu stsrted on 80%, now running on 60%, memory on 28% 
<magespawn> right
<kulelu88> Langjan: old machine??
<Kilos> ill be too old then magespawn  
<Langjan> its a proline w76s, probably about 5 years
<Langjan> came with windows 7
<magespawn> Kilos: i am sorry, am i missing something?
<Kilos> um
<kulelu88> not too old. about 4GB DDR3 ram?
<Kilos> oh ya you cant wait till 2008 when the decision for ubuntu membership will be decided by the loco
<Kilos> if i read it right
<magespawn> 2008?
<Langjan> No it is on 2Gb which is, I think, the max it can take
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<kulelu88> I don't get how 2008 is too far away??
<Kilos> you arent 63 kulelu88  
<Kilos> many of my school mates are already in the happy hunting grounds
<kulelu88> dead already? 63 is young though
<kulelu88> unless they had those wives ... you know ...
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Inetpro, Kilos, it seems to be running fine on CD with hdd disconnected
<inetpro> Langjan: interesting
<Kilos> Life expectancy in South Africa rises to 60
<Kilos> unhappy drive it seems then Langjan  
<kulelu88> oom I don't think you fit into the average.
<Kilos> let it run more
<inetpro> Kilos: btw, watch out for speedtest 
<kulelu88> you've got at least 15 more years :D
<Kilos> kulelu88  ive already been dead so i cheat
<kulelu88> Langjan: try connecting the HDD to another machine to test it
<Kilos> why inetpro  
<kulelu88> you died oom? 
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> 98 already
<inetpro> Kilos: looks like every time you run it you effectively download a file of size bigger than 50MB
<Kilos> had a reboot
<kulelu88> how you died?
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> windmill shaft uncoupled and bust my head open
<kulelu88> heh :O
<Langjan> why do you  guys call a windpump a windmill? 
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> oom I hope that is not the reason you have no more hair :-/
<Kilos> windmill was a used word before afrikaans was invented
<kulelu88> :D 
<Kilos> i still have more hair the=an my 40 year old son
<kulelu88> :'D 
<magespawn> nah kulelu88 that is just age, and hair cut
<Langjan> no windmills in SA that I know of 
<kulelu88> oom you had kids young also. 
<kulelu88> different generation completely
<Kilos> i just save money by cutting it myself with a w3ahl
<Langjan> so what did the british mill with the wind? 
<Kilos> 25 for ian ya
<kulelu88> Langjan: bly jy in die hart van Pretoria?
<Kilos> wheat Langjan  
<Langjan> nee in die hart van Warmbad
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> waar staan daai windmeul Kilos? 
<kulelu88> aah, waar die mense wil kom vir easter weekend en almal gaan in die pools piss maak
<Kilos> in the movies
<Langjan> ja van Gauteng af, dan bly ons locals ver weg
<Langjan> daar het een in Kaapstad gestaan wat koring maal, maar hy het met water gewerk
<kulelu88> oom have you been to warmbaths?
<Kilos> Langjan  how large is that drive
<Langjan> 160Gb
<Kilos> ya we used to race bikes from pta to warnbaths every weekend
<Langjan> no sorry, 250 Gb
<Kilos> you can not use the first 30g and then install ubuntu
<Kilos> most drives give probs in their beginnings
<kulelu88> not the town oom. the waterpark.
<Kilos> but i have a command that will check it for you
<Kilos> ya we used to go swim after the dice
<Langjan> you mean partition it?
<Kilos> yes
<kulelu88> wat a lekker life you had oom. surfer, lifeguard, biker, etc.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have had a good life
<Kilos> last 16 with pain thoug
<Langjan> Well, let me try that, fresh install...again
<Kilos> though
<Kilos> wait jan
<Kilos> first check it
<kulelu88> the rest of us are hustling day in day out 
<Langjan> how to check it?
<Kilos> im looking for the command
<Kilos> patience oom
<Langjan> a virtue
<magespawn> Kilos: i will do something about membership, i am off to bed, good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn  
<Langjan> lekker slaap magespawn
<Kilos> oom Langjan   replace the drive and see if it boots
<Kilos> is so run sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda1 > bad-blocks-result
<kulelu88> oom Langjan ?? heh, how is oom calling someone else an oom 
<Langjan> OK but why should it not boot?
<Langjan> Want hierdie is 'n egte regte oom
<Kilos> he is 8 years older than me
<Langjan> and 2 months
<kulelu88> yoh
<Kilos> lol and 2 months note
<kulelu88> nou het ons twee ooms op ubuntu za
<kulelu88> and I thought we'd struggle to get older folks involved with ubuntu
<Langjan> ja een jongetjie en een regte een
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ok Langjan  boot into it and only run that command
<Kilos> nothing else
<kulelu88> good to meet you oom Langjan 
<Langjan> I have three ubuntu converts in Warmbad all over 60, one over 70
<Kilos> well done oom
<Kilos> invite them here
<Langjan> good to meet you also kulelu88
<kulelu88> it's very easy to use linux these days. plug n play 
<kulelu88> nobody can make CLI excuses anymore
<Langjan> they have little time for kids games...
 * inetpro wonders about the age of the oldest fellow with official ubuntu membership
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> interesting thought
<Kilos> ill ask them next month
<inetpro> next month?
<Kilos> ya when my sjambok is reinforced
<inetpro> isn't the next meeting like in 3 days time?
<Kilos> if they say no i go back to windowsa
<Kilos> not just meeting man one of the stress meets
<kulelu88> well oom Langjan is the oldest here. 
<inetpro> why even wait for a meeting to ask such question?
<kulelu88> 70!
<Kilos> 72
<kulelu88> oh ja. sorry
<kulelu88> im getting old also
<Kilos> i cant ask that kind of questions now
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> they must think im a seroius dude
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> that wxl is also going for it
<Kilos> and he does lots
<Kilos> ive learned to look at peeps wiki pages
<Kilos> Langjan  tell me what it finds hey
<Kilos> if it finds none then we zero the drive and then install afresh
<Langjan> kilos it says No such file or directory while trying to determine device size 
<Kilos> is the drive plugged in?
<Kilos> sda must be there
<Langjan> the machine is running on the drive
<Kilos> check you typed command right
<Langjan> typed it exactly like you said
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> run gparted
<Kilos> that will tell you what the drive is called
<Kilos> i think
<Langjan> sudo badblocks -v /dev/sdal > bad-blocks-result
<Kilos> sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda1 > bad-blocks-result
 * inetpro calls for a halt
<Kilos> ya looks same
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> ok we halt
<Kilos> night inetpro  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Langjan> rest well inetpro
<kulelu88> night inetpro 
<inetpro> uh btw, sdal != sda1
<Kilos> wow how can there be no sda
<Kilos> ya one
<inetpro> != means NOT EQUAL TO
<Kilos> where did you see that
<inetpro> Kilos: 03/16 21:59:56 <inetpro> uh btw, sdal != sda1
<Kilos> oom jan
<Langjan> ja
<Kilos> sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda1 > bad-blocks-result
<Langjan> yes kilos, ok thks will try that
<Langjan> its the same as last time
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> something corrupt there
<Kilos> what does gparted show you
<Langjan> oh, sda1 not sdal
<Kilos> ya man 1 as in one
<Kilos> een ein
<Langjan> thats better, its checking...
<Langjan> how long to wait?
<Kilos> not too long
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2rY2D1pxE
<Kilos> there is what happens
<Kilos> and how fsck remembers then
<Kilos> but if this works and pc is good it means you need a new drive
<Kilos> just not immediately
<Langjan> there are 242 million blocks to check, your last few comments are a bit cryptic, please elucidate
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> does it say where it is now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i did that on a 1TB drive
<Langjan> no it just says checking for bad blocks (read-only test)
<Kilos> i mean also if it finds badblocks and marks them you can still use the drive but once badblocks start they have a habit of becoming more
<Langjan> Ok so if no bad blocks then the drive is OK? 
<Kilos> i have a 1TB drive that i had to partition so it doesnt use they first 50g at all
<Kilos> yip normally
<Kilos> then something is just corrupt 
<Kilos> could be win7 left something bad in the mbr
<Kilos> zeroing the drive makes it like a new one, no mbr or anything else
<Langjan> what is zeroing the drive?
<Kilos> it wipes everything
<Langjan> and what is mbr?
<Kilos> master boot record
<Langjan> What is it that wipes everything? 
<Kilos> small section that tells pc what to boot
<Kilos> writes zeroes to everything
<Langjan> Is the "it" you refer to the process now running? 
<Kilos> same as a brand new drive
<Kilos> oh lemme read
<Kilos> zeroing is a command that writes zeroes to thew hole drive in seconds
<Langjan> so what does that have to do with what we are doing now? Is it a next step?
<Kilos> if bad blocks finds nothing bad then the drive should still be good
<Kilos> so zeroing will remove whatever was corrupt
<Langjan> ok but where does the zeroing that you refer to come in?
<Kilos> and you get a new mbr from the bios and then install ubuntu and there should be no trace of win7 left
<Kilos> if the drive is good but giving your problems something is corrupt somewhere
<Langjan> Kilos is the process that is running now what you call zeroing? 
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> this is looking for physical bad sectors
<Langjan> oh, ok so when will I know it is finished?
<Kilos> whew i dunno how long it is going to take, you can go sleep so long and we go on tomorrow if you like
<Langjan> Well perhaps thats not a bad idea, it may take a while to work thro 250 GB 
<Kilos> just plug the charger in so pc dont die half way
<Langjan> done
<Kilos> ok lets go crash then
<Langjan> Incidentally, the ssd was for my desktop, this rogue belongs to one of my Ubuntu converts
<Langjan> Many thanks so far, Kilos, sleep well 
<Kilos> you too my oompie
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<Langjan> dankkie jy ook
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-17
<barrydk> More almal
<Langjan> Goeiemore al die vroeë voëltjies
<barrydk> Helo Langjan lyk my ons is net 2
<Langjan> Goeiemore oom Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> more oom
<Kilos> ek lees nou net jou pos
<Langjan> het jy lrekker geslaap seuntjie?
<Langjan> lekker
<Kilos> so aan en af ja dankie en self?
<Kilos> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Langjan> Allietyd af
<Kilos> ek weet nie wat doen dit nie ek kyk ook
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> o dit wys jou partisies
<Langjan> Ek het twee gekry, die een is sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda en die ander cat /dev/zero > zero.file rm zero.file
<Langjan> nog nie een probeer nie
<Langjan> wag vir die deskundiges om op te staan
<Kilos> wag ek kyk watter een het ek
<Kilos> dis n dd een
<Kilos> miskien iets by
<Kilos> nou moet jy mooi luister
<Langjan> eks die ene ore
<Kilos> you boot from cd
<Kilos> go into try mode
<Kilos> run this command
<Langjan> O ek dag ek kan net via terminal doen?
<Kilos> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<Kilos> luister mooi
<Langjan> moet ek eers op CD boot?
<Kilos> ya
<Langjan> ok wag bietjie
<Kilos> daai dd commands is gevaarlik
<Kilos> jy moet versigtig met hulle werk
<Kilos> hi mazal  and morning everyone else
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> In Kubuntu , what app can I use to view my HDD smart data ?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> what is that
<Kilos> how do you view it with unity
<mazal> Normal ubuntu has an app called "disks"
<Kilos> i have installed gnome-disk-utility i think its called
<Kilos> it also shows as disks
<mazal> I think that is the same thing , I might be wrong though
<Kilos> or drives i forget now
<Kilos> ya its the one unity uses
<Kilos> but not in kde by default
<Langjan> Not sudo in front Kilos?
<Kilos> ya with sudo
<Kilos> sorry i saved it as i found it
<Kilos> did it say you dont have permission
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> nou oom Langjan  you must still listen
<Kilos> let me first tell all before you do the next step
<mazal> Yeo Kilos , that's the one thanx. Installed it
<Kilos> once the zero command has run
<Langjan> Now its hanging in the terminal on CD
<Kilos> hasnt it done the job?
<Langjan> I got to the first d of the second dev and it stopped there
<mazal> bbl , updates
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what second device
<Langjan> will have to reboot again
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> there is only one drive in there
<Kilos> ??
<Langjan> no second device, the second "dev" in the command you sent
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> only one drive as far as I know
<Kilos> ok try again
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> Langjan  whats happening
<Langjan> OK it says 1+0 records in, 1+0 records out, 512 bytes copied 254kB/s
<Kilos> cools now its wiped
<Kilos> now listen mooi
<Kilos> dont do things as i type them
<Langjan> can't listen mooi in two tales
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> restart with dvd still in and choose install
<Kilos> then choose use entire disk
<Kilos> then go with you normal install method
<Kilos> let ubuntu do everything
<Kilos> you just put your info and passwords etc
<Kilos> the bios will rewrite a new mbr
<Langjan> You want to tell me it wiped clean in a second? 
<Kilos> yip
<Langjan> Amazing stuff!
<Kilos> very powerful command
<Langjan> Can we use it on the population? 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> now there is really nothing more on the drive left over from other installs
<Kilos> so if prob continues then we repartition it and dont use the first 30 or 50g
<mazal> waat maak julle ? Klink gevaarlik
<Kilos> zero n skyf
<mazal> dd ?
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> ish !!!!
<Langjan> Kilos it is showing a split screen 
<Kilos> hymm...
<Langjan> maybe restart again? Could my installation CD be haywire?
<Kilos> not normally
<Kilos> restart again
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> you can use the checkdisk option but dvds dont normally get corrupt so easy
<Langjan> I restarted without CD, Ubuntu is still there
<Kilos> choose erase and install again
<Kilos> entire disk
<Langjan> Ok, I thought the disc is wiped clean...restarting on CD
<Kilos> ya disk was clean booting from cd shows what the os installs into memory
<Langjan> What I dont understand is that Ubuntu booted normally after disc was wiped 
<Langjan> from hard drive
<Kilos> wipe it again
<Kilos> actually lets do two things
<Kilos> boot from cd
<Kilos> run gparted
<Langjan> ok booting
<Langjan> from try ubuntu?
<Kilos> ya
<Langjan> is gparted a terminal command and no sudo?
<Kilos> type gparted in the dash thing
<Kilos> it should be on the cd
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> just waiting for boot to complete
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i need to start other pc so i can see gparted
<Langjan> shows dev sda 1,2 and 5
<Kilos> click on each and the tick partition at the top i think then choose erase
<Kilos> not erase it shows delete
<Kilos> sorry had to install gparted on other machinr=e first
<Langjan> No prob, now it shows 231Gb unallocated and two small partitions, 1,7Gb each, one is extended and one swap
<Langjan> both with keys that seem to indicate locked
<Kilos> delete them as well
<Kilos> you want to see only one
<Langjan> It does not give a delete optin on these
<Kilos> what info is on them?
<Kilos> maybe thats where your bug is hiding
<Kilos> you should be able to delete everything and just see one unused partition
<Langjan> OK I have deleted them all now it shows 233GB unallocated
<Kilos> click on gparted and choose refresh
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> now close gparted and only have terminal open
<Langjan> ok done
<Kilos> ok now the dd command
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> i dont trust myself to type it out, i put it on a stick and then copy paste from there
<Langjan> ok done
<Kilos> ok now leave the cd in and restart and choose install
<Kilos> then in options choose use entire disk
<Langjan> fine
<Langjan> Looking good, no detected operating systems
<Kilos> yay
<Langjan> The old man is getting confused, caught mself trying to type the new pasword into xchat, lmga
<Langjan> OK Kilos, baie baie dankie! I will complete install and install home from backup, everything will hopefully be fine, will let you know
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok Langjan  you welcome as always
<Kilos> good luck
<Langjan> Many thanks. Have I sent you the book "Healing Life's Hurts" to read? Its the guy who owns the laptop who does the ministry.  
<Kilos> ty so much
<Langjan> Will email it now, have a lovely day
<Kilos> you too my friend and ty
<Kilos> sigh! the old peeps work while the young ones lurk
<Kilos> môre Mopkop  
<Mopkop> Goeie môre!
<gremble> o/
<Langjan> Kilos and the guys who helped, many thanks. 
<Langjan> The machine is running at cpu usage of 10% (previously 90%) - what are sensible warning temperatures for the temp, core temp and cpu temp?
<Langjan> Sorry previously 60%
<Kilos> Langjan  is it ok now?
<Kilos> that sounds much better hey
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Kilos> Langjan  tell me how you are sensing temps and ill tell you mine
<Langjan> temp 1 is 45, core 1 is 44, core 2 is 43  but where should I set warnings at? 
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/432895/temperature-warnings
<Kilos> hope that helps.
<Kilos> i cant find what they should be set at
<Langjan> Thks Kilos. If I change the wording to "quiet" to omit splash screen, how do I save the changes and exit the terminal? 
<Kilos> let me go read that first
<Kilos> ok Langjan  is psensor running in a terminal
<Kilos> sorry i was so slow got called to #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> you may visit there , its a project im busy with
<Kilos> if you want to kill it use ctrl+c
<Kilos> im not sure where you are with the splash screen thing
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<mazal> Morning squirm
 * mazal has never been able to get temp sensors working on Ubuntu
<mazal> Kilos: You know how to do it ?
<Kilos> http://superuser.com/questions/25176/how-can-i-monitor-the-cpu-temperature-under-linux
<Kilos> and jan is using psensor
<mazal> Ah , that manual works , dankie oom
<Kilos> yw lad
<mazal> psensor ?
<mazal> Is that a different app ?
<Kilos> yes its also in the repos
<mazal> I see mine is hovering around 40
<Kilos> lappy?
<mazal> Nope , is an i7 desktop pc
 * Kilos jealous
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> ai! wat nou?
<inetpro> your zeroing command does not wipe the whole drive
<Kilos> it did here
<inetpro> just the first 512 bytes
<Kilos> but i didnt have bugs in locked partitions
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> well with gparted and zero things seem to be working
<inetpro> that's the MBR portion
<Kilos> why didnt you tell me last night
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> you leave me to sukkel
<inetpro> you leave yourself to sukkel if you don't RTFS and RTFM
<Kilos> in future i will use gparted first then zero then i know als is skoon ne?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i dont have manuals and stuff  here man i only have what has worked for me before
<inetpro> google is your buddy
<inetpro> and man is always there
<Kilos> reading is an effort and understanding what im reading is a bigger effort
<Kilos> good morning inetpro  
<inetpro> keep reading until you understand it 
<Kilos> how can you just greet me with an ai!
<inetpro> don't just shoot in the dark
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> goeie more oom
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dag my boetie
<inetpro> oh and good $daytime to everyone else
<Kilos> lekker full channel so early hey
<inetpro> is it Friday yet?
<Kilos> nono tuesday only
<Kilos> you just want weekends so you can get more tired
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro needs a weekend to recover from the monday
<Kilos> you need mondays to recover from weekends
<inetpro> no!! not mondays
<Kilos> im so happy when you are here
 * inetpro needs the week to recover from a weekend
<Kilos> now i just need to get my fly back
<Kilos> the end justifies the means
 * inetpro needs to scratch mondays from all calendars
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> nice to see that again
<psyatw> I am a bit more relaxed now, also at work
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> you guys being unhappy makes me unhappy because this channel suffers
<Langjan> Kilos I do this edit in terminal but then don't know how to save the changes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/529244/how-can-i-disable-both-the-boot-splash-and-messages-during-boot
<psyatw> yeah, at first I was quite busy with two months of training and after that I had to do a lot of work after my colleague left the company
<Kilos> are you using gedit Langjan  
<psyatw> thankfully they've hired a few people now
<psyatw> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> Langjan  i use nano instead of gedit because i could never work out how to save quit with it either
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Kilos> with nano you use ctrl+o to save, hit enter then ctrl+x to quit
<Kilos> https://help.gnome.org/users/gedit/stable/gedit-shortcut-keys.html.en
<Kilos> Langjan  ^^
<Kilos> Padroni  whats with the hopping?
<Padroni> hi
<Padroni> my connection is screwed
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> looks like
<Kilos> dont just sit there with a beer in hand man , fix it
<Kilos> watched a whole thing on home brewing last night i think it was
<Kilos> there is a new group that are making local homebrews for their area
<Kilos> i love beer, its good for killing flames when braaing and seems to add flavour to the meat
<Kilos> but very yucky to drink unless 90% lemonade
 * Kilos has a question for old boere type peeps
<Kilos> why did they use those big round white roof nails in the old days
<mazal> Seals better
<Kilos> commonly know as boerepampoen
<mazal> Oh , those
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> My first thought would be , wind
<Kilos> i dont know thats why im asking , is it that pumpkin needs a certain time to mature or something
<Kilos> hi drussell  hows davey today
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<Kilos> and magespawn  
<magellanic> hey
<magespawn> hi there all
<magespawn> Kilos 41 in the room
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> strange for a midweek morning hey
 * Kilos happy
 * drussell waves to Kilos 
<mazal> Bye for now everyone , enjoy the afternoon , God bless
<Kilos> hi pieter_devel  
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<pieter_devel> Hi
<pieter_devel> ... and thanks
<Kilos> how did you find us?
<pieter_devel> Long story trying to fix IRC... but in end LOCO site
<Kilos> if you need help just state your problem and someone will advise you when they get a break
<pieter_devel> Thanks will do
<Kilos> jy kan ook in die taal se waarmee jy hulp nodig het
<pieter_devel> Sal so maak, my afr suck maar
<Kilos> english is good too
<Kilos> i thought you were afrikaans thats why i said its ok too
<pieter_devel> I am, was just educated somewhat weirdly so my afr spelling is actually the thing that is bad
<Kilos> not a problem at all, the important thing is to get pc probs sorted out
<Kilos> soos jy sien is daar heelwat mense hier. en ons is amper dag en nag hier
<Kilos> this is an english channel because some of the guys dont know afrikaans at all, but when we get afrikaans peeps here we help them too
<pieter_devel> Met die IRC prbleem het ek op ou IRC log van 2012 afgekom
<Kilos> ok
<pieter_devel> Daar het jy, Kerbero en inetpro met 'n open proxy probleem gehelp
<pieter_devel> ... so sal dalk nou-nou hul help met iets gou vra
<Kilos> voel vry om te vra
<inetpro> pieter_devel: don't ask to ask, just ask
<inetpro> welcome to #ubuntu-za anyway
<pieter_devel> inetpro: Thanks, I cant join a freenode network thru my ISP - keep getting blocked because port 8080 is an open poxy...
<pieter_devel> ...I so far disabled my zentyal (server) proxy, but seems that prob is with ISP...
<pieter_devel> ... they use RouterOS with proxy enabled and from what I can gather they should just block port 8080 for external requests...
<pieter_devel> Is this correct?
<pieter_devel> Oh and the ISP is like a community shared internet provider so my external IP is their machine (no public IP)...
<pieter_devel> ...and running `nmap -p8080 <IP>` also shows that it is an open proxy
<Kilos> hi jacques_  wb
<Kilos> lol was wondering if you gave up arguing
<Jacques_StrY> Hey everyone
<Jacques_StrY> good to be back
<Kilos> all ok ?
<Jacques_StrY> Yea don't worry
<Kilos> cool
<Jacques_StrY> so what happend while I was gone?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> youll need to ask someone that remembers
<Kilos> i think Padroni  was looking for you
<Jacques_StrY> I can imagine - Have some stuff I have to post with him
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he has been sulking
<Jacques_StrY> haha
<inetpro> pieter_devel: ouch!
<pieter_devel> inetpro: ouch?
<Jacques_StrY> inetpro: I see you going from membership :)
<inetpro> open proxy not good
<Padroni> good heavens
<Padroni> it's alive
<Padroni> hi Jacques_StrY
<Kilos> hehe
<Jacques_StrY> Hey Padroni >.<
<inetpro> pieter_devel: https://freenode.net/policy.shtml#proxies
<inetpro> Jacques_StrY: I'm not exactly ready with my application just yet
<Langjan> Hi Kilos
<inetpro> too many other priorities in my life
<Kilos> hi Langjan  
<Langjan> not good news
<Kilos> hanging?
<Langjan> looks to me like the cpu is not coping
<Kilos> eish
<Langjan> error message on first restart
<Kilos> it was working
<Kilos> what did you do
<Padroni> it sounds like your charger needs a new laptop?
<Jacques_StrY> haha
<Kilos> lol
<pieter_devel> inetpro: read it... so should contact freenode to lift the ban once fixed?
<Kilos> hi lin  
<Langjan> well the restart/shut down button did not work so I powered off
<Kilos> pieter /j #freenode
<inetpro> pieter_devel:  email to: support at freenode dot net
<Kilos> they are very helpful
<inetpro> or like Kilos said ^^
<Langjan> then haywire again, cursor flashing, cpu showing 100%, lost launcher
<Kilos> sjoe Langjan  
<lin> hi Kilos 
<Langjan> Some of the error message reads: indicator-sound-service crashed with SIGABRT
<Langjan> does that mean anything?
<lin> Whats' up Langjan ? What made your computer lock up?
<Kilos> not too me but the clevers will know
<Langjan> Theres a lot in the report, dont know what they need
<Kilos> try get it onto a stick or something then with your pc put it all in http:slexy.org
<Kilos> http://slexy.org
<pieter_devel> OK thanks
<Kilos> good luck pieter_devel  
<Kilos> and you can stay here
<Langjan> was the slexy message meant for me?  
<Kilos> sorry Langjan  yes
<inetpro> Kilos: you don't like http://bin.snyman.info/ ?
<Kilos> they read in the errors and find stuff we have nightmares about
<Kilos> inetpro  it doesnt wrap when there are long lines
<inetpro> superfly: ^^
<inetpro> is that a bug or a feature?
<Kilos> i use it for short line things
<Langjan> Kilos I could do nothing with the error report except hit "continue" then it obviously went off to nowhere and disappeard from the screen
<Kilos> is the lappy still running though?
<Kilos> maybe inetpro  can find them
<Langjan> Its running but only just, with the cpu at around 100% I'm scared to touch anything
 * inetpro unfortunately can't help now
<Kilos> lemme google a bit
 * inetpro can only give the usual grumpy commentary from time to time in between other work
<Langjan> the open window is jumping sort-of getting bigger and smaller all the time - once per second
<Kilos> that looks like a bug
<Kilos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/840986
<kulelu88> oom Langjan send a screenshot
<Langjan> Well kulelu88, the screen will appear normal on a shot, its just the open window and the cursor blinking all the time, but launcher icons not responding
<Kilos> Langjan  12.04 or 14.04
<Kilos> ?
<Langjan> 14.04
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ok whe you cleaned it out did you actually get to the cpu fan?
<Kilos> when
<Kilos> i dont know if they are on top of the cpu in lappies
<Langjan> I removed the fan to see if theres any dirt on the inside and underneath, it was surprisingly clean as was the rest of the innards
<Kilos> ok i was hoping it was blocked
<Kilos> the pc worked so something else is interfering i think
<kulelu88> it may be a faulty Mobo
<Kilos> ya but why
<kulelu88> unless. if the PC is 32-bit and you installed 64-bit
<Langjan> whats a Mobo? No all 32 bit
<Kilos> motherboard
<Kilos> info
<Kilos> do lappies have 2 batteries?
<Kilos> the big one and one for the mobo bios when big one out?
<kulelu88> no oom they dont
<Kilos> so how come bios remembers stuff when big one is out?
<kulelu88> maybe there is a small capacitor that holds some charge
<Kilos> Langjan  give the lappy make and model please
<Langjan> proline w76s 
<Jacques_StrY> All the lappies I have opened had a 3v BIOS battery
<Kilos> thats what i want to find
<Kilos> find that battery Langjan  
<Kilos> after working fine this morning then starting with this it could be a bug in the bios even
<Kilos> flashing bios is kinda tricky
<Kilos> Langjan  try run gparted on it
<Kilos> you might need to install it first
<Kilos> lets see what partitions are there i think
<Langjan> Ok will try but no response at present anywhere
<Kilos> then remove the battery and try find the small one
<Kilos> remove that too let bios start from scratch again
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehbvzeU2Eh8
<Kilos> maybe that shows where it is
<pieter_devel> What's wrong with langjan's lappy
<Kilos> it hangs or goes crazy
<Kilos> thern cpu use goes to 100% etc
<Kilos> was at 10% this morning
<pieter_devel> Have you guys checked cpu temp?
<pieter_devel> Ubuntu scales cpu down on overhead
<Kilos> ya he was
<Kilos> help him pieter_devel  please
<Kilos> hear what has been done and what we missed
<pieter_devel> but you have checked the temp?
<Langjan> around 60 deg
<Kilos> ya was 45
<Kilos> whew 60 now
<pieter_devel> and what is the max according to specs?
<Kilos> it was
<Kilos>  temp 1 is 45, core 1 is 44, core 2 is 43 
<Langjan> temp 1 and both cores curreently around 60 deg
<Kilos> this morning, what changed
<Kilos> and what is running Langjan  ?
<Langjan> Skype, psensor
<Kilos> kill skype and watch temps
<Langjan> skype only showing, not running
<Kilos> so basically nothing is running?
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> something very wrong there
<Kilos> for those temps you should be streaming videos and running music and more i think
<Langjan> Kilos I'm going to install his Home folder in my machine which I seldom use until I can sort this one out  
<Langjan> will check that cmos battery
<Kilos> ok remove the sick ones batteries
<Langjan> yes and cpu running at around 100% 
<Kilos> leave it for some hours while you work on yours
<pieter_devel> maybe stupid q, but can you hear/feel the cpu fan running?
<Langjan> yes I can hear it
<Langjan> and feel warm air coming out
<Kilos> pieter_devel  add this channel to your favourites so you can help often
<Kilos> hehe
<pieter_devel> Is the stream strong?
<Langjan> not very
<pieter_devel> Kilos: actually my first time on IRC so will have to check that later
<Langjan> difficult to judge first time
<pieter_devel> And you took it apart to clean it?
<Langjan> mine feels weaker strem but cooler
<Langjan> stream
<Langjan> yes I cleaned out everywhere I could reach but very little dust
<pieter_devel> Where you able to check if the fan turns freely?
<pieter_devel> easily?
<Langjan> yes it does, spins wildly if I blow on it
<kulelu88> oh shit. I hope you didn't conk the fan
<pieter_devel> bummer, had a similar issue few years ago so - fan was the prob, so asked to check if it might be here too
<Langjan> It was disconnected when I did that, could that cause damage?
<kulelu88> making the fan spin too fast can cause friction and damage, ja.
 * Mopkop fell asleep... 
<Mopkop> Langjan: What does your hardrive use? PIO or DMA?
<Mopkop> If it uses PIO, it could explain the cpu usage.
<Kilos> i go pump water
<Langjan> I have no idea, where do I find out? 
<Mopkop> Are you using windows or linux?
<Langjan> linux
<Mopkop> Ok check the following file /etc/hdparm.conf
<Mopkop> I use gedit so I whould type sudo gedit /etc/hdparm.conf
<Langjan> battling to get terminal open
<Mopkop> Lol... :)
<Langjan> sorry not responding
<Mopkop> Aai... Have you tried to reset the bios yet?
<Langjan> Reset to default, yes
<Mopkop> Hmm, then it has to be the drivers.
<Mopkop> Have you tried <alt><ctrl>F2?
<Mopkop> <alt><ctrl>F7 to get back out.
<Langjan> ok I get a welcome to Ubuntu message
<Mopkop> Now you just type in the ubuntu username and after that the password.
<Langjan> OK I get error: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment
<Mopkop> Hmm....
<Langjan> then gedit :27185 Gtk warning cannot open display
<Mopkop> No no, try to replace gedit with nano
<Mopkop> sudo nano /etc/hdparm.conf
<Langjan> ok
<Mopkop> Did you manage to read the file?
<Langjan> Yes Mopkop, long story way above my head
<Langjan> What can I let you see?
<Mopkop> lol :), ok scroll down to the bottom line. What do you see?
<Langjan> #/dev/hda
<Langjan> mult_sect_io = 16
<Langjan> write_cache = off
<Langjan> dma = on
<Mopkop> Yes, that's what we want. Now let's make a backup of the file. Press <ctrl>+o, and add a .bak to the end of the file name
<Mopkop> and save.
<Mopkop> save as /etc/hdparm.conf.bak
<Langjan> how do I save it?
<Mopkop> <ctrl>+o, type your new name (/etc/hdparm.conf.bak) and press enter
<Langjan> OK I said yes to save under different name, hope thats right?
<Mopkop> Yes!
<Mopkop> Now just exit nano <ctrl>x
<Mopkop> And open the file again sudo nano /etc/hdparm.conf
<Langjan> ok done
<Mopkop> now at the bottom of the file, type in the following....
<Mopkop> /dev/hda {
<Mopkop>         dma = on
<Mopkop> }
<Langjan> sorry cant find that symbol, the kinky bracket
<Mopkop> next to P - you must hold down shift.
<Mopkop> :)
<Langjan> thks
<Mopkop> Pleasure :)
<Langjan> must dma go in a new line?
<Mopkop> Hmm... not sure just do it to be safe.
<Mopkop> O, and make a space between hda and {
<Langjan> done, must I enter?
<Mopkop> <Ctrl>O to save
<Mopkop> and the enter
<Langjan> ok
<Mopkop> <ctrl>x to exit, and then just restart.
<Langjan> power off to restart?
<Mopkop> sudo shutdown -r
<Mopkop> Let's hope this worked, and did not break it further :P
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> time expected Try 'shutdown --help' for more info 
<Mopkop> sudo shutdown -r 0
<Mopkop> I forgot the o
<Mopkop> 0
<Langjan> reboooting
<Mopkop> In windows you have to delete the HD driver to fix it.
<Langjan> ok viva linux
<Langjan> no difference, windows still erratic, launcher not there, no buttons
<Mopkop> Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Mopkop> Is it still slow?
<Langjan> cursor arrow blinking every second
<Mopkop> Ugh....
<Langjan> cant really say, nothing is working, no menu buttons
<Mopkop> When you were in the terminal with <alt><ctrl>F2, was it still very slow?
<Langjan> terminal responded normally 
<Mopkop> Hmm, a problem with compiz or xserv  then? 
<Mopkop> try to go back into the terminal and type sudo top
<Langjan> ok where do I go? 
<Mopkop> Is the top program open now?
<Langjan> yes
<Mopkop> In the right most coulomb, try to find Xorg and compiz
<Mopkop> I think there was an easy way to do this.
<Langjan> trying bit a long list
<Langjan> found xorg, it keeps jumping around
<Mopkop> If you don't find compiz it is possible that you are not running Ubuntu.
<Mopkop> Kubuntu uses something else, I believe. 
<Langjan> well I stopped at xorg, can go looking for compiz but will losexorg
<Mopkop> Is the laptop connected to the internet.
<Langjan> Running ubuntu 14.04
<Langjan> yes
<Mopkop> Am... Let's see. Have you tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<Mopkop> tap q to exit top
<Langjan> no 
<Mopkop> That command reinastalls all the programs that originally came with ubuntu.
<Mopkop> But it takes a lot of data.
<Mopkop> Maybe...
<Mopkop> Does your computer enter the login screen normally?
<Langjan> what do you mean by normally? No grub menu. shows splash screen which I was trying to eliminate
<Langjan> dpkg was interrupted
<Mopkop> Hmm... ai. Do you have windows installed on it, or is it only Ubuntu? What splash screen is that?
<Mopkop> Sorry, was sleeping when you explained it :(
<Langjan> Ubuntu, I followed dpkg prompt, now its running 
<Mopkop> Let it finnish installing and restart. 
<Langjan> ok thks
<Mopkop> My pleasure. Let's just hope this works.
<Mopkop> If it doesn't the problem is most likely some config file.
<Langjan> I applied this - could it have contributed to the problem? http://askubuntu.com/questions/529244/how-can-i-disable-both-the-boot-splash-and-messages-during-boot
<Langjan> ok finished, must I still do reinstall desktpo? 
<Langjan> desktop
<Kilos> Langjan  was it still running fine after this mornings install? until you did that
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> then you broke it
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Mopkop  loves doing that too
<Langjan> Well I let it go to the original config when it asked me just now
<Kilos> but he be very clever
<Kilos> can you remember what you changed?
<Kilos> old saying "leave well enough alone"
<Kilos> spalsh screens arent hard on the eyes
<Kilos> splash either
<Langjan> yes what I changed it to but not what it was, however it would probably be right again after the last run
<Kilos> lets see
<Kilos> is it rebooting?
<Mopkop> hmm, if you applied that then you can just reverse it, by retracing your steps. Can you please explain to me the problem in detail. I only followed half-way through :(
<Kilos> Mopkop  was hanging
<Kilos> we delted all partitions and zeroed mbr then reinstalled
<Kilos> and it was ok then
<Mopkop> And then the problem came back?
<Kilos> im not sure if that above link messed something up
<Kilos> ou oom Jan like nie splash screens nie
<Langjan> I followed the instructions in the site (see the link above) to avoid the splash screen on startup
<Langjan> Its not my machine, makes it worse, its one of my Ubuntu converts
<Langjan> ok now I have memtest options on startup
<Mopkop> Is dit nou daai ding wat sê Ubuntu 14.04 *kolletjie, kolltejie kolletjie? Die splash ek meen?
<Langjan> must I just open Ubuntu?
<Kilos> just enter
<Kilos> that menu should boot automatically after 10 secs
<Langjan> dis bladsye van wit letters op die skerm vooor die program oopmaak en ook by afsluiting 
<Kilos> that is most likely grub showing you what it is doing
<Langjan> Yes but its not booting
<Kilos> should show some (ok) at the end near the end
<Langjan> ja e weet, bootrepair from CD
<Kilos> does it take long in places?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> watch it for a bit
<Kilos> ubuntu tries to fix things itself
<Kilos> what is in the last line where its sukkeling
<Langjan> It keeps on going back to the grub screen
 * Mopkop is not following
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> its lightdm thats not happy
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+F3
<Langjan> its Ubuntu, then advanced options, then memtest, then memtest serial console 115200 
<Kilos> you can go advanced options
<Langjan> ctrl+alt+f3 does nothing
<Kilos> and then recovery
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> F2 and F1?
<Mopkop> So you can't enter Ubuntu now?
<Langjan> tried the other one, recvery looks promising
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+F1
<Kilos> im sure its lightdm
<Langjan> now I have 9 options
<Mopkop> I think grub only gives limited options.
<Mopkop> in the terminal I mean
<Kilos> you just need to get to a terminal and run sudo apt-get install gdm
<Langjan> resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary
<Kilos> try root
<Kilos> hopefully you can install gdm from there
<Langjan> drop to root shell prompt?
<Kilos> ya
<Langjan> resume =resume normal boot
<Kilos> drop to root shell prompt
<Kilos> you toppies should learn to use kubuntu
<Langjan> now it wants a command
<Kilos> apt-get install gdm
<Langjan> didnt like it
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> what did it say?
<Langjan> error
<Kilos> lets see what it does with dpkg commands
<Langjan> not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Kilos> dpkg --reconfigure -a
<Kilos> i might have that wrong
<Langjan> then unable to write to var/cache/apt/  
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> then could not be parsed or opened
<Kilos> what kind of root is that
<Langjan> you told me to go there
<Mopkop> I don't think apt-get works in grub's shell. It says something about limited functionality. Most of the programs haven’t  been loaded yet. 
<Kilos> ok go with the recovery thing
<Kilos> i think that ends with a terminal
<Kilos> we just need to get to a terminal
<Langjan> iit says root@kobus-w7xos:#
<Langjan> we are in a terminal
<Kilos> i mean a later one where apps are already there
<Kilos> that root seems to be too early
<Kilos> and playing in root can screw things bad
<Langjan> so where do I go now?
<Kilos> where are you
<Langjan> where you took me
<Langjan> root
<Kilos> go out there now
<Kilos> im sorry
<Kilos> reboot
<Langjan> no prob, how do I get out?
<Kilos> then choose recovery
<Kilos> hold the kill button
<Kilos> hard reboot
<Kilos> that error when it keeps going to the grub menu is a prob with lightdm and installing gdm fixes it
<magellanic> hmm
<magellanic> looks intense
<Kilos> very
<Kilos> i had it a couple of times with unity
<Kilos> 1 year of peace with kde
<Langjan> so do I go to resume normal boot now? 
<Langjan> dpkg is repair broken packages
<Kilos> try now
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+F2
<Langjan> ok its boooted and looks good, cpu 14% and temps coming down to the 40's
<Kilos> yay
<Langjan> did not go ctrl+alt+F2
<Kilos> now reinstall some stuff
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Langjan> like what?
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> oh and synaptic
<Kilos> tell me when done
<Langjan> he wont use synaptic but perhaps I will need it when I help him
<Langjan> done
<Kilos> ok open synaptig
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> type in the small top window ubuntu-desktop
<Langjan> have only done aptitude
<Kilos> oh sudo aptitude install synaptic
<Langjan> installing from software centre
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> thats so slow
<Kilos> i dont like software centre at all
<Kilos> synaptic much nicer and faster
<Langjan> done
<Kilos> ok open synaptic
<Langjan> ok ive typed ubuntu desktop
<Kilos> ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> dont forget the dash in between
<Langjan> yes, done with hyphen
<Kilos> oh is that what it is
<Kilos> ok then on all the things that show installed with a blue colour i think
<Kilos> right click and choose reinstall
<Langjan> you can call it what you want, stays a hyphen - same as with k..ff.r
<Kilos> lets see if it wants to fetch more
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we forgot the most important things but synaptic can do it too
<Langjan> Miles my day is running out, are there more urgent things to be done? 
<Kilos> just tick reload in the top left
<Kilos> then when done choose edit at the top and mark all upgrades
<Langjan> and then?quite a few
<Kilos> if there are then the apply button will light up
<Kilos> just choose apply
<Langjan> 225 meg
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> half that system isnt updated yet
<Kilos> didnt you do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade after installing
<Langjan> yes I did
<Kilos> whew i wonder what all the extras are then
<Langjan> and upddate mgr
<Kilos> must be something thats needed or synaptic wouldnt show them
<Kilos> if you tick details while its running you can see what it is fetching
<Langjan> gibberish to me
<Kilos> nee man lees mooi
<Kilos> you will see packages
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> lib soomethind and some linux image things
<Kilos> tick on edges and stretch it wider
<Kilos> all the important stuff
<Langjan> then generic and headers
<Kilos> and its not overheating?
<Langjan> dan luislange
<Kilos> or hanging
<Langjan> running around 50 deg
<Kilos> ya python stuff is what keeps everything going
<Langjan> daai pel van jou dink as ek op die waaier stof afblaas ek sal hom beskadig...
<Langjan> ok thats done
<Kilos> ek blaas my hele pc met n compressor skoon
<Langjan> nog ets?
<Kilos> ok in top type in lightdm
<Langjan> ja dis baie meer wind as wat 'n ou man kan genereer, al gebruik ek die agterkant...
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> right click reinstall
<kulelu88> if you don't hold the fan in place and blast air onto it, the fan will spin too fast and break
<Kilos> ya you cant run it till it screams and pops
<Kilos> i hold one blade and then blow dust away
<kulelu88> ya just like that
<Langjan> OK kulelu88 I accept that, will remember 
<Kilos> but often let them scream too to show whose the boss
<kulelu88> if it's a PC, just buy a new fan. it's not expensive (I think)
<Kilos> its a lappy
<Langjan> well it seems fine, not noisy and coling oki
<Langjan> coooling
<Langjan> cooling
<Langjan> need a spellchecker
<Kilos> i must get some old ones so i can see how the insides fit together
<kulelu88> jy kan in jou eerste taal praat oom Jan. 
<Langjan> I have opened their seals and put soem good oil in, works
<Kilos> prolong is the best
<Langjan> Dankie ek kry sooibrand van al die Ingels
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> hype that is
<Kilos> hoeoh ja lmga
<Kilos> ek het dit al vergeet
<Langjan> prolong is snake oil 
<Kilos> wbb gotta get gates
<Langjan> Got to go guys, sorry but thks very much for your time and able help
<kulelu88> jy moet weet dat even though oom Kilos praat afrikaans, hy is a Engelse man. Hy kyk nie aan die koniging 
<Langjan> Koning Jakob? 
<kulelu88> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok Langjan  let us know
<Kilos> dont mess with stuff
<Langjan> Its not booting direct, going to ecovery mode otherwise it just goes back to boot options - nuisance
<Kilos> just ignore that man its safe
<Kilos> when you break it you will have recovery to fix things for you
<Langjan> Its a schlep to have to go to so may options, talk later
<Kilos> if you wait 10 secs it boots
<Kilos> ai! die ou mense
<Kilos> what a day
<Kilos> hard to fix stuff i cant see or hit
<Mopkop> I know what you mean Kilos. This morning the dominee called me from Cape town, needing help with the Wi-Fi on Win8. It's easy to fix it if you have the computer in front of you, but hard if he has to tell you what is (isn't) there.
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> very difficult
<Kilos> luckily i battled with unity till some stuff stuck im my subconscious
<kulelu88> that's the tough part about knowing tech. Everyone thinks you're tech support :D
 * psyatw is tech support
<kulelu88> welcome psyatw 
<kulelu88> you look new B-)
<Kilos> lol he has just been away while moving to another country and find accomodation and work
<Kilos> sometimes psydroid
<psyatw> kulelu88, thank you :)
<psyatw> I may look new but I can assure you I am not
<psyatw> unless I was reborn
<psyatw> :D
<Kilos> http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2015/03/a-tablet-with-ubuntu-preinstalled-ubutab.html
<Kilos> that i could go for
<Kilos> or an ubuntu fone
<Kilos> these android things are maddening
<Jacques_StrY> I would buy that
<Jacques_StrY> still using a galaxy tab 10.1
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> big bucks though
<Jacques_StrY> my tab was R6500 so .....
<Kilos> you can built a great pc for that money
<Kilos> wow
<kulelu88> psyatw: where do you live now?
<Jacques_StrY> with taxes that UbuTab will be about the same
<kulelu88> for R6500 you can pick up an i7 (methinks)
<Kilos> get someone to buy it there and ship as a present
<Kilos> i just need a 1155 i5 or i7 cpu then im smiling
<Jacques_StrY> The thing is I always get the stuff on contract
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> save
<kulelu88> works out more expensive
<Jacques_StrY> I pay the same on contract than if I bought it cash and got data with it so does not make sense to pay cash for it.
<kulelu88> aah. now that makes sense
<Jacques_StrY> They overcharge on cash sales to promote the contracts
<Kilos> i go eat
<Jacques_StrY> k
<Kilos> kulelu88  he is in ireland
<kulelu88> Jacques_StrY: only problem is being locked in for 24 months
<kulelu88> congrats psyatw . you were brave enough to relocate :D
<psyatw> kulelu88, thanks :) I am always willing to relocate in europe, the continent is so small compared to yours :D
<psyatw> ok, time to go home now
<psyatw> I will be back from there
<kulelu88> compared to ours? I thought psy was south African
<Mopkop> Is inkscape the same as Corel Draw?
<Kilos> he is from netherlands then belgium i think before going to island
<Kilos> ireland
<Kilos> on the island
<Jacques_StrY> Mopkop: Roughly yes
<Kilos> evening superfly  
<Mopkop> Ok, thank you Jacques_StrY!
<superfly> hi
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly Beautiful" 12 hours, 50 minutes and 44 seconds ago
<Kilos> wb psydroid  
<psydroid> ty Kilos
<Kilos> haha the bot caiught me, id forgotten about it
<psydroid> hi superfly
<superfly> Kilos: did you refresh thw page a few times?
<superfly> *the
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> what do you think, i like the first one
<superfly> Mopkop: I don't get asked to do tech support anymore. I last used Windows XP, and I make sure people know this. They stop asking.
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Kilos: refresh a few more times
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> Kilos: and, I don't know which ones you've seen. They're completely random, I have nothing to do with the order in which you see them.
<Kilos> oh 
<Mopkop> Lol, I often get requests for xp too! Virusses the redirects google to some weird IP. 
<Kilos> old kasbah in the sahara desert is nice i think superfly   which do you prefer
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know
<Kilos> others are also good, but imaging that old place wired up with fiber 
<superfly> Kilos: but it doesn't matter, they're all going to stay
<Kilos> oh cool
<Kilos> i could enjoy looking out my window with a view from that old kasbah place
<Kilos> superfly  i have a map of africa that names all the countries, dont know if you could use it, pro said something about right
<Kilos> rights
<Kilos> aw ive lost it
<Kilos> inetpro  fix it
<Kilos> we were thinking it would help when you tell someone you are from south africa they dont ask what country is that in
<Kilos> superfly  http://pbrd.co/1GkeMVY
<superfly> "Windhoek" is spelled wrong
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe thats how germans spell it
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> achtung dammit inetpro  
<Kilos> now hell say he has a life as well
<Kilos> oh after ai! of course
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hows magespawn  this evening
<magespawn> got home a bit late for me, but good otherwise, and you?
<Kilos> im good ty just over worked and under paid
<Kilos> hehe
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<magespawn> hi captine 
<captine> hi there
<magespawn> so had that cryptowall malware earilier this week
<captine> soo tired chaps.  might doze off in front of the screen
<magespawn> my boss thinks we can still recover the files
<Kilos> np captine  
<Kilos> dont fall of chair
<captine> lying in bed
<Kilos> eish magespawn  
<magespawn> if your head is one the keyboard you might type something like fpsduihfgipaurfgaweipyfm[wMKCVAOIJWEO[fk
<magespawn> Kilos: the files have been encrypted with RSA-2048 bit 
<Kilos> i dont even know what that is magespawn  
<Kilos> is the RSA za related?
<Kilos> http://www.malwarekillers.com/how-to-decrypt-cryptodefense-files/
<Kilos> http://www.malwarekillers.com/recover-files-encrypted-cryptowall-cryptodefense/
<Kilos> did that thing encrypt them
<Kilos> oh i looked up the RSA thing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA_numbers
<Kilos> my poor browser has over 30 tabs open
<kulelu88> I still haven't played minetes :(
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  hasnt been online i been keeping an eye out for him
<Kilos> maybe he is on leave
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA_%28cryptosystem%29
<Kilos> sjoe heavy stuff hat for ballies
<Kilos> that
<kulelu88> many clever ballies write the most powerful encryption stuff 
<magespawn> https://www.digicert.com/TimeTravel/math.htm
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> now that is interesting
<Kilos> you need grumbles for that
<kulelu88> encryption is too complicated from the beginning. would be cool if it was simplified at the beginner level
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> I tried a course from coursera, shit got confusing 
<Kilos> wb Langjan  
<Kilos> did it break again?
<Langjan> Hi Kilos, its running fine thks, just the boot sequence, starts with options for Ubuntu, select recovery mode, then select specific version, then select normal boot and then final selection. So you have to select four times before it finally boots. 
<magespawn> it is all just maths
<Kilos> do you have to chose one or does it boot if you hit enter
<Langjan> No you have to choose every time, first time I've seen that
<Kilos> oh ive never seen that
<Kilos> klideas
<Kilos> something in grub is messed up
<Langjan> If you dont it comes back to the original options
<Kilos> something in /etc/default/grub is messed up i think
<Kilos> look at that file on your machine
<Kilos> see what is different
<Kilos> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<magespawn> sudo vim
<Kilos> no man magespawn  
<magespawn> Pandorni was stuggling with the uuid at boot?
<Kilos> ya but boot-repair fixed it i think
<magespawn> not sure if that is the correct spelling of his nick
<Kilos> ballies like us cant do vim
<Kilos> padroni
<magespawn> there is the option in grub to not pass that to the linux kernel at boot
<magespawn> yup that is it
<kulelu88> nano is easier to use than vim
<Kilos> ya i enjoy nano
<Kilos> the thing is guys it should not have to got through the menu manually
<Kilos> go through
<Kilos> top option should boot auto after 10 secs
<Kilos> all i can think of is making grub same as a working machine
<Kilos> oh Langjan  sudo update-grub
<Kilos> and or sudo aptitude reinstall grub-pc
<Langjan> OK thanks guys, the machine is back with its owner but I will try and let you know when I get my hands on it again. 
<Langjan> My grub does not show so no good trying to make it the same, but your commands should sort it Kilos? 
<Kilos> i am sure if you fiddle in /etc/default/grub you need to run sudo update-grub afterwards
<Kilos> and grub-pc is the package
<Langjan> I tried but it did not run
<Kilos> what you mean your grub does not show?
<Langjan> It just boots straight away
<Kilos> the file /etc/default/grub must be there
<Langjan> maybe shows so quick I don't see it?
<Kilos> compare the 2 files if update grub and install grub-pc doesnt work
<Mopkop> I paste my grub file into the bin. I think it is unaltered. So you can just compare it with yours: http://bin.snyman.info/p3ku5
<Kilos> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Langjan> Thks
<Langjan> Is that to see it?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> thats also where you fiddled to kill splash
<Langjan> thats right, burnt my fingers
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just compare that one with yours or Mopkop  s one
<Kilos> as far as i understand the hash at line start stops that line from working
<Kilos> no hash means active line
<Langjan> So the sequence is to try your two commands, if it does not work then edit to be the same as mine? 
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> just make everything same
<Kilos> no extra spaces or anything else
<Langjan> contradicting...
<Kilos> preaactly the same
<Kilos> explain
<Kilos> im contradicting?
<Langjan> you say ya to "try your two commands and if it does not work then edit" then say just make everything the same 
<Kilos> yes try commands first
<Kilos> if it doesnt work then make his grub file same as yours
<Kilos> you getting me very involved in serious stuff you know oom
<Langjan> That's why I keep young people around, they grew up with computers...
<Kilos> ya thats where i learned everything ive forgotten
<Kilos> actually funny being old
<Kilos> my sis foned to have some settings in her blackberry sorted, and they eventually asked her isnt there some young person around
<Mopkop> Better to use gedit and just copy-paste
<Kilos> nano works fine with copy paste as well
<Kilos> well paste actually, havent tried to copy from it i think
<Mopkop> Really? Didn't realize. 
<Kilos> nano is very lekker
<Langjan> Speaking of lekker, when last did you guys taste real Cape hanepoot?
<Kilos> wew
<Kilos> 40 years ago
<Mopkop> Never, actually.
<Kilos> nice sweet wine
<Langjan> Well I brought some from George on the weekend, its so sweet it burns the palate...hmmmm - nooo, the grape in fresh form, no fermentation
<Kilos> ya both are lekker
<Kilos> i like sweet
<Kilos> large green grapes
<Langjan> not too large, very round 
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> Anyway, I need to get some sleep, want to watch the Proteas trying to break their choke tomorrow
<Kilos> night Langjan  sleep tight
<Kilos> lets hope ya
<Mopkop> It's at 5:30 already... Ok then Lekker slaap oom!
<Langjan> Thks Kilos, you also. Yes, my heart says the will make it, my bietjie verstand se hulle kom na more terug huistoe
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Lekker slaap jy ook Mopkop
<Kilos> i go sleep as well. night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-18
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk  captine  and others
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
 * Kilos waves to inetpro
<Padroni> Morning
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Jacques_Stry> Hey Padroni
<Padroni> hey Jacques_Stry
<Padroni> Good article - thanx
<Padroni> I was writing a massive article on RFI
<Padroni> and how vulnerabilities in Timthumb is being used to import shell scripts hidden in images into CMS systems 
<Padroni> or rather, Timthumb's inability to properly sanitize domain names is being exploited
<Padroni> and then I got a time-out and lost the whole article
<Padroni> And it is for moments like that, that my wife do not allow me to own a firearm.
<Kilos> eish
<Jacques_Stry> RFI?
<Padroni> Remote File Inclusion
<Padroni> method of hacking a site by importing a shell-script via Timthumb
<Kilos> start again
<Padroni> they fool the server into thinking that you are using an image
<Padroni> while the image is fake
<Kilos> no rest for the wicked
<Padroni> or rather
<Padroni> the image contains a shell-script hidden in the EXIF 'make' and 'model' tags
<Padroni> complicated thing
<Padroni> hence the research that went into it
<Padroni> the article wasn't meant for our site though
<Padroni> our site is not about hacking
<Padroni> it was to be a training thing for the guys at work
<Jacques_Stry> Sounds like a pretty interesting article - if you do manage to write it send me a link plz ;)
<Padroni> ok
<Jacques_Stry> That is the reason why I write long articles on drive and then copy paste it at the end.
<Padroni> yeah, I should have done the same
<Padroni> in future, I will
<Jacques_Stry> But do it on google drive - that way even if eskom kicks you in the nuts you still have a copy
<Padroni> I kinda don't trust Google 
<Padroni> but will keep it in mind
<Padroni> say something, damnit
<inetpro> good mornings
<Padroni> hi
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> haha google not my friend either
<Kilos> but usefull at times
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Padroni> hi Squirm
<Padroni> hi Xethron
<Squirm> Hey Padroni
<Squirm> Padroni: do you do much pen-testing?
<Padroni> much less than I want to 
<Padroni> but I can
<Padroni> why?
<Padroni> you got a URL for me?
<Squirm> Just cuirous, looked at doing that for a while
<Squirm> No :P
<Padroni> we pentested a site the other day
<Padroni> or rather
<Squirm> Maybe when we figure out our auto-scaling :D
<Padroni> a guy at work asked me to see if I can get into the admin section 
<Padroni> got in by disabling the meta-refresh tag on his admin screen
<Padroni> the security was THAT bad...
<Kilos> sjoe
<Padroni> no session-id, no nothing
<Padroni> dude was selling timeshare he did not own
<Padroni> or was not his to sell
<Padroni> on a system as weak as that
<Padroni> not sure how he is still in business
<Squirm> heh
<Squirm> Should have booked yourself some timeshare while you were there ;)
<Squirm> As payment :D
<Squirm> For your work and not turning him in
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> I only take leave once a year
<Padroni> then I head into the Kalahari for two weeks
<Padroni> no 3g
<Padroni> no dsl
<Kilos> all year
<Padroni> told my boss they should get our support guys more leave
<Padroni> the more they are away from work
<Padroni> hoe minder kak kan hulle aanjaag
<Padroni> he said no
<Squirm> that sucks
<Squirm> I get a whole 17 days I think
<Kilos> hi pieter_devel  nice to see you back
<Padroni> I get 21
<pieter_devel> Hi again :)
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<arnaudmez> what new here
<arnaudmez> i've broken nothing trust me :D
<Kilos> some new peeps otherwise just another day
<Kilos> rofl
<Jacques_Stry> Did you guys get that lappie sorted yesterday?
<Padroni> I think it is time for some Rammstein
<Kilos> kinda Jacques_Stry  its just showning the grub boot menu without auto login in in 10 secs
<Kilos> but no more hanging it seems
<Jacques_Stry> Ouch... well fixable now so progress
<Kilos> yeah 
<Kilos> he likes to hide  boot splash and messed up somewhere in /etc/default/grub i think
<Squirm> Padroni: Ramnstein? Interesting taste, I haven't listened to them in a long time. My tastes have shifted slightly
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Padroni> I bought the Made in Germany cd Dec
<Padroni> been listening to it eversince
<Squirm> Wow
<Padroni> the rest of my family hates it
<Squirm> I used to like a few of their songs
<Squirm> Feir Feir
<Squirm> Du Hast
<Squirm> Uh... can't remember the other
<Padroni> The Made in Germany cd is like their 'Best of'
<Padroni> get it
<Padroni> some good stuff on there
<Padroni> Mutter
<Padroni> Sonne
<Squirm> Mutter, that was it
<Padroni> Rosenrot
<Padroni> Links 2 3 4
<Squirm> and that
<Squirm> Heh
<Squirm> But yeah, tastes have shifted :P
<Padroni> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIBeYoP9Wi0
<Padroni> I love that damn song
<Squirm> Padroni: I've shifted towards acoustic rock, indie, indie folk
<Squirm> Very acoustic :P
<Squirm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZvHZgii7XI
<Padroni> my music taste varies so much
<Padroni> I listen to Nina Simone to Rammstein
<Padroni> that guy looks like he gets his ass kicked a lot
<Padroni> just for combing his hair like that...
<Padroni> greatest South African band ever:
<Padroni> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wolZPKBcag4
<Squirm> Padroni: not the biggest fan, but almost went to watch them the other day in Cpt, when they released their beer
<Squirm> which I head was terrible :P
<Padroni> I haven't tasted it
<Padroni> I am a beer snob
<Padroni> but will try it at some point
<Padroni> nice name though: Dagdronk
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Neo31  
<Neo31> hi Kilos 
<arnaudmez> lol
<Kilos> what?
<arnaudmez> germanica
<arnaudmez> what's next on Ubuntu world
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> we are waiting for you to get going there arnaudmez  
<Kilos> where is your loco
<arnaudmez> hein !!!!
<Kilos> come on man get things going there
<arnaudmez> My Loco is coming Bro. Need to make up my mind first 
<Kilos> how are you linux classes going
<Kilos> forget your mind man , get the loco going
<arnaudmez> Sorry but being into very and hard time these past months 
<Kilos> aw sorry to hear that
<arnaudmez> All projects have been on hold for months now, as I'm doing everything with money out of my pocket 
<arnaudmez> banks are not kind here if u see what iI mean
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> you can do stuff from home or even in a garage or shed somewhere as long as there is an internet connection and power
<arnaudmez> I passed accros bankrupty many times
<Kilos> eish
<Padroni> hi magellanic
<magellanic> heya
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> greets
<arnaudmez> hi magellanic
<magellanic> hi hi
<Kilos> hi jrgns  
<jrgns> hey Kilos
<arnaudmez> did one here tried to open .pub files under *ubuntu, *linux, *openoffice.org, *libreoffice
<pieter2627> Isnt scribus (or something) able to open them?
<Kilos> https://forum.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=55047
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/3432/how-can-i-view-a-microsoft-publisher-pub-file
<Jacques_Stry> JINX exchange took a beating today - microsoft update?
<magellanic> beating?
<Jacques_Stry> Load was higher than normal
<Jacques_Stry> http://stats.jinx.net.za/showtotal.php
<magellanic> ah :)
<magellanic> interesting to see how it grew, on the last graph
<Jacques_Stry> Week 11 I can understand - I'OS update with microsoft update and xbox update
<Jacques_Stry> yea last graph is pretty scary
<Jacques_Stry> We are almost doubling our Internet usage each year
<magellanic> nice
<magellanic> what is it capable of, seeing the constant 8Gbps and peak of 16Gbps on the first graph
<Jacques_Stry> Much more!
<Jacques_Stry> if you look at http://stats.jinx.net.za/ you will see a lot of ISP's have 10gb's ports so total traffic can go a lot higher
<magellanic> ah okay
<Jacques_Stry> But unfortunately this is only local so would be awesome if we could have seen cumulative totals of Int. traffic.
<Jacques_Stry> The Cape Town Exchange sees a lot less traffic. http://stats.cinx.net.za/showtotal.php
<magellanic> so pretty much everyone peers now?
<magellanic> I remember mweb were one of the first hey
<Jacques_Stry> Yea I remember too :) Telkom was a hard one to get on the list.
<magellanic> can imagine
<magellanic> but it did so well, getting the likes of vodacom/mtn on too
<magellanic> good job
<Jacques_Stry> But it's ridiculously expensive to get a port: R40k membership and + R5k for a 1gb port
<Jacques_Stry> and that's monthly
<magellanic> wow, had no idea
<Kilos> eina
<magellanic> why though, wasn't it about free and open peering?
<Jacques_Stry> Haha well the bandwidth is still a lot cheaper then running it through int
<Jacques_Stry> Not to mention latency's
<Jacques_Stry> Afrihost has been erratic today...
<Jacques_Stry> Getting ping spikes every now and then
<Jacques_Stry> But Afrihost says they are making changes to the QOS system that should improve everything so hoping that works out
<magellanic> do you run something like smokeping?
<Jacques_Stry> Running IPFire - has a Ping graph
<arnaudmez> Kilos: what are the duties of the person in charge of the LoCo
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just to keep things running smoothly
<Kilos> you have to try to keep everyone happy and to feel welcome in your community
<Kilos> we used to have a leader but we have all become such good friends that we dont elect a leader anymore
<Kilos> the leader is the primary contact person so you have to read official mails and so on
<magellanic> sounds like too much work
<Kilos> the whole secret imo is keeping everyone happy to be part of the group
<Kilos> ai! magellanic  i dont think so actually
<Kilos> with human nature the way it is you have to be a diplomat mostly
<Kilos> Maaz  diplomat
<Maaz> A diplomat is a person who can tell others to go to hell in such a nice way that they look forward to the trip
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<magellanic> lol
<kulelu88> dis warm hier
<Kilos> dag se kulelu88  
<Kilos> jy in kaapstad ne
<Kilos> hier is dit 28°c
<kulelu88> nee. im in GP oom
<kulelu88> kaap is shit
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jhb or pta
<Kilos> temps differ often tween them 2 places
<Kilos> with some luck this area will have some storms later and tomorrow
<kulelu88> the sun is blistering here oom. you sure it will storm?
<kulelu88> Plus I'm getting decent 20MB internet now :D
<inetpro> PLEASE NOTE: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) reaches End of Life on 30 April 2015
<inetpro> time to upgrade is now!
<kulelu88> when does 12.04 reach EOL?
<Jacques_StrY> Well all my servers are on 14.04 so I'm good thankfully
<Jacques_StrY> 12.04 - April 2017
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> kulelu88: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Kilos> kulelu88  who knows when
<Kilos> Maaz  forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Wednesday: Thunderstorm. High: 28° C., Wednesday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 17° C., Thursday: Thunderstorm. High: 26° C., Thursday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 16° C., Friday: Clear. High: 29° C., Friday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 17° C., Saturday: Partly Cloudy. High: 29° C., Saturday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 17° C., Sunday: Chance of a
<Maaz> Thunderstorm. High: 29° C., Sunday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 17° C., Monday: Partly Clo…
<kulelu88> sheeet ants everywhere
<Kilos> ya rain coming
<Kilos> from the north of us clouds are building
<Kilos> thundering here now
<kulelu88> I see it also
<kulelu88> clouds move fast
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we just had 10 drops
<kulelu88> slow day today
<Kilos> so how do i get to view and fetch files from an android tablet over bluetooth
<Kilos> they are paired
<kulelu88> open the android file system
<kulelu88> or it should have opened
<kulelu88> mounted device
<Kilos> do i have to have any android stuff installed here?
<Kilos> i only see a send file option
<kulelu88> not that I know of. it will just mount the device and you will see everything
<Kilos> and can drag/drop files to it 
<Mopkop> Hello!
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<kulelu88> flipping ants
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dyant
<Kilos> wow toti business district flooded from the rain 
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro  dit storm by jou ne
<Kilos> we havent even had 1/2mm yet
<Kilos> seems like its gone past to try wash jhb clean
<kulelu88> its pouring crazy here
<Kilos> wow
<kulelu88> yikes
<kulelu88> ants and rain
<Kilos> when there is lots of rain coming ants are always looking for better shelter
<Kilos> it one of natures ways of warning you whats coming
<kulelu88> i think this ant issue is cause the houses foundation is messed up.
<Kilos> get dyant and use all over. ants undermine everything
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Mopkop> Hello Squirm!
<Squirm> Hey Kilos, Mopkop
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  why you so quiet lately
<Tonberry> hi
<Tonberry> am I usually noisy?
<Kilos> you used to chat remember
<Kilos> and couldnt make meetings because of beer evenings
<Kilos> so we moved our meeting dates and you still missing
<Mopkop> Lol
<Kilos> Mopkop  pvt
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> dit voel beter
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<Mopkop> Maaz: Nikola
<Maaz> http://bin.snyman.info/npcn4
<Mopkop> Dankie Maaz!
<Kilos> ohi Padroni  
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ons upon a time we had a pro
<Kilos> now hes gone i dunno where to go
<Kilos> once
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: ja ons het lekker reen gehad
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> one het 1mm 
<Kilos> hopelik nog meer later
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos ... all
<inetpro> weet nie hoeveel nie, vanaf 11mm het my reenmeter 'n gat in
 * inetpro sal enige donasies verwelkom
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> maak soos ekke man
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> ons ene het n stuk bo uitgebreek maar duct tape seel die stukkies mooi
<inetpro> sjoe, is seker 'n idee
<inetpro> net jammer hy't lelik gekraak van bo tot onder by 11mm
<Kilos> seel met enige goeie plastiese tape
<inetpro> sal daaroor gaan slaap
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<magespawn> ty 
<inetpro> oh and wb tumbleweed as well
<magespawn> early bedtime?
<inetpro> enigiemand van slaap gepraat? 
<Kilos> shhh
<inetpro> wassieekkie
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> daar te baie werk man
<magespawn> :20:37:46:. < inetpro> sal daaroor gaan slaap
<inetpro> oi magespawn!
<Kilos> nee nee goosie jy was te min hier vandag
<inetpro> moenie my so buite konteks gaan aanhaal nie man
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> werk is baie en tyd is min
<magespawn> hah
<inetpro> lol
<Mopkop> Die oes is groot, maar die arbeiders is min :)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> so it has always been, and will always be
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<Kilos> no its worse nowadays
<magespawn> we are trying to do more in the same amount of time
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> the time is fixed
<Kilos> i maybe even need stronger testimonials as well
<magespawn> can you cat .pdf?
<Kilos> who me?
<magespawn> anyone
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> lemme try magespawn  
<nlsthzn> if you can you will get ascii I am sure :p
<nlsthzn> no readable text
<Kilos> cat: .pdf: No such file or directory
<magespawn> there is away to combine pdf, iwas just wondering if cat can do it too
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> didnt you look at man cat
<Kilos> was waiting for pro to say that
<magespawn> man cat
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> ai
<Kilos> i hate those man pages
<Kilos> but if i dont get that then i get rtfs or rtfm
<Kilos> with caps
<magespawn> you are not the only one who gets that
<magespawn> i think it at least three times a day
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> magespawn: you use kde?
<magespawn> not at the moment inetpro, xfce on both machines
<inetpro> ahh
<magespawn> kde was running very nicely on the netbook, but the display kept throwing a wobbly when i turned on the desktop cube and such
<inetpro> magespawn: would have suggested you install okteta, but I guess you should rather try hexedit
<magespawn> hexedit?
 * magespawn goes to look
<inetpro> view the pdf file with a hex editor and you'll understand why you can't just cat it
<Kilos> just a question
<Kilos> what about pdf2txt
<Kilos> something like that rinds a bell
<Kilos> rings
<Mopkop> pdf is actually a scripting language.
<Mopkop> A compiled scripting language and does not contain text.
<inetpro> pdf is good for printing
<Kilos> http://www.pdf2txt.com/
<Mopkop> Kilos: Good idea!
<Kilos> but that is bypassing what magespawn  wants to do
<inetpro> pdf is not meant to be converted to text or any other format
<inetpro> it's a published format for printing
<Kilos> ya but i used that for some reason long ago 
<Kilos> and it rang a bell
<inetpro> always try to get the original
<Mopkop> Good if you want to copy-paste from a pdf, or read a pdf in the terminal.
<Kilos> what was magespawn  trying to do
<Mopkop> Which branch of ubuntu-africa is currently used on http://ubuntu-africa.snyman.info/?
<Kilos> trunk is the new one
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> inetpro  explain plse
<inetpro> hang on
 * inetpro still finding my feet here
<magespawn> if you have mutiple .pdf to combine them into one so that you can then send one file
<inetpro> landed home late
<Kilos> ah
<Mopkop> I'm sure there is some program that can do that.
<Kilos> just put them all in one folder and send the folder?
<inetpro> Mopkop: eish!
<inetpro> Mopkop: it is not lp:ubuntu-africa
<inetpro> superfly: fix it man!
<inetpro> magespawn: http://askubuntu.com/questions/52040/is-there-a-better-pdf-to-text-converter-than-pdftotext
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<inetpro> he sleeps too early these days
<Kilos> he is busy inetpro  not sleeping
<inetpro> no man... can't be busy if he doesn't work on our stuffs
<inetpro> our stuffs is not urgent, it's important as well
<magespawn> i have used pdfunite before
<inetpro> superfly: come do some work for a change 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he has man
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Mopkop: you believe him?
<Kilos> shame my poor fly
<Kilos> he just has to cut some extra things after debconf is over
<Kilos> but committed already
<inetpro> debconf is only next year
<Kilos> they meet lots
<Mopkop> I have the same problem, always too busy to do the stuff I'm supposed to do, but I havetime to read a book on the clothing of Brazilian slaves in the early 19th century :(
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no fly does work for other things
<Kilos> he is too deep into ubuntu, debian and app maintaining
<superfly> come do work?!
<Mopkop> That reminds me... Have an assignment due... two days ago :(
<inetpro> Kilos: we don't accept your excuses
<superfly> you think I sit around at home doing nothing?
<magespawn> Mopkop: now that is something i would not even have thought to read about
<inetpro> superfly: explain your absense please!
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> inetpro: work, DebConf, family, real life.
<superfly> Last night at 10:30 I was dealing with one of our clients.
<magespawn> absence ?
<Kilos> ya
<superfly> Tonight I'm busy evaluating my colleagues for their upcoming biannual reviews.
<inetpro> superfly: that's not good enough
<Kilos> when my fly says have patience its for a reason
 * superfly gives inetpro a kick
<inetpro> eish!
<magespawn> yoh yoh yoh yoh
<Kilos> hee hee pro very cheeky tonight
 * magespawn gets out of the way
 * superfly ignores inetpro and goes back to real work
<Kilos> inetpro  passop he has a sjambok too hey
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro gets the message
<inetpro> ok, ok oom vlieg 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ek verstaan
<Kilos> inetpro  why did you give me this link?
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<inetpro> superfly: sorry to bug you, but when you have time please clear the lp:ubuntu-africa project and submit your code there instead
<Kilos> who votes peesp to a board
<inetpro> Kilos: I gave you that?
<inetpro> when?
<Kilos> 2 days ago
<superfly> inetpro: you mean like this? https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-africa/+activereviews
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> see he has been working pro
<Kilos> apologise now
<inetpro> superfly: uh, but the base is broken, not?
<inetpro> with twit code
<inetpro> oh, it says unmerged code
<superfly> nope, removed it all
<superfly> I don't know what Kilos's merges and branches are, but I'm not merging them in
<inetpro> superfly: I apologise unconditionally
<superfly> inetpro: you didn't even see my awesome Ubuntu Africa theme
<inetpro> superfly: I noticed
<inetpro> that's why I wanted to use that as a base man
<Kilos> he did but dunno if he refreshed ove rand over
<inetpro> superfly: looking goo
<Kilos> gonna be the bestest site
<superfly> Right, no more chatting, I'm "logging out" of IRC
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> goo?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> s/goo/good/
<magespawn> can you use 'join' on .csv files created under another os?
<inetpro> magespawn: join?
<magespawn> going to love this
<magespawn> man join
<inetpro> magespawn: WAYTTD?
<inetpro> magespawn: a CSV is a CSV is not a CSV
<inetpro> oops
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro said that?
<Kilos> s6rydom in full flight again tonight
<Kilos> strydom
<magespawn> studying for linux + exam, on page and chapter about processing text using filters using linux command line tools
<inetpro> Kilos: no, me surname is something else
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> at times you are goosie strydom
<magespawn> i forget the file extension for Comma Seperated Value files, not sure if it is .txt
 * inetpro at times comes from a different planet as well
<inetpro> magespawn: it's typically always supposed to be a text file
<inetpro> extensions don't mean much on linux
<Kilos> now i have to stay up till after mignight again
<inetpro> magespawn: when you say "created under another os" you probably mean to say on DOS or Windows?
<Kilos> windows
<magespawn> yes specifically windows, pastel allows you to export to excel which allows you to export to csv, was the specific scenario i was thinking about
<Mopkop> magespawn: There was something about how unix handels ASCII which differs from hoe windows handels it, which can mess up the file. I can't remeber what it was, but had problems with ftp and text files once. sending from windows to linux.
<inetpro> magespawn: what typically happens if you take those files to Linux, you see a lot of '^M' cahacters
<magespawn> you could then join mutiple exports, if the all started with employee numbers so that all that info is in one csv .txt file
<inetpro> actually \r characters or carriage control character
<inetpro> several ways of handling those
<inetpro> one easy method is with tr
<inetpro> $ tr -d '\r'  < input.txt > output.txt
<inetpro> then 
<inetpro> $ cp output.txt input.txt
<inetpro> or with sed
<inetpro> $ sed -i.bak -e 's/\r//g' input.txt 
<inetpro> that ^^ creates a backup file with extension .bak
<inetpro> magespawn: see http://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2008/05/delete-windowsdos-carriage-return.html
<magespawn> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> oh and for CSV, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comma-separated_values
<Kilos> sjoe google really is your friend
<inetpro> Kilos: no, I'm just lazy to explain it all
<Kilos> note "yours"
 * inetpro used to do lots of dos2unix conversions
<inetpro> things can get very messy very quickly if you don't know these basics
<inetpro> and a hex editor comes in handy for that as well
<inetpro> or even just 'hexdump -C file'
<inetpro> or 'cat -ev file.txt'
<inetpro> Mopkop: you can now check out lp:ubuntu-africa again
 * inetpro just merged superfly's theme
<inetpro> sorry for the delay
<Mopkop> let's try...
<inetpro> oh and thanks a $(large quantity) for the efforts superfly!
<inetpro> Kilos: oh and that thing about Membership/Boards
<Kilos> we actually love the fly, but dont tell him
<Mopkop> Yes, now it works! But it doesn't display images?
 * inetpro didn't give you that link in here 
<Kilos> you gave it somewhere
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> maybe pm or africa or something
<inetpro> don't think so
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> at least not in the last 5 or so days
<Kilos> ok maybe 6
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> i forget man i have over 30 tabs open in opera that i dont close so i dont lose them
<Kilos> bookmarking is useless if you have to search tons of bookmarks
<Kilos> thats why when the site is done and board over i gonna close everything
<Kilos> i even have about 3 github links there
<Kilos> dont laugh
<inetpro> Kilos: what I gace you two days ago is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<Kilos> and that stupid wordpress drives me nuts too
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> he has Nikola and he still plays with wordpress?
<Kilos> oh ya
 * inetpro gives up
<inetpro> again
<Kilos> man i went to look at something that was already there but couldnt see it till i registered
<Kilos> you know where i blog
<Kilos> im not starting a new blog
<magespawn> better for me to have the links anyway
<Kilos> yes inetpro  that too
<Kilos> why did you give me that
<inetpro> that?
<inetpro> Maaz: define that
<Maaz> inetpro: That \That\, pron., a., conj., & adv. [AS. [eth]aet, neuter nom. & acc. sing. of the article (originally a demonstrative pronoun). The nom. masc. s[=e], and the nom. fem. se['o] are from a different root. AS. [eth]aet is akin to D. dat, G. das, OHG. daz, Sw. & Dan. det, Icel. [thorn]at (masc. s[=a], fem. s[=o]), Goth. [thorn]ata (masc. sa, fem. s[=o]), Gr.
<Maaz> ? (masc. ?, fem. ?), Skr. tat (for tad, masc. sas, fem. s[=a]); cf. L. istud that. [root…
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<inetpro> Kilos: Agenda for your meeting tomorrow
<Kilos> eeeek
<inetpro> you even dreaming about becoming part of that, then please plan to be present for the upcoming few years of those meetings 
<inetpro> s/of those/at those/
<Kilos> not just 2
<magespawn> time for me to go to bed, good night all[6~
<Kilos> night magespawn  
<Kilos> we just all not all[6~
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: uh?
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> Kilos: why those funny characters?
<Kilos> <magespawn> time for me to go to bed, good night all[6~\
<Kilos> he sent them not me
<inetpro> oh, he started it :-)
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> backslash is a typo
<Kilos> didnt you see them
<Kilos> maybe hes trying to hack me
<Kilos> hmm...
<Mopkop> Really should start working on that assignment. Good night all, please pray that I finish this in time.
 * inetpro only sees what he wants to see
<Kilos> night Mopkop  ty
<Kilos> go for it lad
<Kilos> sorry for using up your time
<inetpro> hmm...
<Mopkop> No no, Its my constant procrastination.
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> good luck laddy
<inetpro> yes, yes
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> these young okes like leaving things till the last minute
<inetpro> last minute?
<Kilos> he has most likely had it to do for a week or more
<Kilos> most peeps do that at school as well
<Kilos> try cram everything in the night before an exam
<inetpro> don't tell us his secrets oom
<Kilos> he did not me
<Kilos> what is procrastination
<Kilos> Maaz  define procrastination
<Maaz> Kilos: Procrastination \Pro*cras`ti*na"tion\, n. [L. procrastinatio: cf. F. procrastination.] The act or habit of procrastinating, or putting off to a future time; delay; dilatoriness. [1913 Webster]  Procrastination is the thief of time.    --Young. [1913 Webster], procrastination n 1: the act of procrastinating; putting off or delaying or defering an action to a
<Maaz> later time [syn: {procrastination}, {cunctation}, {shillyshally}] 2: slowness as a conseq…
 * inetpro assumed the two of you have been talking in private
<Kilos> not about that
<Kilos> but he said when he joined here he does it
<Kilos> how come you forget and i remember
 * inetpro has an excuse
<Kilos> weird things happen in my head, i remeber things said here better than i remember anything else
<inetpro> but I'll rather go sleep
<Kilos> good idea old man
<Kilos> ty for the hard work
<inetpro> nono
<Kilos> ?
 * inetpro has been working hard on everything else, only having fun at #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> because here you are part of the community
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> at work you just a nimber on a payslip
<Kilos> sleep tight inetpro  
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-19
<barrydk> More almal
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Padroni> Morning all
<Jacques_Stry> Morning Padroni
<Padroni> hi
<Padroni> just posted a short how-to
<Padroni> go look
<Jacques_Stry> Probably the most important how-to on the blog :)
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> I had to do that this morning
<Jacques_Stry> Can't live without that
<Padroni> so decided on the spot to add it
<Padroni> the site is growing nicely though?
<Jacques_Stry> Yea
<Padroni> I need to fix the og: tags so it doesn't toss out in FB
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: By the way, magellanic_ on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy to see this post: https://plus.google.com/+MarkClarke/posts/ZDXQ8CxAjHK" 6 days, 10 hours, 20 minutes and 59 seconds ago
<Padroni> There, done
<Padroni> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Padroni> hi Kilos
<Kilos> morning Padroni  and others
 * Padroni farts and looks at Kilos
<Padroni> why...?
<Kilos> why what?
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> dont expect me to remember things so early man
<Kilos> Padroni  ^^
<Padroni> lol
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  wb
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<ThatGraemeGuy> fanks :)
<pieter2627> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi danfowler  
<inetpro> good mornins
<inetpro> oh and welcom back ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> ty
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  we have a request when you have time please
<Kilos> minetest doesnt allow new users to build
<ThatGraemeGuy> no it doesn't
<ThatGraemeGuy> they need to be granted privs
<ThatGraemeGuy> or i can just add to defaults if you want
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't think you are likely to have random people just stumbling on the server details
<inetpro> Kilos: there you have it, it's not even a bug, it's a feature
<Kilos> what do9 you suggest, its safer to grant privs when we know the guy right
<ThatGraemeGuy> probably
<ThatGraemeGuy> I can make so that you can grant people interact
<ThatGraemeGuy> interact is the priv that allows you to build, ,dig, etc
<Kilos> or we can ask you
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can, but if I'm not around it becomes a hassle for all involved
<Kilos> ok ill do it if you explain nicely so i dont mess up
<Kilos> is it just a command in the chat window
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, /grant Player interact
<Kilos> cool ill do that then when you arent here ty
<Kilos> the pro must just remember what i must do
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone else i should give access to?
<Kilos> maybe inetpro  would be good because he runs a home game too so is always busy
<ThatGraemeGuy> done
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat ai! jy nou weer
 * inetpro hasn't played for months
<Kilos> you keep adding to my plate so im just returning the favour
<Kilos> just remember the command man
 * Kilos hides
<ThatGraemeGuy> or just make a note of it in a text file called "Crap I'm sure I'll forget.txt"
<Kilos> lolol 
<Kilos> it would be massive
<ThatGraemeGuy> start a personal wiki using tiddlywiki
<ThatGraemeGuy> still one file but more easy to navigate
<inetpro> Kilos: just post it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos/reminders
<Kilos> i like the idea, i have saved stuff like that all over the place with their own names now i can group them
<Kilos> nono i dont want everyone to see how doff i am
<Kilos> easier here and backed up to external
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  whats news with your adsl
<ThatGraemeGuy> Fixed on monday
<Kilos> yay
<ThatGraemeGuy> guys 2 blocks from me have got calls to advise of potential service interruption during upgrades
<ThatGraemeGuy> they are slowly moving people from DSLAMs onto MSANs
<Kilos> i spose everyone is waiting for me to ask what that is
<Kilos> ok what?
<Kilos> all these nym thingsget outa hand
<ThatGraemeGuy> DSLAM = supports ADSL up to 10M, MSAN = VDSL up to 40M or fibre
<ThatGraemeGuy> although we're not in a designated fibre area yet
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> so you will get 40M before even going to fibre
<Jacques_Stry> yea
<Jacques_Stry> yea
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<ThatGraemeGuy> nah i probably won't, too expensive
<Jacques_Stry> Lol hey Kilos
<Jacques_Stry> what line you on atm?
<Kilos> ai! theres always some catch hey, but 10M is good
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope too expensive
<Kilos> wow 
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm on 2M, not paying more than that
<Kilos> cost?
<Jacques_Stry> R400 for uncapped
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm not one of these "DOWNLOAD ALL THE INTERNETS" maniacs :)
<Kilos> ya i download min too
<Jacques_Stry> I'm one of the "DOWNLOAD ALL THE INTERNETS" maniacs then :)
<Kilos> so my 3g is actually good compared to that
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_Stry> I do about 500-550gb per month
<ThatGraemeGuy> uhmmm R449 I think
<ThatGraemeGuy> 2M, 90GB cap and 360GB for midnight to 6 a.m.
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can do 90GB on your 3g? :)
<Jacques_Stry> That telkom line rental - dsl rental and isp?
<ThatGraemeGuy> voice line excluded
<Kilos> i stretch a 2+1 over 2 months for R149
<Kilos> normally some of the +1 expires anyway
<Jacques_Stry> ThatGraemeGuy: Why don't you get uncapped? R397 for dsl + isp
<ThatGraemeGuy> because capped accounts are not shaped
<Jacques_Stry> OK true - unshaped uncapped is R497
<ThatGraemeGuy> like I said I don't have to download the internet
<ThatGraemeGuy> its senseless
<Kilos> just good enough for minetest would be lekker
<ThatGraemeGuy> is the mtn signal still crap for you there Kilos?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mine was terrible for years but I noticed now when my ADSL was off again I was getting HSDPA, 10-15M down constantly
<ThatGraemeGuy> must've upgraded a cell or two near me
<Kilos> i havent checked ThatGraemeGuy  but thew vodacom one sucks
<Kilos> sis had no bb internet or tab internet for 4 months now unless she shares my 3g with wifi
<ThatGraemeGuy> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> still a lot of residentail development happening in my area, which is likely what spurred mtn on to upgrade
<Kilos> but they keep foning her and giving her data and airtime the fools and fone her and ask her to please not leave them but be patient
<Kilos> what can mtn offer that i dont get from telkom
<ThatGraemeGuy> not mtn themselves, axxess and afrihost
<ThatGraemeGuy> same network
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> axxess cheaper for lower usage, afrihost works out better for more usage
<Kilos>  i think cellc has gone lte here but i dont like them
<Jacques_Stry> My mobile data is with afrihost
<ThatGraemeGuy> axxess has 2+2GB for R139
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> afrihost has an add-on called afrihost plus that doubles your data for R99
<ThatGraemeGuy> so their packages become cheaper if you want 6GB or more
<Kilos> also here in ptown ive found the support from 8ta is so much better than mtn cellc and vodacom was when i used them
<ThatGraemeGuy> you get the 3GB deal for R145, add R99 to double it, 6GB for R244
<Kilos> that sounds good 
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<Jacques_Stry> And you get unlimited music streaming with simfy
<Kilos> let me check on what their signal is like here
<ThatGraemeGuy> I don't use a ton of mobile so I just have a 1+1GB
<ThatGraemeGuy> got adsl at home and 100M fibre at work
<Kilos> move to work hehe
<Kilos> build an addon house
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol right
<Kilos> things will get better though, maybe just not cheaper
<Kilos> only prob with the + bundles is the time. telkom is midnight till 7am and the others are till 6am i think
<Kilos> good for at but too late for gaming or so
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<ThatGraemeGuy> axxess' is just a plain double
<ThatGraemeGuy> pay for 2, get 4
<Kilos> ya thats good ill look at it
<Kilos> just need to see if mtn has upgraded this tower , was useless on edge
<Kilos> hi Rynomster  
<Rynomster> hey Kilos
<magellanic> greets
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<Kilos> eish the tweet place keeps nagging ubuntuza to follow peeps
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  you also helped with the za site hey?
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> hi Kilos
<Jacques_Stry> Not really
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> why not
<Jacques_Stry> Kilos: Haven't gotten to figuring nikola out yet
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_Stry> I should make that a priority >.<
<Jacques_Stry> Because it looks pretty nice
<Kilos> ok ill add you to the trello think to do that
<Kilos> you must see the new site
<Kilos> its wonderful even though just started
<Kilos> our fly is so clever
<Kilos> does not really =how long is a piece of string?
<Jacques_Stry> ??? how long is a piece of string ???
<Padroni> There seems to be an overflow of STUPID today
<Padroni> I hate having to take support calls :(
<Jacques_Stry> At work here too, starting to give people very short answers here because anything longer won't go well
<Padroni> we got one person on leave
<Padroni> so I am helping the support guys with calls
<Kilos> haha Jacques_Stry  when i ask pro about stuff like how important can such a small thing be thats his answer
<Kilos> patience Padroni  
<Kilos> remeber diplomatic
<Kilos> Maaz  diplomat
<Maaz> A diplomat is a person who can tell others to go to hell in such a nice way that they look forward to the trip
<Jacques_Stry> haha Kilos: I should start using that line to answer stuff at work
<Padroni> There's no diplomacy in IT
<Kilos> every little bit from every where all adds up
<Padroni> we all have god complexes
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Kilos> be careful of that
<Kilos> being humble is always the best way
 * Padroni notes Kilos has never worked in tech support
<Kilos> when peeps really upset you just disconnect them and then say sorry you were disconnected, lets start again
<Jacques_Stry> haha like telkom does when you grief them too much
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> if you build your image in a nice kind way peeps soon learn that arrogant approaches dont work
<Kilos> afterwards they will fone and ask to speak to that nice helpful guy, and not be arrogant when they ask for help
<Kilos> one has to lead by example
<Kilos> confronting arrogance with more arrogance makes thing escalate
<Padroni> anyway
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> lol to that def
<Padroni> My wife just told me I have to help with a braai at the school tomorrow
<Padroni> Told her fine - I am bringing my own beer though
<Kilos> lol enjoy
<Padroni> she replies: No alcohol on school grounds
<Kilos> oo long day for you
<Padroni> So I mailed her back: This does not sound like the type of braai I get invited to then.
<Kilos> shame
<ThatGraemeGuy> i hear there's a 12-step program for that
<Padroni> getting alcohol into school?
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, alcoholism
<Kilos> hahaha
<Padroni> Those 12-step program is for people who needs help
<Padroni> I don't.
<Padroni> I drink beer because I like it.
<Padroni> Not to cope.
<Padroni> I drink Whisky to cope.
<Padroni> Better than beer.
<Kilos> hahaha
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<ThatGraemeGuy> yet no beer is enough to not bother helping a school
<Kilos> ive learned to cope by coming here for some laughs every day
<ThatGraemeGuy> its cheaper than beer thats for sure :D
<Kilos> oh Padroni  that beer i told you about is crat beer
<Kilos> craft
<Padroni> ThatGraemeGuy:  You get I was joking with her right?
<Padroni> yes, Kilos
<Padroni> the craft beer movement is quite big 
<ThatGraemeGuy> I did, but obviously you thought I was deadly serious
<ThatGraemeGuy> so I'll just stfu I guess :)
<Kilos> ya even a big program on the idiot boxes about it
<Padroni> your feelings get hurt way to easy, ThatGraemeGuy
<Padroni> you need to relax
<ThatGraemeGuy> my what now? o_O
<Padroni> lol
<Kilos> its funny how little women manage to order big men around
<ThatGraemeGuy> I think you have lost the plot somewhere
 * TinuvaMac smiles
<TinuvaMac> love the strange convos that happen on irc
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_Stry> Shame that we can't see the eclipse
<Kilos> eish /me got a major job to do
<Kilos> eish eish eish
<Kilos> repair a hp laptop with win7 on and got the blue screen of death
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> easy cure is to wipe and install ubuntu but the kids need their win7 stuffs for school
<Kilos> please feel sorry for me guys
<Kilos> i donk even know how to switch the thing on
<pieter2627> Sorry??? I'm happy that it is not me :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i love this kind of work
<Jacques_Stry> haha my job everyday - 200+ win computers here - ouch enjoy
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> first lappy ive had to look at that wasnt working
<Jacques_Stry> BSOD on lappy are always a pain - could be software or hardware and if it's hardware then sometimes there's not much you can do but chuck it
<Jacques_Stry> so what is the symtoms - BSOD on boot or just random times
<Jacques_Stry> symptoms*
<pieter2627> Viruses run Win on - it likes them alot - so just fetch one from nearest hospital
<pieter2627> turn not run
<Kilos> im still charging battery. its been parked for 3 months so ill do that first i think
<Kilos> i think from what sis say its blue on boot
<Kilos> its one of her friends grandchildrens
<Kilos> thats why im on ubuntu, 
<Kilos> if i cant get it going on its own ill remove the drive and put it on an adapter here then try save what needs saving and wipe the rest
<Jacques_Stry> Blue on boot - ouch, well if has a factory reset option then that helps a bit, just make a backup first as you said
<Kilos> ya i think so
 * Kilos has a request. Anyone know our links to the files and pics for making flyers etc for events
<Jacques_Stry> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Materials
<Jacques_Stry> http://spreadubuntu.org/
<Jacques_Stry> Is what I could find
<Kilos> ty Jacques_Stry  
<Kilos> we had our own za peeps links too
<Kilos> inetpro  will know them
<Kilos> but he is ignoring me again today
<Kilos> sigh
<Jacques_Stry> He'll probably answer you late with "man loco" or something
<Jacques_Stry> later*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you learn fast
<Kilos> oh news on the lappy is that it boots up to where it says please wait then starts all over
<Kilos> like its lost something on the way and must go look again
<Jacques_Stry> I would load a live distro and do some hardware tests to rule out hardware faults
<Jacques_Stry> Else reloading software would just be wasting time
<Kilos> a live ubuntu?
<Kilos> oh i actually have a win7 dvd somewhere here too
<Jacques_Stry> well should help to see if live ubuntu works but I usually test with something like stresslinux
<Kilos> but dunno how to use the win stuff to test anything
<Kilos> oh ya i have stresslinux somewhere as well
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  i got it to go to some menu with hitting esc on booting now i clicked recovery, and it warns drive will be restored to factory state, does that mean it loses everything user related
<Jacques_Stry> Yes
<Kilos> eish thats no good
<Jacques_Stry> it will return to original factory state
<Kilos> let me first fetch stuff then
<magellanic> Jacques_Stry: stress linux looks cool, do you just run the "stress" command to test or is there any other useful things there that you do?
<Jacques_Stry> I would usually just run a stress and see if it bombs out or the galaxy implodes on itself. If not we know the hardware still seems to be semi stable so problem should be software and a factory reset should fix
<magellanic> okay cool :p
<magellanic> we have a problem pc in the office, busy getting stresslinux to run on it
<Kilos> im gonna run stress linux first then
<Kilos> its a HP 620
<magellanic> yeah always better to rule out the hardware
<Kilos> yay at least that boots
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> kernel panic not syncing
<Kilos> maybe my stresslinux is sick
<Jacques_Stry> do a memtest from ubuntu disk
<Jacques_Stry> probably bad ram
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ty
<Jacques_Stry> np
<Jacques_Stry> going home - see in a bit
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> eish this notebook thing is so slow
<Kilos> must have min ram methinks
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> Hi oom
<Kilos> kulelu88  /j #minetest-za
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://i.imgur.com/TOxG3Na.png
<Kilos> ah ThatGraemeGuy  thats hopefully something to look forward to
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Clone  wb
<kulelu88> is minetest working now?
<Jacques_Clone> Hey, so any luck with notebook?
<kulelu88> Does anybody recall the website where we can check outstanding car tickets?
<kulelu88> oh yes, it's the dom aarto website
<Kilos> im trying to get the stuff off it first Jacques_Clone  
<Jacques_Clone> K
<Kilos> stupid ubuntu dvd didnt show me memtest so im moving stuff off first
<Kilos> Jacques_Clone  there should be one folder with all user related stuff in isnt it?
<Kilos> like docoments and settings or something
<Kilos> documents
<Jacques_Clone> Yea c://users/*profile_name*/
<Kilos> cool ty ill just copy that then
<Kilos> but the thing is so slow
<Kilos> my dual core is ten times faster
<Jacques_Clone> 😂 
<Kilos> must have min ram
<Jacques_Clone> Going to a farm so might dc a few times 
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hi AndC  
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i hear some boom booms
<Kilos> hiya gremble  
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> What is the chance that anyone here has a saxophone that they aren't using anymore?
<Kilos> wow
<gremble> What wow'ed you now Kilos ?
<Kilos> i think your chances are slim and none but who knows
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> maybe the fly's brother
<gremble> There is no harm in asking
<gremble> I want to learn to play, but I have to get a cheap one :P
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i can play everything, but i use vlc
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> look on bid or buy maybe you hit a luck
<Kilos> gremble  what do you call cheap
<Kilos> http://www.olx.co.za/q/saxophone/c-243
<Kilos> those things are expensive hey
<gremble> Yup
<Kilos> learn to play something cheap man like a mouth organ or flute
<gremble> I can play the flute
<Kilos> cool
<magespawn> good evening
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<magespawn> how you doing gremble
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> ai! load shedding
<captine> evening all.
<captine> long time no chat.  managed to convince IT to let me run Ubuntu as my desktop at work... installed and going to try for a full day/week to see how it goes at work...
<captine> fortunately, we have a Remote Desktop "farm" should i struggle...
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> thats very lekker
<Kilos> whats a remote desktop farm?
<gremble> I am doing well thanks and yourself magespawn ?
<gremble> Kilos: it is a server into which you can remote with vnc 
<gremble> and then you have a dumb client
<Kilos> ah ty
<captine> kilos.  bunch of windows servers that load balance when you connect to them.  all with Cognos business tools and MS Office on them
<Kilos> ouch
<Padroni> That's nice, captine
<Padroni> so your 'office' is on remote servers?
<Padroni> i was thinking of setting something like that up for my house
<Padroni> but seriously - that would be overkill 
<Padroni> for now we have a file server and we are the only one on the block with one
<Padroni> so when the rest of the neighborhood catches up, I will add more hardware
<captine> lol.  we have 3 or 4 terminal servers in an IS datacentre
<captine> mainly for our budgeting application
<captine> all windows environment with 2 as400's
<Padroni> on the one hand
<captine> We are about to trial linux with Oracle Weblogic, as we have heard on linux it users more ram, but performs significantly better
<Padroni> i am thinking I should do one or two win server certifications
<Padroni> one the other, I don't want to work on those
<captine> Windows admin is looking into how to get loadbalancing and high availability across the 2 weblogic servers on linux.  claims Windows is very easy to setup, but looks like a 3rd party app is needed for Linux... no idea.
 * Padroni is busy watching Vikings Season 1
<captine> trick now is exchange.  setup evolution on a VM and got it to sync mails etc, however, it lacks some tracking features e.g. who accepted meetings etc.  So I am likely to stick with the Exchange Web App for now.
<Padroni> we use Zimbra at work
<Padroni> among others
<Kilos> i feel so sorry for peeps that have no choice but to work with windows
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> inetpro  lewe jy nog?
<Kilos> wb gremble  
<Kilos> if you get a sax you gonna spend even less time here?
<Guest24617> Probably. You guys don't need me :P
<Guest24617> Why am I a guest
<Guest24617> -_-
<Kilos> because you keep losing contact
<Kilos> and i always need you as a security measure when i get stuck
<Kilos> and thats alll the time
<gremble_> I am back
<gremble_> With a tail
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> fix your connection
<superfly> hi
<Padroni> hi
<inetpro> hi
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> damn!
<Kilos> we had 1mm rain and 1 1/2 hours no power
<Kilos> what what?
 * inetpro thought he could silently slipstream into the conversation with the hi
<Kilos> big dam full and little damb fool too
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek watch jou
<inetpro> lol
<Padroni> I don't always speak
<Padroni> but when I do
<Padroni> it's not with you
<Padroni> hehe
<inetpro> how's evreyone doing today?
<inetpro> Kilos: you missed your meeting?
<Kilos> aw
<inetpro> where's that sjambok
<Kilos> i was meant to attend i think
<Kilos> wasnt
<Kilos> the board membership is done by the cc
<Kilos> no meeting to be accepted
<Kilos> im gonna be up all night. hp running its own tests on notebook
<Kilos> kde has spoiled me rotten, i even battle with unity now, and win7 is a nightmare to fix
<gremble_> win7 is easy to fix
<gremble_> You just defenestrate the computer
<Kilos> ya boot from ubuntu and tell it delete and use whole drive
<gremble_> whether that means throwing windows out of the computer or throwing the computer out of the window
<Kilos> the poor granny wants all the pictures
<Kilos> so i want to try fix her system as it was
<Kilos> she has pics all over the place
<gremble_> You have a grandmother still?
<gremble_> One that knows how to use a computer?!
<Kilos> no one of my sisters friends
<Kilos> but they use panda as a password them wonder why it crashed
<Kilos> many movies downloaded and music
<Kilos> old peeps should stay off the net or at least not let the grandchildren use the lappy as well
<inetpro> uh!
<inetpro> Kilos: the MarketingTeam/Materials link was last updated on 2011-04-11 
<Kilos> what marketing team inetpro  ?
<inetpro> 03/19 14:01:20 -*- Kilos has a request. Anyone know our links to the files and pics for making flyers etc for events
<Kilos> thats ok old files work too for flyers etc
<inetpro> what do you want them for?
<Kilos> but my maia gave me this link
<Kilos> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/get-materials/poster?page=3&__utmt_~1=1
<inetpro> Kilos: what do you want them for?
<Kilos> if you spy on me all the time do a good job and see where else im chatting as well
<Kilos> its for an event in mauritius
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> maia said they are there to promote ubuntu
<magespawn>  
<inetpro>  
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn>    
<Kilos> uh oh
<inetpro> magespawn:  
<Kilos> whats happening
<inetpro>  
<Kilos>  
<inetpro> Kilos: ssshhhh
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> we're having a secret conversation
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> see why i love this channel
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't have magic glasses to spy on you
<Kilos> others are madder than i
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> read ubuntu-africa and locoteams etc
<inetpro> too much to read all that
<Kilos> and ubuntu-mu
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> it was a dead channel but now going again albeit weakly
<Kilos> peeps have drifted from irc
<Kilos> but my sjambok getting stronger
<magespawn> computer went to sleep and would not switch the  screen back on with the external screen on at the same time
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you clever okes can find out how to connect a pi to a lappy screen
<Kilos> then i might try get one
<magespawn> some of those type of computers have a vga or hdmi connector so you could just plug it on
<Padroni> I need a driver board for a lcd screen
<Padroni> that I want to use as  a photo frame
<Padroni> can't find it though
<Padroni> can't find ANY documentation on the net about this particular LCD screen
<Padroni> and what the pinout for it is
<Kilos> ai!
<Padroni> B156XW02
<Kilos> i saw a pic where they used 4 pi's to make a super computer
<Padroni> maybe one of you can find something
<Padroni> I should write that RFI article
<Padroni> but tonight I feel in the mood for nothing
<Kilos> rfi?
<Padroni> yeah man
<Padroni> I told you about it
<Kilos> oh that
<Padroni> that one that I lost due to the f*&cking timeout on Discourse
<Padroni> I sent my boss a written warning due to that shit
<Padroni> he of course rejected it
<Padroni> once again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HDMI-VGA-DVI-Audio-LCD-controller-board-for-15-6inch-B156XW02-1366-768-lcd-panel-/180967585332
<Kilos> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HDMI-VGA-2AV-Lcd-controller-Board-Kit-For-15-6-Inch-B156XW02-V2-1366-768-Panel/1897365390.html
<Padroni> I know about those
<Padroni> two problems though
<Padroni> 1.  Price. 
<Kilos> isnt that always the prob for us peeps
<Padroni> 2. You need to rely on the SAPO to get it delivered.  Which means it is arriving either broken, partially eaten or incomplete
<Padroni> that's assuming it arrives at all
<Padroni> I don't mind the price really
<Padroni> If I want it, I will buy it
<Kilos> wow i saw in a paper all the piles of post lying at post offices
<Padroni> but that is pricey when you take #2 into account.
<Padroni> Exactly.
<Kilos> and my membership certificate is most likely there
<Kilos> grrr
<gremble_> I hate it when they eat PCB's
<Padroni> before this tossup with SAPO I used to buy reqularly from ebay
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> hello
<gremble_> Im going to go to bed now
<gremble_> Cheers guys
<kulelu88> tc gremble_
<Kilos> kulelu88  i can auth you at minetest if you want to go there
<Kilos> just tell me and ill go too
<kulelu88> Kilos: I am on 3G failover currently. This country has failed me
<Kilos> ok let me know
<kulelu88> How do I check my 3G balance?
<kulelu88> with the dongle
<Kilos> what isp
<kulelu88> vodacom
<Kilos> esh
<kulelu88> lot of lightning now and I think lines are working aslo
<kulelu88> also
<Kilos> i found a link long time ago for my sis, let me look
<Kilos> http://community.vodacom.co.za/t5/Prepaid-Services/How-to-check-your-Prepaid-Data-usage-Balance/td-p/895
<kulelu88> dankie oom
<kulelu88> oom I can't send an SMS with the dongle 
<Kilos> sec i look further
<Kilos> http://community.vodacom.co.za/t5/Internet-Services/How-to-check-data-balance-on-Vodacom4me/td-p/1996
<Kilos> she has a myvodacom link
<Kilos> look here i think she started from here http://www.google.co.za/aclk?sa=l&ai=CtOWWzjILVYXUNomR0wXIxYD4D_TgxaoG1KWU1fUBjIqjmHMIABABYMe1_o2EJqAB5Oz84APIAQGpAhwRtzvQxHU-qgQmT9Doaij9ld3zEwy9Glqtmcwm9P0Tq5v3__4xSwJeLBqH70UUYHaAB4STgx-IBwGQBwKoB6a-G9gHAQ&sig=AOD64_0RADZ74AaydvW-SYIyRsWPGGJ6RQ&rct=j&q=&ved=0CBwQ0Qw&adurl=http://bs.serving-sys.com/BurstingPipe/AdServer.bs%3Fcn%3Dccs%26ebcmp%3D10322093%26ebkw%3D196576587%26advid%3D103219%26ebag%3D5523498%
<Kilos> 26sead%3D66056190380%26kwtxt%3Dmy%2520account%2520vodacom%26ccsdurl%3D%24%24http://www.vodacom.co.za/vodacom/services/app-store/my-vodacom-app%3Fcid%3Dsrch_10_dsgn_4195%24%24
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> something went crazy there
<kulelu88> text split
<kulelu88> it happens cause IRC has a limit
<Kilos> try this and login or register if you havent yet
<Kilos> http://www.vodacom.co.za/vodacom/services/app-store/my-vodacom-app?cid=srch_10_dsgn_4195
<Kilos> i remeber she had to register with them first
<Kilos> big schlep
<magespawn>     i am off to bed, good night all
<Kilos> nightr magespawn  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat?
<kulelu88> aah screw vodacom also. I'll get an axxess package soon
<Kilos> painful hey
<Kilos> dont you have 8ta in the area
<kulelu88> lack of fibre, lack of electricity, water going out for 5 days
<kulelu88> high crime
<kulelu88> high murder
<kulelu88> high poverty
<kulelu88> racial tensions
<Kilos> axcess seems a bit cheaper for some bundles but telkom are a better provider
<kulelu88> black vs white
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> poor vs rich
<kulelu88> whoever says this country is great probably has easy access to potent zol
<Kilos> i need to take my modem to lappy to use buntu to try fix win7
<Kilos> so ill say night all and sleep tight
<kulelu88> totsiens oom
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-20
<Kilos> guten morgen you herren okes
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> sjoe 41 tabs open on my opera browseer
<Jacques_Stry> Morning all
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Kilos> its working yay
<Kilos> chntpw is a powerful tool too
<inetpro> Maaz: watch him
<Maaz> I'll keep one eye on him for you inetpro
<inetpro> becoming a real hacker this guy
<inetpro> goeie more almal
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> haha hiya inetpro  maz
<Kilos> oh
<Jacques_Stry> Kilos: You talking about the lappie?
<Kilos> ya
<Jacques_Stry> chntpw is awesome - saves me allot of time
<Kilos> booted clean and 1.30 this morning
<Kilos> s/and/at
<Jacques_Stry> so working well after factory reset?
<Kilos> didnt do factory reset, went in and killed admin password set by incredible connection i think and then went to repair pc, so lost nothing
<Jacques_Stry> But I thought it BSOD on boot?
<Kilos> must have looked like it to them because it was blue and very slow, but it actually got to where it says please wait  on booting then kept retrying that
<Kilos> ive run chkdsk on it and used ccleanerto sort some of the mess now its quite fast
<Kilos> for a 1.8g dual core that is
<Jacques_Stry> Glad yo hear you got it fixed
<Kilos> ty
<Jacques_Stry> to*
<Kilos> but they got no anti malware or proper firewall, think 7 is safe
<Kilos> and she just smsed and asked is the modem inetrnal
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Kilos> vodacom dont work like that does it
<Kilos> surely must be a 3g dongle somewhere there
<Jacques_Stry> Well some laptops have internal 3g modems - if it does the SIM slot is usually where the battery is
<Kilos> oh my tech is way ahead of me
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<superfly> morning
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi fly
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> greets
<Mopkop> Hello.
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<Mopkop> Broke my sound again :(
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what do you do?
<Mopkop> I think there is something wrong with Ubuntu sound. After I tell the sound to go over 100% (because it is too soft) it starts distorting, even if I put it back to normal.
<Kilos> ai! yo0u gonna go deaf man
<Kilos> too much input to the speakers amp
<Mopkop> Lol, no, some programs have very soft sound by default. It's normal on windows. I use my earphones most of the time.
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<Mopkop> Fixed it :)
<arnaudmez> how are things here ?
<Mopkop> Hello arnaudmez!
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> good ty and you arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> Took time since yesterday to install Mint 17 rebecca
<arnaudmez> found it lekker man
<arnaudmez> I'm using it now on my laptop dedicated to company work
<Kilos> nice
<arnaudmez> the only thing bringing the struggle up is this outlook thing 
<arnaudmez> took a cup of wine and gave it to the distro but now it look like the system is a bit drunk
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> Haha.
<arnaudmez> yeah, I want to prove my employer that *nux works better Oz
 * Kilos needs to sleep some but tara and rugby wont allow
<Kilos> whew arnaudmez  some peeps are hard to convince
<arnaudmez> This one will be 
<Kilos> good man
<ThatGraemeGuy> Oz?
<arnaudmez> Yeah the software from Redmond
<ThatGraemeGuy> I don't get it
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  hes a french speaking cameroonian 
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh ok
<arnaudmez> Kilos: Congo not Cameroon
<arnaudmez> ThatGraemeGuy: I mean Windows
<Kilos> ya that as well arnaudmez  i dont remember where all you okes are from
<Kilos> congo brazzaville 
<Kilos> not drc
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  do you want to join ##kilos
<Kilos> so we dont talk windows here
<arnaudmez> Kilos: cool
<magellanic> ThatGraemeGuy: not sure if the bot made you aware of that g+ post?
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMa_  
<Kilos> your c fell off
<Kilos> i dont understand why they dont kick out. giving away possesion so why not give the team a chance to get up there with the lineout
<Kilos> opps
<Mopkop> Hello TinuvaMa!
<Kilos> hi jrgns  
<ThatGraemeGuy> magellanic: i saw yes
<jrgns> Hi Kilos
<magellanic> cool thanks
<magellanic> able to help? :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'd say go with Hetzner but I'm a little biased in that regard :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> "I tried Hetzner in Germany as they have a local branch here in SA but ended up cancelling the server in 4 hours as they couldn't organise a ssh login that worked."
<ThatGraemeGuy> "branch" isn't really true, the 2 companies are pretty much separate
<ThatGraemeGuy> Local SA hosting not an option because of poor service, load shedding and stunning failure of big name data centres to stay on when there is no power.
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.hetzner.co.za/dedicated-servers/buyersguide/data-centres
<ThatGraemeGuy> the new DC been running for a year and a half with no downtime
<ThatGraemeGuy> and if you complain about local hosting companies' support being bad you have not dealt with our support team
<magellanic> fair enough
<magellanic> I'll paste that link on the post thanks
<magellanic> do you guys have a page where you display downtime stats, current status etc?
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.hetzner.co.za/helpcentre/index.php/network-notices/
<magellanic> thanks for the help
<magellanic> :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> np :)
<arnaudmez> Someone knows how can I manage to setup a data recovery bench ?
<Kilos> wbb. need modem
 * Kilos came again back
<Kilos> found malware called mindspark
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<Kilos> why you got numbers after name, are there lots of pieters?
<pieter2627> Hi, no. Just the name I use on most things - got it when I created my gmail account
<inetpro> Kilos: his pincode as well
<pieter2627> Ah no... How did you know :P
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> pieter2627: no worries, I won't tell anyone
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ekt gewen daai pes lappie inetpro  
<Kilos> nou kan dit gaan
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> dont uh me man jy weet presies
<pieter2627> You already told 38 IRC users (less one that left to use it) 
<Kilos> die hp noteboek with blue screen
<Kilos> pieter2627  there are many clever peeps all over
 * inetpro vee sy gesig af met 'n lappie
<Kilos> only me stupid here
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hp notebook
<inetpro> *
<inetpro> *'n nat lappie
<Kilos> laptops not lekker things imo
<Kilos> only the battery it uses is an advantage
<Kilos> drussell  o/
<drussell> Kilos: happy friday!
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> lol ty and you too davey
<Kilos> i saw happy birthday and thought oh my, already
<drussell> ROFL
<kulelu88> hellloooo
<Kilos> oops power went off so i slept the avy away
<kulelu88> lekker slaap oom
<kulelu88> time to play some minetest now
<Kilos> lol kulelu88  are you authed?
<Kilos> im awake now man
<kulelu88> no i'm not. let us proceed to do so
<kulelu88> do I connect first? Kilos 
<Kilos> ya so i can see you
<kulelu88> stuck on item definitions
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> restart it
<Kilos> go to /j #minetest-za
<kulelu88> oom ek dink dit maak nie n difference nie. is net ons hier nou
<Kilos> ja maar ander lees logs om te sien wat in die dag gebeur het
<Kilos> daarom het hulle #minetest-za gemaak
<kulelu88> im almost in
<kulelu88> there me
<Kilos> i cant stay there day is min
<Kilos> i authed you
<kulelu88> I still can't break things
<kulelu88> Do i restart?
<Kilos> you not supposed to break man
<kulelu88> then?
<kulelu88> I can't build also
<kulelu88> i didn't break the homes
<kulelu88> I went to break empty land
<Kilos> go #minetest-za
<Kilos> and come to me in the game
<Kilos> hmm...
<barrydk> Evening
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<kulelu88> hows these articles signalling the doom of SA. eskom, water, food 
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> wb smile
<smile> hi inetpro :D
<smile> inetpro: you are in SA right?
<inetpro> yep
<inetpro> smile: why?
<smile> I'm wondering if there is any activity regarding LTE/4G support in SA? :p
<Kilos> hihismile
<Kilos> lo pro
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<inetpro> smile: what do you mean with that?
<Kilos> head control at the mo
<Kilos> yes smile  we have both
 * inetpro is on LTE on both Vodacom as well as Telkom
<smile> nice ;) I didn't know 4G was supported in SA yet
<Kilos> we arent always years behind
<smile> lol
<smile> 4G coverage is not so good here :p
<Kilos> oh so we ahead
<smile> it's just large cities for now :p
<Kilos> i have 4g but no lte
<smile> lte is 4g ;)
<Kilos> no mine is slower
<Kilos> in my nm it shoes 4g and 4g lte
<Kilos> from this tower
<Kilos> inetpro  dont talk too much man, build africa so i can go brag about my team members
<Kilos> but when i talk to you it is good to answer
<Kilos> smile  i need to get a router that can do lte
<Kilos> the pros one is very fast
<smile> :D
<smile> you jealous? ;)
<Kilos> but also looking at the new pi
<Kilos> might be good to get one if i can make it work on a lappy screen
<inetpro> smile: Coverage maps: 
<inetpro> http://www.telkom.co.za/coverage/#lte 
<inetpro> http://www.vodacom.co.za/vodacom/coverage-map
<inetpro> unfortunately don't have the others
<smile> Kilos: yeah, would be cool
<inetpro> not sure whether they even offer proper LTE
<smile> I still have the old Pi
<smile> (pi b)
<Kilos> ya they are actually quite cheap compared to pc stuff
<Kilos> cheaper then 4g ddr3
<smile> not a lot of purple yet, inetpro :p like here :)
<smile> Kilos: you can buy an intel nuc too
<inetpro> true
<smile> I'm looking for a coverage map here :p
<smile> a lot more than a year ago, wow :p http://support.en.proximus.be/app/answers/detail/a_id/14817/~/network-coverage-map
<smile> proximus has the best 
<smile> 4G network
<Kilos> smile  i can do upgrades at over 800kB/s so im happy
<inetpro> smile: wow!
<inetpro> that's good coverage!
<inetpro> wb captine
<smile> inetpro: yeah :D so you're behind after all ;)
<captine> evening
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi there
<inetpro> Kilos: please send that link to the Vodacom CEO so they can wake up
<inetpro> let him see how it should be done
<inetpro> and the other networks for that matter
<kulelu88> vodacoms new CEO is a cost-cutter, not an innovator
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nono kulelu88  if you twitter them they fix things quick
<Kilos> they dont like the world to see how bad they are
<kulelu88> im trapped in Kilos house
<kulelu88> how do I respawn?
<Kilos> why trapped
<kulelu88> Kilos: they can't fix innovation
<kulelu88> im underground and cant get back up. Cant use the torch or lay bricks
<Kilos> wait man i come see
<kulelu88> im right below you
<kulelu88> look down
<Kilos> ya im coming
<kulelu88> oh i died :(
<smile> "Kilos: please send that link to the Vodacom CEO so they can wake up" good ;)
<Kilos> lol
<smile> their hardware sucks though ;)
<smile> I used to have another router, but sadly that one had an ADSL modem built in that I could not disable
<inetpro> smile: I get the impression that our mobile coverage here has stopped expanding long ago
<inetpro> or at least not growing at a rate that anyone can notice
<smile> that's not good
<inetpro> it's bad to say this about your own country but I think most people here don't know what it means to deliver a service 
<Kilos> i agree
<Kilos> but 8ta is good
<smile> I'm happy you have 4G coverage :)
<kulelu88> inetpro: most of the country is already covered on some level.
<smile> I know you used to say you had to use 3G, Kilos 
<Kilos> ty, i dont know if its 4g but much faster than it used to be
<smile> that's the point behind it, yes :D
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> and very stable
<Kilos> i dont part join all the time like some
<kulelu88> no fun digging alone :D
<kulelu88> and in the dark :D
<Kilos> kulelu88  it eats 100m data an hour and im down to 40m a day to make month end
<Kilos> set your graphics to be brighter
<Kilos> you got nvidia?
<smile> nvidia is best for Linux :)
<kulelu88> 100MB an hour? whoa
<Kilos> thats why we have basically stopped playing
<Kilos> good for uncapped peeps though
<kulelu88> aah. don't we know any gamers that will join the server? I think I may know a few
<Kilos> best is first to play on single player till you got all the actions worked out then join a client
<Kilos> it is boring but part of the learning curve
<Kilos> like become a hotel manager, you start at the bottom washing floors
<captine> what game we talking about?
<Kilos> minetest
<captine> mmm
<captine> never heard of it
<Kilos> very lekker game
<Kilos> use tons of data for months to get things lekker
<kulelu88> captine: join me tonight. we can build a house together <3
<Kilos> get the latest minetest not the one in the repos
<Kilos> very addictive game
<inetpro> captine: don't do it
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> it's addictive :-)
<kulelu88> I had to leave before I burnt 3 hours. work awaits :(
<inetpro> kulelu88: did you see the ship?
<Kilos> if it wasnt for 3g costs we would have still been building
<kulelu88> inetpro: noo :(
<Kilos> ai!
<kulelu88> you guys built some amazing things
<kulelu88> we need 1 giant SA server, having people build a better SA :D
<inetpro> kulelu88: look on the map at http://mt.donaldson.za.net/ and go check it out in the game
<kulelu88> there's a map!!! I need to demarcate where everyones homes are
<Kilos> kulelu88  you go to the travel pad and step on the dam port
<captine> lol
<captine> too tired
<captine> cannot think of games.  falling asleep to youtube
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we spent months on that game
<kulelu88> oom Kilos for that, I am going to steal all your tools
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> al those in that tools chest you took the sign off is fine , they are there for everyone
<Kilos> i think squirm took all the picks
<kulelu88> i couldnt break some bricks
<Kilos> as long as you keep repairing them they last forever
<Kilos> thats why i got 3 worshops
<kulelu88> I need to play with someone to see what they do
<Kilos> i cant remember how we learned
<kulelu88> together most likely
<Kilos> somehwere in that minetest wiki might be a how to do things story
<smile> good night! :)
<Kilos> night smile  sleep tight
<smile> thanks! :)
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<smile> it was a nice chat ;)
<Kilos> dont be so scarce smile  
<smile> I will come back tomorrow, if I don't forget :)
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> Oh, hello, sorry got busy...
<Mopkop> Now getting sleepy...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-21
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> Maaz: ping
<Maaz> Squirm: pong
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi Squirm  sorry im slow\
<Squirm> Heya Kilos
<Squirm> How goes it ?
<Kilos> got my sis inlaw on mxit that doesnt like waiting for replies
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Squirm> Heh
<Squirm> Yeah I'm good
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Squirm> ty Maaz
<Squirm> Load Shedding guys
<Squirm> Stage 1
<Squirm> superfly: 12h00 foor you
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> shame! 
<inetpro> poor Windies did well to get to 250
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> aw i didnt see
<Kilos> hello my pro
<inetpro> a little bit of patience and they could have had a better chance in closing down the massive target
<inetpro> we gonna be having us a tough match on Tuesday against NZ
<inetpro> but I think we can do it
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos as well
<Kilos> if we stay focussed like the last game we can beat anyone
<Kilos> also there is luck involved
<inetpro> you missed a good match
<inetpro> NZ on fire
<Kilos> i was chatting to sis inlaw on mxit and she dont like waiting for replies
<inetpro> WI got to 250 in just 30.3 overs
<Kilos> and being far away in dubai i must keep her happy too
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> target was 394 though
<Kilos> oh then all out?
<inetpro> tough ask for any team
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> massive target
<Kilos> wont be so high with us
<inetpro> yep, I agree
<Kilos> im so proud of me man, fixed a win pc without fdisk format reinstall
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ubuntu ives me so much power
<Kilos> gi8ves
<Kilos> gives
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> school kids have no choice but to use it
<inetpro> that's just wrong!
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> how can places install win when selling and be the admin guy
<Kilos> and put a password no one else will ever be able to find
<Kilos> hey inetpro  can i brag about you guys and call you my team
<Kilos> maybe you and fly and hot spark wont like that
<inetpro> hot spark?
<Kilos> big spark shocking person heavy spark highvoltage  
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> wat now
<Kilos> is ek te voor op die wa
<inetpro> @Eskom_SA We regret to announce that stage 1 #load_shedding will be implemented from 09:00 to 22:00 today.
<Kilos> i give up with trying to find where i fit in
<Kilos> they must maar cut when they want to
<Kilos> hi spinza  
<inetpro> Kilos: who do you think will be in the final of the CWC 2015?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> depends who we knock out next
<Kilos> the kiwis are hot though
<Kilos> i think if we beat them well just make it over india
<inetpro> you think India will beat the Ozzis in Ozziland?
<Kilos> both games will be to the wire games though
<Kilos> ya
<Symmetria> sup
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> well i hope so
<inetpro> hi Symmetria
<Symmetria> lol man, I am still shocked how damn huge turtles get
<Kilos> hi Symmetria  
<Symmetria> saw a turtle this morning while diving that was almost the size of me
<Symmetria> but they always look so chilled out
<Kilos> ya they get big
<inetpro> Kilos: I think India only has a 24% chance 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Symmetria> heh kilos heh, few hundred kilograms I think
<Kilos> yeah
<Symmetria> saw a whaleshark as well, *THAT* thing is huge
<Kilos> they get massive
<Symmetria> and a blue marlin (stay away from that thing, its dangerous)
<Kilos> ya they weigh tons
<Symmetria> heh more scared of a blue marlin than I am a great white shark
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> sharks leave you alone, marlin might decide to run you through with that damn pointy nose of theirs ;p
<inetpro> Kilos: India and Australia have faced each other 122 times in One-Day Internationals since 1980
<Kilos> you supposed to look at those thing from a cage
<Symmetria> kilos lol, nah
<inetpro> Kilos: 41 of these games were in Australia in the cities Melbourne, Adelaide, Sydney, Brisbane and Perth of which Australia has won 29 games, India 10 and 2 games had no result.
<inetpro> Kilos: in other words: Australia 29 (71%), India 10 (24%), no result 2 (5%)
<Kilos> i would like the ausies to lose though inetpro  
<Kilos> so would tara and debs i think
<Symmetria> we need to beat australia just because our new COO is an aussie
<Symmetria> and I feel like tormenting him with it
<Kilos> ll
<Kilos> o
<Kilos> lol too
<Symmetria> he's also cricket obsessed
<Symmetria> though why anyone would be obsessed over cricket Im not sure I understand
<inetpro> Kilos: will be interesting to see how much advantage they get from playing at home
<Kilos> being obsessed over any sport is crazy
 * inetpro obsessed? No ways!
<Symmetria> cricket = throw the ball at a bunch of sticks, hope like hell the guy standing infront of the sticks doesnt hit the ball really hard, then if he does, try catch the ball and throw it at a bunch of sticks while he runs back and forth like a lunatic ;p
<Kilos> enjoying watching is different
 * Symmetria will stick to good old premierleague football :) (go liverpool)
<Kilos> Symmetria  you need to have played the game to understand the feeling
<inetpro> if I was obsessed I would do crazy things like subscribing to DSTV
<Symmetria> I support 2 sports teams, liverpool, and any fucking team playing against manchester united ;p
<Kilos> good feeling to bowl a good batsman
<Kilos> and good feeling to smack a good bowler for a six
<Symmetria> inetpro lol obsession is ok :) I only keep DSTV for the football
 * Symmetria waits for his room service
<Symmetria> burgerrrrrrs :)
<Kilos> i can enjoy and admire peeps that do things better than i ever could
<Symmetria> is that why you worship me? ;p
 * Symmetria grins 
<Kilos> but obsession is going too far
 * Symmetria polishes his ego 
<Symmetria> hehe
<Kilos> no i dont you havent made a deb delta server for us yet so you are in he dog box
<Symmetria> :P nothing wrong with dogs
<Kilos> so where is the deb delta server
<Symmetria> lol I still aint gotten to it :(
<Kilos> i think its too difficult for you
<Symmetria> haha taunting me like that wont get it done any faster
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> taking so long shows that youve pushed us to the bottom of your priorities list
<Kilos> if not right off the bottom
<Kilos> shame on you
<Kilos> so inetpro  you think the ausies are going to beat the injuns
 * inetpro wants to see a final between India and the Proteas
<inetpro> but chances are slim
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> oh well i dont mind if we have to beat the ausies
<inetpro> from here onwards it's very tough!
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> anyone of them can do it
<Kilos> right
<Kilos> depends on luck and drive and form on the day
<inetpro> NZ was very very hot today
<Kilos> nz dont like losing at any sport
<inetpro> on this form they will beat any other team 
<Kilos> all you need is a couple of the top players to have bad days in any team and the whole side falls apart
<Kilos> we are lucky with a long batting line up
<inetpro> if NZ wins against us, they will be the champions
<inetpro> but I think we can do it this time
<Kilos> lol lets hope
<inetpro> no matter who we play against in the final
<Kilos> i need to look at the africa site but whew going through all of that again
<inetpro> I think our guys have crossed the rubicon
<Kilos> yes they know they are good, but to keep it from going kop toe is the secret
<Kilos> thats when you fall down
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<inetpro> we've learned the lessons
<Kilos> i hope so
<inetpro> BTW, The idiom "Crossing the Rubicon" means to pass a point of no return, and refers to Julius Caesar's army's crossing of the river in 49 BC, which was considered an act of insurrection.
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> interesting history lesson :-)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm too lazy to start with that site of yours :-)
<Kilos> np inetpro  
<Kilos> i just wondered if there was anything other than the front page
<inetpro> Kilos: https://trello.com/c/hRfmh5Kd
<Kilos> si8gh why not just tell me to go to trello man. i have it open all the time
<inetpro> that is the link to the relevant card
<Kilos> doesnt a refresh show the same thing
<Kilos> i did something in trello early all ready
<Kilos> oh you mean i can go merge from there
<Kilos> lets rather have a restful day
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> chair for tues meeting confirmed
<inetpro> Kilos: I noticed that, thanks
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> Kilos: but did you even click on the link above?
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> no its your turn to do the tweet thing and g+
<inetpro> 03/21 12:52:31 <Kilos> i just wondered if there was anything other than the front page
<Kilos> ill hit a mail to the list tomorrow night if you remind me
<Kilos> oh that
<inetpro> I answered your question with the link
<Kilos> the link above
<Kilos> above what
<inetpro> 03/21 12:53:16 <inetpro> Kilos: https://trello.com/c/hRfmh5Kd
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> does that ^^ not tell you what other things you had in mind with the site?
<Kilos> https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Kilos> they all look the same to me
 * inetpro gives up
<inetpro> again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have it open 3 times and they all look the same
<inetpro> what kind of browser do you have?
<Kilos> a good one
<Kilos> can do over 40 tabs and not crash once
<inetpro> when you click on the link does it not open the card "build ubuntu-africa site"?
<Kilos> but then i get lost and have to search them one by one to see what im looking for
<Kilos> no
 * inetpro wbbl
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> oh it did the first time
<inetpro> Kilos: close all your tabs and start afresh
<Kilos> nono then i lose stuff
<Kilos> ive closed down till there 20 now
<inetpro> that's why you have trello, so you can remember stuff
<Kilos> nono there wont be place for everything
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> big rains coming your way
<inetpro> from this side
<Kilos> lol as you said that it started drizzling here
<Kilos> finished again
<inetpro> strange that it's from the North
<inetpro> maybe still building up only to return big later
<Kilos> yeah hopefully it brings floods
<inetpro> eish, no floods needed really
<inetpro> cats and dogs here now
<Kilos> well, for the higher areas to get enough, the lower areas must flood
<Kilos> big wind here though
<inetpro> sitting here had to close my windows completely, otherwise me and my keyboard would be wet
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> strong wind from the north
<Kilos> yeah looks like north west atm
<Kilos> i go out and see
<inetpro> yep, little bit west
<Kilos> looks like north east when im out there and some big boom booms
<inetpro> that's strange
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> some awesome thunder, like summer is back in full force
<Kilos> power went
<Kilos> light rain falling from northwest
<Kilos> i think things up there fighting a bit
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> eish! 
<inetpro> power dead here also 
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> now on Vodacom and mobile 
<Kilos> im lucky power came back
<Kilos> vodacom dont work here even when there is power
<inetpro> ai! get that sinking feeling that our 
<inetpro> hmm 
 * inetpro getting the sinking feeling that our power will be off for a long time again 
<Kilos> there is a number you can sms
<inetpro> ref #451
<Kilos> i dunno the number but you sms no power and they reply with sms asking for account number
<Kilos> oh you foned haha
<inetpro> ai! 
<inetpro> my implicit message should tell you I have reported it already 
<Kilos> ya man
<inetpro> I got the above reference number already 
<Kilos> yes from foning or sms?
<inetpro> sms 
<Kilos> clever boy
 * inetpro sleeps at night 
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> and so cheeky when awake
<inetpro> unfortunately it's Saturday afternoon 
<Kilos> maybe with board membership they give a gun
<Kilos> ya go nap bally
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<inetpro> poor dudes from the city council probably having a braai now and watching rugby 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: +18mm
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> we didnt get 1
<inetpro> Kilos: what do you use to fix your rain meter? 
<Kilos> lol tape to hold all the pieces in place
<Kilos> but it bust at the top by 70mm or so
<inetpro> insolation tape should probably do it? 
<Kilos> ya any plastic tape
<Symmetria> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t31.0-8/11080774_10152947669950528_5086338156000618280_o.jpg
<Kilos> if yours is a crack from bottom to top its easy to fix
<Symmetria> <3 turtles
<Symmetria> heh and that was a small one ;p
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> you can also seal with superglue and bicarb
<Kilos> Squirm  ?
<inetpro> Kilos: I fixed it with insolation tape for now 
<Kilos> cool
<inetpro> maybe for a week or six 
<Kilos> you know how to use bicarb and superglue hey?
<inetpro> don't have superglue in the house 
<Kilos> ya man not now
<inetpro> I need a new rain gauge anyway
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i fix everything'
<inetpro> sun has hammered this one 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ya this one also getting smoky
<inetpro> but your idea of using bicarbonate and superglue sounds interesting 
<inetpro> almost dangerous 
<inetpro> will it not go bang? 
<Kilos> you just scrape a tiny v where the crack is then fill with bicarb and pour super glue on
<Kilos> no man they actually market it now as q-bond
<inetpro> ah, is that what it is? 
<Kilos> makes a very strong area that can actually be filed
<inetpro> I've used q-bond for fixing a wiper 
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> broken wiper arm 
<inetpro> that stuff is potent 
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> only way to get superglue to work properly on plastic
<inetpro> but that has a black powder 
<Kilos> you get different powders
<Kilos> white as well
<inetpro> interesting! 
<Kilos> i should actually see if it helps for heartburn or if theyve added other stuff too
<Kilos> see! im not just a pretty face
<inetpro> au! 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> if i could only remember new stuff like that id be rocking
<inetpro> power still off here 
<Kilos> eiash
<Kilos> eish too
<inetpro> but the whole area is affected
<inetpro> neighbourhood making noise with their generators 
<Kilos> maybe lightning hit a transformer
<Kilos> then nothing till tomorrow
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> or late tonight
<inetpro> I think city council ignores it, assuming it's LoadShedding 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> complain again
<inetpro> too many customers complaining 
<Kilos> maybe it is load shedding
<Kilos> then 2.5 hours
<Symmetria> mmmmmm
<Symmetria> someone invented an underwater GPS
<Symmetria> I want one
<Kilos> wow you even get lost underwater
<Symmetria> kilos errr getting lost under water
<Kilos> where the light is is up
<Symmetria> is far easier than getting lost on land
<Symmetria> heh, its not the surface you gotta worry about
<Symmetria> its where the hell is your boat ;p
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> you can move 2 or 3 kilometers from your boat on a drift dive 
<Kilos> yeah im teasing man
<Symmetria> heh I've actualy had that happen to me once 
<Symmetria> surfaced, no fucking boat to be seen 
<Kilos> im gonna rag you till we get a deb delta server
<Symmetria> scary as hell :)
<Kilos> ya lost in the big water can be scary
<Symmetria> heh at that point, you inflate your BCD, lie on your back and raise an emergency flag till they come find you ;p
<Kilos> especially with johnnies around
<Symmetria> thankfully with a BCD you aint gonna sink, and if the BCD isn't inflating enough to keep you up, just do an emergency weight drop as well
<Symmetria> (in salt water with a BCD fully deflated wearing a wetsuit, you need anywhere from 6 to 10 kg's of weight to properly sink)
<Symmetria> with a BCD fully inflated a hell of a lot more than that :) and you can manually inflate the BCD anyway
<Squirm> Meh
<Squirm> Power's out here
<Kilos> ai! you too
<Squirm> Well, It is Stage 1 Load Shedding
<Squirm> So I knew it was coming
<Kilos> we had a storm and pro has had no power for hours already
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> how are things?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<magespawn> good, it was very hot here today
<magespawn> looks like we might get some rain
<Kilos> we had a bit a while back
<Symmetria> heh my boss is gonna murder me tomorrow if he sees my hotel room
<Symmetria> he's in a superior room as a senior conference delegate, but since Im sending this hotel tons and tons of business and they know me and want more business, I got upgraded....
<Symmetria> to the most expensive room in the place on a free upgrade
<Symmetria> :P so he's in a fairly nice $200 a night room, I'm in a $1000 dollar a night room ;p
<magespawn> busy setting the correct echo cancellation settings for a Wildcard TDM410P 
<magespawn> learning new things all the time
<magespawn> Symmetria: where Symmetria, Kenya?
<Symmetria> yeah Kenya
<Symmetria> at the coast
<inetpro> ai! 
<inetpro> hello darkness my old friend
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> ...the sound of silence... 
<inetpro> nice song that 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> only problem here is that I cannot hear the sound of silence amongst the sound of the generators 
<Kilos> hahaha
<superfly> thanks Squirm, though I did know about it :-)
<magespawn> load shedding?
<inetpro> magespawn: storm killed my power 
<inetpro> heavy wind, thunder, lightning and rain 
<inetpro> but with the concurrent load shedding elsewhere and it being weekend... 
 * inetpro can only hope... 
<Kilos> chiefs down to 14 players and sharks down to 13
<Kilos> red cards galore
<inetpro> what!? 
<inetpro> ai! 
<inetpro> Kilos: score? 
<Kilos> 3/3
<Kilos> oh no 3/6 to them
<Kilos> these guys have bad blood between them
<inetpro> and the bulls lost at Loftus as well? 
<Kilos> 6/6
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<Mopkop> Hello Kilos!
 * Mopkop is tired of watching Peppa pig...
<Mopkop> :(
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Mopkop: what is that? 
<Mopkop> Animation thingy on Youtube for little children. I've been baby-sitting.
<inetpro> ai! 
<superfly> Mopkop: don't they want to watch Veggie Tales?
<superfly> Kilos: are you in Graeme's world?
<Mopkop> Veggie tales? I'll take look.
<Kilos> nope superfly  im watching rugger
<superfly> Mopkop: https://www.youtube.com/user/BigIdeaInc
<Kilos> 11/6 to them
<Mopkop> superfly: Look's interesting. I'm sure he'll enjoy it. For now he is busy drawing, and I'm NOT going to disturb him :)
<Kilos> big wind in durbs, kickers battling
<superfly> Mopkop: how old is he?
<Mopkop> superfly: His 5.
<Mopkop> *He's
<superfly> *He's
<superfly> heh
<superfly> OK, same age as my eldest
<Mopkop> Really? Boy or girl? Does's he or she also enjoy VeggieTales?
 * Squirm pops his head in
<Squirm> Electricity is back
<Kilos> wb Squirm  
<Mopkop> Hello Squirm!
<Mopkop> Nope, he wants Peppa Pig back. Ugh....
<Kilos> Squirm  you got all the picks ot you killed them all
<Kilos> i took kulelu to get and there were none
<Mopkop> Still playing minetest?
<Kilos> i just pop in quick to help 
<Kilos> too data hungry
<Kilos> superfly  why you ask if im in the game
<Kilos> can go there if you like
<superfly> Kilos: I've been building a forest
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> where
<superfly> Kilos: underground
<Kilos> lol like i did in the deep
<superfly> Kilos: you know where my house is?
<Kilos> but mine was small
<Kilos> yes
<superfly> mine's not that big
<superfly> go inside, and down
<Kilos> are you there?
<Kilos> aw rugger second half
<Kilos> tara will ping me crazy if i dont answer immediately
<superfly> Mopkop: try him on the Veggie Tales?
<Mopkop> I tried, his mind is set on drawing Peppa pig. Now he wants met to draw it for him. Maybe he'll watch it tomorrow. 
<Mopkop> Ugh, still can't do anything in minetest.
<inetpro> Kilos: help him! 
<Kilos> after rugby i will
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> Mopkop   wait a bit
<Kilos> im coming
<Mopkop> Lol, no rush. :)
<Kilos> im thewre man
<Kilos> hurry
<Kilos> im out again
<Kilos> whew sharks just made it
<Kilos> 16/15 or something like that
<Kilos> Mopkop  are you in the game
<Mopkop> Nope, I still can't use any tools.
<Mopkop> I just hack and hack and nothing works
<Mopkop> But it works in singleplayer
<Kilos> i will activate you man dodo
<Kilos> its set so peeps cant come and mess up
<Mopkop> I see, that explains it. Thank you.
<Kilos> Mopkop  go in 
 * Mopkop is going in...
<Kilos> tell me when then i come
<Mopkop> Nope, still can't dig.
<Kilos> are you in
<Kilos> wait im coming
<Mopkop> Yes.
<Mopkop> Yay it works, thank you!
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> i go out ant look for supper
<Kilos> out
<Mopkop> I'm coming
<Mopkop> I'll play further tomorrow, Have to prepare for Church. Good night all!
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> inetpro  still no power
<Kilos> that looks great superfly  
<Kilos> ai! that boom killed our power for a bit
<Kilos> superfly  i went and looked. very nice, much bigger than what i did
<superfly> Kilos: :-)
<Kilos> lol why did you do it?
<superfly> just because I felt like it
<Kilos> i did it so i had wood down at 4 ks
<Kilos> was  too far to come up for wood everytime
<Kilos> yours looks very nice
<captine> evening all
<Kilos>  hi captine  
<captine> whats happening tonight?  lovely storm on this end
<Kilos> here as well and the pros power was knocked out hours ago already
<Kilos> superfly  if there is something you want me , or us to do on the africa site please leave a note in trello
<Kilos> i gotta sleep now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos still no power
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> inetpro: ai :-(
<magespawn> right i am off to bed, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-22
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos power restored just now 
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn  and others
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> i wonder if inetpro  has had power restored yet
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> maaz was supposed to tell you
<nlsthzn> @08:44
<Kilos>  <Maaz> By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell Kilos power restored just now" 27 minutes and 28 seconds ago
<Kilos> i missed the second one. easier to just read first line
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> now i just wait for a mail from the cc okes nlsthzn  
<Kilos> no meeting to attend
<nlsthzn> ah so your nomination is in then :)
<nlsthzn> good luck :D
<Kilos> ya ty
<Kilos> and elacheche from my africa channel
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> been an OK week-end for SA rugby too
<nlsthzn> only the cheetahs not winning
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<Kilos> lol ya apart from the bulls 
<nlsthzn> bulls won at least :)
<Kilos> oh did the bulls win
<nlsthzn> didn't play well
<nlsthzn> 1 point
<Kilos> wow i watched the game and forgot
<nlsthzn> >.<
<nlsthzn> I guess it happens with age :p
<Kilos> just know the sharks game was shocking
<Kilos> but nice to see a rev taking note of how they cheat
<Kilos> ref
<nlsthzn> about time
<Kilos> its a big thing with them to play guys off the ball to prevent them getting in the fray
<nlsthzn> they been doing that for ages
<Kilos> ya
 * nlsthzn hears the little bundle of wind stir again... poor thing having a tough time of it the last week
<Kilos> i think the tmo must be given the power to blow the whistle as well
<nlsthzn> put his flag out
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> remark on you comment
<Kilos>  nlsthzn hears the little bundle of wind stir again... poor thing having a tough time of it the last week
<Kilos> oh shame
<nlsthzn> kept mom awake which is why I am not at a work thing today... keeping him in the front of the house with me while mom sleeps...
<nlsthzn> so far having a better than average snooze so I am glad
<Kilos> shame, whats wrong
<nlsthzn> my wife can take a lot... had a c section that people didn't believe she had as she was up and about... but mess with her sleep >.< oh boy :p
<nlsthzn> winds and cramps
<nlsthzn> keeps him awake, gets over stimulated and then can't sleep more
<nlsthzn> vicious cycle
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> old name popped up in head merbentyl
<Kilos> wasnt that for winds and cramps
<Kilos> and we found with ian , putting him on tummy to sleep let winds come out easy
<nlsthzn> trying anything so thanks ;)
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> good luck, we had 3 months where one had to stay awake and watch, because if he squeeled once he stopped breathing
<Kilos> he got more bum whacks in his first 6 months that most get it a lifetime
<nlsthzn> :(
<nlsthzn> alls well that ends well
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> took 3 months in incubator and 3 months by us for his lungs to develope to the stage where we got some sleep
<Kilos> haha and now he is balder than me already
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hi spinza  you flooding freenode again hehe
<Kilos> something to do with your clients login methinks
<Kilos> nlsthzn  why are list peeps so hard to get to meetings?
<nlsthzn> not everyone sees the need for the meetings... most people use the loco as a source of free tech support... they don't want to assist etc...
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> now this new wiki page has taken over on google so i cant find the old list of members on launchpad
<Kilos> was 73 i think
<nlsthzn> this one? - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<nlsthzn> 83 currently
<Kilos> ya thats it ty nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> googled "ubuntu-za launchpad" was the 4th link
<Kilos> hi JoTraGo  
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> man nlsthzn  you know google isnt my friend
<Kilos> i ask the wrong questions
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i think ive bitten off more than i can chew
<Kilos> i need the pro to come back from church
<nlsthzn> the way to eat an elephant is one bite at a time
<Kilos> hahaha always a clever answer
<Kilos> nlsthzn  have you got time to write a quick tutorial on how to get a launchpad id and join ubuntu-za
<Kilos> oh joining is from the site hey
<Kilos> spinza  ping
<Kilos> nlsthzn  for noobs that know nothing
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<nlsthzn> sorry uncle Kilos ... will look into something later... currently I need to get a shower and become human to run some errands and get back on nappy duty etc :p
<Kilos> lol np
<Kilos> so is there a was to subscribe or whatever its called so i can be mailed when new members join here 
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> s/was/way
<Kilos> hi hexdream  
<hexdream> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> this is better than email imo
<hexdream> Thanks for the reminder to join up with ubuntu-za
<Kilos> we need all you lug guys here
<hexdream> much faster
<hexdream> yeah
<hexdream> So things are pretty quiet today?
<Kilos> remind wwk about the meet here on tueday night at 20.00 please
<Kilos> yeah peeps are at church
<Kilos> we are never as busy as #ubuntu
<Kilos> i get lost there
<Kilos> oh ya and kick vincent as well, he has been scarce here
<hexdream> Things have been very quiet here LUG-wise.
<Kilos> peeps are too busy trying to make a living
<Kilos> we are always active with something or other here
<hexdream> yeah. I just got myself a midi keyboard... going to try teach myself how to use it... of course that m3eans le3arning the audio applications, and jack.
<Kilos> lol
<hexdream> clearly I'm a sucker for punishment
<hexdream> and looking at my typing I think I need some coffee
<Kilos> lol
<hexdream> brb
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi Jacques_StrY  
<Jacques_StrY> Hi
<nlsthzn> nice to see the some interaction with the LUG's :D
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i want to get them all involved
<Kilos> we all have the same basic goal imo
<hexdream> World domination!
<Kilos> lol kinda
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi there Kilos 
<Kilos> hexdream  we arent a channel tied to our topic. we try help with everything here
<hexdream> Does anyone here have any experience with jack?  I'm thinking of setting up my system to run only through jack to keep apps like vlc from breaking while I muck around with various other audio apps.
<nlsthzn> I messed with it a little bit some time ago but stopped...
<nlsthzn> to much of a pita
<Jacques_StrY> why is setting up a vlan connection in ubuntu such a pain...
<Jacques_StrY> been trying to get it to work for 2hours+ with no luck
<Kilos> just now freenode is going to ban spinza
<Jacques_StrY> Anyone here have experience with vlan setup on ubuntu?
<Kilos> there was someone did it a while ago
<Kilos> wait for pro to return and tell him fixit
<Jacques_StrY> haha well i'll keep trying will he's available
<Jacques_StrY> not*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he will most likely first tell you man this or that, then rtfs in caps and then he will help you
<Kilos> stubborn old goat
<Jacques_StrY> yea :)
<Kilos> and when he sees what i have said he will login with an ai!
<Kilos> id be lost without my pro
<Jacques_StrY> haha 
<Jacques_StrY> i think it could be that my virtualbox is interfering
<Kilos> oh you running that as well
<Jacques_StrY> gonna try on another pc
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  once you got it working write a nice easy how to for us and post the link on trello please
<Jacques_StrY> haha will do
<Jacques_StrY> tried it on another pc but still no success
<Jacques_StrY> vlan interface shows correctly in ifconfig but I can't ping out to vlan network
<Jacques_StrY> can't ping vlan from another pc ass well
<Jacques_StrY> as*
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> you not doing rtfs
<Kilos> vlan is a virtual lan right
<Kilos> oh ethewrnet too
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> just when i thought v was for virtual
<Jacques_StrY> nah vlan is virtual lan
<Jacques_StrY> so you can connect to two seperate networks on one NIC
<Kilos> same as virualbox
<Jacques_StrY> in a way cause virtualbox can create vpn's for the guest operating systems
<Kilos> this whole virtual think tips my head
<Jacques_StrY> that's why I thought it might be interfering but on another system it didn't want to work too
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> call mr fixit. you are missing something simple 
<Jacques_StrY> i have used it allot on windows systems but this my first time setting up on linux so I'm probably doing something wrong
<Kilos> ya small thing you are missing im sure
<Kilos> did you google?
<Kilos> pro will say google is your friend
<Kilos> http://www.microhowto.info/howto/configure_an_ethernet_interface_as_a_vlan_trunk_on_debian.html
<Kilos> oh thats eth
<Kilos> ai!
<Jacques_StrY> lol i've been googling the whole time
<Jacques_StrY> still am
<Kilos> its a stupid thing i think
<Kilos> nlsthzn  tell him man
<stickyboy> Raise your hand if you like the Universe.
<stickyboy> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> hi8 stickyboy  
<Kilos> hi too
<Kilos> help Jacques_StrY  setup a vlan please
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile  
<smile> hi Kilos 
<smile> especially for you ;)
<Kilos> hee hee
<smile> I was translating a website to Afrikaans
<stickyboy> Kilos: Working on server... and reading this about the Eagle Nebula: https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/the-most-amazing-hubble-image-ever-f9e7604fe106
<stickyboy> LOL Kenyans always say "Africans" instead of "Afrikaans".
<stickyboy> Ok, not always. But I've heard it a few times and I chuckle.
<Kilos> here afrikaans is the language
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yes. :)
<Kilos> african is the peeps that live in africa
<Kilos> wbb
<stickyboy> But its similarity is obviously confusing. :P
<stickyboy> ... because it's kinda similar to the name of the continent. :P
<smile> stickyboy: you still chuckle? :p
<stickyboy> Yes, because I know the difference and I hear people talk about it who mix the two.
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> help them
<Kilos> stickyboy  i asked you for a favour man
<Kilos> help Jacques_StrY  he is having probs setting up vlan on linux
<stickyboy> Kilos: Oh hehe.
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  state what you have done and tried
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Uh, never done that.
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> you lug okes are supposed to know everything
<Kilos> maybe you better join an ubuntu group somewhere for more knowledge
 * Kilos hides
<stickyboy> :P
<stickyboy> Kilos: To be honest, I think I'm burned out.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> time for leave
<stickyboy> Kilos: I think I need a sabbatical.
<stickyboy> Or maybe a Ferrari.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ferraris are good ya, you can escape anything
<stickyboy> lol
<stickyboy> Going to the US next week.
<stickyboy> But will only be slightly relaxing.
<Kilos> work or play?
<smile> stickyboy: no tesla for you? :p
<stickyboy> smile: Actually, that's better.
<Kilos> stickyboy  for how long are you going?
<stickyboy> Kilos: 2 weeks.
<smile> :)
<Kilos> ah well enjoy what you can and persevere through the rest
<stickyboy> Kilos: Mos def.
<stickyboy> Gotta eat a bunch of Mexican food.
<Kilos> lekker man
<Kilos> they make good food
<stickyboy> haha yeah
<stickyboy> http://www.privacyfoundation.ch/de/service/server.html
<stickyboy> Swiss Privacy DNS servers..
<stickyboy> Stop using 8.8.8.8, people. :P
<Kilos> do you understand what they say in that link?
<Kilos> ah found the english button
<stickyboy> Kilos: I only copy the numbers aahahah
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> always read the fine print
<Kilos> thats normally where the catches lie
<stickyboy> Kilos: So much wisdom
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Jacques_StrY> Sorry was out for a bit
<Kilos> we noticed haha
<Jacques_StrY> >.<
<Jacques_StrY> those servers pull some serious bandwidth
<Kilos> im still looking for someone to help you
<Kilos> hey smile  
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  needs help with vlan setup
<smile> hi :p I'm no vlan guy, sorry
<Jacques_StrY> haha 
<Jacques_StrY> np i'm not in a hurry with the vlan setup
<Kilos> sigh
<Jacques_StrY> it's for at home
<Jacques_StrY> so no rush
<Kilos> someone here knows, and we will dig him out sooner or later
<smile> Jacques_StrY: a VLAN at home? :o
<Jacques_StrY> lol testing out the setup at home to implement later at work
<Kilos> so then its important man
<Jacques_StrY> smile: and my setup at home is pretty overkill
<Kilos> explain in noob language what you are doing
<Kilos> i bash my way through stuff
<Kilos> then cry and someone feels sorry for me and helps
<smile> Jacques_StrY: maybe you wanted the porn separated ;)
<Jacques_StrY> smile: That was supposed to be a  secret!
<smile> sorry o.O
<Jacques_StrY> >.<
<Jacques_StrY> haha
<Jacques_StrY> So I setup a IPFire router that handles the internet for a portion of the network
<Kilos> smile meeting here tuesday night hey
<smile> Kilos: okay! :D what time?
<Kilos> 20.00 our time
<Jacques_StrY> That way I have good QOS and can easily switch between internet lines if main internet drops
<smile> good plan, yes :p 
<smile> you use multiple ISPs?
<Jacques_StrY> smile: Well if adsl drops in total I can then switch to wireless
<smile> :)
<smile> I have VDSL :D
 * Jacques_StrY cries
<Jacques_StrY> we can't get anything faster than 4mb here
<smile> Jacques_StrY: no 4G yet?
<Jacques_StrY> We have but I push too much bandwidth to go permanent 4g
<smile> I see
<smile> what about multiple ISP connections?
<Jacques_StrY> the problem is our dsl goes of regularly at home
<Jacques_StrY> bout once every 3-4 months and usually almost a week
<smile> satellite internet! :D
<smile> :o
<smile> here every year two times
<Jacques_StrY> for some reason lighting loves our exchange etc..
<smile> usually a few days
<smile> internet exchange? which one do you use?
<Jacques_StrY> i'm confused, dsl area exchange
<Jacques_StrY> I'm with Afrihost as ISP but they have been super stable
<Jacques_StrY> but I need to use vlan on my file servers cause they have to be accessible on both networks and that's where the problem is
<Jacques_StrY> smile: You guys so lucky with VDSL :)
<smile> Jacques_StrY: fiber is coming to the city near me
<smile> ;)
 * Jacques_StrY cries again...
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  im just guessing 
<Kilos> have you run traceroute and tracepath
<Kilos> and the other on was route -n i think
<Kilos> if they on they same network they must be accessible somehow
<Jacques_StrY> Well route -n displays the main network and the vlan as expected
<Kilos> and you can ssh into the servers?
<Kilos> oh no if you cant ping them you wont
<Jacques_StrY> i'm currently logging in via ssh on main network but no luck on vlan
<Kilos> there must be a way
<Jacques_StrY> Probably something small and obvious I'm missing
<Kilos> wait for fly and pro
<Kilos> can you see their ip addys
<Jacques_StrY> network only main IP - vlan not responding
<Kilos> unplug and replug
<Jacques_StrY> But I can ping own vlan IP from self >.<
<Jacques_StrY> So vlan supposed to be on
<smile> Jacques_StrY: it's some years, but it's coming :)
<smile> professional, big companies already have it
<Jacques_StrY> Oh well, RTB will get it someday...
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  guessing again
<Kilos> isnt your firewall blocking them
<Kilos> or router firewall
<smile> is RTB Roatan? :)
<Kilos> rustenburg
<Jacques_StrY> >.<
<Kilos> same place ian stays
<Jacques_StrY> well could maybe be ubuntu firewall
<Jacques_StrY> i'll check
<captine> Jacques_StrY, ADSL going down sucks.  I have been fortunate... very little down time
<Jacques_StrY> we we of for a few days bout 2 weeks back - tree fell on telephone lines - getting used to it :)
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn  
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  did you try running route -n from the servers
<Kilos> and other commands
<Jacques_StrY> well ifconfig and route -n both show the interface correctly
<Jacques_StrY> Well something is wrong vlan interface shows packets sent but none recieved
<Kilos> inetpro  ?
<stickyboy> Fixed OCSP stapling on my blawggggg.
<stickyboy> https://mjanja.ch/
<stickyboy> Now your browsing should be milliseconds less. Yay? https://mjanja.ch/
<Jacques_StrY> Nice - didn't even know about OCSP stapling >.<
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i still don
<Kilos> t
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> the guys that know will hide tonight Jacques_StrY  
<stickyboy> Kilos: That's super deep, d00d.
<Kilos> haha
<Jacques_StrY> haha
<stickyboy> OCSP stapling has to do with how a client determines the server's HTTPS certificate is valid. :D
<stickyboy> I can't get over how beautiful this article is... https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/the-most-amazing-hubble-image-ever-f9e7604fe106
<Jacques_StrY> that looks ridiculous
<captine> i really dislike juniper networks vpn through IS. What a pain to get working on 64bit ubuntu
<Jacques_StrY> AND IT IS WORKING!
<Jacques_StrY> sorry for caps
<Kilos> oh wow what did you do Jacques_StrY  
<Jacques_StrY> it would seems that i was using the wrong term for what I was trying to do
<Kilos> write it all down
<Kilos> ai! you bad as me
<Jacques_StrY> in fact I don't want vlan but IP aliasing
<Jacques_StrY> with vlan you need network switch support, which I don't have
<Jacques_StrY> and the only difference between them in /etc/network/interfaces 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> well glad you found it
<Jacques_StrY> is vlan you use ex. eth1.0 and ip aliasing eth1:0
<Jacques_StrY> just had to replace the "." with ":"
<Kilos> well done
<Jacques_StrY> >.< well I learned allot with all the google searched so wasn't that bad
<Jacques_StrY> TY
<Kilos> now the lurkers can show their faces
<Jacques_StrY> haha
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  write it down
<Jacques_StrY> did thanks :)
<Kilos> see, that was a tiny thing
<Jacques_StrY> Yep
<Kilos> linux is good, but very tricky
<Jacques_StrY> But it's good the Pro's not here, being spoon fed isn't good
<Kilos> shup you i need to eat outa spoons
<Jacques_StrY> linux has a way of showing your illiteracy
<Jacques_StrY> been learning that the hard way from the day i started using it
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> i was worse im sure
<Kilos> went to #ubuntu for help and couldny keep up and in their lists the tell you use apt-get or aptiude commands but dont tell you about sudo
<Kilos> then fly found me foundering and brought me here
<Kilos> lol i even chatted to maaz and wondered why it gave such funny replies
<Kilos> and im sure everyone remembers my "whats sudo"
<Jacques_StrY> took me a while to figure out the bot too >.<
<Jacques_StrY> Maaz: put on the kettle
<Maaz> Jacques_StrY: *blink*
<Kilos> shame poor fly had to explaind everything step by step
<Kilos> such patience
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz  with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz  and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Kilos> inetpro  coffee time
<Kilos> its safe to come out now
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Jacques_StrY> brb
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<Mopkop> Hello!
<Mopkop> Playing some minetest
<Kilos> se vir pa ian sal hom hierdie week epos
<Mopkop> Ok, ek maak so :)
<Kilos> danke
<Mopkop> Plesier!
<inetpro> good eveneing
<Jacques_StrY> Good evening
<Mopkop> Good evening inetpro!
<inetpro> sjoe, all waiting for me to say something?
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> how is everyone here?
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos also
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> clearly he's engaged with some gaming activity or...
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Mopkop> lol
<Kilos> wb
<inetpro> why are you guys so quiet this evening?
<Kilos> you arent here
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> but when I'm here others even leave
<Kilos> hehehe
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> you and fly are the corner stones here
<inetpro> look ^^, neil just slipped out the door
<Kilos> nappy time
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hes been doing it all day
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<inetpro> one last cuppa virtual java for the night
<inetpro> while we still have lights
<Kilos> wow already
<inetpro> see, next one out
<Kilos> seems like storm taking its time to get here tonight
<Kilos> read logs man he has bad connection
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> sometime we gotta go to lp so i can merge the africa site
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> oh inetpro  g+ and tweet place please
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> ive done lists
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<inetpro> Kilos: cool, what did you add?
<Kilos> you guys all work tomorrow hey
<Kilos> i want to go see what you did
<Kilos> i mean i want to bring it here
<inetpro> Kilos: g+ event does it's own thing, no need to touch that
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> tweet  place
<inetpro> tweet place, we can do tomorrow
<Kilos> we?
<Kilos> how many usses in your wee
<inetpro> Kilos: "...so i can merge the africa site"
<inetpro> you have something to merge?
<Kilos> doesnt merge mean bring it to your pc?
<smile> good night :)
<Kilos> night smile
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Mopkop> Good night smile!
<smile> thanks ;) you too
<inetpro> Kilos: merge = combine or cause to combine to form a single entity
<inetpro> gnight smile
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> just as well i couldnt get lp working
<Kilos> again
<inetpro> Kilos: like water, milk and coffee
<Kilos> my ubuntu-africa here is empty
<Kilos> deleted the old one
<inetpro> one guy provides milk, another water and yet another coffee
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i only turned the kettle on
<inetpro> and the main guy merges them together to make a perfect drink
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> hello superfly
<inetpro> Kilos: so far I think superfly only came with the water
<Kilos> no man he did everything
<inetpro> at least it's still steaming hot
<inetpro> so you can make something with it
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> just need some more ingredients
<Kilos> what did you put there inetpro  
<Kilos> the other contact info etc
<Kilos> we can rope in Mopkop  too remember
<Mopkop> Yea. I'm game :)
<Kilos> maybe it can go live before the cc decides on council members
<superfly> i need to figure out how to play minetest with my cardboard
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: uh, I was powerless, remember!?
<Kilos> yes
<superfly> inetpro: your normal excuse :-P
 * inetpro has a good excuse
<Kilos> but only till 7 am 
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> thats 15 hours ago
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> ok, ok, I was lazy also
<Kilos> hee hee
<inetpro> and I was afk as well
<Kilos> what has to be done still before it can go live
<inetpro> Kilos: ingredients!!!
<superfly> Kilos: coffee, according to inetpro, which I think he said he's providing
<Kilos> man i told you i could get in to lp to see it
<Kilos> all avy
<Kilos> aha 
<Kilos> inetpro  put the coffee
<Kilos> please
<inetpro> Kilos: what information do you want people to see on the site?
<Kilos> links to the same stuff as on our site
<Kilos> get ubuntu etc
<Kilos> i dont know what list to use there i already getting many mails
<Mopkop> Maybe a page to link all the different LoCo's?
<Kilos> yes please Mopkop  
<inetpro> isn't that dynamic kind of stuff that is better hosted on the wiki as is?
<Kilos> or a link to the wiki with the missing ones
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams#preview
<inetpro> I wouldn't put that on the website
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> thats why you are here
<Mopkop> Usually when designing a website I work backwards. I start by thinking what people would type in to Google to get to our site. And then I build the site based on what I think they would like to see on the site. 
<Kilos> im the greeter bot remember, already you have me running around serving coffee
<Kilos> too late to go backwards Mopkop  
<Kilos>  http://ubuntu-africa.snyman.info/
<Kilos> thats a must
<Kilos> maybe something to tell peeps to refresh a few time
<Kilos> i think this is about the best site out there
<Mopkop> That's just a template. I'm thinking of the content.
<inetpro> eish! The wiki very slow again this evening
<inetpro> Kilos: that is really just en empty shell
<Kilos> prettiest shell out there
<Kilos> the refresh bit is very cool
<Kilos> well done my fly
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> hopefully my last list mail brings more peeps
<Mopkop> People would want to know what Ubuntu Africa does, how to join the team, where to get support and so on. Working backwards also helps with SEO. 
<Kilos> that is in our site already just needs links changed
<Kilos> Mopkop  do the thing
<Kilos> um
<Mopkop> Yes I like the theme also. Well done superfly!
<Kilos> bzr thing
<Kilos> and work backwards then
<Mopkop> On Ubuntu-africa?
<Kilos> ill be here 
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> well point him there to see whats done inetpro  
<Kilos> to your merge thing
<Kilos> and dont start the why thing again
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and i need a link so i can see
 * inetpro needs to change strategies
<Kilos> not a lp page
<inetpro> the why trap is failing 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im not 3 im 63
<inetpro> Kilos: who?
<Mopkop> Haha
<Kilos> who what?
<Mopkop> Kilos: Which branch should I get?
<inetpro> who is the site for?
<Kilos> the latest one inetpro put there
<Mopkop> Ok...
<Kilos> it is for all of us inetpro  
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> dont forget its for all of africa but driven by za
<inetpro> Mopkop: lp:ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> thats why i asked this morning about my team twit
<inetpro> Kilos: keep it simple, stay static with just the bare minimum
<Kilos> i will promote the site my team built
<Kilos> tell Mopkop  
<Kilos> Mopkop  listen to the man hey
<Kilos> we dont want slow eye candy
<Kilos> we want fast efficient info site
<Kilos> the template thing is all the pretty we need
<Kilos> right or wrong inetpro  ?
<Mopkop> Haha, Yes even though I still think CMS is best for team projects. At least we have a fast site.
<Mopkop> lp:ubuntu-africa is still the same as last?
<Kilos> fast is the answer in todays world
<Mopkop> And I still can't see the pictures, without putting in that Javascript thingy.
<inetpro> Kilos: yes and no
<Kilos> explain
<Kilos> this isnt an afrikaans channel ja nee
<inetpro> Kilos: yes it's the same but no it was reversed to remove your twit pages and then merged with the new theme
<Kilos> is the theme the template
<inetpro> so in effect, the fly has really done all the work still
<Kilos> yes as he says as usual
<Kilos> but we love him for it
 * inetpro merely assisted by mixing the ingredients
<Kilos> and its constructive work that will live on after him
<Kilos> what ingredients?
<inetpro> ai!
<Mopkop> Lol.
<Mopkop> So far just the coffee I think.
<Kilos> you sent Mopkop  to a blank site with only template
<Kilos> there should be a link to #ubuntu-africa
<superfly> Mopkop: a CMS is a security nightmare waiting to happen... only in the case of WordPress, it's been happening for the last 10 years.
<Kilos> and if someone wants to do it a mailing list
<superfly> (and WordPress isn't a CMS in the real sense either)
<superfly> Kilos: I'm going to set up ubuntu-africa.info at the end of this month
<Mopkop> superfly: I can confirm that. I've been hacked with Joomla once. 
<Kilos> cool ty superfly  ill try get the guys to do something there
<superfly> Mopkop: Joomla is just a mess
<Kilos> did you look at what the pro proposed superfly  
<superfly> Mopkop: if I *have* to use PHP, I use Drupal. Otherwise I'd rather use static, or something written in Python
<superfly> Kilos: I'm not sure if I'm following... you'll have to explain it to me,.
<Kilos> superfly  inetpro  did something there and its waiting for approval
<superfly> oh
<superfly> I'll go have a look
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> Kilos: oh?
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> superfly: no
 * inetpro has added nothing else, just yet
<Mopkop> superfly: Never tried Drupal before. CMS is good when many people have to collaborate, and you have 800+ pages. I can't find a good CMS static generator. I thought of making one myself.
<superfly> Kilos: yeaah, I don't see anything
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> Mopkop: static site generators are too technical for most plebs
<superfly> (and dominees)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro  where are the ingredients
<Mopkop> Lol, then a Joomla-static-converter. :) That would be nice :)
<superfly> inetpro: what's your proposal, oom?
<inetpro> Kilos: last I remember was where I struggled to get you to visit a simple web page
<Kilos> nono man moppie doen dit soos vlieg dit doen hy weet van
<inetpro> Kilos: https://trello.com/c/hRfmh5Kd/45-build-ubuntu-africa-site
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> what you want there inetpro  ? a comment?
<inetpro> superfly: what more do we need other than on the trello checklist?
<inetpro> in other words, the crucial items for now are: 1. Content for the Front page, 2. Get involved page and 3. IRC page
<Mopkop> Do we just need the 3 things on the checklist for the site to go online?
<superfly> inetpro: I think that's probaby all.. apart from a couple of links to the wiki
<superfly> inetpro, Mopkop: pretty much
 * inetpro can agree on that
<inetpro> we can always discuss anything else later
<Kilos> is the hosting and config your stuff superfly  ?
<superfly> Kilos: yes, I'll organise that.
<Kilos> cool ty so Mopkop  and inetpro  are tied to the rest
<Mopkop> Ok, can we remove the current pages. The 'tags' and 'RSS'. I really do not see the use for it in a static site. 
<Mopkop> And 'Archive'
<Kilos> superfly  inetpro  ^^
<inetpro> yes and Source
<Mopkop> Just one more question. Are the picture suppose to not show in the trunk version of the site? Just wondering if it is not maybe a problem with my Nikola
<Kilos> oh i was missing nikola
<superfly> Mopkop: I'm not sure if they'll work locally, because I think I address some things as though you're on the internet
<superfly> Mopkop: that's easy. edit the conf.py file
<superfly> (your first question)
<Kilos> superfly  whats that thing you doing minetest on
<inetpro> Mopkop: nikola --version
<superfly> Kilos: want to do, not am. Google Cardboard.
<Kilos> is that a thing like a pi
<superfly> ek moet gaan slaap. nag mense
<Mopkop> superfly: Yes I know about the menu thingies. I just thought the bootstrap Javascript you added to the site is missing in the trunk. If I copy-paste that code in the footer into my local copy and make a file to contain the script, it works locally.
<Mopkop> inetpro: Nikola v7.3.1
<Kilos> sleep tight superfly  
<Mopkop> Nag superfly!
<inetpro> Mopkop: I have v7.3.0 and I see pictures
<inetpro> lemme upgrade quick
<superfly> Mopkop: oh, did I forget to commit the file? ai.
<superfly> remind me tomorrow evening, I'll go add it
<Mopkop> Ok, I'll do that. 
<superfly> anyway, night night
<inetpro> works for me
<Mopkop> inetpro: That is what I was afraid of.
<Mopkop> Let's see, maybe it's just firefox.
<inetpro> sorry Mopkop, maybe I was just not understanding your issues
<Mopkop> Nope, not just with Firefox. 
<Mopkop> Maybe it's not branching the new commits.
 * inetpro is lost now
<inetpro> Mopkop: not branching the new commits?
<Mopkop> I mean, maybe an older version is still stored, and the update command doesn't work.
<inetpro> Mopkop: did you create your own branch?
<Mopkop> No.
<Mopkop> Let's see let me just delete everything and start over again.
<inetpro> start by doing that before you edit anything
<inetpro> Mopkop: I use the instructions as found at https://trello.com/c/wLYOqOld
<inetpro> just use ubuntu-africa in stead of ubuntu-za 
<Kilos> w00t i see it
<inetpro> ai! 
<inetpro> time running out again
<Mopkop> webassets might be the problem. Nikola uses a lot of add-ons
<Kilos> all day i forgot about the long nikola routine
<Kilos> why is the kasbah missing
<Kilos> whatever a kasbah is
 * inetpro heading off to get some sleep
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> night inetpro  sleep tight
<Kilos> ty for the help
<Mopkop> Nag!
<Kilos> se jy ook nag seun?
<Mopkop> Ek gaan ook nou gaan slaap, sodra ek uigefigure het waarom webassets nie wil install nie.
<Kilos> ok dankie vir die hulp.lekker slaap
<Kilos> het jy nikola build gedoen
<Kilos> van die trunk af
<Mopkop> Ja, dieselfde probleem...
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> dit loop mooi hier in chrome
<Mopkop> Ek is seker dit is een of ander add-on vir Nikola wat nie gelaai is nie.
<Kilos> en ek like nie chrome nie
<Mopkop> Kom ons probeer dan Chrome...
<Mopkop> Chrome dink alles wat ek intik wil ek Google :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s25uEMOMOr
<Kilos> daar is als wat nikola build moet gaan haal
<Mopkop> Dankie! Ek probeer dit nou vergelyk met myne, maar myne doen dit in 'n heeltemal ander volgorde.
<Mopkop> Ek wonder of bzr al die files gaan kry...
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2N95IpfJi
<Kilos> dis hoe ek my goed opstel
<Mopkop> Ek kon sweer dis hoe ek dit gedoen het.
<Mopkop> Maar laat ek van voor af probeer...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> moet jy nie slaap nie seun?
<Mopkop> Steeds dieselfde probleem. Ja ek dink ek gaan maar slaap. En aan sukkel sodra my taak klaar is môre. Lekker slaap oom!
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<Kilos> sien jou more
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-21
<iqbal> hi
<pavlushka-> Hello every1!!
<chesedo> hello pavlushka- and others
<chesedo> inetpro: it seems to fit where you put it...
<pavlushka-> Hi chesedo!!!
<pavlushka-> How are you?
<chesedo> great ty, and self?
<pavlushka-> I am good.
<pavlushka-> See ya,  tc
<Kilos> morning all
<chesedo> hello Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty chesedo and you?
<chesedo> great ty
<magespawn> good morning
<chesedo> morning magespawn
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> chesedo you doing the G+ post or is inetpro doing that and the tweet place?
<Kilos> i have sent out an alert to the list
<chesedo> Kilos: i can create a post - have no power over tweet
<Kilos> forgot to add the debconf link in the mail though
 * chesedo will check in a bit
<Kilos> hopefully pro will do it
<Kilos> im bit weaker today it seems
<chesedo> np Kilos, take it easy if need be
<Kilos> i go nap for a while
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> done
<inetpro> anything else?
<Kilos> i dont think so, ty inetpro 
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: gaan slaap nou man
<chesedo> wow quick, ty inetpro
<Kilos> ok lol
<inetpro> goeie more almal
<chesedo> oh ja. more inetpro
<Kilos> more boetie
 * chesedo wonders if is his brain connected to the internet that he can sleep and chat at same time :P
<inetpro> must be chesedo
<Kilos> zzzzzzzz
<chesedo> inetpro: did you also create a g+ event or can i create one?
<inetpro> chesedo: no, I thought you would do that
<chesedo> inetpro: ok :)... and also done
<inetpro> thanks chesedo
<chesedo> np
<Kilos> yawns
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> https://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntubsd/
<Kilos> inetpro ^^
<inetpro> i've seen that Kilos
<Kilos> is that kernel better then?
<inetpro> different
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> Kilos, o/
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> ohi superfly QA is dead
 * Kilos cries
<superfly> Kilos: oh right, hold on. I had to restart the server last night
<Kilos> not serious superfly  im teasing
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> hi guys i am looking for a vps host, preferably here in sa, any reccommendations?
<pavlushka> hi magespawn !
<magespawn> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> looks like you are busy, magespawn 
<pavlushka> waht you are up to?
<magespawn> yup still trying to sort out a issue with the company website, on the joomla side, but it looks like it maybe related to the server setup
<pavlushka> good luck on that.
<magespawn> yup beginning to feel like i will need it
<magespawn> i often wonder if the hassel of using a cms is justified for small sites
<pavlushka> you can use wordpress I guess.
<pavlushka> or drupal
<inetpro> joomla? yuck
<pavlushka> hello, inetpro !!
<inetpro> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> you are talking about joomla like a rotten egg.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magespawn you dont have a choice right?
<pavlushka> I guess they specified joomla.
<chesedo> magespawn: what seems to be the issue?
<pavlushka> Hi chesedo!
<chesedo> hi pavlushka and all others that i may forgot
<pavlushka> chesedo, really?
 * chesedo cannot even remember if he greeted this morning
 * pavlushka thinking about chesedo, not even sure if he brushed his teeth.
 * pavlushka this morning
<pavlushka> chesedo, you did?
<chesedo> oh hell, now that you mention it :P
<pavlushka> :{
<pavlushka> So magespawn, say something, like a feedback.
<Kilos> pavlushka hell answer when he has time
<pavlushka> Kilos, my bad
<Kilos> haha patience
<pavlushka> you reminded me your suggestion just saying the first line.
<pavlushka> yes
<chesedo> well night all
<pavlushka> night chesedo!
<Kilos> night chesedo sleep well
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<pavlushka> and brush your teeth before going bed, chesedo 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im lucky, i dont have teeth to worry about anymore
<Cryterion> why fart and waste it, when you can burp and taste it!
<Kilos> Maaz announce Dont forget our monthly meeting here tomorrow night everyone
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Dont forget our monthly meeting here tomorrow night everyone
<Kilos> tumbleweed ^^
 * Cryterion notes the meeting
<tumbleweed> ack
<Kilos> what ack?
<pavlushka> Cryterion, I am rolling on the ground metaphorically , laughing
<Cryterion> lol
<tumbleweed> Kilos: meaning, I got the message
<Cryterion> I just had to add it
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> acknowledged
<pavlushka> me too, oh, acknowledged!
<pavlushka> Kilos, not mimicking you
<Kilos> i know lad
<pavlushka> my reaction is the same.
<Kilos> i forget peeps cut everything they can short so they can be faster
<pavlushka> yeah right.
<pavlushka> night guys, have a successful meeting, bye
<Kilos> you too ty pavlushka 
<Cryterion> anyone here know much about android os and a tablet that's locked in upgrade mode?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Cryterion> yeah Kilos, took it in and they recon cheaper to get a new one
<Kilos> pull the battery
<Cryterion> my thing is, I can't get adb to connect to it
<Kilos> is there some why you can get in from a pc
<Cryterion> factory + full cache wipe done
<Kilos> do they have a factory reset
<Cryterion> not at this point, pc won't detect, but can get it into debug mode
<Kilos> in a tiny hole in one if the sides with a pin thing
<Cryterion> factory reset didn't work
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> try it a couple of times
<Kilos> have to hold it in maybe
<Cryterion> I can get into boot menu, and get into adb debug mode, but can't connect to pc
<MaNI> you have to hold down 3 buttons when you power it on
<Kilos> or am i mixed up with routers
<MaNI> tog et it to boot in safe mode
<Cryterion> I'll look for hole
<MaNI> you should be able to google for that
<MaNI> http://www.androidtipsz.com/how-to-boot-any-rooted-and-non-rooted-android-device-into-recovery-mode
<Cryterion> You don't like google, rather duck it ;)
<magespawn> Cryterion: i have the same problem, my sons is stuck in upgrade mode too
<Kilos> ha
<Kilos> what makes
<magespawn> i have done pretty much everything in the recovery menu
<Cryterion> ok, my son's tablet as well
<magespawn> mine is a vodcom tablet
<Kilos> tiny hole near where charger plugs in
<Kilos> use a paperclip
<Kilos> ifyou find it
<Cryterion> same, vodacom, "click" tablet
<Kilos> sharp pin no good
<Cryterion> gotta charge it a bit, grrr
<Cryterion> seen it, I pushed a diode lead in, just fits
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<Kilos> hmm.. how many peeps have diodes lying around
<Kilos> i have lots but always hunt for paper clip
<Cryterion> I do, lol, work with all the time :) - but yeah, guess not everyone does
<magespawn> also have to charge mine
<magespawn> found the hole
<Cryterion> small slot thing
<Kilos> did it restart?
<Cryterion> at least there's 2 off us now, we'll work it out
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> kilos they need to be charged first
<Kilos> ok good luck guys
<Kilos> hi Na3iL 
<Cryterion> prob best to get them charged, then myself and magespawn can run through different things tomorrow night once they fully charged
<Na3iL> o/ Kilos 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> morning inetpro see you tomorrow
<Cryterion> night kilos
<magespawn> Cryterion: i think i am going to take mine in, it is still on contract
<inetpro> tumbleweed: why did they stop calling interfaces eth0, eth1, etc and now using funny names like enp3s0f1?
<inetpro> oh and when did this happen even?
<Cryterion> ok, I can't, as my ex bought it and she doesn't have the receipt anymore, even though it's on a 2 year warranty magespawn
<Cryterion> heya Sxuza
<Cryterion> oh gone again
<magespawn> Cryterion: i have taken several in, mostly for the company, they have never asked me for a slip
<magespawn> they can call the details of the device up based on the imei number
<Cryterion> hmm, what make is your's, as mine is a Click bought via Game
<Cryterion> where do you take them?
<magespawn> mine is a vodacom branded tablet, the ones they lauched with the data contracts
<magespawn> i take mine into the vodacom shop
<Cryterion> ok, closest vodacom shop that I know that could work is Gateway, will have try, but can only do it over the weekend as is 100km away
<tumbleweed> inetpro: systemd!
<Cryterion> magespawn, have you taken any in, under the current locked condition?
<inetpro> anyone have an idea why they did it?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: basically, because the system may not find the interfaces in the same order, every time
<tumbleweed> previously, we dealt with this, by using a config file that got generated once, on first boot
<tumbleweed> but then if you ever swap an interface out, you get gaps, and it's basically, all rubbish :P
<tumbleweed> also, VMs that get new mac addresses on every boot get messy
<tumbleweed> so, this naming scheme is based on the connection
<tumbleweed> i.e. the bus ID of the adaptor
<tumbleweed> the BIOS can also provide a preferred name for each port, but very few do
<inetpro> so how does the naming convention work?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<inetpro> ahh, that looks more like something I was was trying to find
<inetpro> thanks tumbleweed
<magespawn> Cryterion: no, the ones i have taken in had different problems, ones hotspot stopped working, another would not switch at all (replaced with a new unit) and another would not charge
<magespawn> the first and third they returned in working order
<magespawn> thanks for the info tumbleweed 
<Cryterion> yeah, charger circuits often go on phone's, had an n70 sent in 2 days before warranty, and gave up on in, could've faught, but gave up, too much time.
<Cryterion> icrap charger circuit also went, a kid fixed it, and it took me weeks to unlock the frigging thing, grrr
<Cryterion> anyway, I'll try that route over the weekend, will be up that end of the coast anyway
<magespawn> Cryterion: somestimes the fight is not worth it
<magespawn> sometimes too
<Cryterion> yip, I'll just check, but then look at other options
<Cryterion> It's just a tablet, +- 1grand for a new one
<magespawn> bedtime for me, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-22
<magespawn> good morning
<chesedo> morning magespawn and all others
<magespawn> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> things seem quite this morning
<magespawn> indeed, everybody catching up with work after the public holiday
<magespawn> and Kilos is not it yet
<dlPhreak> Good morning everyone.
<magespawn> hey dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> magespawn: how are you?
<mazal> Morning
<mazal> I just had a screen of death for the first time ever on Linux. A black screen of death :P
<dlPhreak> Hi mazal 
<dlPhreak> I had a lot of those back when I thought it was cool to compile my own kernel.
<mazal> I was just working as normal
<dlPhreak> What kernel version are you using?
<mazal> mazal@mecer-werkpc-maz:~$ uname -r
<mazal> 3.13.0-83-generic
<mazal> mazal@mecer-werkpc-maz:~$
<mazal> 14.04
<mazal> Kubuntu
<dlPhreak> Yeah that's weird. Kernel 3 is super stable. One expects that sort of thing with kernel 4.5
<mazal> I think I must sommer do an update , haven't updated in a week
<superfly> Good evening
<dlPhreak> howzit superfly
<mazal> Lo superfly
<dlPhreak> Lol a week..
<mazal> dlPhreak: It's because my updates notifier is broken. Been broken a long time and nobody could find the problem , including google. So I must always remember to do it as nothing reminds me. And my remember is bad
<superfly> mazal: you haven't bumped your PC have you? Kernel panics are *usually* because of a hardware problem.
<dlPhreak> I'm on arch so there's updates every day but I just don't install it until I'm positive it won't break nothing.
<mazal> superfly: Nope , but I did have an external harddrive in that refused to work. But that was about 30 min ago
<dlPhreak> I have an update notifier on conky.l
<mazal> Prob that drive that caused it
<superfly> good evening Kilos
<Kilos> ohi superfly and morning everyone else
<Kilos> been trying to find a fone that will actually get answered in the police department that can answer for the clearance peeps taking so long and not answering calls or emails
<Kilos> seems like the go blank when they see my nymber
<Kilos> number
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> I see oom has the same problems as me
<mazal> Struggling with SA incompetance
<Kilos> yeah
<mazal> I'm still battling with telkom
<superfly> mazal: you don't have a telkom store in your town, do you?
<mazal> They haven't even started the cancellation that I handed in on the 10th already. And on the other side still don't have any routers for mobile either
<Kilos> if they would only answer a fone or an email that could help, but one sends 5 mails before one reply then they say mail someone else
<mazal> superfly: I drove all the way to PTA to a Telkom store and handed it in physically. Not even that trouble helped
<superfly> mazal: eish
<mazal> I have never experienced such incompetance and uselessness before
<Kilos> always used to be the customer is always right
<mazal> Only the traffic department gets close
<Kilos> now it is "What customer"
<mazal> It's a complete mess in that company at the moment oom
<Kilos> every one sees only next pay check and how much booze it can buy
<mazal> My friend is past 3 weeks now also broken line
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> And it's the same in PTA. Where there are "supposed" to be technitians
<Kilos> maybe if i walk in smelling of booze i might attract some attention
<mazal> At the police station ?
<Kilos> no at the clearance place
<Kilos> police stations just say thats clearance peeps domain
<Kilos> mazal mail the telkom ceo
<Kilos> the new guy
<mazal> Management is the cause of the problem
<Kilos> useles dealing with lackies on ground lvel
<mazal> It's their fault that things are where they are
<Kilos> yes they dont keep tabs but if its on mail or twitter then there is normally a reaction
<Kilos> twitter best then everyone sees if they sort the prob
<mazal> They just want their insane salaries and retrence technitians to achieve it. Now there is nobody to do the actual job
<Kilos> stupid hey
<mazal> That's SA
<mazal> All about greed and corruption
<Kilos> actually sad
<mazal> Infuriating is more like it
<Kilos> breek die cable na die tronk mense dan sal n techie gou uitkom
<Kilos> everyone is on facebook all the time
<mazal> Yeah our club office line was fixed within 3 days
<Kilos> like we thought the bangalori loco was dead 
<Kilos> but there are over 300 on fb
<mazal> I don't fb much
<mazal> I very rarely see anything interesting there
<Kilos> nor do i
<mazal> Just a whole lot of bs everyone shares
<Kilos> over there they get free fb so you dont even need data to connect
<mazal> I want free PSN and XB live
<mazal> Now that will help lol
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Updates is a killer these days shees
<mazal> 20 gig a month easy , and that's just for a few games
<Kilos> yes security is getting tight
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> I had months that was more than that
<mazal> Back in the good old days when I had adsl
<Kilos> you play too many games
<mazal> That's not many oom
<Kilos> too many
<mazal> That is for about 6 games
<mazal> It's this so called next gen. Crazy sizes
<Kilos> 20g is my years data nearly
<Kilos> play freecell and mahjongg, they never update
<mazal> For example , last month , just 1 COD update and 1 Gold update was 16 gig between the two of them
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> It's no surprise when a game on launch have a 15gig or more day one update
<Kilos> that will change when you get mobile connection
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi there inetpro how are you
<Kilos> good day i see
<Kilos> even morning before midday
<Kilos> wooooo
<Kilos> gonna rain
<magespawn> bbl got to go out
<inetpro> Kilos: good, good thanks
<inetpro> magespawn: btw, these trees of mine seem to be special
<inetpro> I stopped by some other trees in the area yesterday and see no sign of these beetles
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> or maybe the trees in the area outnumber the beetles
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> never mind there will be more next year
<inetpro> around the Heatherdale graveyard there are plenty of them trees
<Kilos> you busy breeding for the whole vaal
<inetpro> can I register as a professional breeder?
<Kilos> lol
<dlPhreak> When does 16.04 come out?
<Kilos> near end next month i think
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> Kilos hi!
<dlPhreak> Are you well?
<Kilos> yes im ok ty, and you?
<dlPhreak> Got a bit of the flu and I'm medicated lol
<dlPhreak> Do you know the release date for 16.04?
<Kilos> we looked at it last week
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> Maaz google 16.04 release date
<Maaz> Kilos: "Xenial Xerus release schedule - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule :: "Why Are We Calling Ubuntu 16.04 LTS The Best Ubuntu Release In ..." http://fossbytes.com/the-spyware-feature-in-ubuntu-will-be-disabled-in-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus/ :: "This Is The Release Date for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS - OMG! Ubuntu!"
<Maaz> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/10/ubuntu-16-04-release-schedule-release-schedule-date-xenial-xerus :: "List of Ubu…
<dlPhreak> I only download lts versions.
<Kilos> same
<dlPhreak> 21 april.
<Kilos> i wait a month or two after release as well
<Kilos> then all the early bugs are sorted
<dlPhreak> I have a daily build that I wanted to play around with on a VM.
<dlPhreak> Never got around to it tho.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i only tried that once
<Kilos> never the same as an official release
<Kilos> so inetpro are you calling highvoltage to attend tonight as well?
<Kilos> i mailed maia too
<Kilos> asked her to pinch drubin as well
<Langjan> Hi guys, how are all the young men?
<Langjan> Kilos, and good news?
<Kilos> nothing Langjan 
<Kilos> still bugging them or trying to
<Langjan> It's becoming a nightmare!
<Langjan> Ready for your meeting tonight?
<Kilos> yes so far im gonna make it
<Kilos> even the complaints section doesnt answer their fones
<Kilos> will see how long it takes to answer an email
<Kilos> you attending meeting hey?
<Kilos> if i was big enough id make it an order
<superfly> Kilos: there's a meeting tonigh, right?
<superfly> Kilos: how do I put an item on the agenda?
<Kilos> Maaz announce Meeting tonight at 8.30pm. Please attend. absentees will be proscuted
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Meeting tonight at 8.30pm. Please attend. absentees will be proscuted
<Kilos> you just go edit it superfly 
<Kilos> Maaz spell prosecuted
<Maaz> Kilos: That seems correct. Carry on
<Kilos> nuvolari Squirm anton_may aquarat inetpro Langjan Private_User thatgraemeguy  theblazehen magespawn meeting tonight
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos, okay
<Langjan> Kilos, impending prosecution seems to be forcing me to attend but I don't know what to do there so maybe prosecution will be better
<superfly> argh, the Ubuntu wiki really irritates me. why can't it redirect me back to the page I was on before I clicked "login"?!
<Kilos> very frustrating that hey
<superfly> Kilos: ah, OK, DebConf is on there. Ping me when the meeting starts, and when DebConf comes up. I'm busy with DebConf stuff otherwise.
<Kilos> Langjan just be there and share you company man'
<Kilos> ok superfly will do
<Kilos> it was in evnts too i think
<Kilos> goosie added it
<Kilos> but nm
<Kilos> we gonna need this event to show we are actually doing something
<Langjan> OK will try
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> numbers, its all about the numbers
<mazal> Best start prosecuting oom
<Kilos> nee man maak n plan
<mazal> Can't be there , no inet
<Kilos> use you fone
<mazal> lol
<mazal> My fone is a cheapie 299 model oom
<mazal> I don't use smart phones
<Kilos> see you guys with the modern gadgets have no excuse
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> hmm....
<magespawn> mazal use it as a modem
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<Kilos> i used to do that with a cell on edge
<Kilos> no excuses
<mazal> I very much doubt that this poena von brugen phone can do that
<mazal> And if it could , it would cost me too much
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> never more than 10m data
<magespawn> way too much
<superfly> mazal: even some of the older phones could be used as a modem
<Kilos> dont game update with it
<chesedo> then eavesdrop on the neighbour's WiFi
<mazal> Kilos: A pc that hasn't been updated in a month suddenly gets connected , will kill my pay as you go
<superfly> but it depends on if your phone can be plugged into USB and what your phone shows up as in your computer
<Kilos> turn off updates
<mazal> AV turns it back on automatically
<Kilos> in settings where it shows daily weekly etc scroll down and choose never
<chesedo> mazal: do you have a liveCD
<mazal> Remember , it's winbloze we talking about here
<Kilos> ja chesedo clever
<Kilos> you dont have kde at home??????????
<Kilos> sies man
<mazal> Waiting for 16.04 oom
<Kilos> use live cd
<mazal> AND Inet. Can't install Ubu without inet
<Kilos> no excuses only solutions
<mazal> And the current rate I doubt I will be connected by May :(
<mazal> I have live cd yes. But have no idea how to even check if my phone can be used as modem. And no google there to ask
<Kilos> live cd, cell as modem and browse to the site and login as qweby
<Kilos> you plug in the data cable and see if nm sees it
<inetpro> mazal: download the daily ISO for 16.04 and use it as a live CD on a USB disk
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel met my volk man
<inetpro> keep it up to date with zsinc
<mazal> Kilos: What's nm ?
<Kilos> network manager
<Kilos> the network icon
<mazal> What should it see ? Should show modem ?
<mazal> Or show my phone's name ?
<Kilos> it will see the fone and offer to use it as madem
<Kilos> modem
<mazal> Offer via automatic popup , or right-click option ?
<Kilos> right click if needed
<mazal> Will check tonight if I don't forget. Have some iso's at home
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> But I doubt it
<Kilos> where theres a will theres a way
<mazal> This phone is serious entry level hey
<Kilos> think possitive
<Kilos> what fone has barry got
<mazal> He has a smart one , S3 I think
<Kilos> there you go
<Kilos> annex it
<mazal> lol
<mazal> I was just about to say that doesn't help me , barry don't live with me lol
<Kilos> tell him his benefit is being able to attend meeting with you
<Kilos> just take the fone man
<Kilos> 'dont beg
<Kilos> only robot beggars are well off
<mazal> But what about the "modem" setup then ? Shouldn't there be specific dial-up settings or something. It won't be as easy as plug 'n play
<Kilos> nm sees fones
<Kilos> connects easy you just have to tell it to use internet and *99#
<Kilos> butlately thats auto when you choose the country you are in
<Kilos> tell barry turn off password then it connects easy
<mazal> I'm not gonna take the man's phone
<Kilos> tell him its orders from aove
<Kilos> above
<Kilos> otherwise lightning will whack him onna butt
<mazal> I remember something else now
<mazal> But don't know id it still works.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> what id
<Kilos> oh if
<mazal> Many moons ago , I bough a Vodacom 3g stick. Loaded it with 50mb prepaid data.
<Kilos> sjoe jy vol drama ne
<Kilos> try it
<mazal> But that thing hasn't been in a pc for years. It's probably deleted from the network
<Kilos> but grab barry's fone first
<Kilos> if stick works give back cell
<mazal> Don't they delete cell numbers when it is not connected on the network for a certain time and give it to someone else ?
<Kilos> put you sim from fone in it
<mazal> It's a sealed stick
<mazal> Can't open it
<Kilos> yes 3 or 4 months
<Kilos> where you put the sim in then
<inetpro> just get a new sim, quic, quick
<mazal> Must be onboard somehow
<mazal> It looks like a usb memory stick
<Kilos> no man they just clip together
<mazal> inetpro: You mean it must be able to open somehow ?
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> yep, they all do
<mazal> hmm
<Kilos> they clip together
<mazal> I actually tried that when I got it and couldn't find how it opens. Boggled me , but it worked
<Kilos> start at the usb plug end and lever in cracks with knife 
<mazal> I'm gonna try that first. Try open it , put my sim in
<Kilos> yay
<mazal> Maybe first check if the current sim still works
<mazal> It had data and money on it
<Kilos> yes try but then you will need cell c aititme
<Kilos> data expires
<Kilos> with money one it might be alive still
<mazal> At first I connected it once a month to keep it alive , but after some time I stopped. And after move it is somewhere in a box completely forgotten
<inetpro> if it's many moons ago it will probably have expired and cut off from the network even
<mazal> Prepaid data don't expire Kilos. But if they kille the nr then all will be gone
<mazal> inetpro: I think that will be the case
<inetpro> best bet is to get a new sim, they're very cheap
<mazal> This will teach me now to not forget things argh !!!!
<mazal> I wonder though , if sim is nuked , then if I log in to My Vodacom it shouldn't show there right ? If it still shows it might be alive still ?
<mazal> I will have that login details in a doc somewhere
 * mazal goes searching
<mazal> "We are unable to authenticate you now, please try again later."
<mazal> I guess that means it's nuked as the username is the cell number
<inetpro> call them to re-enable it
<mazal> .me is nou sommer de m543r in vir homself
<inetpro> mazal: they can activate a sim again
<mazal> And the irony is , I got it that time as a backup for when my ADSL is down. And due to my own forgettfulness it doesn't work now
<mazal> inetpro: I will try
<pavlushka> o/ all
<pavlushka> hi magespawn !!!!
<pavlushka> Kilos, can I take Maaz for a while! I know Maaz wouldn't mind.
<kmf> chesedo: saw you mail on the GLUG list :)
<Maaz> kmf: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell kmf Sorry i missed you. i slept most of the afternoon away" 3 days, 21 hours, 13 minutes and 33 seconds ago
<Kilos> sorry kmf 
<chesedo> hi kmf
<kmf> hi Kilos 
<kmf> hi chesedo 
 * chesedo was wondering if any of them went through
<kmf> btw Kilos the Trademark usage for Ubuntu for Hope has been approved by Canonical 
<Kilos> kmf have you any feedback on your project for tonights meeting
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> thats good news
<kmf> Kilos very relieved .... 
<inetpro> chesedo: you can always check the archives
<chesedo> congrats kmf
<inetpro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/
<inetpro> hi kmf
<inetpro> well done kmf
<kmf> howdy inetpro 
<kmf> for what ... sending an email?
<Kilos> yes very well done
<kmf> I won't be able to attend tonight's meeting just wanted to drop in and share the news
<inetpro> kmf: yes, to see whether his mail went through, if he is unsure
<Kilos> #glug.za has shrunk
<chesedo> inetpro: got an auto reply from our list that it was received, but not from any of the lugs which i wondered about
<kmf> chesedo on the topic of the Con's they are a mission to organize
<chesedo> ok, ty for feedback kmf
<kmf> chesedo but maybe we can can aim for a digital meetup
<kmf> at various satellite sites 
<chesedo> thats also an idea
<Kilos> im gonna have a ballie nap if im not needed
<inetpro> nag oom Kilos
 * inetpro likes the new apt
<inetpro> since when can we use apt in stead of apt-get?
<inetpro> looks like they introduced that in 14.04
<inetpro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/445384/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-and-apt-get
 * chesedo has been wondering why he sees a progress bar sometimes during updates
<chesedo> good find inetpro
<inetpro> I still prefer aptitude search in stead of apt search though
<Kilos> go home all and get ready for tonights meeting
<Kilos> 8.30 pm
<Kilos> here
<Langjan> Hi Kilos, just to let you know I will not be joining you this evening, we have guests for the night. Have a great evening! 
<Kilos> ok ty Langjan 
<Kilos> you are forgiven
<Langjan> Thanks, I knew I would be it I confess - that's how it works. 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Mooi loop
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<Langjan> Thks
<Kilos> geniet die aand
<Langjan> Jy ook dankie
<Kilos> oh well apt works
<Kilos> apt update and apt upgrade
<Kilos> lekker saves looking for - and typing get
<magespawn> how time for me, chat later at the meeting
<Kilos> go well
<Kilos> maybe ill sleep through the meeting
<Kilos> what will this command do guys??
<Kilos> apt install foo
<Kilos> dont tell me try it till i know what foo is even
<pavlushka> can I change my local default fonts?
<bushtech> evening all
<bushtech> any kodi users here?
<Kilos> hi bushtech hope you here for the meeting as well
<bushtech> what time is it?
<Kilos> 8.30
<bushtech> ok might be in and out very busy
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> chesedo is jy reg vir die mense
<Kilos> Maaz seen nuvolari 
<Maaz> Kilos: nuvolari was last seen 1 month, 27 days, 7 hours, 15 minutes and 12 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-01-25 02:10:54 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2016-03-22 02:02:48 PDT
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nuvolari ping
<chesedo> hey Kilos
<chesedo> still 1H left though
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> just checking
<chesedo> ok
<chesedo> Kilos:  you excited?
<Kilos> always
<Kilos> i have to wait a month for next meeting
<chesedo> lol... good
<chesedo> ai
 * chesedo will also miss may's
<Kilos> whyyyy
<chesedo> exams
<Kilos> yes thats more important
<chesedo> will have a test next day
<Kilos> inetpro will do it
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow. just tell me when i must remove the bot
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> domdonner
<Kilos> tumbleweed you havent forgotten have you??
<tumbleweed> oh, hi
<Kilos> 50 mins to go sir
<Kilos> so chesedo you still available for april hey
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> thought i was disconnected
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Cryterion> Hi
<Kilos> inetpro how come i never got a reminder from G+
<Cryterion> Maaz make beer
<Maaz> Cryterion: Excuse me?
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> heya Kilos
<Kilos> im glad you stayed on with us
<Kilos> you the minetest guy hey
<Kilos> came with graeme
<Cryterion> yeah
<Kilos> are you happy here with us
<Kilos> sorry for the questions
<Cryterion> Glad I did, plenty helpfull peeps here that I can also help at times
<Cryterion> np prob
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> is there anything that irritates you
<Kilos> im trying to work out how to keep peeps happy in a channel so i can pass along the info to other locos
<Cryterion> just Maaz, won't get beer
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ok wait ill sort that
<Cryterion> Maaz: Beer Please
<Maaz> Hidden in the back of the fridge Cryterion
<Cryterion> see
<Cryterion> he even hides them, lol
<Kilos> there you o
<Kilos> yes man for you and a selected few
<Kilos> otherwise the hooligans polish them off
<Kilos> he hides the rusks as well
<Cryterion> Maaz: where are the rusks?
<Maaz> Cryterion: Not a clue, sorry
<Kilos> ai!
<Cryterion> hmm, guess he won't tell either
<Kilos> Maaz rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<Cryterion> lol
<superfly> Kilos: onhou om my te ping. ek't a paar dinge om te doen vanaand 
<Kilos> sal so maak superfly 
<Kilos> pin exactly at what times? when debconf section starts
<Kilos> or at meeting login time
<Kilos> ai! where karl went now
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi my magespawn 
<Kilos> all good ??
<Kilos> wb kmf 
<Kilos> thought you left us
<magespawn> all good
<kmf> you where right
<kmf> my adsl is killing me at home
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> just got a new mifi device and contract from cell c
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> is that good magespawn 
<magespawn> 5 + 15 gb R99
<Kilos> contract?
<magespawn> yup 24 months
<Kilos> ai!
<Cryterion> I had that before magespawn
<Cryterion> kept running out though, grrr
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> think it was R89 at the time
<magespawn> i thought it was 20GB a month for R99
<Cryterion> 5day + 15 12through to 6am
<Kilos> night owls data bundle
<Cryterion> yip
<chesedo> Kilos: should make april's
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> pro will be happy
<Kilos> ne inetpro 
<Kilos> he only has one month to do
<magespawn> Cryterion: this is my on the road data, i have access to the work wifi at all the places where i work
<chesedo> no we should be versatile so that others can see they are welcome to do it too
<Cryterion> ok kwl
<Kilos> we are versatile when you away pro does it
<Kilos> wb Na3iL 
<chesedo> lol, or fly when he is also mia
<Kilos> oh ja
<Na3iL> ty Kilos :D 
<Na3iL> how was ur day 
<Kilos> good ty Na3iL and you
<Na3iL> am extremly good :D 
<chesedo> Hi Na3iL
<Kilos> yay
<chesedo> sa peeps are you ready?
<Na3iL> hiyas chesedo :D 
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - March 2016
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction 
<chesedo> Welcome all and thank you for joining in on our monthly meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<chesedo> Our bot Maaz will be doing the minutes so please introduce yourself to him using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg. 
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> chesedo: Okay
<Cryterion> Maaz: I am Gavin Bauer
<Maaz> Cryterion: Alrighty
<chesedo> Today's meeting agenda can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160322 
<chesedo> please feel free to suggest last minutes changes now
<kmf> Maaz: I am Karl Fischer
<Maaz> kmf: Alrighty
<Kilos> Maaz I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> superfly login time
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<chesedo> the last meeting's minutes is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160223 
<chesedo> It was quite exciting so going over it should be fun
<magespawn> Maaz: I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Yessir
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Yessir
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<chesedo> Is everyone happy with the agenda and previous minutes
<Kilos> Na3iL you want to login with the bot please
<chesedo> *?
<Na3iL> sure
<Na3iL> Maaz, I am Zoueidi Naeil
<Maaz> Na3iL: Alrighty
<Kilos> ty
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed No raised issues for previous minutes
<Maaz> Agreed: No raised issues for previous minutes
<Kilos> ya chesedo go on
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Plans for 2016
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2016
<chesedo> in the last meeting kapanda asked about Ubuntu membership
<chesedo> ... do not know if he got sorted
<Kilos> i havent seen him since
<chesedo> He is also at Joburg LUG if anyone else might be there too?
<Kilos> pavlushka you wanna login with our bot
<Kilos> and watch how to use him
<pavlushka> sure, but how?
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Ubuntu for Hope
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu for Hope
<Kilos> welcome K_K_N 
<K_K_N> hi
<K_K_N> thanks Kilos
<K_K_N> am too late for the meeting forgot all about it
<Kilos> login with the bot please sir
<chesedo> kmf: release is next for, think we will have a get together before next meeting?
<chesedo> next month
<Cryterion> pavlushka - Maaz: I am Your Name, logs you in
<K_K_N> Maaz: I am Kerasen Naidoo
<Maaz> K_K_N: Okay
<kmf> chesedo what did you have in mind .... you asking me on a date ;)
<K_K_N> did I miss anything important so far or you guys just started?
<pavlushka> Maaz: I am pavlushka
<Maaz> pavlushka: Yessir
<Kilos> one month to release of 16.04
<Cryterion> nice
<Kilos> your name pavlushka not your nick
<chesedo> kmf: to pc need to be fixed up, resources 'leveled'  or OSes installed that you might need help from the Loco?
<Kilos> not serious but next month
<kmf> chesedo I'll have to make a plan, why not launch the project at a release party :) then we have a lot more interaction
<pavlushka> Maaz: I am Pavel Sayekat
<Maaz> pavlushka: Alrighty
<Kilos> wb Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Maaz: I am Vincent Swart
<Vince-0> haai
<Maaz> Vince-0: Sure
<chesedo> kmf: we could but have no release party plan for prt
<kmf> ok
<Kilos> kmf rope in inetpro he escapes too often
 * Cryterion starts tying a noose
 * chesedo has been thinking of having one, but his brother has b party that weekend
<kmf> sure ... will do I need to run speak to you guys later ... sorry 
<Kilos> ok kmf ty for joining
<chesedo> ok kmf
<kmf> ta 
<kmf> laters
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Events 
<chesedo> nothing seems to have happened last month
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<chesedo> but we have DebConf comming up
<chesedo> superfly: you available now
<chesedo> *?
<Kilos> tumbleweed you too
<chesedo> in mean time, no one knows of anything else for upcoming month?
<superfly> chesedo: Sortof. I'm sitting behind some really awful lag.
<chesedo> or any other?
<chesedo> superfly: ok will switch topic soon
 * superfly is not entirely sure where tumbleweed is right now
<superfly> he seems to be talking from a plane all too often
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> yeah the globe trotter
<chesedo> Maaz: topic DebConf
<Maaz> Current Topic: DebConf
<chesedo> superfly: floor yours
<superfly> uh, right
<Cryterion> when and where is it being planned?
<Kilos> tumbleweed ping
<superfly> For those who don't know, DebConf is the annual Debian conference for developers and users.
<Cryterion> tumbleweed is 0.44 seconds away
<superfly> Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<superfly> DebConf 16 is being held in Cape Town, from the 2nd to the 9th of July. Registration opened on Friday.
<chesedo> Cryterion: in Cpt, 2-9 July
<magespawn> how big is the conference?
<Cryterion> will note, hopefully I can make it, will have to fly down for a few days
<superfly> Attendance is free, and there are bursaries for those who can't afford travel and accommodation expenses.
<Kilos> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2016/03/msg00008.html
<Kilos> wb captine 
<Kilos> login please
<Vince-0> https://debconf16.debconf.org/
<superfly> To request bursaries (sponsorship) for food, accommodation, or travel, you must be registered by Sunday, 10 April 2015. Any registrations after that can't be guaranteed bursaries.
<superfly> To register, go to https://debconf16.debconf.org/ and sign up on the site. Once you're signed up, go to your profile and click on the "Register" button.
<superfly> (I'm currently about 30 seconds behind everyone else)
<captine> kilos thanks
<captine> how do i do it again?
<Kilos> sorry superfly 
<tumbleweed> superfly: sorry :)
 * tumbleweed is in SF today
<tumbleweed> (plane yesterday, plane tomorrow)
<Kilos>  captine Maaz I am Full Name
<superfly> Sorry guys I can't answer questions right now, my lag is sitting at 45 seconds
<captine> Maaz I am Bradley Putzier
<Maaz> captine: Sure
<Kilos> tumbleweed you wanna login please
 * tumbleweed can answer questions
<tumbleweed> Maaz: I am Stefano Rivera
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Done
<Kilos> ty
<tumbleweed> also, o/
<chesedo> o/ tumbleweed
<superfly> tumbleweed: no need to apologise :-)
<magespawn> tumbleweed: how big is the conference in attendance?
 * Kilos greets our globe trotter
<tumbleweed> magespawn: we're estimating 250 people
<tumbleweed> magespawn: not huge
<tumbleweed> last year was over 500 - record size
<chesedo> tumbleweed: is the conf very technical in nature?
<magespawn> still fairly big
<superfly> magespawn: Typically it's 350 people, I think we're expecting a little less than that, but tumbleweed will have a better estimate.
<tumbleweed> chesedo: yes, pretty technical, but also very social
<tumbleweed> people bring their whole families
<tumbleweed> but they're there to get work done
<tumbleweed> (and have fun)
<tumbleweed> chesedo: have a look at previous years' programmes
<tumbleweed> e.g. https://summit.debconf.org/debconf15/
<chesedo> tumbleweed: ty
<tumbleweed> https://summit.debconf.org/debconf14/
<chesedo> anyone else have more questions?
<tumbleweed> well, I'm here for another reason that just to tell you about it
<tumbleweed> we are also starting to need some help, in preparation
<tumbleweed> and we will need some help, when it's under way
<tumbleweed> talk to me, or join #debconf-team on irc.debian.org, if you're interested
<Kilos> i mailed maia and asked her to try attend tonight but no reply yet
<Kilos> have you heard from her tumbleweed 
<chesedo> Kilos: you are all our cpt peeps?
<chesedo> *who
<tumbleweed> one thing that comes to mind, is that we could use someone to try and find video equipment for hire (we have very specific needs, so it probably means quite a bit of time on the phone)
<chesedo> wow, tall order...
<Kilos> they are very short here tonight
<Kilos> fly knows them all
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed DebConf needs help and has to find video equipment for hire
<Maaz> Agreed: DebConf needs help and has to find video equipment for hire
<Kilos> kulelule was gonna help , dunno where he is tonight
<Kilos> nuvolari is also down there
<Kilos> Cryterion arent you there as well?
<inetpro> even thatgraemeguy is there, not?
<Cryterion> I'm in Durban
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> sorry Cryterion 
<Cryterion> well just south of durban
<chesedo> Cryterion: if you would go?
<Kilos> fly there they will sponsor
<superfly> tumbleweed: hrm, I'll need a reminder, but if you  can give me some more specific information, I can ask one or two folks I know.
<Cryterion> I would, any help would be appreciated, tks
<Kilos> register Cryterion 
<superfly> thatgraemeguy is down here, I'm not sure where kulele88 is
<Cryterion> will do
<Kilos> #debconf-team
<Kilos> join them there too 
<chesedo> Maaz: accepted that Cryterion will try and register to help with DebConf
<Maaz> Accepted: that Cryterion will try and register to help with DebConf
<chesedo> hmm... anyone got more?
<chesedo> ty you for volunteering Cryterion
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<Cryterion> np :)
<Kilos> make us proud of the banana boys Cryterion 
<Cryterion> lol
<chesedo> williamk does not seem to be here tonight
<chesedo> lol
<Cryterion> Must I bring some with
<Kilos> na they are snoek eaters
<Cryterion> still need to get hold of him, live the save small town now
<chesedo> Ubuntu-in-the-wild is still up at trello if any has more to add to it (it has expanded since last i cheched)
<Kilos> wowmive forgotten all about trello
<tumbleweed> superfly: ack
<chesedo> Kilos: do not have much to add about LUGs involvement (only got a response from kmf so far)
<Kilos> np chesedo well keep working on them
<Kilos> they also seem snowed under atm
<Kilos> or have become social media addicts
<chesedo> speaking of trello though, maybe we should do some cleanup there
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> inetpro ^^ trello cleanup
<chesedo> Kilos: you think you could maybe?
<Kilos> could what?
<Kilos> oh trello
<chesedo> clean up... you most in the know of everyone
<Kilos> ill  look yes and get pro to help he is the admin guy there
<chesedo> lol ok
<inetpro> Kilos: we can do it 
<Vince-0> I need a reason to go to Cape Town
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<chesedo> Maaz: accepted Kilos and inetpro to clean up trello
<Maaz> Accepted: Kilos and inetpro to clean up trello
<Kilos> Vince-0 what reason do you need
<chesedo> ty Kilos and inetpro
<Kilos> oh chesedo Vince-0 is dbnlug
<Kilos> and wiliam
<Kilos> and magespawn 
<chesedo> oh hey ty Kilos
<Vince-0> debconf sounds like a good reason I mean
<Kilos> dbnlug are G+ addicts
<Kilos> yes Vince-0 it is
<Cryterion> G+?
<chesedo> Kilos: nope their was last updated years ago
<chesedo> :P
<Kilos> and if you volunteer to help theyll even feed you
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oh my
<chesedo> Vince-0: think you could volunteer?
<Kilos> Cryterion google thing
<Cryterion> yuck, I'm not google
<Vince-0> ya lemme check my schedule
<Kilos> https://plus.google.com/
<chesedo> Vince-0: ok
<Cryterion> still yuck
<chesedo> that seems to cover the meeting stuff then...
<Kilos> inetpro give Cryterion the link for our G+ please
<Cryterion> Think I have it somewhere
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Kilos> +1 for chesedo
<magespawn> +1
<Cryterion> +1
 * chesedo just gives another heads up that he will miss may's
<Kilos> inetpro vote man
<chesedo> lol
<inetpro> +1
<Kilos> inetpro may is yours
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed chesedo to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: chesedo to chair next meeting
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<chesedo> it seems to be 26th april to you gues too?
<Kilos> yip
<chesedo> *guys
<chesedo> great
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Next meeting is 26 April 2016 @ 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is 26 April 2016 @ 20:30
<chesedo> that's it... thanks you for joining in and hope to see again on next meeting or before
<Vince-0> k
<Kilos> ty for chairing again chesedo 
<chesedo> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-03-22-18-30-07.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-03-22-18-30-07.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-03-22-18-30-07.html
<Kilos> ty for attending everyone
<chesedo> yw Kilos
<chesedo> Maaz: forget last meeting
<Maaz> chesedo: I didn't know about last meeting anyway
<chesedo> Maaz: last minutes
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-02-23-18-30-04.html
<Kilos> haha
<chesedo> Maaz: forget last minutes
<Maaz> chesedo: Sure
<chesedo> Maaz: last minutes is <reply> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-03-22-18-30-07.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-03-22-18-30-07.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-03-22-18-30-07.html
<Maaz> chesedo: I'll remember that
<chesedo> Maaz: last minutes
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-03-22-18-30-07.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-03-22-18-30-07.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-03-22-18-30-07.html
<Kilos> well done now no need to hunt
<captine> sorry for being so absent.  been ultra swamped. now to bed.  night all
<inetpro> thanks chesedo 
<chesedo> np captine, and night
<Kilos> night captine 
<chesedo> np inetpro
<Kilos> tumbleweed after this is all over is there going to be ibid time??
<Kilos> you dont think i forgot hey
<tumbleweed> :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ok peeps. ty for a nice meeting and all the input
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<pavlushka> night guys!
<chesedo> tumbleweed: can you give Vince-0 for information about volunteering for DebConf
<chesedo> ah... my typing is bad today...
<Cryterion> <superfly> To request bursaries (sponsorship) for food, accommodation, or travel, you must be registered by Sunday, 10 April 2015. Any registrations after that can't be guaranteed bursaries.
<Cryterion>  To register, go to https://debconf16.debconf.org/ and sign up on the site. Once you're signed up, go to your profile and click on the "Register" button.
<superfly> Vince-0: ^^
<superfly> what Cryterion said
<chesedo> superfly, tumbleweed: what is the debCamp?
<K_K_N> I am out people sorry did not contribute much to the meeting
<K_K_N> cheers
<chesedo> np K_K_N, good night
<tumbleweed> chesedo: it's basically sprints
<K_K_N> night chesedo
<K_K_N> night all
<tumbleweed> peopl getting together to work on things, before debconf
<chesedo> what kind of things exactly?
 * superfly leaves that one for tumbleweed to answer, he doesn't really know himself
<chesedo> lol
<tumbleweed> chesedo: Debian things
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.debian.org/Sprints has some repotrs from past debcamps included
<chesedo> ty tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> it's also when the video and network teams set up
<chesedo> sounds exciting
<chesedo> anyway night all
<superfly> night chesedo
<inetpro> good night chesedo
<superfly> Quassel Web seems to work better for me -_-
<superfly> btw, inetpro, thanks for the tip on "apt" -- it's way better than apt-get and apt-cache
<inetpro> superfly: absolutely
<inetpro> and a pleasure
 * inetpro noticed Stéphane Graber using it in his LXD 2.0 Story
<tumbleweed> apt is awesome :)
<inetpro> as mentioned earlier, I still prefer aptitude for search
<inetpro> but maybe I just need to look at all the apt-cache options again
<inetpro> aptitude advanced search is real awesomeness
<inetpro> aptitude search term reference: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s03s05.html
<tumbleweed> aptitude search is fancier
<tumbleweed> yeah
<inetpro> and simpler :-)
<tumbleweed> apt search is more like axi-cache search
<tumbleweed> which is what I actually want, most of the time
<inetpro> woot!
<inetpro> first time I even see axi-cache
<Vince-0> done and dusted
<inetpro> some interesting info about Searching for Packages in the The Debian Administrator's Handbook at https://debian-handbook.info/browse/stable/sect.searching-packages.html
<inetpro> but aptitude remains my tool of choice for now
<inetpro> having said the above I will admit, apt-cache has a few interesting ways you can search for packages
<inetpro> for example as seen at http://askubuntu.com/questions/298506/using-apt-cache-search
<inetpro> will be nice if apt could combine the power of aptitude, apt-cache and axi-cache into a single tool
<inetpro> one day
<pavlushka> night all
<Vince-0> !
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-23
<magespawn> good morning
<mazal> Mornings
<magespawn> hi mazal
<magespawn> mazal cell c have a special on until the end of april 5+15 GB with a E5573 LTE Modem for R99 per month 24 month contract
<magespawn> if you are interested
<chesedo> morning magespawn and magespawn
<chesedo> and mazal
<chesedo> stupid tab
<magespawn> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<chesedo> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> who is sundry? new friend of yours?
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> for those interested in such http://www.commandlinefu.com
<Kilos> sundry is radom things hanging around
<Kilos> what does foo do
<magespawn> ja ek weet oom
<Kilos> i asked here yesterday what does sudo apt install foo do
<magespawn> foo is usually used as a place holder for the actual name of something, like a command or file name
<magespawn> used to illustrate the syntax of a command
<MaNI> foo bar baz
<MaNI> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foobar
<magespawn> knowing the sense of humour people have i would not be surprised that there is an actual program called foo
<MaNI> there is an unfoo
<MaNI> not sure if there is a foo, but yes it would not surprise
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn>  metasyntactic variables
<Kilos> somewhere in this link was that command
<Kilos> https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/
<magespawn> i like that, that will confuse most people
<Kilos> ive tried using apt and left off thr -get and every thing works and progress bar shows when installing stuff
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> the installing part is too fast with an i5 and an ssd
<mazal> ta magespawn
<mazal> Morning everyone I missed
<Kilos> hi mazal 
 * mazal chuckles at the foo discussion
<magespawn> mazal did you see the special?
<mazal> I saw your post ta magespawn
<mazal> Is a little light for me though
<magespawn> cool
<Kilos> mazal what happened with you 3g dongle
<mazal> I applied for a 30gig one , still waiting
<Kilos> you forgot
<magespawn> Kilos: install a really big program
<Kilos> whyyyy
<magespawn> then you can see the progress bar
<mazal> Kilos: I managed to get it open. Had to practically break it open almost. But then discovered my phone's sim is not a 64k sim
<Kilos> i have everything i need and all working lekker
<Kilos> it should work with any sim i think mazal 
<Kilos> anyway if not you just get n new si
<Kilos> m
<mazal> I remember something that 32k sim don't work. Or only on edge then. Something like that. Too long ago , can't remember
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and im old
<magespawn> getting connected to the internet should not be this much work
<Kilos> no , every cell tower should provide free wifi
<Kilos> oh telkom sending a tech here to check if tower needs upgrading
<mazal> Anyway , after discovering that decided to best leave it anyway. Would have killed my airtime when the updates kicked in anyway
<mazal> Oh and tried yesterday yo register my phone's sim on Vodacom so I could purchase a data bundle. Couldn't even register cos their confirmation links don't work. The incompetance in this country is scary
<mazal> Reported it , till now no answer even
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<Kilos> yip mazal things just getting worse
<mazal> That was during the day yesterday. Though to just convert some airtime to a little data bundle as then it is not so expensive. But ya , that failed like everything else
<mazal> I think there is a way to do it on the phone itself via commands as well , but after seeing I have a 32k sim I lost interest
<Kilos> im sure fly told me it makes no diffs
<mazal> I specifically remember something about it oom. Unless they lied to me then
<Kilos> on voda you dial *100# i hink it was
<Kilos> either 100 or 111
<mazal> They were adamant that I must have a 64k sim. I can remember that
<Kilos> superfly if you have time, does it matter if sim in dongle is 32k or 64k
<Kilos> isnt that just more place for fone numbers
<mazal> They said it's for 3g capability I think
<chesedo> Kilos: 64k needed for HSDPA and up
<mazal> Ah there we go
<Kilos> aha ty
<Kilos> wonder if the 18k will improve things more then as well
<Kilos> 128k
<superfly> Kilos: not really
<Kilos> ok ty
<superfly> Kilos: but it depends
<Kilos> oh
<thatgraemeguy> hello peoples
<superfly> hi thatgraemeguy
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> on what superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: a few things. tell me what you want to use the sim for and what device it is being plugged into
<Kilos> in 3g modem
<Kilos> one capable of 22mb/s
<superfly> 32k should be fine
<mazal> Wow cellphone data is crazy expensive. R400 for only 5gig
<Kilos> welcome to the worl of mobile data mazal ty superfly 
<mazal> Not worth it at that rate. Will wait for my contract to get done one day. At least that's 30gig
<Kilos> mobile and gaming dont go together
<Kilos> thats why i stopped minetesting
<mazal> That is the one thing thing that is holding back mobile very badly , their data rates
<mazal> Kilos: Nevermind gaming , at that price it's not even worth it for normal work stuff
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Email and web browsing is not even worth it at that price
<Kilos> irc uses about 10meg a day and telegram less
<Kilos> i must actually check irc again, have many channels ope now adays
<mazal> And one can't even use it sparingly as it expires in 30 days. So you are screwed either way
<Kilos> yes thats the hassle
<Kilos> telkom gives you 2 months before it expires
<mazal> Shees we are being exploited badly people
<Kilos> die geld god regeer
<mazal> Yep
<mazal> For now I must stay without it and do my must be doen stuff at work. While this line lasts anyway
<mazal> done*
<mazal> Oh oom Kilos , you should here the new story Telkom tells us here
<Kilos> tell
<mazal> The few lines that does still work disconnect all the time as well
<mazal> So they say it's Eskom not giving them enough power for the exchange
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats the modern way
<Kilos> pass the buck
<Kilos> who me??
<Kilos> nono it was him
<Kilos> im innocent
<mazal> I actually had that experience up close one day here at work. Unbelievable
<mazal> So the contractors are busy digging holes right
<mazal> For new cameras and stuff
<mazal> It catches my eye that these guys are very close to our fibre route
<Kilos> hahaha yes its quite astonishing to hear the llies that are used to blame somone else
<mazal> So in trying to prevent a disaster before it happens I walk to them to warn them
<mazal> 3 guys there. I asked " Who is the manager here "
<mazal> They start to actually fight about who the manager is
<mazal> Each one says no it's the other one
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> I actually though these okes are gonna start hitting each other
<mazal> I was stunned 
<Kilos> no one accepts the blame for anything
<mazal> Just waited till the fight was over and they eventually decided who is the manager
<mazal> BUT , when the posts and salaries comes then everyone wants to be the manager
<Kilos> you should have said after the argument that you wanted to congratulate him and give a good report so he could get a raise then they would fight again in reverse mode
<mazal> bwahahahahahaha , Nice plan !!! Gonna do that next time
<Kilos> the land of milk and honey
<mazal> Shees oom I couldn't belive it. I merely wanted to warn about cable in the area and had to wait for about 15 minutes for the fight to complete
<Kilos> became the land of booze and money
<Kilos> hahaha yeah its amusing at times
<mazal> Problem is , it's us , the clients who must carry the consequences and pay and suffer for all this
<Kilos> of course
<Kilos> i see now zuma wants to put up more struggle hero statues
<magespawn> and the business, economy and the country slide backwards
<Kilos> wonder what statues cost
<magespawn> less than nkandla
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> underground bomb proof bunkers and all
<Kilos> they know things we dont
<mazal> maaz what's for lunch ?
<Maaz> mazal: I prefer St Elmo's... but Scooters' deep pan pizza is also very yummy
<Kilos> what is st elmos?
<mazal> I dunno
<Kilos> whoever taught Maaz that will inform us sometime
<Kilos> chesedo ^^
<chesedo> nope
<Kilos> inetpro ^^ and morning
 * mazal needs a plan of escape from 12 to 1:10
<Kilos> fish and chips are lekker and fish is healthy
<mazal> Maybe I need to go look sor some qoutes or something
<mazal> I have a feeling I am going to be bothered in that time with something I don't want to do
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oom Kilos, and what was that about?
 * inetpro getting hungry now
<thatgraemeguy> Kilos: St. Elmos is a pizza place
<thatgraemeguy> *was
<thatgraemeguy> most are / will be converted to dominos
<inetpro> thatgraemeguy: they don't exist any more?
<thatgraemeguy> scooters too
<inetpro> http://www.stelmos.co.za/
<thatgraemeguy> http://www.fin24.com/Companies/Retail/Dominos-Pizza-to-open-shop-in-SA-20140409
<thatgraemeguy> so "is" or "was" depends on location
<thatgraemeguy> no new ones
<inetpro> oh my! 
<inetpro> superfly: there goes your favorites
<thatgraemeguy> no franchise pizza can beat a proper independently-run place imho
<superfly> Domino's is good if you want to taste an American pizza. Seriously, their pepperoni is identical to what is made in the USA.
<superfly> If you want an amazing pizza, you can't go wrong with Col'Cacchios
<Kilos> what what inetpro ??
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> hey Kilos
<magespawn> hi Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> you on kde?
<Wolfeyes> hey magespawn
<Wolfeyes> I am!
<Kilos> https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/
<Kilos> that command they give worked well here and dont need to at-get anymore
<Kilos> only apt now
<mazal> Will give it a try
<mazal> Uhm , what can I install 
<Kilos> just apt update
<Kilos> apt upgrade
<mazal> Sommer installed something small. Like the progress bar
<mazal> Is that the one you yestrday said goes fast ?
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> So for all commands one just remove the -get ?
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> kewl
<Kilos> read what all you can do with it
<mazal> This reminds me , it's time for a auto clean
<Kilos> try that with apt as well and let me know
<mazal> apt doesn't seem to have one
<mazal> It's not listed in the man
<mazal> Only in apt-get's man
<Kilos> just run sudo apt autoclean
<Kilos> then tell me
<Kilos> i did apt-get autoclean
<Kilos> didnt think first
<Kilos> should have tried
<mazal> I also already did it with apt-get lol
<mazal> But one get's this :
<mazal> sudo apt autoremove
<mazal> E: Invalid operation autoremove
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> So it doesn't look like it's supported
<Kilos> maybe soon then we can forget about the -get
<mazal> bbl , needs reboot
<superfly> my apt has autoremove
<Kilos> oh wow
<Kilos> whyyy
<Kilos> i just tried it
<Kilos> sudo apt autoremove
<Kilos> E: Invalid operation autoremove
<Kilos> did autoremove with apt-get now gotta restart as well
<Kilos> sigh
<Wolfeyes> lol @ superfly
<Kilos> lotsa kernel stuffs removed
<inetpro> if you install apt-doc you can read the full documentation with your browser
<inetpro> e.g.: file:///usr/share/doc/apt-doc/guide.html/index.html
<Kilos> ai! more reading
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> mein kopf is kaput
<Kilos> ist
<inetpro> but looks like there's not much about apt itself there just yet, unfortunately
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> that saves some eyestrain ty
<Kilos> ive read so much clearance and visa stuff i even know what clothes they wear
<superfly> Kilos: I'm running 16.04
<Kilos> oh yes ty
<Kilos> thought you had done some of your own hacking
<superfly> no, I only hack my own stuff
<superfly> and that's why I use Kubuntu/Debian. so that I don't have to spend days reconfiguring my PC.
<Kilos> lol
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Wolfeyes> heya Na3iL
<Na3iL> Hey Wolfeyes :D
<Kilos> i go eat lunch
<magespawn> bbl
<Wolfeyes> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty 
<Wolfeyes> yw
<mazal> Ouens julle het my so honger gemaak vandag ek gaan maar pizza eet na werk :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> Ons het nou nie daai smart plekke nie , maar dit moet maar doen
<mazal> btw oom , Telkom called me now re the broken cable. " They will see what they can do "
<Kilos> watse kos winkels het julle daar mazal 
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ek kan nie eers onthou hoe lyk daai plek nie
<mazal> I am not gonna retract my cancellation though , if they fix it good , if they don't I don't care. Will still wait for my mobile rather. Cable not an option is this town anymore
<mazal> We just have these small owned shops oom
<mazal> Roadhouse , steak house , bar gril etc.
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> hey hey
<mazal> The only big name we have is Wimpy
<Kilos> no kentucky
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<mazal> no kfc . steers , spur any of those
<Kilos> you should accept adsl if they fix it. mobile is too costly
<Kilos> just get mobile working as a backup
<Kilos> does their router have adsl and 3g options
<mazal> Kilos: It is very clear that cable is not an option in this town anymore
<mazal> I don't want something that is broken every now and then and takes more than a month to repair
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> I am one of those people that will rather have nothing than something I can't depend on
<Kilos> ballie nap time
<mazal> Bye oom , lekker aand
<Kilos> dankie seun jy ook
<mazal> Think I'm also gonna duck
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<superfly> I've got a weird question... does anyone remember an Afrikaans kids TV series from the early 80's about space, with puppets?
<superfly> Kilos: ^^
<magespawn> superfly: any more details than that?
<magespawn> i seem to remember something 
<superfly> I can picture it in my head, but I can't remember what it was called
<magespawn> sort of like a star trek? and you could see the strings on the space ships
<superfly> the first episode started with a particular space ranger guy who was hoping to have some holiday, but had to go back out again on another mission
<superfly> everything was puppetry
<magespawn> yes, although i can't remember what it was called
<superfly> found it
<superfly> Interster
<superfly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interster
<magespawn> yup that is the one
<magespawn> it always astounds me th amount of effort people will put into something like a tv show
<Kilos> superfly not liewe heksie
<Kilos> ill tell you when sis gets home
<superfly> Kilos: it's OK, I figured it out. And no, not Liewe Heksie
<superfly> it was called Interster
<Kilos> i never saw that
<Wolfeyes> I remember that.
 * Kilos looks around
<Kilos> nightrall sleep tight
<superfly> Maaz: announce Don't forget, there's a DebConf16 meeting in #debconf-team on irc.debian.org tonight at 20:30 SAST
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Don't forget, there's a DebConf16 meeting in #debconf-team on irc.debian.org tonight at 20:30 SAST
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-24
<anton_may> It's the llllllooooooonnnnnggggggg weekend baby!!!!!! Good morning all
<anton_may> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CuqbMZ4uu0TkvYVoEQlcszKUYprdxvcEGQ/view?usp=sharing
<superfly> Hehehe, morning anton_may 
<superfly> Hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> morning
<superfly> Kilos: morning sleepy head 
<Kilos> morning everybodyyyyyy
<Kilos> hi superfly 
 * superfly needs to stop with this late night thing 
<superfly> *yawn*
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy chesedo inetpro anton_may captine dlPhreak SilverCode Squirm nuvolari 
<Kilos> yes superfly you need to sleep at night man
<Kilos> 7 hours a night
<chesedo> morning Kilos anton_may superfly and others
<anton_may> elllooooo
<superfly> Meh. Sleeping is for babies. 
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> sleeping is necessary for good health
<superfly> Kilos: and old ballies like you :-P
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Mornings
<superfly> Morning mazal 
<mazal> Hey superfly , oom Kilos
<superfly> This latest version of quasseldroid is really nice 
 * chesedo one of both then... he still likes his sleeps
<chesedo> hi mazal
<Kilos> sleep is natures way of healing the days stress and bad eating habits
<Kilos> dont learn bad habits from the night owls chesedo 
<superfly> Hahaha
<mazal> hi chesedo
<chesedo> no worries Kilos, pulled an all nighter once and did not like its affects on my eyes
<Kilos> everything suffers not just eyes
<Kilos> only eyes are most obviously noted
<chesedo> superfly: which changes in quasseldroid?
<Kilos> why when we got flu and other yucky bugs we sleep lots
<superfly> chesedo: bigger and better icons for buttons 
<superfly> Slightly more fluid 
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<superfly> Ohi thatgraemeguy 
<chesedo> hi thatgraemeguy
 * chesedo 's only has a single button
<chesedo> wow, just discovered it also has tab completion
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> uhm....Ok so I can eat more burgers as long as I sleep more :)
<mazal> That's sounds like a win win hehehe
<Kilos> ai!
<chesedo> mazal just make sure you dream of exercising
<chesedo> :P
<mazal> kewl :)
<Kilos> youll just get fat then need knee and hip replacements
<mazal> Well the knee thing is already a problem anyway
<Kilos> and hyou weigh what?
<mazal> Last time I weighed was 102
<mazal> But it was with clothes on , so probably 98
<Kilos> you can try recover cartilage damage but taking a teaspoon of gelatine daily
<Kilos> to fat
<Kilos> and you how tall?
<mazal> 1.82
<Kilos> whew so nearly look like a beachball
<mazal> My knee is from years of sport
<Kilos> gelatine will help
<Kilos> no moirs jelly
<Kilos> pure gelatine
<Kilos> no sugar in it
 * Cryterion thinks Kilo's is trying to turn mazal into a marshmellow
<Kilos> it rebuilds the soft tissue in joints
<Kilos> hahaha
<dlPhreak> Morning
<Kilos> weight dlPhreak ?
<Kilos> we on a health kick
<dlPhreak> 686Newton
<dlPhreak> Give or take
<Kilos> what is that in english
<dlPhreak> The product of my mass and the acceleration of gravity in kg.m/s?
<Kilos> ai!
<dlPhreak> ^__^
<dlPhreak> 70kg
<Kilos> thats ok
<Kilos> you escape the daily lecture
<dlPhreak> Awh no why? I like lectures.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> mazal already hiding away
<mazal> Got busy sorry oom
<Kilos> ek terg man
<mazal> I am gonna try that gelotine thing
<mazal> Do I just take a spoon clean like that every day ?
<Kilos> it works
<Kilos> i started taking it in water but easier to sprinkle on food and mix it in
<Kilos> has no flavour
<Kilos> every day ya
<mazal> I wonder what they will think at the road house if I open my burger and put that on
<Kilos> in water you have to put it in a bit of cold water then add hot so it can disolve then wait till cool before you can drink it
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I think easiest will be to just take a sppon full and eat it as is
<mazal> But vrek sleg probably
<Kilos> burgers are lekker but not very healthy
<Kilos> its just dry powder
<Kilos> and like that on your tongue you will sukkel to swallow it
<dlPhreak> What's this do?
<Kilos> rebuilds worn cartilage in joints and soine
<Kilos> spine
<anton_may> Dry gelotine?
<Kilos> disolve it first
<Kilos> or sprinkle on food
<Kilos> i prefer the food way because then you dont have to wait for water to cool down first
<Kilos> mazal eat more fish as well
<mazal> I didn't know you get dry gelotine
<Kilos> yes comes in boxes
<mazal> hmm
<anton_may> injured my knee ligaments more than a decade ago in action cricket. So my ligaments are busted.
<mazal> anton_may: I have same problem. Was a cricketer from 9 to 35
<Kilos> i will most likely help
<mazal> Knee is shot
<anton_may> yea poped my knee last night. Ligaments dam sore today now
<Kilos> many body parts can regenerate if you eat the right foods
<anton_may> Kewl thanks
<anton_may> I repsume dischem should have
<anton_may> presume
<Kilos> most supermarkets should have
<Kilos> i have a fone number for the makers
<Kilos> 011 2106260
<Kilos> i dunno where Dunkeld is
<anton_may> Oh, kewl it's aroung the cornor from work
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> called Sheridans
<anton_may> Thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> just remember no natural things work overnight like meds
<Kilos> 62nHume road
<Kilos> 62
<Kilos> hi Langjan wat het gebreek
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Maaz I hope you took notes
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<mazal> maaz don't be sorry be careful
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<Langjan> Hi Kilos hoesit? How did the meeting go?
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> lekker dankie oom
<anton_may> 9 km from work
<Langjan> moi so sorry I could not make it
<Kilos> np sir
<mazal> Yeah !!!!!!!!
<mazal> Just gor word
<mazal> got*
<Kilos> Maaz last minutes
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-03-22-18-30-07.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-03-22-18-30-07.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-03-22-18-30-07.html
<mazal> We may leave at 10 today :)
<Langjan> ny visa updates?
<Langjan> Any
<Kilos> nothing Langjan 
<Kilos> so frustreating
<Langjan> Eish! 
<Kilos> and winter is hear
<chesedo> anton_may: you talking about petellar dislocation
<Kilos> meeting can be read here
<Langjan> Ja! Cold in Melbourne
<Kilos> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-03-22-18-30-07.json
<mazal> Can I ask a dumb question ?
<Kilos> just ask
<Kilos> dont ask to ask
<mazal> What format is json ?
<Kilos> ask  inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> oi
<Langjan> Bad news, my 14.04 on main desktop is broken!
<Kilos> oh sorry
<Kilos> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-03-22-18-30-07.txt
<mazal> Looks like raw code
<chesedo> mazal: javascript object notation
<Kilos> weong link
<Kilos> wrong
<mazal> chesedo: thanx
<chesedo> mazal: most APIs use it or XML
<mazal> When I see code my head stops working lol
<chesedo> no, like XML, it is more of a structure than code
<Langjan> You there Kilos ?
<Kilos> yessir
<chesedo> also almost like a noSQL... just can not remember what it is called again
<Langjan> Probs today!
<anton_may> chesedo: don't know what it's called, but it's dam sore
<chesedo> ...non relational
<Kilos> what ??
<anton_may> luckily have a dr friend
<chesedo> anton_may: feels like cap fell of to the side?
<chesedo> off
<Langjan> 14.04 on main desktop menus go fuzzy then freeze
<anton_may> yea and ligaments
<chesedo> yip, crushing them... 
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> i was working fine Langjan ?
<anton_may> he is more of a tottie dr, but he will do
<Langjan> tried to repair broken packages, only helped a little while
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot
<Langjan> Updates are running, mouse is working but menus go funny, ok let me try that thks
<Kilos> fsck will look for the errors
<Kilos> is the drive good?
<Langjan> just finishing some updates first
<Langjan> dont know, its my new-ish ssd
<anton_may> luv the new apt only cmd
<Kilos> oh there is some work to do on ssds
<Langjan> like what?
<Kilos> they do things differenttly
<Kilos> theblazehen you here
<Kilos> they dont rempve stuff you delete just overwrite
<Kilos> theblazehen helped me
<Kilos> somewhere you add a script
<Langjan> I recently installed FSlint and deleted many files, could that be it?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> its some thing to do with discard
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> Maaz how to setup discard option on ssd with ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz google how to setup discard option on ssd with ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "SSDOptimization - Debian Wiki" https://wiki.debian.org/SSDOptimization :: "ssd - How to enable TRIM? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim :: "How to properly activate TRIM for your SSD on Linux: fstrim, lvm and ..." http://blog.neutrino.es/2013/howto-properly-activate-trim-for-your-ssd-on-linux-fstrim-lvm-and-dmcrypt/ ::
<Maaz> "SSD: how to optimize your Solid State Drive for Linux Mint 17.3 ..." https://sites.google.c…
<Kilos> oh ya trim
<Kilos> thats the function
<Langjan> trm was done on my installation
<Langjan> trim
<Kilos> when i found it i found a command you can run weekly
<Langjan> oh
<Kilos> the theblazehen showed me how to make it automatic
<Langjan> sounds like good
<Kilos> but i dont remember where it was donr
<Kilos> done
<Langjan> can you remember?
<Langjan> eish!
<Kilos> when theblazehen wakes up ill ask
<Langjan> What you got so many memories for?
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> to fill and hurt my head
<Kilos> they help keep ears apart
<Langjan> nee man al jou memory fasiliteite op jou rekenaars
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> oh you mean i shoulda saved it
<Langjan> bobbejaantjie se huh
<Langjan> ja ou man
<Kilos> maybe i did but i forgot
<anton_may> http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim
<Langjan> wheres your index? or search?
<Langjan> thks anton
<anton_may> np
<Langjan> Kilos,  wifey is calling for breakfast can we recess a while please?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> enjoy
<Langjan> thks
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a blessed weekend
<pavlushka> o/ all
<anton_may> cheers mazal
<anton_may> ello pavlushka
<pavlushka> ello anton_may !
<Kilos> so pavlushka how the python LPI studies going
<Kilos> python + LPI
<Kilos> if you dont study youll end up as a greeter bot
<pavlushka> on your words, Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Kilos, according to that site, trim should be automatically activated on my Intel ssd
<Kilos> ok so then lets hope fsck fixes the prob
<Langjan> here's hoping
<Langjan> Problem still there
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ok where the clever peeps
<Kilos> tell again what it does
<Kilos> something then freezes
<Langjan> as soon as I click on any menu the app opens, then goed fuzzy and freezes
<Langjan> same hapens to task bar
<anton_may> can you pastebin the syslog?
<Kilos> any app?
<Langjan> al the appp descriptions come up then freeze on the screen 
<Langjan> sorry anton_may I dont know what that means - pastebin the syslog
<anton_may> ok hold on
<Kilos> copy paste it to http://bin.snyman.info
<Langjan> copy and ppaste what?
<Kilos> i think
<anton_may> /var/log/syslog
<Kilos> cat /var/log/syslog
<Langjan> run in terminal?
<Kilos> go on ty aton
<anton_may> yip
<Langjan> ok done sending
<Kilos> anton_may remember Langjan is more ballie than me
<anton_may> LoL I know
<Langjan> Ja seuntjie, onthou dit! Lmga
<Kilos> but doesnt want to listen either
<anton_may> Jammer pa
<Kilos> unity always has some or other hassles
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> googd morning
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<anton_may> 0/ megespwan
<Langjan> Did you receive anton_may ?
<anton_may> um nope
<magespawn> hi anton_may Langjan 
<Kilos> you supposed to past it to the bin Langjan 
<Langjan> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> then give the link it generates
<Kilos> submit is at page bottom
<Langjan> bin.snyman.info/mmn6jwxt
<Kilos> then youll see the link change
<Kilos> slijan
<Kilos> slimjan ook
<anton_may> got it
<Langjan> good thks
<magespawn> also if the link or info is supposed to be private then it might be a good idea to post it in a private message
<Kilos> yes
<anton_may> Langjan looks like Intel graphics driver problems
<anton_may> fb: conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs VESA VGA - removing generic driver
<Langjan> thks anton_may so what do I need to do - 
<anton_may> Just looking what is the newest drivers.
<anton_may> Which OS are you running?
<Kilos> slim oukie nee om Langjan 
<Kilos> 14.04
<Langjan> Ubuntu 14.04
<anton_may> 64?
<Kilos> for once he listened
<Langjan> julle is almal slim oukies, oulik ook
<Kilos> 64?
<anton_may> x64 or i386
<Langjan> 64?
<Kilos> 386 i think
<anton_may> 64bit or 32bit
<Langjan> oh, 32 bit
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> 32
<anton_may> ko
<anton_may> ok
<anton_may> Ok, lets first see if this update will work
<anton_may> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-utopic xserver-xorg-lts-utopic libqt5gui5 libgles1-mesa-lts-utopic libgles2-mesa-lts-utopic libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic:i386 libglapi-mesa-lts-utopic:i386 libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-utopic
<Langjan> Eish I'm on a different machine, will try to copy andpaste via memory stick
<Kilos> lol
<anton_may> ok
<Kilos> anton_may you use unity?
<anton_may> home yes
<anton_may> work mint 17
<Kilos> only brave and clever peeps can do that
<Langjan> Kilos, how do I copy from xchat? Mouse not working
<Kilos> ctrl+c
<Kilos> oh you cant highlight it even
<Kilos> ill mail it to you
<Langjan> tbird also us
<Kilos> whats wrong with mouse now
<Langjan> not working to copy from xchat, came right, running command now
<Langjan> 7 minutes to download
<Kilos> sjoe at least its getting there
<Kilos> im so happy i found kde
<Kilos> ek sukkel nie meer nie
<anton_may> Nah unity is not so bad
<Langjan> Is unity the reason why graphics is not working?
<anton_may> No, the wrong drivers are being used by xorg
<Langjan> so why does Kilos  bullshit the toppies?
<anton_may> LoL, that you will need to take up with him
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> hes got this kde unity thing in his head, almost as bad as the bulls supporters
<anton_may> bawahahahahaha
<Langjan> go the sharks
<Kilos> ya
<anton_may> BBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Kilos> ask inetpro superfly if i am wrong
<Langjan> they good guys, gave the bulls 2 points just cause the felt sorry for them
<Kilos> and mazal
<Langjan> ok must I run update and / or reboot?
<anton_may> Did it finish installing?
<Langjan> just about now
<Kilos> doesnt unity tell you when it needs rebooting
<anton_may> then shutdown -r now
<Kilos> sjoe
<anton_may> it does
<Langjan> sorry still unpacking
<Kilos> lol
<anton_may> ok once finished installing then just reboot
<Kilos> anton_may you should got apt working there too
<Kilos> qpt baie lekker Langjan 
<Kilos> apt
<Langjan> apt?
<Kilos> ons kan -get af los
<anton_may> yip still forcing myself just to apt
<Kilos> anton_may will tell you how
<anton_may> it's in the updates
<anton_may> no need to make changes
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> oh just the progress bar
<anton_may> the progress bar and the colour of the last line when dl the updates
<Langjan> so just apt-get update instead of sudo apt?
<Kilos> apt update
<anton_may> sudo apt update
<Kilos> sudo apt update
<Langjan> must I run that now or just reboot?
<anton_may> or sudo apt install 
<anton_may> sudo shutdown -r now
<anton_may> will reboot
<Langjan> ok thks still unppacking
<Kilos> skryf neer toppie
<anton_may> ok once finished with installing then you can reboot
<Langjan> Just: sudo shutdown -r 
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> and now
<Langjan> oh
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> now means onmiddelik
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> good luck
<Langjan> with one or two "l" s?
<Kilos> lluck
<Kilos> onmiddellik ook
<Kilos> ai! strydom
<Langjan> jy kan nie eens onmiddellik spel nie seuntjie, hoe nog dit doen?
<Kilos> ai! dis wat die opdrag doen man
<Kilos> nie ekke nie
<Langjan> ok rebooting, hold thumbs
 * Kilos holds one thumb
<Kilos> 2 tumbs dont work
 * anton_may holding everything
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> if it crashes download kde iso and enjoy
<Langjan> eish! no change..
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> cant you even ope xchat
<anton_may> so it just freezes
<Langjan> the apps that are on startup come up and then if I click to close or anything else, they go fuzzy and freezer
<Langjan> xchat is oening
<jan__> im here on xchat 
<anton_may> ok kewl
<anton_may> can you open a terminal?
<jan__> yes
<anton_may> ok open the terminal and then edit the following file
<anton_may> sudo nano /etc/defaul/grub
<Kilos> t
<Kilos> default
<anton_may> default?
<anton_may> let me know ehn it's open
<anton_may> when
<jan__> spelling error? I see it
<Kilos> is there now an /etc/defaul/grub
<anton_may> oh ja sorry
<jan__> yes
<anton_may> :(
<Kilos> :D
<anton_may> look for
<anton_may> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<anton_may> see it?
<jan__> Look where? no
<Kilos> in nano man toppie
<Kilos> did you run sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Kilos> need to use down arrow there
<jan__> It says gn nano somethin....
<anton_may> lol
<jan__> then etc fefaul/grub
<jan__> d
<Kilos> wat drink jy
<Kilos> of wat rook jy
<jan__>   GNU nano 2.2.6            File: /etc/defaul/grub 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Kilos> close the other one
<Kilos> ctrl +x
<jan__> ok what must I edit?
<anton_may> YaY - Do you see the line with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<jan__> I see the quiet splash
<Kilos> arrow down to that line
<anton_may> Change the that line so it looks like this - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=vesafb:off quiet splash"
<jan__> ok done and now?
<anton_may> press ctrl & x
<anton_may> ctrl + x
<anton_may> will ask to modify the file
<anton_may> then press y for yes
<anton_may> and then will exit
<jan__> Hey magic - suddenly system looks healthier than kde!
<Kilos> lol
<anton_may> ok now run - sudo update-grub
<anton_may> let me know ehn you have updated grub
<anton_may> when
<anton_may> urg
<jan__> done update grub
<anton_may> sudo shutdown -r now
<anton_may> eish today i'm super lazy, but that is is because I'm wearing a cape
<anton_may> and?
<jan__> sorry guys, still unchanged
<anton_may> interresting
<jan__> It does seem to be reacting a bit better
<anton_may> meaning
<jan__> the menus seem to be working but reacting sluggish, hakkerig
<anton_may> ok
<jan__> but not freezing any more
<anton_may> Mmmm.....i wonder
 * Kilos wonders too
<jan__> Getting worse again
<Kilos> kde is a good cure
<anton_may> can you open terminal again?
<Kilos> heat probs?
<jan__> Almost like running out of memory
<anton_may> yip that is what i want you to check
<jan__> Temps seem fine, cpu 38, MB 39
<jan__> cores 60
<anton_may> in terminal type free -m
<jan__>       total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<jan__> Mem:          4042       1916       2125        207         76       1007
<jan__> -/+ buffers/cache:        832       3209
<jan__> Swap:         4057          0       4057
<anton_may> nope memory is sharp
<Kilos> one app hasnt upgraded i think
<anton_may> Ok, next step --> Download and install http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Kilos> old unity used to do this to me
<jan__> Its here already
<anton_may> ubuntu tweak?
<jan__> yes'
<anton_may> kewl can you open it?
<jan__> yes its open
<anton_may> go to janitor
<jan__> about 350 MB to clean
<anton_may> ok clean
<jan__> Cool clean
<anton_may> and how is it now?
<jan__> still reacting like the hiccups
<Kilos> sjoe
<jan__> For example if I click on Thunderbird which is open it does not react
<anton_may> brb
<jan__> Top menu like skype and temp monitor seem to be working better
<jan__> task bar at left is problem
<Kilos> ai! unity
<Kilos> if i get to OZ ill download 16.04 in unity favour as well
<jan__> but cannot open mail even from top menu
<jan__> anton_may,  what does brb mean?
<jan__> so Kilos unity works in Oz?
<Kilos> no ill have uncapped
<Kilos> be right back =brb
<jan__> ok thks
<anton_may> back
<jan__> Hi anton_may  is there a future for my unity?
<anton_may> i don't know is it possible to teamviewer to your pc?
<jan__> I should think so
<jan__> Have done it before and the browser seems to be ok
<anton_may> can you pvt message me the details theni can login and have a looksy?
<jan__> what do you need ? 
<jan__> My Ubuntu login password? 
<anton_may> nope hold on
<anton_may> so while i'm waiting what else is potting?
<anton_may> and his back from outer space
<Langjan> anton_may, I have disabled most of my startup aps, now getting black screen, will have to try to get back
<anton_may> ok
<Langjan> what can I do from recovery mode?
<anton_may> are you in recovery mode now?
<Langjan> yes
<anton_may> whats on the screen?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> recovery menu options
<Langjan> 9 of them
<Langjan> Filesystem state read only
<Langjan> sorry filesystem menu
<Langjan> state read only
<Langjan> then 9 menu options
<anton_may> ok with u now
<Langjan> thks
<anton_may> Ok, when you booted it when straight to recovery mode?
<Langjan> no I took it there
<Langjan> when I booted it gave a black screen
<anton_may> with a login prompt?
<Langjan> then rebooted to get to recovery mode
<Langjan> no, 
<anton_may> have you got an external drive?
<Langjan> yes
<anton_may> drop to shell from the list there
<Langjan> sorry you have me lost there
<Langjan> oh ok 
<anton_may> enter your password
<Langjan> no shell option in list
<anton_may> then you will be at prompt
<anton_may> sorry what is the options again
<Langjan> im in recovery mode menu, option are resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, fsck, grub, network, root and system-summary 
<anton_may> select root
<Langjan> ok the I get a terminal
<anton_may> enter your password
<Langjan> command not found...?
<anton_may> does it ask to enter your password?
<Langjan> no it says root@jan-System-Product-Name:~#
<anton_may> ok 
<anton_may> type cd /
<Langjan> ok
<anton_may> type ls
<Langjan> after cd in same line? 
<anton_may> nope
<anton_may> first type cd / and then enter - sorry
<Langjan> ok
<anton_may> then type ls and then enter
<Langjan> ok done 
<anton_may> do you see Home
<Langjan> there is a home es
<Langjan> yes
<anton_may> ok somehow Xorg went bonkers 
<Langjan> Greek to me but sounds like youre on a track
<anton_may> we can reinstall ubuntu desktop, but first lets make a backup of you home directory
<Langjan> no prob its already backed up
<anton_may> so your home dir is backed up if somethig does go wrong?
<Langjan> yes
<anton_may> please confirm press [Y/n]
<Langjan> its on my lapie im using now and my external drive
<anton_may> ok lets do it
<Langjan> ok
<anton_may> first we need to mount as read write as in recovery it only mounts as read-only
<anton_may> type mount -o rw,remount / press enter
<Langjan> is hat an o or a 0 zero?
<anton_may> o as in Oscar
<Langjan> theres a whole lot of feedback here now 
<anton_may> ok just type cd and then enter
<anton_may> then re-enter the command
<Langjan> same result  
<anton_may> ok try with sudo - sudo mount -o rw,remount /
<Langjan> Same result, ends with  "for many more details, say man 8 mount
<anton_may> so type everything between these quotes "sudo mount -o rw,remount /"
<anton_may> remember the forward slash
<Langjan> just goes back to prompt
<anton_may> perfect
<Langjan> oh!
<anton_may> then it mean the root directory is read write mounted
<Langjan> ok
<anton_may> now type between the quotes "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" and then enter. This will probably take a while. Let me know if there are problem after issuing the command
<Langjan> ok thks
<anton_may> command all good? No issues with dependencies?
<Langjan> failed to fetch quite  list
<Kilos> ai!
<anton_may> can you ping www.google.co.za
<Langjan> by ping you mean?
<anton_may> type ping www.google.co.za and then enter.
<Kilos> see if you have connection
<anton_may> It should say reply
<Langjan> in the terminal? 
<anton_may> or destination unreachable
<anton_may> yip
<Langjan> command not foound
<anton_may> ping
<anton_may> between the quote "ping www.google.co.za"
<Langjan> unkown host
<anton_may> ok
<anton_may> between the quotes "ping 8.8.8.8"
<Langjan> network is unreachable
<anton_may> network cable plugged in or does it connec wirelessly?
<Langjan> cable connected
<Langjan> updates have been showing unable to downlload package files since a day or two
<anton_may> mm ok
<anton_may> is it a desktop?
<Langjan> same happened on my laptop this morning...
<Langjan> yes its a desktop
<anton_may> if you look in the back where the cable connects is there any activity?
<Langjan> light is on
<Langjan> should it flicker? its just on
<anton_may> there should be flickering
<Langjan> sorry, its also flashing on the side
<Langjan> flickering
<anton_may> between the quotes "ping 10.0.0.4"
<Langjan> network is unreachable
<anton_may> between quotes  type "ifconfig" and then enter
<Langjan> ok no errors what would you like from feedback? 
<anton_may> should give you an ip address of 10.0.0.x
<Langjan> Link encap: Local loopback
<Langjan> then net address and mask
<Langjan> inet address
<anton_may> ok so you don't have an ip address
<anton_may> ok, you have the ubuntu installation?
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> the cd?
<anton_may> yip, but do you want unity or switch to kde or something else?
<anton_may> comfortable with unity?
<Langjan> Is unity as bad as kl says?
<Langjan> Im very comfy with unity
<anton_may> no not really, it just boils down personal preference.
<anton_may> then just boot from the cd and do a fresh installation
<Langjan> ok will do many thnks for alll the time and help
<anton_may> no probs, i think the problems started from a while back
<magespawn> anton_may: why are you stopping now? unrepairable?
<anton_may> wanted to reinstall the desktop, but he doesn't have an ip address in recovery mode. He also said that the updates hasn't been happening for the last two days
<anton_may> i suspect there is more problems than jsut xorg not working
<magespawn> could well be right
<magespawn> would the network auto configure in recovery? would it not have to be manually set?
<anton_may> dhcp does work in recovery, so it should've gotten an ip
<anton_may> but I would rather do a fresh installation. Will be quicker than try to resolve any other issues that might pop up with ubuntu desktop reinstallation
<Langjan> So is the concensus fresh install guys?  
<magespawn> +1
<anton_may> +1
<Langjan> OK thks
<Langjan> Not a major issue but I will lose a few latest emails, no easy way to get the .thunderbird folder out?
<anton_may> it is in you home dir
<Langjan> yes
<anton_may> is the pc still on?
<Langjan> yes
<anton_may> plug in you external drive
<Langjan> ok just as ec
<Langjan> plugged in
<anton_may> between quotes type "cd /media" and enter
<anton_may> then type ls and enter
<anton_may> ?
<Langjan> the terminal has gone past ~# and does not seem to be responding
<anton_may> ok well not an issue, boot from cd
<anton_may> it goes toa  desktop when you boot from the cd
<Langjan> phew! CD drive not opening...
<anton_may> lol time for a new box jan
<Langjan> looks like
<magespawn> is this a desktop?
<anton_may> yip
<magespawn> ah well at lest the parts are relatively cheap
<Langjan> can I try boot from live memory stick
<anton_may> yes you can do that too
<magespawn> what email is it? not something like google?
<Langjan> Thunderbird. reboot by powering off?
<anton_may> yip then boot from the flash drive
<anton_may> brb little boys room
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sjoe
 * Kilos giggles at is unity as bad as kl says
<Kilos> Langjan how clean is that pc inside
<Kilos> maybe a ram reseat can help
<Kilos> and a good blowjob
<bushtech> and oil the fans and clean them while you're in there
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<bushtech> dag kilos, others
<anton_may> back
<anton_may> yea a cleanup inside will do too
<Kilos> something not happy in that pc
<Kilos> 2 weeks ago we did a reinstall
<Langjan> OK thks will do a bit of maintenance and see. Kilos that was the lappie
<Kilos> ok
<anton_may> yea i do a fresh installation once a year
<Kilos> but also on unity
<Kilos> hehe i enjoy teasing about unity
<Kilos> ty for helpinh him anton_may 
<Langjan> jys soos 'n ou vrou mety 'n natbroek oor unity
<Kilos> hahaha
<anton_may> yea no probs, like I said I think there is more under lying issues than just Xorg or driver issues with the system
 * Kilos smiles at my smoothly running kde
<anton_may> lol 
<Langjan> thks anton_may  reaaly appreciate the help
<anton_may> no probs
<Kilos> see Langjan when you logged on i knew you broke something
<anton_may> have booted from the flash drive yet?
<Kilos> could see by the way you combed your hair this morning
<Langjan> Kilos, I put the boot part on my stick in a folder, seems I broke that also
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> holy moly old man
<Kilos> what are you smoking
<Langjan> can I put it back where it was?  
<Langjan> pot
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> how did you break it
<Kilos> look at it in disks
<Kilos> see if it still shows as mbr
<Kilos> then just delete all other files and use unetbootin to make a new one
<Kilos> or try it in another usb port first
<Kilos> how could that break
<Langjan> ok just a sec
<Kilos> dont keep and magnets ear pc stuff
<Kilos> any
<Kilos> and dont keep sticks near magnets
<Langjan> It shows bootable, let me try again
<anton_may> When it does boot up you can copy your .thunderbird from the current system to your external drive
<Langjan> ok many thks anton_may , have a good day.
<anton_may> i would suggest to backup you whole home directory as this is where all the config files for programs, browser settings, etc are stored. So in future when you have to do restore you just restore you home diretory and all the settings are back as is was. Even if you reinstall the programs
<Langjan> thks anton_may  I do that at least once a month
<Kilos> you can do that with rsync daily weekly monthly or when ever suits you
<Kilos> oh that backup tool on unity actually worked well iirc
<anton_may> dailey then the amount is only as much as how much were added to the directory
<anton_may> wait what....kilos gave a compliment to unity oh.my.gawd!
<Kilos> dejadup i think it was called
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Langjan> good to know thks
<Kilos> i played lots in unity
<Langjan> and Kilos is waking up
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> waqking up??
<Kilos> i woke up and went to kde
<anton_may> meh, before i know it i'm in terminal doing work
<Kilos> work is inclined to teach one bad habits
<anton_may> i know i know
<anton_may> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<anton_may> Ok peeps have a great easter weekend. Hope it is a great one. Jan if you need help, just pop a mail in the ubuntu list and I will respond.
<superfly> cheers anton_may, have a great Easter weekend too!
<anton_may> ciao
<Kilos> cherers
<Langjan> back Kilos, you there? 
<Kilos> yessir
<Langjan> kan ek weer pla asb?
<Kilos> natuurlik
<Langjan> thks 
<Kilos> moenie vra om te pla nie
<Kilos> pla net
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wat is nou stukkend
<Langjan> I have a 1GB stick I want to make bootable and dedicate to that no more mesing with it, sio have formatted with disks, now just load iso via unet?
<Kilos> too small
<Kilos> iso normally i.2g
<Langjan> oh, need more than 1 gig?
<Kilos> 2 gig is the bestest
<Kilos> ceck the size of the iso
<Kilos> 1.2g?
<Langjan> roperties say iso is 1 Gb maybe I'm lucky? 
<Kilos> try but i dont hink you actully have 1g space on a 1g stick
<Kilos> unetbootin should tell you not enough space
<Langjan> Properties say 442 kb used, 1Gb free, maybe not formatted properly?
<Kilos> run unetootin
<Langjan> its open
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> iso already there
<Kilos> then go for it
<Langjan> In "space used" what do I set it to?
<Kilos> dont change anything
<Kilos> it will decide
<Kilos> on a large stick you can save some for other stuff
<Langjan> doesnt pick up stick, says try format to fat32
<Kilos> isnt the stick formatted
<Langjan> wll it said format failed for some reason
<Kilos> oh format it then
<Kilos> right click format if that option is available
<Kilos> otherwise gpated or disks will format it as well
<Kilos> whew gparted
<Langjan> It's 1,021 Gb
<Kilos> ok try put iso now
<Langjan> loading
<Langjan> Whats best DVD drive to shop for?
<Kilos> i never had any luck with a 1g stick
<Kilos> they all made in japa china or taiwan
<Langjan> its because you dont use unity
<Kilos> i have lg and pioneers and both work
<Langjan> whats best dvd drive to shop for?
<Kilos> i was using unity man to try get kde iso on a 1g sticjk
<Langjan> mine was lg
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> you most likely watch too many dvds
<Langjan> hardly ever, proably rusted from not being used 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> try different dvds in it
<Kilos> nothing in there rusts i think
<Kilos> they just stop working
<Kilos> this lappy also needs one
<Langjan> out of space, you were right
<Kilos> but with unetbootin who cares about dvds
<Kilos> ha
<Kilos> ha
<Kilos> 'ha
<Langjan> ok going to practice now, chat again later
<Kilos> sien
<Kilos> im not as look as dumb i am
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> hmm...
<Wolfeyes> evening everyone
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> heya Kilos
<Kilos> superfly you working?
<superfly> Not at the moment. On my phone. 
<Kilos> just checking
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Watching the banana bread in the oven 
<Kilos> yum thats lekker kos
<superfly> Normally I'd be wrestling children at this time, but the Mrs took them while I was busy making the banana bread 
<Kilos> thoughtful of her hey
<Kilos> you get a break
<Kilos> watching bread bake isnt hard work
<superfly> My feet are thankful for the break. 
<Kilos> your feet? geeks dont work with thier feet
<Kilos> bafana bafana does
<superfly> Kilos: I have arthritis
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> arthritus in the feet?
<Kilos> and where else
<Kilos> inetpro trek die vlieg my been?
<superfly> Kilos: just feet/ankles
<Kilos> wow serious
<Kilos> alkalise your system
<Kilos> shame man that sucks
<Kilos> ive had in elbows and thumb joints
<Kilos> cant imagine the pain in ankles 
<Kilos> djoe
<Kilos> sjoe as welll
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
<magespawn> exit
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-25
<Kilos> o/
<Cryterion> Mornings
<dlPhreak> Good morning
<jan__> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi jan__ 
<jan__> hoesit?
<Kilos> you not watching rugby
<Kilos> ok dankie en daar
<jan__> no whos playing?
<jan__> ok dankie
<Kilos> kings and brumbies i think
<Kilos> hehe
<jan__> foregone conclusion
<jan__> bad news here
<jan__> fresh install same result
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> have you cleaned the thing
<Kilos> have you pulled out ram cards and reaseated them
<Kilos> and blown away all dust on motherboard and cpu fan and heatsink
<jan__> Yes done all that. It runs beautiful until I do something on the task bar, which is set to hide. Then it creates tails behind drag and drops and the taskbar freezes with mirrored duplicates
<jan__> If I click on an app it does not open, seems to try and then freezes and you see spots where the cursor moves
<jan__> Wonder if its not a graphics problem?
<jan__> Browser opens fine...
<Kilos> try without graphics card in
<Kilos> use onboard graphics
<Kilos> first try isolate the problem hardware
<jan__> Dont know if I have graphics card or just onboard graphics
<Kilos> check
<Kilos> or
<Kilos> wait
<jan__> You think its hardware prob?
<Kilos> type in
<Kilos> lshw
<Kilos> or look where monitor cable goes in
<Kilos> oh and
<jan__> It gives output but warns I must run as super user
<Kilos> was the prob the same after install or only after you put backup /home in
<Kilos> do sudo lshw then
<jan__> I didn't do much before putting home in so dont really know
<jan__> sudo lshw
<jan__> ok
<Kilos> install again but leave home backup
<Kilos> that will see if it not perhaps something wrong in your  /home
<jan__> ok theres a big output, what do you need?
<Kilos> look for grapics card
<Kilos> but
<Kilos> look where monitor plugs in at the back
<bushtech> do an update/upgrade straight after install
<bushtech> maybe something missing software wise
<Kilos> if next to audio sockets then  onboard
<jan__> its away from audio sockets
<Kilos> like by the othe large pci slots
<Kilos> see if there is a card you can remove
<jan__> yes
<bushtech> what type of graphics card?
<jan__> will have to open up to see on hardware? 
<jan__> hi bushtech 
<jan__> thanks for helping
<jan__> sorry we have guests, will have to chat later guys
<Kilos> ok
<bushtech> Hi  jan kilos
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<bushtech> jan_  dont have to open box. lspci | grep VGA in terminal will tell you
<Kilos> if its not an intel card they messd up yesterday doing intel drivers
<Kilos> well have to get back to that when guests leave
<jan__> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<jan__> hi Kilos 
<jan__> sorry about that
<jan__> and bushtech 
<Kilos> np
<jan__> Did you see graphics? It's Intel
<Kilos> so the plugin graphics card is also intel?
<jan__> Dunno, is that what showed with lspci?
<Kilos> i would reinstall and run without putting you /home backup there
<jan__> Motherboard is Asus
<Kilos> maybe something in the backup is corrupt
<jan__> Ok then how do I find out where and what is corrupt in backup?
<Kilos> it was working before
<Kilos> thats the tricky part
<jan__> It was perfect for a long time, suddenly but perhaps I shouls start by not reinstalling that app that deleted the duplicates
<Kilos> run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade on new install and see if the problem is still there
<jan__> thge day after I did it the prob started
<Kilos> oh
<jan__> Running that now, 5 minutes to go
<jan__> Sorry, 8 mins
<Kilos> np
<jan__> now its 5 mins, depends on download speed
<Kilos> yes and what size package its downloading
<jan__> Ja but varying time is due to speed
<jan__> Interesting, I searched for best mirror and Zimbabwe came up
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> they been working
<jan__> Maybe their Scottish president woke them up
<Kilos> lol
<jan__> Robbie Mc Gabe
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> see that 5 mins was for a certain package
<Kilos> not for the whole job
<jan__> Some heavy upgrades, hope it helps
<jan__> Today is main day in Christian calendar
<Kilos> if it works fine then you just need to see what is important in the backups
<jan__> You mean if I reinstall? 
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> we need to isolate what is causing the problem
<jan__> Will have to do them one by one
<jan__> so you feel its a software prob?
<Kilos> i have an old pc that the inboard graphis is stuffed but works well with and nvidia card in
<Kilos> im hoping
<Kilos> software is easier to replace
<jan__> Aye!
<Kilos> and cheaper
<jan__> But will have to shop for a new dvd drive
<Kilos> graphics cards are expensive
<Kilos> they not too expensive iirc
<Kilos> under R200
<Kilos> graphics are big bucks
<jan__> Do I need extra graphics card 
<jan__> ?
<Kilos> lets see what happens first with clean install 
<Kilos> only if onboard one packs up
<jan__> Ok but what is purpose of graphics card if there is one in the box/
<Kilos> only serious gaming needs fancy graphics cards
<jan__> Thats what I mean, I dont do gaming
<jan__> What's whoopsie? whoopsie (0.2.24.6ubuntu2) over (0.2.24.5)
<jan__> Funny names...
<jan__> My Thunderbird folder is 4,1 Gb, could that be a problem?
<jan__> also running dist-upgrade, another big run...
<jan__> I'm now beginning to wonder if prob was not with mirror, it was messing around with updates for a few days prior to problems
<Kilos> no tb should be ok
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> maybe that too
<Kilos> is it running fine now
<jan__> It looks fine but I dont want to do much before updates are complete and restart
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> do nothing till rebooted
<jan__> Thats the best command you can give to any African
<Kilos> lol
<jan__> In Adfrikaans: sit op jou gat tot iemand jou skop
<Kilos> hahaha
<jan__> Why did my irc pick me up as jan_ and not Langjan?
<Kilos> when you changed to the pc you were working on
<Kilos>  do /nick Langjan
<jan__> Its the same one, just new install 
<Kilos> here no in terminal
<Kilos> thats better
<Langjan> You wizard Kilos 
<Kilos> which pc you here with
<Kilos> your laptp
<Langjan> the problem one
<Kilos> o
<Langjan> desktop
<Kilos> oh thats why
<Langjan> ok updates complete let me reboot, see you netnou
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> if the prob is in the backups then dont use them on the lappy
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> No luck, the moment I try to open Thunderbird it does the same
<Langjan> Or the other apps, it shows they are open but they dont show up on the screen
<Langjan> you there Kilos ?
<Langjan> Let me do reinstall then try without Home
<Langjan> Kilos?
<Kilos> hyere sorry
<Kilos> lemme catch up
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Langjan you gonna clean install?
<Langjan> All the icons work if I open them its only Thunderbird that messes up  
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> so maybe tbird is sick
<Kilos> you wanna try fix or go clean install route
<Langjan> Thunderbird seems to open but hides behind somewhere and is not visible
<Kilos> try delete .thundebird
<Langjan> Let me delete tbird folder and see what happens 
<Langjan> yes 
<Kilos> then install synaptic
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> aptitude
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Kilos> then sudo aptitude reinstall thunderbird
<Langjan> must I uninstal it first?
<Kilos> that will make a new tb file
<Kilos> ok sudo aptitude remove thinderbird
<Langjan> Well if I open it now it will make a new tb file anyway
<Kilos> or even sudo aptitude purge thunderbirb
<Kilos> whew head thumping and typos flowing
<Kilos> keep me informed of what you are doing otherwise i get lost
<Langjan> Now tbird is opening and closing fine, looks like tbird folder is problem
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> check all the others
<Langjan> well I'm not cheering, will be lost without my tbird folder
<Kilos> and add your tb stuff manually
<Kilos> leave that backup .thunderbird
<Langjan> add manually, how?
<Kilos> add acoounts and contacts etc
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> new tbird has no accounts right
<Langjan> right
<Kilos> so enter them manually
<Langjan> how?
<Kilos> on the right there is an icon with many lines showing
<Langjan> you mean start anew? What about all my mail and address books?
<Kilos> tb menu
<Kilos> dont you have that on the laptop?
<Kilos> you can copy .thunderbird from the lappy to this pc
 * Cryterion walks in, farts and then leaves
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
 * Kilos sprays air freshener
<Cryterion> hi guys
<Kilos> you need to sort out your diet
<Langjan> I also have it all on my ext hard drive where I copied it from this morning
<Kilos> try copy the one on lappy
<Kilos> forget ext. thats where you got last one
<Langjan> OK let me try but its basically the same folder...
<Kilos> we think so yes but something in there is causing porbs
<Kilos> probs
<Langjan> Kilos, these .files in Home that are uncoloured, like .bash_history, /home/jan/.xsession-errors etc  - do they do anything?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> thats all your settings and info
<Kilos> the clever guys will know more
<Kilos> messing with .files is tricky
<Kilos> pro renames them before doing anything there
<Langjan> ok pase is running 4 GB of mails into Home
<Langjan> paste
<Kilos> lets hope
<Langjan> yes hhere's hoping...
<Langjan> 2 minutes left
<Kilos> the pc going slow like that was because tb was looking for something it couldnt find or work out
<Kilos> i didnt know it was such a resource hog
<Langjan> 5,4 GB
<Kilos> whew you got lots hey
<Langjan> Yes the Limpopo Bowls thing is half of it
<Kilos> mine is 169 meg
<Langjan> Baby! Ok tbird is up and running, so seems it was a folder prob
<Kilos> yay
<Langjan> Hey what'll I do without you
<Kilos> dont use it again'
<Langjan> Lucky the 'net gets to Oz
<Kilos> im happy prob is sorted
<Langjan> Amazing how it can hide, but I should have followed the clues which seemed to point to tbirdv
<Kilos> yeah something was corrupt in there
<Kilos> i go eat now ok?
<Kilos> just call if you need me
<Kilos> i should hear it from kitchen
<jan__> Kilos, now my irc is messing around
<jan__> eet lekker, chat later
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Hi Kilos all is fine, gonna watch the cricket now
<Langjan> Lekker aand en paasnaweek vir jou, hoop daar is goeie nuus volgende week oor jou visum
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> slept the whole afternoon away
<Kilos> did you see what is was bushtech ?
<Kilos> something in the .thunderbird folder
<Kilos> would be interesting to know what though. virus or bad script maybe?
<Kilos> evening superfly inetpro and other peeps as well
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> [15:29:58] <Langjan> Hi Kilos all is fine, gonna watch the cricket now
<superfly> [15:30:45] <Langjan> Lekker aand en paasnaweek vir jou, hoop daar is goeie nuus volgende week oor jou visum
<squish102> hmmm hortonworks or cloudera.... that is the question
<Kilos> yeah ty superfly , i crashed
<superfly> Kilos: wish I could do that
<Kilos> ai! kids keep you busy hey
<Kilos> and all the work
<Kilos> need to take a break from extra stuff after debconf
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<pavlushka> Kilos, o/
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> কেমন আছেন কিলোস? Kilos, How are you?
<Kilos> bad head day, slept all afternoon
<Kilos> how are you?
<Kilos> and looks like west indies are going to give us a hiding
<pavlushka> I feared so by missing a guest in our channel.
<pavlushka> I am fine!
<Kilos> i closed nearly all channels so things were quiet here
<Kilos> ill be back tomorrow
<Kilos> email me a good curry
<pavlushka> you are welcome anytime!
<Kilos> ty
<pavlushka> and sure, I'll try, lol
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> so you do watch cricket!
<Kilos> yes when nothing better to do
<Kilos> and T20 is quick with lots of action
<pavlushka> having some problem with irc, trying to reconnect, be back
<pavlushka> its a test "the quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog"
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> my last two characters getting truncated in every post here
<Kilos> hi wolf
<Kilos> eys as well
<Kilos> Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> hey Kilos
<Wolfeyes> or is that- hey ki
<Kilos> lol
<Wolfeyes> los as well :-P
<Kilos> pavlushka look at running mtr and see if it helps keep you connected
<Kilos> i go eat
<pavlushka> sure, have a fantastic meal!
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> 9 off 5 balls
<Kilos> 3 off 4
<Kilos> we lose
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<superfly> morning inetpro!
<pavlushka> any one there!!!!
<inetpro> how are the boys?
<Kilos> yip
<pavlushka> I guess my posting problem has been solved!
<pavlushka> inetpro, boys are good! so far, so good.
<pavlushka> Kilos, I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure hexchat, looks like it solved the problem.
<pavlushka> no, it isn't.
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> pavlushka: what's the problem?
<Kilos> what is xchat doing? pavlushka 
<pavlushka> lets see,
<Kilos> just delete .xchat and apttitude remove xchat xchat data the 
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install xchat
<inetpro> what is the problem?
<Kilos> he said some thing about post deprecating
<Kilos> whatever that moght be
<Kilos> might
<pavlushka> I am using hexchat as irc client and the problem is the last two character of every post I cant see, 
<pavlushka> whether its your's or mine.
<inetpro> pavlushka: KDE or Unity or something else?
<pavlushka> trying xchat, lets see.
<inetpro> oom Kilos, what desktop is he using?
<Kilos> xfce i think
<inetpro> I'm sure konversation will work on xfce as well
<Kilos> ja
<pavlushka> inetpro, konversation will install the range of kde desktop with it.
<Kilos> stop with the oom stuff , lately im more tired and weaker, you guys are making me old
<inetpro> pavlushka: it will just install an aditional dependancy library or two
<Kilos> pavlushka use hexchat
<inetpro> definitely not the whole range of kde desktop apps
<pavlushka> yes, the problem I am having is with hexchat.
<Kilos> wasnt xchat not supported anymore
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> then why say xchat
<pavlushka> so far it was better than the other, atleast to me.
<Kilos> you can also try weechat
<pavlushka> ok
<inetpro> or irssi
<Kilos> maybe the problem isnt with the irc clients
<Kilos> when last did you apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Kilos> inetpro did you follow oom jans saga
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> thunderbird affected whole pc
<inetpro> what happened?
<Kilos> we had to delete .thunderbird and get his .thunderbird from his laptop
<Kilos> it like hung /froze the whole pc
<Kilos> if we get his .thunderbird can one find the prob with it
<inetpro> is that a question?
<Kilos> took like three installs with using backup of home to find it was tb nothing else
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i mean will one be able to read .tb and find the =error
<Kilos> someone that can understand that stuff i mean
<inetpro> that's like asking, if I start my car can I find the problem?
<pavlushka> one thing, I changed the hexchat font to local unicode but just now changed to serif
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro they word nou erger as ekke
<pavlushka> lol @ car thing!
<Kilos> with cars normally if it can start i can hear and pinpoint probs
<Kilos> car tuned ears
<inetpro> a car can sound pretty healthy despite many underlying problems
<Kilos> ok so .tb is hopeless for troubleshooting
<inetpro> if there's no wheels it will take you nowhere
<Kilos> anyway not serious, its working
<Kilos> but somewhere the backup tool messed up
<pavlushka> may be its a good news that changing to default font, fixed the issue but dont know if I restart the client, the problem might pop up.
<Kilos> ill tell the old man its a unity problem hehe
<Kilos> only change font sizes
<inetpro> it's simple logics, keep using the process of elimination to narrow the problem down 
<Kilos> otherwise leave things standard
<pavlushka> hmm, cp
<Kilos> pavlushka dont fiddle with everything
<Kilos> default settings work well with most apps
<Kilos> only if you use kde can you play around
<pavlushka> I changed the font to fix Bengali font issue, it created this problem
 * Kilos ducks
<pavlushka> ha ha ha lol.
<Kilos> you using 16.04 pavlushka 
<pavlushka> and I dont know what will happen to my bengali fonts, yes I am using 16.04
<Kilos> its not stable yet man
<Kilos> watch when the dev guys have meetings and see what all they are still fixing
<pavlushka> I am testing it, got involved.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> then you must file bug reports 
<inetpro> must?
<Kilos> so they can fix it
<Kilos> well if you testing for them you help them by filing bug reports , not so
<pavlushka> 1st thing, its a 3rd party package, 2nd I changed the default.
<Kilos> then the hexchat guys should get that info
<Kilos> it will save thousands of others having the same problem
<pavlushka> I asked them in #hexchat, no one replied.
<Kilos> eish
<pavlushka> they replied to others, not said a word to me.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you combed you hair the wrong way again
<pavlushka> dont know what's the catch but I fixed it now.
<pavlushka> lol @ that
<Kilos> fixed is good
<Kilos> not lekker when things dont work properly
<Kilos> lekker=nice
<Kilos> or pleasant
<pavlushka> ya, getting used to.
<inetpro> pavlushka: giving feedback of a fix is a good way to ensure they respond next time you have a problem
<pavlushka> at least you are nice, Kilos , and inetpro , I am gonna do that now.
<Kilos> spreading ubuntu is my goal
<Kilos> and befriending peeps from all over the world
<Kilos> soon i take a three months break
<pavlushka> going to australia, I guess!
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> hopefully
<pavlushka> but three months is a long time Kilos!
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> long holiday
<pavlushka> although I'll keep you posted by emails.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ill be on irc 
<Kilos> but timezones are 9 hours apart
<pavlushka> not a problem.
<Kilos> they are utc -11 i think
<Kilos> or +11
<pavlushka> even better, lol
<inetpro> Kilos: you can work at night and sleep during the day
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have lots of catching up to do
<inetpro> just catch up in between
<Kilos> no time to sleep
<inetpro> your presence here is more important
<Kilos> tell debs that
<inetpro> haha :-)
<pavlushka> just poke in and say hi everyday, that will do.
<Kilos> she will say whaaaaaat?
<Kilos> i will
<Kilos> early mornings its their 4pm
<pavlushka> morning is good.
<Kilos> you wake up too late pavlushka 
<pavlushka> how come you know?????
<Kilos> we start here at 7am about
<pavlushka> I have some other morning routine to do which is outside.
<Kilos> well ill leave you messages with maaz or QA
<Kilos> oh inetpro 
<Kilos> have you noticed
<Kilos> QA is helping there for a bit
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> till pavlushka gets to running an ibid there
<Kilos> #ubuntu-bd
<pavlushka> sure, thanks, its really fun getting help from QA.
<Kilos> but after debconf maybe its a good idea to upgrade her
<pavlushka> of course, she knows everything.
<Kilos> she still burps
<pavlushka> didn't tried that.
<pavlushka> no not to me.
<Kilos> when she doesnt understand something she says burp
<Kilos> the upgrade doesnt
<pavlushka> to me , she says huh?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> or that doesnt seem to agree with me
<pavlushka> sometimes she says got it and then again she says huh?
<Kilos> dont corrupt her
<Kilos> maybe its a good idea to sleep now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> night inetpro pavlushka superfly 
<Kilos> :D
<pavlushka> night Kilos 
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> why what
<pavlushka> night inetpro !
<inetpro> Kilos: do you still use tzwatch?
<inetpro> good night pavlushka
<Kilos> have i ever inetpro ?
<inetpro> am sure I told you about it before
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> sudo apt install tzwatch
<Kilos> done
<inetpro> then create a file cale ~/.tzlist
<inetpro> add two lines as an example:
<inetpro> Pacific/Auckland
<inetpro> Africa/Johannesburg
<inetpro> then execute tzwatch
<Kilos> why aukland
<Kilos> can it be melbourne
<inetpro> will show you the time in those places you add there
<inetpro> obviously
<inetpro> add as many different timezones as you want
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> then view the time in the different cities all at ones
<inetpro> at once as well
<inetpro> adding timezones is actually as simple as 'tzwatch -c'
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> messed up
<inetpro> timezone for Melbourne is 'Australia/Melbourne'
<Kilos> added first africa and it sees jhb but now dunno how to add
<inetpro> just modify the .tzlist file by hand if you messed up
<Kilos> first time it asked
<inetpro> easy enough tofigure out 
<inetpro> to figure*
<Kilos> ok ty ill carry on with that tomorrow
<inetpro> add the different zones and edit file by hand to sort the times correctly afterwards
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> it went hidden
<Kilos> night sir
<inetpro> it's a dot file
<Kilos> be good tomorrow
<Kilos> yes but other .files show
<Kilos> when i made that one a .file it disappeared
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> goeie nag oom
<Kilos> too tires
<Kilos> tired
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<inetpro> gaan slaap nou en moenie my die skuld gee more as jy moeg is nie
<Kilos> dankie vir die hulp
<Kilos> hahahaha
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> :D
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-26
<pavlushka> o/ all
<theblazehen> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> hi theblazehen !!
<pavlushka> hi, is it actually the-blaze-hen? theblazehen !
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Yup!
<pavlushka> and hen means? (to my knowledge hen = fowl)
<pavlushka> lol
<theblazehen> Part of surname (Henderson), after I forgot my password to my theblaze accounts
<pavlushka> sorry, no offense
<pavlushka> theblazehen, So, how are you today?
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Pretty decent, and you?
<pavlushka> looks like not very decent, but good, thanks
<pavlushka> about me, looks like not very decent, but good, thanks
<theblazehen> How exactly do you mean?
<pavlushka> theblazehen, that I made fun with your surname, but mistakenly, Henderson sounds strong to me.
<theblazehen> Ah, no that was cool. Was wondering about the "looks like not very decent, but good"
<pavlushka> thanks, It cleared a heavy air from my lungs!
<theblazehen> Haha, it's cool :) Was wondering what you were even saying no offence for..
<pavlushka> theblazehen, but you can recover your password for theblaze A/C.
<pavlushka> just need the email address to confirm.
<theblazehen> Not if you lost the password (and username..) for you email account 5 years ago
<pavlushka> ha ha ha, in that case, I have nothing to say.
<Kilos> morning all.
<Kilos> lotsa rugger today
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<Kilos> langjans prob was some corruption in .thunderbird
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos !!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> oh Cryterion ^^3
<pavlushka> Cryterion, the burp guy!!!!!!
<Cryterion> Morning
<Kilos> no he was helping the old man as well
<pavlushka> I am just kidding, see I remember his lines, So I remembered him as well.
<pavlushka> "why fart and waste it when you can burp and taste it", lol
<Kilos> oh that
<pavlushka> Morning Cryterion !!!
<Kilos> he is most likely afk
 * pavlushka burps
<Kilos> saterday mornings they all go shopping
 * Cryterion hates shopping
<Kilos> haha who doesnt
<Kilos> women love shopping
 * Cryterion agrees with pavlushka
<Cryterion> try sending them without that plastic card
<Kilos> lol
 * pavlushka at last got it
<pavlushka> lol
<Quetza> Hi, does anyone know how I can find Andrea Foster? She used to be involved in the Durban Linux scene
<Kilos> hi Quetza mail william , he might know
<Kilos> and welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> or look on G+ at the dbnlug people
<Kilos> feel free to hangout here
<pavlushka> Kilos, I never tried but is it possible to upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS directly? I think it very much possible.
<Kilos> yes you can upgrade lts releases
<Kilos> but i wouldnt untill its officilly releases
<Kilos> they were working on that this last week still
<pavlushka> yes, I am talking about the official release.
<Quetza> Thanks Kilos. Who's William?
<Kilos> william walter kinghorn Quetza 
<Cryterion> he's also dbnlug I think
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> are you with them too Cryterion 
<Cryterion> waiting to meet up with everyone
<Cryterion> I'm in the same small place as williamk
<Cryterion> most of us seem to be south coast
<Kilos> ah
<Quetza> is he still at dut.ac.za?
<Kilos> Quetza see pm
<Kilos> yes
<Quetza> great, thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Quetza> Are there any good cloud hosting providers in ZA that people are using? 
<Kilos> hang around for a reply
<Kilos> i keep everything here
<Kilos> Maaz google cloud hosyin providers in south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: "Cloud Server - Cloud Computing | Internet Solutions" http://www.cloud.is.co.za/ :: "Public or Private Cloud Solutions, Managed Hosting, SaaS ..." http://cloud.dimensiondata.com/mea/en/ :: "Cloud Server Hosting | Cloud Hosting South Africa | Microsoft ..." http://www.afrihost.com/site/product/cloud_hosting :: "all things cloud - South Africa"
<Maaz> https://cloud.co.za/ :: "VPS Hosting - Cloud Based Virtual Hosting - Webafrica" https://www.webafrica.co…
<Kilos> Quetza ^^
<Quetza> quite, but I wondering if people have recommendations for a good one based on personal experience
<Kilos> youll have to wait till the guys get back from sat morning shopping
<pavlushka> How can I upload a po file?
<pavlushka> to LP.
<Kilos> whats a po file
<pavlushka> po file is a offline translatable file.
<magespawn> good evening
<pavlushka> magespawn, good evening !
<pavlushka> Its only me who left here.
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> there are other purkers
<pavlushka> and Kilos ! hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> hmm...
<pavlushka> thats too much hi for a day.
<Kilos> i see zeorin 
<Kilos> unfamiliar nick
<Kilos> hi zeorin welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<pavlushka> zeorin, you are even welcome to ubuntu-bd.
<pavlushka> Kilos, I filed a but and attached the po file to that, lol
<pavlushka> *bug
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> early night tonight, very tiring watching rugby
<Kilos> espesially when your team loses
<Kilos> especially
<magespawn> there was rugby today?
<Kilos> lots
<Kilos> bulls and japs
<Kilos> bulls won
<Kilos> sharks and crusaders
<Kilos> crusaders won
<Kilos> someone beat the cheetahs
<Kilos> stormers playing midnight
<Kilos> ill sleep though
<magespawn> brumbies
<magespawn> not sure about the spelling
<Kilos> ya them
<Kilos> hi Na3iL 
<magespawn> still a bit peeved about the cricket
<Na3iL> hiya Kilos 
<Na3iL> how are you?
<magespawn> i am more of a cricket type person
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> i can enjoy most sports
<Kilos> T20 lekker
<Kilos> tests are boring
<Na3iL> fine as well ty 
<magespawn> all cricket is good, it is cricket afterall
<Kilos> lol
<Na3iL> btw, Kilos I've plan to do another style for the wiki pages of ubuntu africa. I thought if you could find some guys can help me with it
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> arent they busy planning to move the wiki
<Kilos> or is that just the help wiki
<Kilos> saw many mails about it
<Na3iL> I think it's just the help wiki 
<Kilos> ok so now we start looking for peeps that can do wiki pages
<Na3iL> yep
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> lets ask in africa
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-27
<pavlushka> o/ all
<magespawn> hello all
<Kilos> afternoon all
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos!!!
<pavlushka> Kilos, you were busy for something, shopping? with a plastic card ^^?
<Kilos> nono
<pavlushka> Are you okay?
<Kilos> did chores then started compressor and blew laptop and pcs clean
<pavlushka> careful, it might blew the logs.
<Kilos> sttod laptop on its side to wash screen and it looks like moisture came in behind
<Kilos> whole patch that allows more light in
<Kilos> sigh
<pavlushka> my laptop lid is already broken, fixed once, then it broke again, now I am using external monitor.
<Kilos> eish
<pavlushka> my laptop is not a laptop anymore, its a lesktop, external monitor, external mouse, external keyboard, external HD, external sound box, external usb hub......
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> now I am thinking of an external processor, what do you say?
<Kilos> dont try fix what isnt broken
<pavlushka> ya, right
 * pavlushka laughs
<pavlushka> So, send the laptop to your son.
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> it works fine for me
<pavlushka> okay, good!
<bushtech> Kilos: go to chemist and ask for Alcohol prep swabs. very good for cleaning screens/keyboards etc and no liquid involved
<bushtech> comes in a box of 200 swabs
<bushtech> and how about getting langjan to install clamtk antivirus
<Kilos> ty bushtech 
<bushtech> np
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> him magespawn 
<bushtech> hi magespawn
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> bushtech_: to stop what virus?
<inetpro> I like the idea about the swabs
 * inetpro wondering how much they cost
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> my poor screen
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> weird you cant see it on a screenshot
<magespawn> what is wrong Kilos ?
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/2zZJLt50.png
<Kilos> maybe i can get in behind and clean it
<Kilos> see the white water marks on the right
<magespawn> nope
<Kilos> you see where i said weird
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> to the right of that is bright white
<Kilos> and all the way up
<magespawn> probably the lcd/led in the screen itself failing
<Kilos> must have been from the window cleaner
<Kilos> was fine before that
<magespawn> did the liquid get inside the screen at the bottom
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> i had it standing on its side
<Kilos> bottom where the water messed up
<Kilos> top end fine
<magespawn> okay i think i might be missing part of the story here
<magespawn> water messed up?
<Kilos> i stood lappy on its side and sprayed window cleaner on it
<Kilos> then wiped it all clean and dry
<magespawn> ah right, then it looks like the window cleaner has got into the lcd inside the screen
<Kilos> when powering up the side that was at the bottom has water marks where it seems to have added more light
<Kilos> can it be repaired
<magespawn> i do not know of a way to repair the screen, besides replacing it
<Kilos> nono it works still so ill use it like that
<Kilos> sigh such a stupid thing to do
<Kilos> before i would wipe with a slightly damp cloth
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> that is the way to go Kilos 
<Kilos> was too energetic, i did tv and desktop screens first
<magespawn> so the screen shot captures the info going to the screen not actually what you see on the screen
<Kilos> they spotless and work
<magespawn> and the desktop one is the cheep one to replace
<Kilos> dont you see the watermark
<Kilos> lemme try again
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/2A0zaMOs.png
<Kilos> ya man you can see the water mark
<Kilos> all the whiteish stuff thats not same as where we post is the mess
<Kilos> like through squirms nick on the right
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz strong
<Maaz> Kilos My coffee is always strong. If it is too strong for you then add more milk
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: I think you're dreaming
<inetpro> watermark nightmares
<Kilos> about
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> i can see them
<inetpro> in your dreams
<Kilos> cant you see it on the screenshot
<Kilos> yes man
<inetpro> Kilos: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<Kilos> dont you see brighter area by thew blazehen and tumbleweed
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> why, do they not work?
<Kilos> i have turned them off since i got a black screen with kde install 
<Kilos> not this one the one on desktop
<inetpro> was that not just a screen that got dimmed?
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> like on my lappy, have to press Fn+F9 to brighten the screen
<Kilos> thats where water seeped in after washing i think
<Kilos> it only showes on the right
<inetpro> Kilos: I mean to get the black screen to brighten up 
<Kilos> no the only was was ctrl+alt+F12
<Kilos> ask fly he also had that and weed told him what to do
<inetpro> with desktop effects enabled and under accessibility 'Invert' enabled you can press Ctrl+Meta+I to invert your colors
<Kilos> alt+shift+F12
<inetpro> then maybe you can see your watermarks more clearly
<Kilos> its only on 1 third of the screen
<Kilos> whats Meta
<Kilos> the win key?
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> ai! i think mine is control key
<inetpro> I see nothing wrong in your screenshots even after zooming in
<Kilos> ai!
 * Kilos passes glasses over
<inetpro> 03/27 16:20:44 <magespawn> so the screen shot captures the info going to the screen not actually what you see on the screen
<inetpro> think magespawn is right there ^^
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/2A36Rf33.png
<Kilos> if you cant see that you are blinder than i am
<Kilos> took a snap with cell
<inetpro> where do we look this time oom Kilos?
<Kilos> dont you see that link
<Kilos> dont you see water mark thats brighter on the right
<Kilos> stop with the oom
<inetpro> I see what looks like another screenshot, not like a photo
<Kilos> it was a sreenshot of the open pic on the cell memory card
<inetpro> I see what looks like a screenshot of your dolphin file manager
<Kilos> ai! i give up
<inetpro> with lots of white space
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you see two folders at the top
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> two files
<Kilos> maybe i forgot to open the images folder
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> two files in the images folder
<Kilos> now its brain is broken
<Kilos>  Loading meta information failed.
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i give up
 * inetpro don't know Kilos for giving up this easily
<Kilos> yeah well you talk me old with all the oom oom
<Kilos> ill try again
<inetpro> aggenee man 
<Kilos> dom foon willie saam speel nie
<inetpro> it's not so important oom Kilos
<inetpro> oops... I mean Kilos
<Kilos> hahaha
 * inetpro fingers doing the oom thing
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> sorry oo... oops, Kilos
<Kilos> hahahaha jy stout
 * inetpro ?
<inetpro> never!
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/2A4AToUA.jpg
<Kilos> see the whiter spotches right of our chat?
<Kilos> splotches inetpro 
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Hi Kilos, and everyone else
<inetpro> Kilos: ja ne, daai is baie duidelik nou
<Kilos> sjo
<Kilos> e
<Kilos> mission accomplished
<Kilos> i though was going mad
<Kilos> thought
<inetpro> you were almost there
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> but that was not a very clevr move to mess up a good screen like that
<inetpro> hope it fixes itself through vaporisation
<Kilos> i hope so
<Kilos> tempted to leave it in the sun for a while
<inetpro> or should that be evaporation?
<Kilos> evaporisation
<Kilos> even that looks wrong
<Kilos> Maaz spell evaporisation
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: vaporisation
<Kilos> did you ask maaz first
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Evaporation refers to a specific type of vaporization which occurs at temperatures below the boiling point of a liquid
<inetpro> surely the screen emits energy while on?
<Kilos> no warmth
<Kilos> light normally makes heat
<Kilos> i can cancel my trip to debs and buy a gaming laptop
<Kilos> but thats not an option
<Kilos> she will come here and kill me
<bushtech_> inetpro: lanjan's thunderbird problem
<Kilos> yes he should check emails for virii i think
<inetpro> bushtech_: surely that is not caused by a virus
<Kilos> he has 6g of emails
<inetpro> now there ^^ is the more likely cause
<Kilos> the .thunderbird folder was corrupt
<inetpro> 6GB of emails? Really!?
<Kilos> yeah crazy hey
<Kilos> limpopo bowls stuff
<bushtech_> don't think i saw the conversation. Was suggesting a possible fix
<Kilos> its fixed bushtech_ got him to delete .t and get the one from his laptop
<bushtech_> ah ok. great
<Kilos> but clamtk might be wise with that volume of emails and all from win pcs
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> not even to check mails before forwarding to other win users?
<inetpro> unless he redistributes emails to others there's a very limited risk
<inetpro> having a mailbox with that size is really crazy
<Kilos> bowls people are
<Kilos> rolling big balls at a small ball for fun
<bushtech_> inetpro: http://www.amazon.com/Kendall-Webcol-Premium-Alcohol-Sterile/dp/B001BKG8N6
<bushtech_> that's for 20 boxes and you only need one box
<inetpro> Dis-chem Medic Alcohol Cleansing Pad 30pcs R18.95
<inetpro> that the same thing?
<inetpro> Kilos: Strategy for supporting large message folders https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/tb-planning/2013-January/002560.html
<inetpro> Kent James, "we just admit that local mbox folders are limited in size to 4GB, make sure that any usage of mbox folders does not allow >4GB operations"
<bushtech_> inetpro: same thing. dischem wipes looks a bit bigger
<inetpro> superfly: wb
<Kilos> Maaz tell langjan https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/tb-planning/2013-January/002560.html
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<Kilos> inetpro funny thing is
<superfly> inetpro: thanks. when did I disappear?
<Kilos> he said lappy .thunderbird was exactly the same
<Kilos> [15:43] <-- superfly (quasselcor@ubuntu/member/superfly) has left this server (Ping timeout: 248 seconds)
<superfly> Kilos: thanks. looks like a database lock-up
<superfly> postgres  3991  3547  0 Mar15 ?        00:01:50 postgres: quassel quassel ::1(39130) idle in transaction (aborted)                                                          
<superfly> postgres  3997  3547  0 Mar15 ?        00:03:17 postgres: quassel quassel ::1(39134) idle in transaction (aborted)
<Kilos> so something maybe got corrupted when he was copying it over
<inetpro> 03/27 15:43:58 <-- superfly (quasselcor@ubuntu/member/superfly) has quit (Ping timeout: 248 seconds)
<Private_User> hi all, anybody have tips on how to respond to a client after you have sent them a proposal and then now responded to you saying they would like to hire you and want to chat to discuss details?
<Private_User> I have had it twice but after I reply no contact from them and then the one client declined
<Private_User> so I am not sure if its my reply thats causing them to decline or they just found a cheaper alternative
<Private_User> oh an afternoon everyone or should I say evening :)
<Private_User> *and
<inetpro> oh hi Private_User
<Private_User> hi inetpro 
<Private_User> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> Private_User are you not asking for too much
<Kilos> fone and ask them
<inetpro> Kilos: What effects does heat have on an LCD screen? http://superuser.com/questions/746805/what-effects-does-heat-have-on-an-lcd-screen
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Private_User> nope I am just wondering if its my reply cause when I reply to their message, I am thanking them for reading my propasal and profile and will be glad to discuss the details further thats about everything I would say oh and maybe send any info they ask for
<Kilos> ill try air from compressor
<Private_User> well cannot really say nope cause not sure how much is too much
<inetpro> Kilos: or https://hardforum.com/threads/water-in-lcd-display-am-i-screwed.1219676/
<inetpro> put the laptop in a dry warm place (NOT HOT or HUMID) for several days
<inetpro> just keep blowing your normal fan on it during the night
<inetpro> last guy says, "Taking apart is the only answer"
<magespawn> inetpro: i hve never had much luck with liquid damaged screens
<magespawn> s/hve/have
<Kilos> ill see if i ca split it
<Kilos> but it is still useable so scared to totally wreck it
<inetpro> another one: https://techwalla.com/content/water-out-computer-lcd-screen
<Kilos> strangely enough the white marks seem to be going down
<inetpro> plenty others
<Kilos> maybe i can let it sleep on that side
<magespawn> the lcd part of the screen is very thin, there is usually various layers
<magespawn> maybe they have only got into the one layer
<Kilos> ill have to get data and investigate splitting it magespawn 
<Kilos> if its a major job ill just use it like this
<Kilos> just annoying that all
<inetpro> amazing how these screens have developed over the years
<Kilos> one learns by making mistakes
<magespawn> maybe use some silica gel/rice to help dry it put
<Kilos> lemme first find how to split it
<Kilos> i dont even see screw holes
<magespawn> is this a laptop/
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> the lenovo that we where taking about earlier this month?
<Kilos> yes T410.i
<Kilos> very lekker machine
<magespawn> brb
<superfly> Private_User: it's hard to say 
<magespawn> Kilos: http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles_pdf/t410_t410i_hmm_en_63y0535_06.pdf
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<magespawn> another just in case the first is not the right one http://www.levnapc.cz/ProductsFiles/lenovo-T410-manual-en.pdf
<Kilos> ty
<Private_User> you are right superfly but was just wondering if that response could make the client change their minds cause their reponse to my propoasal sounded very promising
<Private_User> time to eat, bbl
<magespawn> it always make me a bit nervous to quote via email
<inetpro> and so it happened that India kicked the Aussies outta the T20 worldcup?
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> did they win
<Kilos> watched the first whhile then got busy
<inetpro> yep, was a very interesting one by the looks of it
<Kilos> aus were getting many wickets
<inetpro> India 161/4 (19.1/20 ov)
<Kilos> the game between pakistan and west indies as well
<inetpro> guy commenting on cricinfo, "Australia's complete lack of quality spinners has finally come home to roost in this game. They should have had this utterly in the bag, but this dreadful bowling at the death has cost them."
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> losing shane warne was bad news from then
<Kilos> he was magic
<Kilos> s/from them/for them
<Kilos> serios stuff on mnet about wifi and cells damaging peeps
<Kilos> early crash for me
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. ty for the help
<Kilos> inetpro be good
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> because i can
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> see i do learn
<inetpro> ok, you're excused
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> good night :-)
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> and try get  kids to use walk and talks
<Kilos> no cell near head
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> major increase in brain tumours since cell phones came out
<Kilos> and men don carry cell in pants pockets if you wanna have kids
<Kilos> night
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-20
<squish102> superfly: yup, my minivan has 3.5l V6, but it shuts down 2 or 3 cylinders when you on the interstate
<squish102> and i can get 29 mpg, which i think is prettry respectable
<squish102> unlike my suv that gets like 19-20 mpg
<squish102> although that is a twin turbo 4.4l V8 (but doesn't cut out cylinders :( )
<squish102> but petrol is dirt cheap, so doesn't really matter
<paddatrapper> Morning world
<inetpro> hello 
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<theblazehen> hi all
<nsnzero> morning guy
<nsnzero> *guys
<Kilos> hi all and sundry and inetpro 
<nsnzero> what is a quick way for a server to notify me of a change in its external ip ?
<inetpro> oh and good mornings to oom Kilos as well
<inetpro> you sleep too much these days
<inetpro> nsnzero: why would it change?
<nsnzero> hi inetpro - its and external ip from telkom it changes on router reboot
<inetpro> nsnzero: why would you need to know about the external router IP changing?
<nsnzero> i am sshing into the pc so i need the external ip 
<inetpro> so somebody in a remote location is rebooting it?
<inetpro> nsnzero: sound like you need to look at dyndns
<nsnzero> or i can monitor the external ip , and send myself an email of the new/changed ip
<paddatrapper> Maaz: tell nsnzero maybe use dynamic DNS host name? No ip provides a free one 
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Sure, I'll tell nsnzero on freenode
<qwebirc12101> Hey 
<nsnzero> hi qwebirc12101 
<Maaz> nsnzero: By the way, paddatrapper on freenode told me "tell nsnzero maybe use dynamic DNS host name? No ip provides a free one" 51 minutes and 4 seconds ago
<qwebirc12101> havem't logged here in a while, whats news
<nsnzero> where have you been ? - i am relatively new here 
<inetpro> superfly: I just discovered the GitLab Issue Board
<inetpro> the GitLab Issue Board "can be seen like a light version of a Kanban or a Scrum board"
<inetpro> http://docs.gitlab.com/ce/user/project/issue_board.html
<inetpro> haven't really used it much yet but it looks quite practical 
<magespawn> chat later all
<nsnzero> good evening all
<Sxuza> hey nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi Sxuza 
<inetpro> hi nsnzero
<inetpro> and wb Sxuza
<nsnzero> hi inetpro 
<nsnzero> Sxuza: and somebody else came to say hi after a long time
<nsnzero> qwebirc12101 -> this guy - says he was here before 
<nsnzero> does cron run as root ?
<inetpro> nsnzero: man cron
<inetpro> and 
<inetpro> man crontab
<inetpro> Langjan: wat het jy gebreek
<inetpro> goeinaand
<inetpro> oops, goeienaand 
<Langjan> Hi inetpro hoe gaan dit?
<inetpro> goed en daar oom Langjan?
<Langjan> Jy ken my al net so goed soos kilos
<Langjan> hier ook goed dankie
<Langjan> Weet jy hoe dit met kilos gaan?y
<inetpro> 03/20 18:24:13 <-- Kilos (~miles@ubuntu/member/kilos) has quit (Ping timeout: 246 seconds)
<inetpro> hy's redelik hier elke dag, maar meer afwesig as gewoonlik
<Langjan> Ai hy het maar 'n moeilike tog
<Langjan> Ek het iets gebreek...
<inetpro> ja hy slaap selfs in die oggende lank na sonopkons deesdae
<inetpro> wat's fout oom?
<inetpro> ek dink hy sukkel om snags te slaap
<Langjan> Ek het gesukkel met Ubuntu op my skootrekenaar, toe laai ek Lubuntu op, nou konnekteer hy nie op wifi nie
<inetpro> ai!
<Langjan> Kan nie sien waar die probleem kom nie, die wifi konneksie se liggie bly dood
<inetpro> konnekteer met jou kabel, dis altyd beter
<Langjan> Ja ek doen maar het van tyd tot tyd die wifi nodig as ek reis
<inetpro> watse laptop/rekenaar Langjan?
<Langjan> HP 530
<inetpro> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1986429
<Langjan> Die blou lig op die router lyk BAIE opgewonde so daar moet iets gebeur maar die rekenaar wys niks nie
<Langjan> dankie ek loer
<inetpro> of
<inetpro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/367172/hp-530-on-ubuntu-12-04-no-wifi
<nsnzero> thanks inetpro 
<inetpro> Langjan: maak heel eerste seker dat jou "updates" op datum is
<nsnzero> now my server emails me every 15 minutes 
<nsnzero> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> hi nsnzero gaan dit goed?
<Langjan> inetpro, hys juis besig met updates, sal net wag tot dit klaar is dankie
<nsnzero> Langjan: dit gaan goed en met jy ? 
<Langjan> Alles wel dankie nsnzero 
<inetpro> nsnzero: an email every 15 minutes mean 96 emails in 24 hours
<inetpro> that's a lot of emails
<nsnzero> small short emails - ip users load and date time of message 
<Langjan> Server probs nsnzero ?
<Langjan> Hello smile you must be smiling, summer's near?
<nsnzero> nie Langjan dit is newe - ek speel met dit 
<Langjan> nsnzero, wat is newe?
<inetpro> nsnzero: curl ipinfo.io/ip
<nsnzero> nuwe - my afrikaans is slegt
<inetpro> nsnzero: http://askubuntu.com/questions/95910/command-for-determining-my-public-ip
<nsnzero> thanks inetpro - have a script for that 
<inetpro> nsnzero: so why not just email when it changes?
<inetpro> nsnzero: anyway, what triggers a reboot so often?
<smile> Langjan: hi!
<inetpro> guten abend smile
<smile> Summer's near, but it's wet outside!
<nsnzero> no reason inetpro - i was just too lazy - and i wanted to see how cron works 
<smile> inetpro: goeienavond :)
<inetpro> ah
<Langjan> Hi smile 
<smile> I'm trying to improve my German, as my English has been brought to an acceptable level
<Langjan> goeienaand
<nsnzero> cron has a tab that runs on reboot / startup
<inetpro> smile: Hoe gaat het met jou?
<nsnzero> hi smile 
<smile> Goed. Ik was daarnet een API aan het reverse engineeren
<smile> Hoe gaat het met jou, inetpro?
<smile> hi nsnzero 
<inetpro> zeer goed dankzij
<smile> dankzij -> dankje
<smile> of danku
<nsnzero> sorry smile my afrikaans is horrible 
<kulelu88> is that german? cause I swear I can make out exactly what is being said
<smile> het is Nederlands == Dutch
<kulelu88> aah yes dutch, the only other choice
<nsnzero> and the only german i know is from playing return to castle wolfenstien 
<Langjan> Hollangs...
<smile> kulelu88: German peeps and Dutch peeps can generally understand each other when they speak their own language
<Langjan> lmga
<inetpro> smile: dankje voor de correctie
<smile> tss, Hollands is niet hetzelfde als Belgisch Nederlands :P 
<Langjan> and the afrikaans and flemish also
 * smile luistert naar Godley and Creme - Cry (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxtPRF6NG7I)
<kulelu88> oupa Langjan jy moenie lmga nie. dis nie reg om die 'g' te sien nie 
 * smile lag se gat af
<Langjan> lmga!
 * inetpro cheating with google translate
 * smile omg's at inetpro
<kulelu88> smile you should speak german here if you're native. we can all learn. guten tag
<smile> kulelu88: I'm not a native German speaker, but I do speak Belgian Dutch natively
<inetpro> smile: I can understand it from reading but my writing it is no good
<kulelu88> that'll do as well
<smile> no other native languages, but I can understand a lot of languages
<smile> inetpro: if you're cheating, I would like to make a little publicity for https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/translate-now/
 * smile is moe
<kulelu88> like C++?
<smile> wie is er ook moe?
<smile> kulelu88: no, natural languages
<smile> spoken languages
<inetpro> smile: you're welcome, I like your addon
<kulelu88> is that the anti google-translate ?
<smile> is google-translate an addon as well, kulelu88?
<smile> Translate Now just makes Google Translate easier to access
<kulelu88> smile: so long as its not calling googles servers, its not google
<kulelu88> oh
<smile> inetpro: was je het al aan het gebruiken of heb je het net geïnstalleerd?
<inetpro> smile: I used quite often long before, but then I forgot about it
<inetpro> you reminded me about it this weekend
<smile> :D
<smile> Dat kan, ja.
<inetpro> I use google translate a lot for small stuff, and the addon makes things easier
<smile> Ik vergeet snel
<smile> inetpro: that's why I took another addon, improved a lot upon it, and released it on AMO
<smile> the original addon could only translate from or to spanish, I don't remember exactly
<inetpro> AMO?
<smile> "To Google Translate" was de originele addon
<smile> AMO is de afkorting  van addons.mozilla.org
<inetpro> ah
<smile> Addons Mozilla Org
<smile> heel bekend in Mozilla-kringen
<smile> :D
<inetpro> Langjan: hy's a slim mannetjie die enetjie
<smile> inetpro: begrijp je?
<superfly> inetpro: wow, that's actually pretty cool. Gitlab are really going places.
<smile> superfly: hmm??
<inetpro> superfly: +1
<inetpro> Langjan: watse browser gebruik jy?
<superfly> smile: Do you know what Gitlab is?
<smile> superfly: ja
<Langjan> Dit wil so voorkom inetpro 
<Langjan> Firefox
<inetpro> Langjan: gebruik jy google translate?
<Langjan> Ja nogal dikwels
<inetpro> installeer daai addon van hom ^^
<smile> inetpro: baie dankie vir jou promosie van Translate Now :P
<inetpro> dan, as jy sê maar iets in Ingels lees kan jy eenvoudig 'n woord of 'n sin highlite en regs-kliek en translate kies
<Langjan> inetpro, ek het al daardie wenke gevolg maar die wifi bly dood
<kulelu88> IIRC chrome/chromium has that built-in
<inetpro> ai!
<Langjan> dalk moet ek weer reboot probeer
<inetpro> Langjan: ongelukkig kan ek nie veel help met Lubuntu nie
<Langjan> Gaaf dankie ek sal maar verder vir oom Google vra
<Langjan> Good night all
<inetpro> superfly: see https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/milestones
<inetpro> tracking milestones looks very useful as well
<inetpro> taht ^^ is a good example of a very active project
<inetpro> that as well
<Langjan> Hi nsnzero just wanted to let you know I followed the link you sent further and searched for drivers, that solved the problem
<Langjan> Baie dankie for putting me on the track
<nsnzero> Langjan: its was inetpro that sent it - i accept your thanks and will pass it on to inetpro 
<inetpro> very nice!
<inetpro> Langjan: ons is bly jy't reggekom
<nsnzero> there he is 
<smile> inetpro: you sleepy?
<inetpro> smile: me sleepy, no not yet
<Langjan> Dankie inetpro daardie drywer was gedeaktiveer, alles nou reg. Slaap lekker julle manne. 
<Langjan> Go well smile et al
<inetpro> lekker aand oom
<smile> I am sleepy.... Zzz
<Langjan> dankie jy ook
<nsnzero> good night all
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-21
<Kilos> morning everyone and inetpro 
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> Goedemorgen iedereen
<nsnzero> morning / good day all
<inetpro> welcome back nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi inetpro 
<nsnzero> now that i have a server what do i do with it ?
<pavlushka> wow
<pavlushka> nsnzero: try to feel it first :p
<nsnzero> hi pavlushka 
<nsnzero> i am tired of feeling it - i need something productive to do with it 
<pavlushka> nsnzero: then use it.
<nsnzero> easier said than done pavlushka ...
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<Kilos> and pavlushka 
<MaNI> sounds like you've done things backwards, you are meant to need a server for something, and then get one, not get one and then try and figure out a need :p
<pavlushka> lol
<nsnzero> lol mani - that just me 
<Kilos> haha been there done that twice, steup servers then have no use for them
<Kilos> setup
<nsnzero_> maybe i can put a bot of sorts on there 
<Kilos> a whole server for a bot
<Kilos> are you bored?
<nsnzero_> very bored today kilos 
<Kilos> haha seems like it
<Kilos-> sorry, bad net
<nsnzero_> i have the same problem Kilos- 
<pavlushka> nsnzero: setup a web server there and start web developing
<inetpro> nsnzero: you have a solution looking for a problem?
<pavlushka> rofl
<inetpro> nsnzero: let's not discourage you, people often become famous for having just one really good idea, among a lifetime of bad ones
<inetpro> if a bad idea is handled well, it can become a useful thing for all involved
<MaNI> if you still haven't found a use for it within a month just give me root access and I'll put it to use :p
<kulelu88> free server? where?
<jerit> Don't suppose you guys would be willing to help me with a course I'm doing? All I need is for you to have a bit of a bitch session with me about things that have pissed you off recently with service providers or retail stores, etc. I want to know how you feel you're currently being underserved in the market and how you wish providers in that market would do things better
<jerit> or you can tell me about markets that you can't consume in for whatever reason
 * Kilos looks around, maybe i was disconnected and that didnt show
<Kilos> jerit ?
<jerit> hey?
<Kilos>  i cant consume in the kitchen, its too far to walk
<jerit> I'm trying to find needs and gaps in markets where NEEDS are ways where current customers of a market are being underserved and GAPS represent opportunities to appeal to new customers who aren't being served in that market
<Kilos> i am sure everyone or just about everyone isnt satisfied with isp's not providing what they promise
<jerit> Well that's one market at least. I'm not limiting this to any particular market though
<Kilos> no give a broad list 
<jerit> My assignment says I need to come up with 10 ideas out of these needs and gaps and then submit a problem statement for my favorite idea
<Kilos> sjoe
<jerit> The idea here is that this idea and problem statement will be the basis on which to start a company
<jerit> by addressing the need or filling the gap in the market
<MaNI> I hate that I can't have an electric car, because nobody wants to provide affordable electric cars ;)
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> how about a company that buys old second hand cars, and converts them into electric ones
<jerit> I'll put that on my list :)
<Kilos> hi exupboy welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> MaNI how far did you get putting up your solar panel
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<MaNI> Kilos-, they are in my garden but still not on my roof, heh
<nsnzero> evening all
<magellanic> hi, regarding that cloud budget, it is not a hard limit, just there to alert you on spend
<nsnzero> hi magellanic - > got a server for myself now
<magellanic> cool, which provider?
<nsnzero> its mine - nothing fancy though
<magellanic> also, not sure how granular the checks are, I set a budget for $1, it alerted me when I had already spent $16 :p
<nsnzero> $16 is quite a bit higher than $1
<magellanic> yeah heh, it's not granular enough for a $1 budget
<nsnzero> now  wonder if i put a vm on it and open up the vm to the net - will it be more secure than running the box alone ?
<nsnzero> ie port forwarding to the vm only - or does the vm present more security risks ?
<magellanic> I think it adds insulation but then you sacrifice with resources
<magellanic> other option is containers, but who knows how security battle tested those are
<nsnzero> not running anything on it at the moment - its got 16G ram
<nsnzero> not sure how to use containers as yet
<magellanic> docker would be simplest
<nsnzero> i will have to read up on it - i confused docker with the dock used by os's like mac os 
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> cellc signal worse than ever and mtn and telkom towers both went down in the last hour
<Kilos> i go sleep
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magellanic> night Kilos 
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> chat later all.
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-22
<magespawn> good morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning everyone and inetpro 
<magespawn> good morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> oh hi Kilos
<inetpro> you had a better sleep last night?
<paddatrapper> morning everyone
<Kilos> slept well yes ty
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper \and kulelu88 
<nsnzero> hi guys
<andrewlsd_kiwi> Hi Peeps. my Quassel core having connection issues. so temporarily using Kiwi
<nsnzero> hi andrewlsd_kiwi 
<andrewlsd_kiwi> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> andrewlsd_kiwi: how good is your knowledge on ssh and sshfs ?
<nsnzero> wb andrewlsd_kiwi 
<andrewlsd> ty
<andrewlsd> not sure why Quassel won't connect to SSL freenode ports 6697.
<andrewlsd> serious pita.
<nsnzero> cerificate problem ?
<nsnzero> certificate 
<nsnzero> you want to try without ssl on 6667
<andrewlsd> nsnzero: ideally not without SSL. currently connected on 6667 without SSL
<andrewlsd> whenever I try to use the 6697 ports, it just cycles thru with "connection failure: unknown error"
 * andrewlsd disconnects to try again
<andrewlsd_kiwi> All I get is "Warning: Could not connect to Freenode (Connection refused)"
<nsnzero> backup your config and del the original and see if it logs in 
<nsnzero> finally got sshfs working ... no sudo 
<andrewlsd_kiwi> nsnzero: sounds like a plan
<andrewlsd_kiwi> ciao all
<magespawn>  'chat later
<nsnzero> evening all
<smile> Good evening.
<smile> http://programming-motherfucker.com/become.html
<nsnzero> hi smile theblazehen 
<smile> :D
<nsnzero> great  site smile - thanks
<smile> You're welcome 
<smile> Today I was wondering what StumbleUpon is
<smile> It's just "give me a random site within my interests" kind of site
<nsnzero> and what id you stumble upon ?
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-23
<nsnzero> morning all
<inetpro> good mornings
<pavlushka> Good Morning :)
<theblazehen> Hi all
<nsnzero> hi theblazehen 
<magespawn> good day all
<kulelu88> how long does it take to make a new IRC username and get it approved for "unaffiliated" ?
<magespawn> making the new nick is quick, the unaffiliated depends on the guys in freenode
<nsnzero> just complement and thank in advance - gets it done asap - but your nick is masked kulelu88 
<kulelu88> I had an opsec fail, gonna need a new username
<magespawn> running a trace route from my local machine to mail.quickpc.co.za goes to local host 127.0.0.1, any ideas?
<nsnzero> magespawn: is starts the trace at the localhost - did you ping the site ?
<magespawn> nsnzero: lets see
<magespawn> ping starts fine but no returns, the trace starts and stops at 127.0.0.1
<magespawn> traceroute to mail.quickpick.co.za (127.0.0.1), 64 hops max
<magespawn>   1   127.0.0.1  0.006ms  0.003ms  0.015ms 
<nsnzero> firewall on ?
<magespawn> only the default on ubuntu, nothing special there.
<magespawn> might be the mail. that is throwing it out.
<nsnzero> ** server can't find mail.quickpc.co.za: NXDOMAIN
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon all
 * Kilos waves and goes back to sleep
<nsnzero> good evening all
<magespawn> chat later
<magespawn> bye
<smile> it's christmas time, there's no need to be afraid
<nsnzero> anyone use a honeypot ?
<inetpro> goienaand dames en here
<nsnzero> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> nsnzero: eh
<superfly> hello everyone
<nsnzero> superfly: 
<inetpro> wb superfly
<nsnzero> have a good night inetpro and everyone else 
<inetpro> same the nsnzero
<inetpro> thanks
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-24
<magespawn> good morning
<inetpro> guten morgen
<aak> morning :)
<Kilos> morning all. at hospital for scans, so will be in and out
<Kilos> you all be good
<magespawn> good luck Kilos 
<nsnzero> morning guy
<nsnzero> morning all
<nsnzero> have  a good afternoon all
<Kilos> sigh, scans done but isotope used too weak, so now must come again once they can get s stronger one
<Kilos> why stuff that works on others dont work on me
<superfly> Kilos: because you're a tough cookie
<Kilos> hahahaha superfly i dont feel so tough atm and ian still working in jhb so could be hours before we go home
<Kilos> hows the family?
<Kilos> hi chesedo magespawn inetpro paddatrapper MaNI smile theblazehen and other lurkers
<Kilos> hi aak 
<aak> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already. Just type in Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> Maaz they are all asleep
<Maaz> Kilos: I already know stuff about they
<Kilos> Maaz they
<Maaz> Kilos: they are already washed
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Maaz they are
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> ai!
<paddatrapper> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> wbb
<superfly> Kilos: theyr'e doing fine
<nsnzero> evening all
<squish102> is maaz one of these new wave of AI bots, or just oldschool IRC bots?
<pavlushka> evening nsnzero 
<nsnzero> h pavlushka - how are you tonight ?
<nsnzero> let h = hi 
<pavlushka> nsnzero: my network is behaving weird, took time for me to know who is the culprit behind my misbehaving apps
<pavlushka> nsnzero: http was working well but other protocols were suffering
<nsnzero> network gremlins are troublesome pavlushka 
<nsnzero> not isp related if http is working fine ?
<pavlushka> nsnzero: specially my irc protocol was not responding, so may be ISP specific, may be they have blocked some ports.
<inetpro> Maaz: forget about they
<Maaz> inetpro: I didn't know about about they anyway
<inetpro> good evening
<pavlushka> Good Evening inetpro :)
<nsnzero> pavlushka: use a external website to check open ports - like canyouseeme 
<nsnzero> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> chat late all
<magespawn> later too
<pavlushka> nsnzero: 3 ports open, 80, 2000, 8291 :)
<nsnzero> 80 is http 
<pavlushka> yeah
<nsnzero> lsof -i  will tell you the others
<nsnzero> hi aak
<nsnzero> and Sxuza 
<aak_> hi :)
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi , home at last and tired so wont be here long
<Kilos> gone since 4.30 this morning
<nsnzero> hospital ?
<Kilos> yip for scans
<nsnzero> hope they gave you some good news 
<Kilos> 2 hours travelling each way without traffic
<Kilos> no weird man
<Kilos> i posted earlier and the fly answered
<nsnzero> that far - sorry 
<Kilos> about 5 pm
<nsnzero> i will check the logs
<Kilos> ill get it
<Kilos> sigh, scans done but isotope used too weak, so now must come again once they can get s stronger one
<Kilos> [Friday, 24 March 2017] [4:51:29 PM SAST] <Kilos> why stuff that works on others dont work on me
<Kilos> haha 
<Kilos> i must be kinda nuked now  because when they inject the radioactive isotopes you not allowed near anyone
<Kilos> and next one even stronger
<nsnzero> its a radioactive isotope used for tracing - do you glow when the lights are off ? 
<Kilos> lol havent looked
<nsnzero> lets just hope they have they right stuff when you go there again 
 * nsnzero sometimes wonders if he will type better using his toes
<Kilos> actually quite funny, they do this all day everyday but the doc thats makes out the report says im a mystery to him so now they gotts try find and order a stronger one
<Kilos> toes bit short imo
<nsnzero> say Kilos did you have lead water pipes in your house when you where younger ?
<nsnzero> wb Kilos- 
<Kilos-> ai! networking and routers sucks
<nsnzero> i am on a flaky network connection myself
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-25
<smile> hi everyone :)
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and good mornings to the locals like Kilos as well
<inetpro> and hi smile
<inetpro> smile: when do you start working on a text mode browser that supports javascript for me?
<Kilos> afternoon inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: ai, that late already?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> i cant fix chromium or chrome to run liberators
<Kilos> methinks something missing in flash player
<Kilos> google doesnt help
<inetpro> Kilos: what language are you talking now?
<Kilos> just think about it, dont get stressed
<inetpro> what is liberators?
<Kilos> you know exactly what i mean man
<Kilos> its a war game in facebook
<inetpro> nope, I had no clue
<Kilos> worked untill yesterday then stopped loading
<inetpro> and don't want to know either
<Kilos> hahaha
 * inetpro hates vleisboek
<Kilos> wait ill come back to you about it
<inetpro> and games, no thank you
<Kilos> me too but thew game is a good way to pass time when everyone is sleeping
<Kilos> shhh
<Kilos> yay its working on chrome all of a sardine , but would prefer to use chromiun , it seemed less resource hungry last time i used them
<Kilos> there you can rest old man
<inetpro> ai!, Now we won't see him here again
<inetpro> Kilos: if you don't talk here nobody does
<Kilos> whyyyy
<inetpro> so you won't know whether people are awake or not
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i do man i gave posts yesterday every time i could get online from the hospital
<Kilos> you cant stay online all the time when being nuked or travelling you know
<inetpro> ek pla jou net oom
<inetpro> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> ek voel nog reg dankie net moeg meeste van die tyd
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit daar by jou
<Kilos> het jy al die water pyp vervang met plastiek
<inetpro> oi! Ek vergeet al, nou's dit amper weer te laat
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> maar ek's ook veels te lui nou ook nog
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> maar dankie vir die herinnering
 * inetpro sal ernstig met sy self moet gesels
<inetpro> ek en myself is nie altyd goeie vriende nie
<Kilos> hahahaha
<inetpro> Kilos: stop playing games
<Kilos> i was lying down reading man
<Kilos> now i had to sit up to answer you
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ek sukkel darem met my volk
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<nsnzero> evening all
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry oom
<inetpro> hi superfly
<inetpro> oh and nsnzero as well
<nsnzero> evening inetpro 
<superfly> mornign inetpro
<superfly> nsnzero: hi
<nsnzero> hi there superfly 
<nsnzero> does anyone use or is there a need to use a proxy server ?
<superfly> What sort of proxy?
<inetpro> nsnzero: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server
<nsnzero> like the free 1's on samairproxy to hide IP - not a caching proxy
<nsnzero> the site gives IP's but the info on the net show hostname like www.freeproxy.com
<nsnzero> just cant figure out why the ip's dont work
<superfly> oh right. proxys are used to get around things like the great firewall of china, or region locking, or just for privacy
<nsnzero> spot on superfly 
<nsnzero> i dont think our data and surfing habits are monitored here but you can never be to careful
<inetpro> nsnzero: don't be evil
<nsnzero> inetpro: i dont want to use it for narfairous - just wanted to try them out 
<nsnzero> i would use tor for that 
<inetpro> I guess there's always more than one way to skin a cat
<nsnzero> although even tor is not foolproof - just get hold of an exit node and you will be boss
<MaNI> well theres speculation that tor is at this point completely compromised - depends who you believe I guess :)
<nsnzero> MaNI: knows his stuff 
<nsnzero> evening MaNI 
<MaNI> I know some stuff, but learn new stuff every day, life is a constant learning curve :)
<MaNI> evening
<inetpro> change is the only constant in life
<MaNI> if you just need to occasionally hide your ip for some web browsing, for basic privacy reasons or to get around a geo-block, opera VPN mode can be a nice easy solution
<MaNI> it's no good if you are doing something more sensitive than that of course :p
<nsnzero> i use opera mini for most of my browsing on the android - opera just didnt work on the pc for some reason 
<inetpro> MaNI: oh that is an interesting feature by Opera, thanks for sharing
<nsnzero> i usually read about 10 to 20 articles before i sleep - opera mini really reduces the bandwith which is nice on capped data bundles
<MaNI> yeah the data compression for mobile is one of their bigger contributions to the world
<inetpro> I just installed Opera mini on my phone, will see how it goes after using it a bit
<inetpro> immediately I'm not very impressed with how it's eating up my battery
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> phone died as I opened it, having said that, my battery was on low
<inetpro> Kilos: don't laugh, it's not funny
<inetpro> oh when do we have earth hour even?
<inetpro> eish!
 * inetpro missed it
<Kilos> opera is a light weight fast browser
<MaNI> I had an involuntary earth four hour last night so I figure I've already done mine
<inetpro> Kilos: it kille my phone
<Kilos> your battery was alread flat man
<inetpro> actually it wasn't that flat... was still on 20%
<MaNI> desktop opera is almost identical to chrome for the most part
<Kilos> i use opera and opera dev
<inetpro> but it dropped suddenly after running opera
<Kilos> i think its called that
<Kilos> great browsers
<MaNI> I have three browsers open at all times chrome/firefox/opera 
<Kilos> i think chromium is faster than chrome here by me
<MaNI> sorry chromium not chrome
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> nice browser
 * inetpro wishing that we could have text only browsers staying up to date with the latest tech
<MaNI> each browser for a seperate set of things, to help seperate concerns and minimise risk
<Kilos> inetpro charge the battery fully and then check what happens
<MaNI> so chromium has most my work stuff, firefox most my personal stuff, and opera is for some misc. high risk stuff and/or vpn tabs
<MaNI> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: busy charging... will see over time
<inetpro> too many sites these days depend on javascript
<inetpro> anyone know of a text mode browser that can run javascript?
<inetpro> http://www.cnx-software.com/2014/02/09/building-elinks-text-based-web-browser-with-some-sort-of-javascript-support/
<MaNI> Links can be compiled with it
<inetpro> I tried that ^^ this morning
<MaNI> but they consider it too buggy to keep
<inetpro> not worth it
<Kilos> night all of ya. sleep tight
<inetpro> goeie nagrus Kilos!
<Kilos> dankie boetie en julle ook
<MaNI> I think it's pretty much a lost cause sadly, current crop of web developers no longer even know or care about "graceful degradation concepts"
<inetpro> yep, very sad
<nsnzero> maybe running your text based browser through a mobile site that converts to wap might work 
<inetpro> nsnzero: sounds like a mission 
<nsnzero> i was looking for a javascript enabled termnal browser for ssh to connect to the router - unfortunately nothing worked 
<nsnzero> textise will convert sites to text only as well 
<nsnzero> https://www.textise.net/
<inetpro> nsnzero: "Properly designed websites and web tools can be used by people with disabilities"
<inetpro> sadly many sites and tools are developed with accessibility barriers that make it very difficult or impossible for some people to use them
<nsnzero> inetpro: +1
<nsnzero> people have forgotten that the interweb/internet was created to share information quickly
<nsnzero> try newsbeuter for some rss feeds in terminal slashdot and reddit provide some good feeds- if you like text only
<nsnzero> have a good night all 
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-26
<magespawn> good morning
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos 
<pavlushka> Kilos: how are you today?
<Kilos> hi Guest52768 
<Kilos> morning magespawn 
<smile> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi smile 
<inetpro> ah, so opera mini survives on collecting human data? 
<inetpro> got this pop-up to enable Facebook notifications on Opera when I'm not even logged in there 
<magespawn> chat later all.
<nsnzero> evening all
<smile> Good evening 
<pavlushka> smiley evening :)
<smile> :-D 
<smile> Are you from Poland?
<pavlushka> smile: almost :p
<pavlushka> smile: Bangladesh.
<pavlushka> and Night everyone :)
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-19
<chesedo> morning all
<Langjan> Hi superfly chesedo inetpro paddatrapper smile tumbleweed et al, how is everybody doing?
<paddatrapper> Hi Langjan, chesedo
<paddatrapper> Langjan: I'm doing well thanks. Just snowed under by work... And you? 
<Langjan> Fine thanks, also a bit snowed under but keeping up somehow.  
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-20
<chesedo> morning all
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-21
<Kilos> greetings za pdeeps
<Kilos> za peeps as well
<Kilos> anyone know how to email wikipedia to verify info you want to edit in?
<Kilos> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozambique_spitting_cobra
<Kilos> record stands at 1.54 metres we got one 1.72 metres
<Kilos> wake up inetpro
<Kilos> life or death matter, well snake died, pitbull killed it
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> I've watched too many of these videos
<psychicist> python kills alligator, alligator kills bird, bird kills mouse
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we dont have a video we want to edit wiki for the new record, we have it lying next to a tape measure
<Kilos> beautiful snake
<Kilos> looks like a tie with its coloursd
<psychicist> haha
<psychicist> I've finally got my Powermac G5 connected again after a few months
<pavlushka> Kilos: o/
<Cryterion_> Kilos you can just click the Edit tab, top right of the page.
<Cryterion_> must be logged in though
<Kilos> they sent ian a mail saying it needs to be verified but not return email address
<Kilos> he did the edit thing
<Cryterion_> #wikipedia-en here on freenode might be a good place to start
<Kilos> ty Cryterion
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-22
<Kilos> greetings oh ye lurking types
 * chesedo found a hilarious dad tweeter today -> https://twitter.com/XplodingUnicorn/status/975783932301135873
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<inetpro> nice to see you here for a change
<inetpro> lekker rain
<inetpro> Kilos: talk to smile about wikipedia edits
<smile> inetpro: he can contact me, yes
<smile> if he's back again
<smile> an account is not required to edit Wikipedia, but it is advised to make one
<smile> did he fill in his email address, since that's optional?
<smile> he can ask most of his questions either to me or here: #wikipedia-en
<nlsthzn> alo
#ubuntu-za 2019-03-19
<LaRose_Bleu> Hyello
<LaRose_Bleu> How's everyone fairing this load shedding
#ubuntu-za 2019-03-23
<howzitcal> where are all the people?
#ubuntu-za 2019-03-24
<howzitcal> ground control to major tom?
<howzitcal> superfly: where is everyone
<howzitcal> pavlushka: where are all the people? where is kilos? is it just a slow month?
<pavlushka> howzitcal: must be in a better place by choice, because no one drove them off :p
<howzitcal> pavlushka: hahaha, just seems weird, going through the chatlogs, 2019 has been quiet
<pavlushka> howzitcal: may be its because the year is odd!
<howzitcal> pavlushka: haha superstitious IRC members!
<pavlushka> howzitcal: hahaha, can only confirm that if they ever gets back.
<howzitcal> 2020!
<pavlushka> howzitcal: some will join and some will leave in course of time, point of growth is the in/out ratio, seems like the ratio is less than one.
<howzitcal> pavlushka: profound!so its just you and I in the ubuntu-za wasteland ATM
<pavlushka> howzitcal: though I have provided 3/4 new people with Ubuntu solution in my area but they seems to reluctant to use those and even more reluctant to come to irc for help.
<pavlushka> or even chatting
<howzitcal> that sucks pavlushka 
<howzitcal> congrats on converting peeps! pavlushka 
<pavlushka> howzitcal: interesting thing is that we have a different irc network called bdchat for Bengali people around the world which also serves as an android app and that place is crowded but the OPs are autocratic, so at the end of the day, I am not there
<howzitcal> interesting indeed pavlushka so you're not in south africa?
<pavlushka> howzitcal: lol, no
 * pavlushka from Bangladesh
<howzitcal> ok cool pavlushka so how did you end up in #ubuntu-za
<pavlushka> howzitcal: otherwise we could have met by now
<pavlushka> howzitcal: it's Kilos, I applied for ubuntu-membership, specially for the irc cloak, then Kilos and others helped me to understand that things don't work like that
<howzitcal> pavlushka: haha kilos.... what a legend!
<pavlushka> howzitcal: yeah, so I trained under Kilos and he invited me here.
<howzitcal> awesome! pavlushka 
<pavlushka> howzitcal: it was funny, for the cloak, I asked straight in the #ubuntu-irc channel for a cloak, they said that needs Ubuntu-membership, am I a member, I said, ok I'll manage
<howzitcal> pavlushka: haha cool, so are you a full time ubuntu user?
<pavlushka> howzitcal: So finally after more than 1 year, I managed when Kilos asked me to re-apply after getting refused membership a year before
<howzitcal> thats crazy that it took 1 year pavlushka 
<pavlushka> howzitcal: My main machine is a duelboot with Parabola and Ubuntu and the other in house are Ubuntu.
<pavlushka> Ubuntu-Mate exactly
<howzitcal> nice!
<pavlushka> howzitcal: and I lured my one student into Ubuntu-mate using minecraft
<howzitcal> haha how didi that work pavlushka 
<pavlushka> howzitcal: because minecraft is not free in other platforms. at least in windows, but it is in Ubuntu-mate, so I showed him the game and he got interested and with the game comes the system.
<pavlushka> howzitcal: and also I setup wine there
<pavlushka> and steam
<pavlushka> and of course free servicing
<howzitcal> nice!
<howzitcal> wait minecraft is free on linux pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> howzitcal: ok I made sure to launch the game on mate but may be need the feedback from my student but I guess it is
<howzitcal> cool cool pavlushka 
<pavlushka> howzitcal: I didn't played it but I set that up
